# knitting tea party 27 november '15



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party 28 November 15

Another cold sunny day  still enough sun to melt some of the snow we have. The eaves have been dripping all day. By thanksgiving it is to be in the low 50s  not quite the sleigh ride to grandmas. there has been very little wind which is nice.

I have been invited to phylliss for thanksgiving dinner  there will be twenty for dinner  ugh. At least she has gotten smart enough that she is going to serve it buffet style allowing people to fill their plates and sit where there is room. We are getting too large and there is not room for a full sit down dinner  which of course would be the way she would like it. I am going to drive separately  then I can leave when I want to. It will all depend on the noise level. It will be good to see heather and family again  which is the main reason for my being there  I think they are just coming for the day.

Our new aldis opened last week  they had been closed for about a month to finish the remodeling that has been going on for quite a while. Heidi was in today and said it is lovely  larger  wider aisles  and some excellent sales. I think they have a lovely selection of cheese and chocolate.

Lexi is home  arrived around noon  with pet hamster in tow. I forget its name  the girls wanted a pet and this was the best they could do. .it will have a lot of handling with the boys around  I hope it is tame  if it isnt it will be by the time she leaves.

I hope you are having cranberries for dinner  this is a different way to serve them.

Cran-Blueberry Sauce with Candied Ginger 

So if you want to make this sauce, serve it for dessert (it would be great spooned over shortbread, with a dollop of cream) or smear it on toast for breakfast.

Servings: 16 (serving size: about 1/4 cup)

INSTRUCTIONS

1 navel orange
4 cups fresh or frozen cranberries
2 cups fresh blueberries
1 cup mirin
1/2 cup sugar
1/2 cup minced crystallized ginger
2 tablespoons chopped fresh thyme
1 tablespoon grated peeled fresh ginger
1/2 teaspoon kosher salt

DIRECTIONS

1. Remove rind from orange in strips using a vegetable peeler, being careful to avoid the white pith.

2. Combine rind and remaining ingredients in a large saucepan over medium heat; bring to a simmer.

3. Reduce heat to low; simmer 25 minutes or until cranberries burst and mixture thickens to a jammy consistency.

4. Remove rind; discard. Cool slightly.

www.thebittenword.com

Cherry Cranberry Sauce

Ingredients:

2 cups frozen dark sweet cherries (no sugar added)
One 12-oz. bag whole cranberries (fresh or frozen; no sugar added)
1/4 cup Truvia spoonable no-calorie sweetener (or another no-calorie granulated sweetener; see HG FYI), or more to taste
Two 1/4-oz. envelopes dry unflavored gelatin 
1 tsp. orange zest
1/8 tsp. salt
Optional: additional no-calorie sweetener

Directions:

1. In a medium pot, combine cherries, cranberries, sweetener, and 1 cup water. Set heat to high, and bring to a boil.

2. Reduce to a simmer. Cover and cook for 10 minutes, occasionally uncovering to stir.

3. Meanwhile, in a small bowl, sprinkle gelatin over 1/2 cup cold water.

4. Remove pot from heat, add contents of the small bowl, and thoroughly mix. Stir in orange zest and salt.

5. Transfer mixture to a large bowl, and refrigerate until chilled and set, at least 3 hours.

6. If you like, add additional sweetener to taste.

MAKES 12 SERVINGS

www.hungrygirl.com

and this is the Lemon Curd recipe that Darowil gave us  just in case you didnt check it out.

Lemon Curd

Fill pastries and tarts with this versatile lemon curd recipe.

Ingredients

2 eggs, plus 2 egg yolks
3/4 cup (165g) caster sugar
1/3 cup (80g) chilled unsalted butter
Zest and juice of 2 lemons

Directions

1. Whisk whole eggs, yolks and sugar in a saucepan until smooth, then place pan over a low heat.

2. Add the butter, juice and zest and whisk continuously until thickened.

3. Strain through a sieve into a sterilised jar.

Lemon curd keeps, covered, in the fridge for 2 weeks.

http://www.taste.com.au/recipes/17755/lemon+curd

and then there is the dressing - - - -

Rye-and-Black-Walnut Stuffing

INGREDIENTS

2 tablespoons unsalted butter, plus more for baking dish
1 medium onion, chopped (1 1/2 cups)
2 celery stalks, coarsely chopped (3/4 cup)
1 Granny Smith apple, cored and cut into 1/2-inch-pieces (1 1/2 cups)
4 cloves garlic, minced (2 tablespoons)
Coarse salt and freshly ground pepper
1/2 cup dry white wine
1 large loaf rye bread, cut into 1-inch pieces and lightly toasted (12 cups)
1 cup black walnuts, toasted and coarsely chopped
1/2 cup lightly packed coarsely chopped fresh flat-leaf parsley
2 cups low-sodium chicken broth
2 large eggs, lightly beaten

DIRECTIONS

1. Preheat oven to 350 degrees.

2. Melt butter in a large skillet over medium-high.

3. Add onion, celery, apple, and garlic; season with 1 teaspoon salt and 1/4 teaspoon pepper. Cook, stirring occasionally, until onion is translucent, about 3 minutes.

4. Add wine; bring to a boil and cook until reduced by half, about 2 minutes.

5. Transfer mixture to a large bowl; toss with bread, walnuts, parsley, and broth until combined. Fold in eggs.

6. Transfer to a lightly buttered 4-quart baking dish and cover with parchment-lined foil.

7. Bake 25 minutes. Uncover and continue baking until top is crisp and golden brown in spots, about 15-20 minutes more.

www.thebittenword.com

Cornbread Dressing with Sausage and Pecans by Brenda

This dressing is rich and savory, with a touch of sweetness from the cornbread. 
Yield: 8-10 servings

Ingredients:

	1 lb. day-old cornbread, torn into 1-1/2'' to 2'' pieces (I stirred together 2 packages of Jiffy mix, and baked it in a 9''x13'' pan for about 20 minutes.)
1 lb. pork breakfast sausage
3/4 c. (1-1/2 sticks) unsalted butter, plus more for coating the baking dish
2-1/2 c. chopped yellow onions
1-1/2 c. sliced celery
1/4 c. apple cider vinegar
3 c. low-sodium chicken broth, divided
1-1/4 c. chopped toasted pecans
1/2 c. chopped flat-leaf parsley
2 T. chopped fresh sage
1 T. chopped fresh rosemary
1 T. chopped fresh thyme
2 tsp. kosher salt
1 tsp. freshly ground black pepper
2 large eggs

Directions:

1. Preheat oven to 250°. Butter a 9'' x 13'' baking dish and set aside.

2. Scatter cornbread in a single layer on 2 rimmed baking sheets. Bake, stirring often and rotating sheets halfway through, until dried out, about 40 minutes to 1 hour. Let cool. Transfer to a very large mixing bowl.

3. Meanwhile, cook sausage in a large skillet over medium-high heat, breaking up into 1/2'' to 1'' pieces with a wooden spoon, until browned, about 8-10 minutes. Transfer to bowl with cornbread but do not stir.

4. Return skillet to heat and add the butter. Then add onions and celery and cook, stirring often, until softened and just beginning to brown, about 10 minutes. Add to cornbread in bowl.

5. Return skillet to heat. Add vinegar; cook, scraping up browned bits from bottom of pan, for 1 minute. Pour into bowl with cornbread. Gently fold in 1-1/2 cups broth, pecans, parsley, sage, rosemary, and thyme. Add salt and pepper. Let cool.

6. Preheat oven to 350°.

7. Whisk remaining 1-1/2 cups broth and eggs in a small bowl.

8. Fold gently into cornbread until thoroughly combined, taking care not to mash cornbread (mixture will look wet).

9. Transfer to prepared dish, cover with foil, and bake until an instant-read thermometer inserted into the center of dressing registers 160°, about 40 minutes. To brown and crisp up the top, place under the broiler for a minute or two.

Dressing can be made 1 day ahead. Bake as directed and then uncover and let cool. Cover and chill. Before serving, bake dressing, uncovered, until set and top is browned and crisp, 40-45 minutes longer (if chilled, add 10-15 minutes).

http://www.afarmgirlsdabbles.com/2013/11/22/cornbread-dressing-with-sausage-and-pecans-recipe/

I apologize  I think this week is going to be a little short  I have not been feeling good and have spent a lot of time in bed. I think it is all the weather changes and changes in pressure  I just havent felt 100%. I will do better next week. Heather is coming over sometime today and then she and Rachel and family will be going to the stovers in southern ohio for their thanksgiving.

Im hoping I dont repeat any recipes  I have had to reboot several times and when I force a reboot it brings back a bunch of word documents. I am still having trouble with my keyboard  I will call ron over the weekend and see if he can look at it.

Rainy and damp today  low fifties  good pneumonia weather as my father used to say  they are taking Bentley to the doctor today and he has not been feeling good for a while. He had been on some medication but it doesnt seem to have done the trick so back to the doctor to see what is wrong.

Do you like apples?

Apple-and-Pear Galette with Walnut Streusel

This free-form galette is so much less fussy to make than a traditional pie. It has great flavor and texture from both apples and pears and the crunchy streusel on top. Using unpeeled apples and pears saves time and cuts down on waste.

INGREDIENTS

CRUST

2 cups all-purpose flour, plus more for rolling 
3/4 teaspoon kosher salt 
1 1/2 sticks cold unsalted butter, cubed 
1/2 cup ice water

STREUSEL

2/3 cup walnuts 
1/2 cup all-purpose flour 
1/2 cup packed light brown sugar 
1/2 teaspoon kosher salt 
6 tablespoons cold unsalted butter, cubed

FIILLING 

2 Granny Smith appleshalved, cored and thinly sliced lengthwise 
2 firm Bartlett pearshalved, cored and sliced lengthwise 1/4 inch thick 
1/4 cup granulated sugar, plus more for sprinkling 
1/4 teaspoon kosher salt 
2 teaspoons fresh lemon juice 
1 large egg beaten with 1 teaspoon water 
Confectioners sugar, for dusting (optional)

INSTRUCTIONS

1.	MAKE THE CRUST In a food processor, pulse the 2 cups of flour with the salt. Add the butter and pulse until the pieces are  the size of small peas. Sprinkle the water on top and pulse until the dough just comes together. Turn the dough out onto a work surface, gather up any crumbs and pat into a disk. Wrap in plastic and refrigerate until well chilled, 1 hour.

2.	MEANWHILE, MAKE THE STREUSEL Preheat the oven to 400°. Spread the walnuts in a pie plate and bake for about 8 minutes, until lightly browned. Let cool, then chop.

3.	In a medium bowl, whisk the flour with the brown sugar and salt. Add the butter and, using your fingers, pinch it into the dry ingredients until the mixture resembles coarse meal. Add the walnuts and pinch the streusel into clumps. Refrigerate until chilled, about 15 minutes.

4.	MAKE THE FILLING Line a rimmed baking sheet with parchment paper. In a large bowl, toss the apples with the pears, 1/4 cup of granulated sugar, the salt and lemon juice. On a lightly floured work surface, roll out the dough to a 19-by-13-inch oval. Ease the dough onto the prepared baking sheet. Mound the filling in the center of the oval, leaving a 2-inch border. Sprinkle the streusel evenly over the fruit and fold the edge of the dough up and over the filling.

5.	Brush the crust with the egg wash and sprinkle evenly with granulated sugar. Bake the galette for 45 to 50 minutes, until the fruit is tender and the streusel and crust are golden brown. Let the galette cool.  Dust with confectioners sugar, if using, before serving.

http://www.foodandwine.com/recipes/apple-and-pear-galette-walnut-streusel

GLUTEN-FREE APPLE STREUSEL CHEESECAKE BARS

Servings24

Challenged with a sweet tooth on a gluten-free diet? Try yummy apple bars thanks to Betty Crocker® Gluten Free cake mix.

INGREDIENTS

1 box Betty Crocker Gluten Free yellow cake mix 
1/2 cup cold butter 
2 packages (8 oz each) cream cheese, softened 
1/2 cup sugar 
1 teaspoon vanilla 
1 egg 
1 can (21 oz) apple pie filling 
1/2 teaspoon ground cinnamon 
1/3 cup chopped walnuts

DIRECTIONS

1. Heat oven to 350°F. Spray bottom and sides of 13x9-inch pan with cooking spray.

2. Place cake mix in large bowl. With pastry blender or fork, cut in butter until mixture is crumbly and coarse. Reserve 1 1/2 cups crumb mixture; press remaining crumbs in bottom of pan. Bake 10 minutes.

3. Meanwhile, in large bowl, beat cream cheese, sugar, vanilla and egg with electric mixer on medium speed until smooth.

4. Spread cream cheese mixture evenly over partially baked crust. In medium bowl, mix pie filling and cinnamon. Spoon evenly over cream cheese mixture. Sprinkle reserved crumbs over top. Sprinkle with walnuts.

5. Bake 35 to 40 minutes longer or until light golden brown. Cool about 30 minutes. Refrigerate to chill, about 2 hours. For bars, cut into 6 rows by 4 rows. Store covered in refrigerator. 
SERVING SIZE: 1 BAR  Calories 230 - Calories from Fat 100

% DAILY VALUE: Total Fat 12g; 18% - Saturated Fat 6g; 31% - Trans Fat 0g; 0% - Cholesterol 40mg; 13% - Sodium 190mg; 8% - Total Carbohydrate 28g; 9% - Dietary Fiber 0g; 0% - Sugars 18g; 18% - Protein 2g; 2%

% DAILY VALUE*: Vitamin A 8%; 8% - Vitamin C 0%. 0% - Calcium 2%; 2% - Iron 0%; 0%

EXCHANGES: 0 Starch; 0 Fruit; 1 1/2 Other Carbohydrate; 0 Skim Milk; 0 Low-Fat Milk; 1/2 Milk; 0 Vegetable; 0 Very Lean Meat; 0 Lean Meat; 0 High-Fat Meat; 1 1/2 Fat;

CARBOHYDRATE CHOICE: 2

*Percent Daily Values are based on a 2,000 calorie diet.

http://www.tablespoon.com/recipes/gluten-free-apple-streusel-cheesecake-bars

some new bread recipes  I think they all sound so good.

SWEET POTATO RAISIN BREAD

Author: Gina Matsoukas
Serves: 1 loaf

Ingredients

½ cup whole milk
2 tablespoons brown sugar
¾ teaspoons kosher salt
4 tablespoons butter
1 package (2¼ teaspoons) yeast
¾ cup mashed sweet potatoes
¼ cup warm water
2½ cups all purpose flour
½ cup yellow cornmeal
¼ teaspoon grated nutmeg
½ cup raisins

Instructions

1.	Combine milk, sugar and salt in a small sauce pot over medium heat. Stir until sugar is dissolved.

2.	Add butter, turn off the heat and let cool to room temperature.

3.	Combine warm water and yeast in a small bowl, stir gently and set aside for 5 minutes until yeast starts to bloom.

4.	Place the sweet potatoes in the bowl of a stand mixer fitted with a dough hook and mix on medium speed for 1 minute.

5.	Pour the liquid from the sauce pot and the yeast mixture into the mixer and continue mixing.

6.	Add the flour, cornmeal and nutmeg to the mixer slowly and mix until incorporated.

7.	Add the raisins and mix until the dough pulls away from the edges and forms a ball.

8.	Turn dough out onto floured surface, knead a few times until glossy, form into a bowl and place in an oiled bowl.

9.	Cover the bowl with a towel and place in a warm spot to rise for 1-2 hours until doubled in size.

10.	Punch down in the bowl, turn out onto a floured surface and roll the dough into a rectangle about 8x12 in size.

11.	Fold in thirds and place dough in a greased loaf pan.

12.	Cover with a towel and let rise again until doubled in size (about 1 hour).

13.	Preheat oven to 400 degrees.

14.	Place the loaf pan in the oven and bake for about 40 minutes until top is browned.

15.	Remove from the oven, let cool in pan for 10 minutes before transferring bread to a cooling rack to cool completely.

Lightly adapted from Food52 via Roy Finamore

http://www.runningtothekitchen.com/sweet-potato-raisin-bread/

HOMEMADE NAAN BREAD By Clever Housewife

Serves 8
Ingredients

1 cup warm water
2 Tbs honey
1 (.25 ounce) package active dry yeast (about 2 1/4 teaspoons)
3 1/2 cups all-purpose flour
1/4 cup plain yogurt (or substitute 1/4 cup milk with 1 tsp lemon juice)
2 tsp salt
1/2 tsp baking powder
1 egg
1/4 cup butter
3 cloves garlic, minced
chopped fresh cilantro for garnish

Instructions

1. In a small bowl, combine warm water and honey. Stir until honey has dissolved..

2. Add the water mixture to the bowl of a stand mixer with the dough attachment, and sprinkle the yeast on top of the water. Lightly stir to incorporate yeast. Allow to sit for 5-10 minutes. Yeast should be foamy. If it isn't foamy, then the yeast is not active and you should start over.

3. On low speed, gradually add flour, yogurt, salt, baking powder, and egg to yeast mixture.

4. Increase speed to medium and mix for another 2-3 minutes, or until the dough is smooth.

5. Remove dough from the mixing bowl, and shape into a ball. Grease the mixing bowl you just removed dough from, and place the dough ball back in the bowl. Cover with a damp towel. Place in a warm location and let it rise for 1 hour until the dough has nearly doubled in size.

6. When dough is just about ready, heat the butter in a small saute pan over medium heat, until melted. Add garlic and cook for 1-2 minutes until fragrant. Set aside.

7. Transfer risen dough it to a floured work surface and cut into 8 equal pieces.

8. Roll each piece of dough into a ball and roll out with a rolling pin, to a circle or oval shape. Dough should be no more than 1/4" thick.

9. Dip a pastry brush into garlic butter and spread on one side of each rolled out piece of naan. Place naan into a large cast-iron skillet or heavy saute pan over medium-high heat, butter side down.

10. Quickly spread butter over naan side facing up. Cook for 1 minute, or until the dough begins to bubble and the bottom turns lightly golden. Flip the dough and cook on the second side for 30-60 seconds, or until the bottom is golden.

11. Transfer the naan to a separate plate, and cover with a towel. Repeat with remaining dough until all of the naan pieces are cooked.

12. Keep the naan covered with the towel until ready to serve. Serve warm and with fresh cilantro, if desired.

http://www.cleverhousewife.com/2015/05/homemade-naan-bread/?pp=1

Rhubarb Oat Quick Bread

Serves: 8

Ingredients

¾ cup old-fashioned oats
1 cup whole wheat pastry flour
1 teaspoon baking soda
2 teaspoon cinnamon
½ cup crushed pecans or walnuts
2½ cups rhubarb, divided
¾ + 2 tablespoons cup maple syrup
⅓ cup pecan or walnut oil
2 eggs
Oatmeal and nuts to top

Directions

1. In a medium sauce pot, combine 1 cup rhubarb and 2 tablespoons of maple syrup. Cook over medium-low heat until rhubarb is broke down, 10-15 minutes. Set aside and let cook slightly.

2. Preheat oven to 350˚and generously butter/oil a 8 or 9″ loaf pan.

3. In a food processor, pulse oats until almost flour- I still like little pieces of oats left. Pour into a large bowl and add wheat flour,spices, baking soda, and nuts.

4. In a separate bowl, whisk together rhubarb puree, maple syrup, oil, and two eggs. I like to extra nuttiness the nut oil adds but you can also use melted butter or coconut oil. Combine puree mixture, dry ingredients, and the remaining 1½ cups of rhubarb. Stir until just combined (dont over stir!)

5. Pour into prepared pan and sprinkle with oats and nuts. Bake for 50-60 minutes. Top should spring back lightly and when a knife is entered, it should come out clean. Let cool and slice!

http://naturallyella.com/rhubarb-oat-quick-bread/

Kale Feta Bread

Makes: 12 slices

Savory quick bread made with einkorn flour, kale and feta by Gina of Running to the Kitchen.

Ingredients

1 ½ cup einkorn all-purpose flour 
1 cup whole wheat white flour 
1 ½ tablespoons baking powder 
Generous pinch kosher salt and black pepper 
2 ½ cups shredded Tuscan kale 
1 cup crumbled feta 
2 eggs 
½ cup extra virgin olive oil 
¾ cup plain Greek yogurt (2% or full fat) 
¾ cup whole milk 
¼ cup chopped walnuts (optional)

Instructions

1. Preheat oven to 350 degrees and grease a loaf pan with baking spray or line with parchment paper.

2. Combine the flours, baking powder, salt, pepper, kale and feta in a large bowl.

3. Whisk together the eggs, olive oil, yogurt and milk in another bowl.

4. Pour the wet ingredients into the dry ingredients and mix together until just combined.

5. Transfer the batter into the loaf pan.

6. Sprinkle the chopped walnuts on top if using.

7. Bake for 45-50 minutes until a toothpick inserted in the middle of the loaf comes out clean and edges start to brown.

8. Let sit for 10 minutes before removing to a cooling rack.

Schema/Recipe SEO Data Markup by Zip Recipes Plugin

http://www.healthyseasonalrecipes.com/kale-feta-bread/

Basic Homemade Bread Recipe

MAKES: 32 servings

Ingredients

1 package (1/4 ounce) active dry yeast 
2-1/4 cups warm water (110° to 115°) 
3 tablespoons sugar 
1 tablespoon salt 
2 tablespoons canola oil 
6-1/4 to 6-3/4 cups all-purpose flour

Directions

1. In a large bowl, dissolve yeast in warm water. Add the sugar, salt, oil and 3 cups flour. Beat until smooth. Stir in enough remaining flour to form a soft dough.

2. Turn onto a floured surface; knead until smooth and elastic, about 8-10 minutes. Place in a greased bowl, turning once to grease the top. Cover and let rise in a warm place until doubled, about 1-1/2 hours.

3. Punch dough down. Turn onto a lightly floured surface; divide dough in half. Shape each into a loaf. Place in two greased 9-in. x 5-in. loaf pans. Cover and let rise until doubled, about 30-45 minutes.

4. Bake at 375° for 30-35 minutes or until golden brown and bread sounds hollow when tapped. Remove from pans to wire racks to cool. Yield: 2 loaves (16 slices each).

Nutritional Facts: 1 slice equals 98 calories, 1 g fat (trace saturated fat), 0 cholesterol, 443 mg sodium, 19 g carbohydrate, 1 g fiber, 3 g protein.

Originally published as Homemade Bread in The Taste of Home Cookbook 2006, p452

http://www.tasteofhome.com/recipes/basic-homemade-bread

Butternut Squash and Cranberry Muffins

Recipe by: InvisiGyrl

Makes 24

Ingredients

3 cups all-purpose flour 
1 cup white sugar 
1 cup brown sugar 
2 teaspoons ground cinnamon 
1 teaspoon baking powder 
1 teaspoon ground nutmeg 
1/2 teaspoon ground cloves 
1/2 teaspoon baking soda 
1/4 teaspoon freshly grated nutmeg, or more to taste 
1 cup fresh cranberries, or more to taste 
2 cups mashed, cooked butternut squash 
4 large eggs, lightly beaten 
1/2 cup coconut oil 
1/2 cup safflower oil 
1 (1 inch) piece fresh ginger, peeled and pressed through a garlic press

Directions

1. Preheat oven to 350 degrees F (175 degrees C). Grease or line 24 muffin cups with paper liners.

2. Mix flour, white sugar, brown sugar, cinnamon, baking powder, ground nutmeg, cloves, baking soda, and freshly grated nutmeg together in a bowl; fold in cranberries.

3. Beat butternut squash, eggs, coconut oil, safflower oil, and ginger together in a separate bowl until smooth; stir into flour mixture until batter is just mixed.

4. Spoon batter into the prepared muffin cups.

5. Bake in the preheated oven until a toothpick inserted in the center of a muffin comes out clean, about 25 minutes.

http://allrecipes.com/recipe/239607/butternut-squash-and-cranberry-muffins

Healthy Pumpkin Cranberry Muffins

Recipe by: simplytater

"Don't let the long ingredient list fool you - easy to prepare, whole grain, low-fat, and delicious!"

Makes 12

Ingredients

1/2 cup milk 
1 1/2 teaspoons white vinegar 
1/2 cup whole wheat flour 
1/2 cup all-purpose flour 
1/2 cup quick cooking oats 
1 teaspoon baking soda 
3/4 teaspoon ground ginger 
1/2 teaspoon baking powder 
1/2 teaspoon ground cinnamon 
1/4 teaspoon ground nutmeg 
1/4 teaspoon salt 
1 cup canned pumpkin 
1/2 cup packed brown sugar 
1/4 cup white sugar 
2 tablespoons vegetable oil 
1 egg 
1/2 cup coarsely chopped fresh cranberries 
1/4 cup dried cranberries

Directions

1. Preheat oven to 375 degrees F (190 degrees C). Line 12 muffin cups with paper liners.

2. Stir milk and vinegar together in a small bowl.

3. Mix whole wheat flour, all-purpose flour, oats, baking soda, ginger, baking powder, cinnamon, nutmeg, and salt in a large bowl.

4. Whisk pumpkin, brown sugar, white sugar, vegetable oil, and egg together in a separate bowl; beat in milk mixture until smooth.

5. Stir flour mixture into pumpkin mixture until just combined.

6. Fold in fresh and dried cranberries. Spoon batter into the prepared muffin cups.

7. Bake in the preheated oven until a toothpick inserted in the center of a muffin comes out clean, about 25 minutes. Cool muffins in the pan for 5 minutes before removing to wire rack to cool completely.

Cook's Note: Milk and vinegar mixture is a simple substitute for buttermilk, which I seldom have on hand in my kitchen. 1/2 cup buttermilk could be used instead. Feel free to change the ratio of dried to fresh cranberries to adjust sweetness, or substitute nuts, chocolate chips, or other dried fruit.

http://allrecipes.com/recipe/232460/healthy-pumpkin-cranberry-muffins/

Raspberry Lemon Muffins Recipe by: Kathy

Makes 12

Ingredients

1/2 cup plain yogurt 
3 tablespoons vegetable oil 
1 tablespoon lemon juice 
2 egg whites 
1/2 teaspoon lemon extract (optional) 
1 1/2 cups all-purpose flour 
3/4 cup white sugar 
2 teaspoons baking powder 
1/4 teaspoon salt 
1 teaspoon grated lemon zest 
1 cup frozen raspberries 
2 tablespoons white sugar for decoration (optional)

Directions

1. Preheat the oven to 400 degrees F (200 degrees C). Grease a 12 cup muffin tin, or line with paper liners.

2. In a large bowl, mix together the yogurt, oil, lemon juice, egg whites, and, if using, lemon extract.

3. In a separate bowl, stir together the flour, 3/4 cup sugar, baking powder, salt, and lemon zest.

4. Add the wet ingredients to the dry, and mix until just blended.

5. Gently stir in the frozen raspberries.

6. Spoon batter evenly into the prepared muffin cups.

7. Sprinkle remaining sugar over the tops for decoration, if desired.

8. Bake for 15 to 17 minutes in the preheated oven, or until the top springs back when lightly touched. Cool muffins in the tin on a wire rack.

http://allrecipes.com/recipe/49383/raspberry-lemon-muffins

Brown Butter Pineapple Corn Muffins

Recipe by: Chef John

"When you're talking about cornbread, you're also talking about a big bowl of chili, and nothing balances that big spoon in one hand like a warm corn muffin in the other."

Makes 12

Ingredients

1/2 cup unsalted butter 
3/4 cup chopped dried sweetened pineapple 
1 cup all-purpose flour 
1 cup yellow cornmeal 
1/2 teaspoon baking soda 
1/2 teaspoon salt 
1 cup buttermilk 
2 large eggs

Directions

1. Preheat oven to 375 degrees F (190 degrees C). Line a muffin pan with paper muffin liners, and lightly spray liners with cooking spray.

2. Melt butter in a heavy saucepan over medium heat until golden brown. Remove from heat and stir in pineapple. Set aside to steep for 20 minutes.

3. Whisk flour, cornmeal, baking soda, and salt until combined. Set aside.

4. Combine buttermilk, eggs, and pineapple mixture in a large bowl. Whisk until smooth, about 1 minute. Add flour mixture to buttermilk mixture; whisk until just combined.

5. Divide batter evenly between the prepared muffin cups and bake in the preheated oven until a toothpick inserted in the center of a muffin comes out clean, about 25 minutes. Cool in the pan for 5 minutes before removing to cool completely on a wire rack.

Cook's Note: You can replace the dried sweetened pineapple with unsweetened pineapple in this recipe by adding 1/2 cup sugar to the melted butter and pineapple.

http://allrecipes.com/recipe/222337/brown-butter-pineapple-corn-muffins

whats thanksgiving or what is any meal without dessert.

GOOEY PUMPKIN BUTTER CAKE WITH PECANS Recipe by Girl Versus Dough

Servings 8

An over-the-top gooey pumpkin cake with caramel sauce and candied pecans.

INGREDIENTS

CAKE BASE:

1 box Betty Crocker SuperMoist yellow cake mix 
8 tablespoons (1 stick) unsalted butter, melted and cooled slightly 
1 egg

FILLING:

1 (8 ounce) package cream cheese, softened 
1 (15 ounce) can pumpkin 
8 tablespoons (1 stick) unsalted butter, melted and cooled slightly 
1 teaspoon vanilla 
3 eggs 
1 (16 ounce) box or bag powdered sugar 
2 teaspoons pumpkin pie spice 
Caramel sauce and candied pecans, for topping

DIRECTIONS

1. Heat oven to 350°F. Line bottom of a 10-inch round springform pan with parchment paper, then lightly spray pan with cooking spray (alternatively, you can use a greased 13 x 9-inch pan).

2. Cake base: In a large bowl or bowl of a stand mixer, beat cake mix, melted butter and egg until well combined. Spread and press batter evenly into bottom of prepared pan.

3. Filling: In another large bowl (or clean bowl of a stand mixer), beat cream cheese and pumpkin until well combined. Add melted butter, vanilla and eggs; stir until combined. Stir in powdered sugar and pumpkin pie spice until just combined. Pour batter evenly into pan over cake base.

4. Bake 1 hour to 1 hour 15 minutes, until center of cake is just set and slightly wobbly (if using a 13x9-inch pan, lessen the baking time). Cool completely on a cooling rack.

5. Remove sides of springform pan. Serve slices of cake with caramel sauce and candied pecans on top.

http://www.tablespoon.com/recipes/gooey-pumpkin-butter-cake-with-pecans

Christmas Cranberry Pound Cake

Author: OMGChocolateDesserts.com

Ingredients

For the Cake:

187 grams cake flour-sifted (its about 1 ½ cups plus 3 Tablespoons flour but you better measure it on kitchen scale because the cake could be dense or dry if you overdo it with the flour )
½ teaspoons baking powder
Pinch of salt
1cup cranberries (fresh or thawed)
5 oz. white chocolate chunk
½ cup unsalted butter ( room temperature)
300 grams sugar ( 1½ cups)
½ cup heavy cream
½ cup mascarpone cheese
3 eggs
1 teaspoon vanilla extract
2 Tablespoons browned butter

For Frosting:

¼ cup butter(softened)
4 oz.cream cheese
1½ cup powdered sugar (or more to make it thick enough to spread on top of the cake)
1 teaspoon vanilla extract

For Garnish:

handful dried cranberries
1 tablespoon vegetable oil
½ cup white chocolate chips

Instructions

1. Preheat the convection air oven to 325 F (if you dont have convection air oven raise the temperature to 350 F and you will have to rotate the pan half way through the baking time)

2. Butter and flour 8.5x4.5x3 inches loaf pan and line it with parchment paper.

3. Combine cake flour, baking powder and salt and sift it three times, set aside.

4. In a small sauce pan over medium heat brown 2.5 tablespoon butter until its nice amber color, remove the foam and set aside to cool.

5. Whisk the egg with vanilla extract and set aside.

6. Mix the butter on medium speed until its creamy, slowly add sugar and continue beating until its creamy.

7. Add heavy cream and mascarpone, and beat on medium speed.

8. Turn mixer on low speed and gradually add dry ingredients alternately with eggs.

9. Add handful flour in chocolate chunks and toss them to cover evenly. Toss cranberries with a handful flour to cover them completely.

10. Add chocolate chunks in the batter and stir well, then gently stir in cranberries

11. Pour the batter into prepared loaf pan, smooth the top and gently tap the pan on working surface to remove the air bubbles.

12. With a butter knife draw a line down the center of the pound cake and pour browned butter into the line.

13. Bake until the top of the cake is golden brown and a toothpick inserted comes out clean (about 55 to 65 minutes). Cool the cake in the pan for 15 minutes, then remove from the pan and cool on the rack.

14. When the cake is completely cooled prepare the glaze.

15. With a mixer, cream together softened butter and cream cheese until smooth. Slowly add in powdered sugar and beat until smooth, mix in vanilla extract. Spread on top of the cake.Place the cake in the fridge until the frosting is set.

16. When the frosting is set melt ½ cup white chocolate chips with 1 tablespoon vegetable oil in a small sauce pan over low heat until its smooth( cool if its too thin)

17. Sprinkle the cake with dried cranberries and drizzle with chocolate. (You can drizzle the chocolate with a spoon or transfer it into small zip-lock bag, cut off the corner and pipe the chocolate over the cake).

http://omgchocolatedesserts.com/christmas-cranberry-pound-cake/

Grandma's Egg Custard Pie

Recipe by: Marles Riessland

"This is the 1999 American Pie Council's National Pie Championship's first place winner in the Custard Pie Category."

Serves 8

Ingredients

1 (9 inch) unbaked pie crust 
3 eggs, beaten 
3/4 cup white sugar 
1/4 teaspoon salt 
1 teaspoon vanilla extract 
1 egg white 
2 1/2 cups scalded milk 
1/4 teaspoon ground nutmeg 
3 drops yellow food coloring (optional)

Directions

1. Preheat oven to 400 degrees F (205 degrees C).

2. Mix together eggs, sugar, salt, and vanilla. Stir well. Blend in the scalded milk. For more yellow color, add few drops yellow food coloring.

3. Line pie pan with pastry, and brush inside bottom and sides of shell with egg white to help prevent a soggy crust. Pour custard mixture into piecrust. Sprinkle with nutmeg.

4. Bake for 30 to 35 minutes, or until a knife inserted near center comes out clean. Cool on rack.

NOTE: One of the reviews said: I used a can of evaporated milk and added fresh milk to equal 2-1/2 cups. That was my mom's secret. Also added another yolk from the egg white wash. Rich and delicious.

http://allrecipes.com/recipe/12696/grandmas-egg-custard-pie

Italian Ricotta Cookies

Ingredients

2 stick (½ pound) butter, softened
1¾ cups granulated sugar
2 eggs
1 container (15 oz.) ricotta cheese
2 tbsp. vanilla extract
4 cups all-purpose flour
1 teaspoon baking powder
1 teaspoon baking soda

For the glaze:

4-5 tbsp. milk
1½ cups powdered sugar
1 teaspoon almond extract
Sprinkles

Directions

1. Preheat oven to 350°F.

2. In a medium bowl, cream the butter and sugar.

3, Add the eggs, ricotta cheese, and vanilla extract; mix until well combined.

4, In a separate medium bowl, combine the flour, baking powder, and baking soda.

5. Add the flour mixture to the ricotta mixture; mix well.

6. Roll or scoop the dough into teaspoon-sized balls. Place on an ungreased cookie sheet about 2-inches apart.

7. Bake 10 - 12 minutes or until lightly browned.

8. Allow cookies to cool on the baking sheet for 3 minutes before transferring to a wire rack to cool completely.

9. In a medium bowl, beat the milk, powdered sugar, and almond extract until smooth.

10. Dip the tops of the cookies into the glaze and set upright back on the wire rack. Immediately top with sprinkles. Repeat for remaining cookies.

http://thecuttingedgeofordinary.blogspot.com/2015/11/italian-ricotta-cookies

Company for the holiday? Maybe try these for breakfast.

MAKE AHEAD BREAKFAST BITES

Servings 12

This genius recipe is an entire hot breakfast, all ready-to-go in one tasty muffin cup. Eggs, ham and cheese team up in this ultimate morning energy booster.

INGREDIENTS

3 1/2 cups Original Bisquick mix 
1 cup milk 
12 eggs 
2/3 cup grated Cheddar cheese 
2/3 cup diced ham 
1 teaspoon salt 
1/4 teaspoon pepper 
1/2 tablespoon chopped fresh rosemary leaves, if desired

DIRECTIONS

1. Heat oven to 375°F. Spray 12 regular-size muffin cups with cooking spray

2. In medium bowl, mix Bisquick mix and milk with wooden spoon to form thick dough. Dump out onto floured surface, and use a floured rolling pin to roll it 1/4 inch thick. Cut into rounds with 3- or 4-inch round cutter.

3. Press the rounds into muffin cups. Sprinkle cheese in each cup, followed by a few cubes of ham. Crack the eggs individually into small bowl, then gently slide 1 egg into each muffin cup. Top with remaining cheese and ham. Sprinkle with salt, pepper and rosemary.

4. Bake 20 to 25 minutes or until egg whites are set. Cool in pan 5 minutes, then lift cups out using knife. Serve immediately.

5. Store leftover egg cups in an airtight container in the fridge up to 3 days or in the freezer up to 1 week. Reheat in the microwave.

TIPS: Feel free to use other fresh herbs, like chives or thyme. Individually double wrapped in plastic wrap, the breakfast bites will keep in the freezer for up to 1 month.

http://www.tablespoon.com/recipes/make-ahead-breakfast-bites

this would be a different way to use left over turkey.

Deb's Fleisch Perishky / Meat Buns

Dough:

1 cup warm water
5 cups warm milk
1/2 cup margarine
1/2 cup lard
2 tablespoons sugar
1 tablespoon salt
2 tablespoons instant yeast
1 egg
about 12 cups of flour divided

Directions

1. In a large bowl add about 9 cups of flour, sugar, salt and dry yeast. Mix well.

2. Add the lard and margarine and mix with a pastry blender to cut the fat into pea sized pieces.

3. Add the warm water, milk and beaten eggs. Place the bowl of dough in a sink of warm water for about 15 minutes until the dough bubbles.

4. Continue adding the remaining dough until you have a soft dough. You can do this by hand or in a large dough mixer with a dough hook.

5. Let rise until double in bulk for about 45 minutes.

6. Take a piece of dough, roll thin, and cut with desired size cookie cutter.

7. Fill with the following fillings, pinch the seams together. Using about 1 rounded teaspoon.

8. Let rise on greased pans or pans lined in parchment paper for an hour.

9. Bake at 400 for 15 minutes or until they are browned to your liking.

10. These freeze very well by placing them in zippered plastic bags. Remove as much air as possible.

11. If you want to use both filling options as written, you have to make 2 recipes of dough.

Meat Filling:

3 lbs of lean ground beef
4 envelopes of onion soup mix
2 tablespoons flour
enough water to make a thick gravy
2 cups of dried fine bread crumbs ( I did not use the full 2 cups)
black pepper to taste. No need to add salt since the soup mix is salty enough.

Directions

1. In a very large frying pan, brown ground beef but do not drain.

2. Add the onion soup mix, and flour.

3. Add enough water to make a thick gravy about 2 cups.

4. Simmer about 40 minutes.

5. Sprinkle in enough bread crumbs to absorb the gravy.

6. Cool filling.

Sauerkraut Filling:

1 pound bacon, finely diced
2 medium onions, finely diced
2 - 2 liter jars of sauerkraut, drained and rinsed

Directions

1. In a large frying pan, brown the bacon, drain most of the fat but leave a little, maybe 2 tablespoons.

2. Add the onion and cook until the onions begin to soften.

3. Add the drained and rinsed sauerkraut and continue to saute until the cabbage takes on a light brown color.

4. Cool.

Follow baking instructions for the meat buns.

www.mennonitegirlscancook.com

I just got back from visiting with heather so I best get this posted. ---- sam


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

*Summary of 20th November, 2015* by Darowil

KTP MEMBERS

*Kate* has a bad back - a slipped disk. Has had ultrasound to it and it is feeling a bit better. More treatment to come.

*Angelam* finishes her work soon and hopes to be able to visit more often after that.

*StellaK and Railyn* are both making very slow progress on their unpacking after moving. Railyns son has been able to help this week and made good progress. Stella on the other hand needs help that her daughter should be able to give next week - but her DGS has been playing state championship football meaning a huge amount of driving. And *Darowil* is looking at moving as well- maybe good while we can both do most of the work involved after hearing from the other two.

*Poledra* is applying to return to school to do business studies.

*GrandmaPaula* is recovering slowly but steadily. Beginning to realise how sick she had been and to accept that she will take a long time to recover.

*Rookie* is loving her contract work.

*Bulldog* has been heard from - computer problem. Delivering Operation Christmas Child boxes next week- and will hopefully catch up with Gwen while she is away.

KTP FAMILY AND FRIENDS 

*Puplovers* mum is in hospital with her heart again - Sunday morning she was refusing treatment because she was tired of fighting. She has had stents again and will be going home soon - havent heard yet. As far as we know she is still waiting for her grandchild to arrive - as is *Darowil*.

*Patocenzio's* DH is now driving following his bilateral knee replacement 4 weeks ago.

Shane (*Bonnies* young family member) has passed away- so his suffering is now over.

*Fans* SIL is not doing well following her move. And a neighbour has passed away.

*Darowil's* friend living in one of the towns threatened by a bushfire this week (having had flooding a few weeks ago) seems to be OK.

Unfortunately *Swedenme's* DS has had his chemo delayed because his white cell count is low, so now he is hoping to have his treatment next Thursday.

PHOTOS
2 - *Gagesmom* - Baby hats #47 & #48
3 - *Poledra* - Christmas stocking
7 - *Gagesmom* - First snow
8 - *Gagesmom* - Knitting magazines
8 - *HandyFamily* - Ham Maker
10 - *HandyFamily* - The ham
11 - *Gagesmom* - Pencil scarf
11 - *Poledra * - Ryssa + Christmas stockings
15 - *Gagesmom* - Snow + Progress on Pencil scarf
15 - *Nicho* - USA holiday pictures
17 - *Kate* - Dr Who
18 - *Gagesmom* - Winter wonderland + Scarf
26 - *Gagesmom* - Star Wars tree ornaments
29 - *Lurker* - Teddy bear mitts
31 - *Gagesmom* - Pencil scarf completed
36 - *Swedenme* - Santa's pants!
37 - *Gagesmom* - Balcony decorations + Pecan pie
38 - *Bonnie* - Mitts + Hot pad
38 - *Gagesmom* - Pecan pie bars
39 - *Nicho* - More USA holiday photos
41 - *Poledra* - Vest and socks
42 - *Caren* - Christmas stocking
43 - *Mags* - School knitter with his scarf
44 - *Mags* - Koko and Dudley
45 - *Mags* - Koko + Mags with DGD Anna
47 - *Gagesmom* - The dogs
47 - *Caren* - Tiny Christmas stocking
47 - *Swedenme* - Christmas stocking/Santa's clothes line 
51 - *Gagesmom* - Minion hat/Despicable Edith hat
51 - *HandyFamily* - Boiled ham
51 - *Kate* - Get Well Soon card for GrandmaPaula
54 - *Gagesmom* - Little hat
57 - *Fan* - Rose
57 - *Lurker * - Bouquet of roses
65 - *Swedenme* - St Lucia day in Sweden
67 - *Gagesmom* - Cookie jars & cookies
68 - *Gagesmom* - Christmas lights on the balcony
73 - *Mags* - Mr B the cockapoo
76 - *Cashmeregma* - Memories of DM
81 - *Fan* - The fairy rose
85 - *Fan* - Pink flower carpet rose
85 - *Lurker* - Fiery sky
86 - *Swedenme* - Stags on cushion cover
86 - *Sugarsugar* - Little "old" ladies!
87 - *Caren* - Coffee/Christmas stockings/Cookies

RECIPES
1 - *Sam* - Homemade Velveeta Cheese
2 - *Sam* - Homemade Velveeta Cheese #2
24 - *HandyFamily* - Ham (link)
25 - *Tami* - Cabbage rolls
27 - *Darowil* - Yummy meatballs
28 - *Gwen * - Cabbage rolls
37 - *Sam* - Irresistible Chocolate & Bacon Chex Mix
37 - *Darowil* - Lemon curd/butter (link)
38 - *Gagesmom* - Pecan pie bars
50 - *Sam* - Malted Pretzel Crunch 
78 - *Rookie* - Best green bean casserole (link)
79 - *Gwen* - Velvetta Fudge Recipe (download)

CRAFTS
3 - *Sam* - Slipper patterns (link)
9 - *Sam* - Crochet mittens + Baby Knitting patterns (links)
21 - *Tami* - Star Wars hat (link)
24 - *Poledra* - 'Let it flow' vest (link)
26 - *Gwen* - Guide to zippers (link)
36 - *Swedenme* - Despicable Me/Minion doll (link)
41 - *Bonnie* - 10 minute hot pad (link)
41 - *Poledra * - Rivulets socks (link)
54 - *Cashmeregma* - Needle buddies (links)
55 - *Bonnie* - Quilting/sewing patterns (links)
75 - *Cashmeregma* - Steeking (link)
76 - *Cashmeregma* - "In the footsteps of sheep" (link)

OTHERS[/b]
36 - *Bonnie * - Porcupine (link)
39 - *Lurker* - Dr Who (link)
39 - *Sam* - You raise me up (link)
64 - *Bonnie * - Vegreville egg (link)
65 - *Swedenme* - St Lucia day in Sweden
69 - *Poledra* - Scrapple (link)
70 - *Poledra* - Barbacoa (link)
76 - *Cashmeregma* - Drugs company scandal (link)
78 - *Rookie* - Origins of green bean casserole (link)


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Thank you Sam and Kate for starting us off again. Great recipes and I hope you feel better soon Sam


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Wow - I'm on page 1. Sam, even though you feel rotten, you've still outdone yourself. The sauce recipes sound yummy. Where would you find black walnuts out of the shell? We had black walnut trees and it was so difficult to get the meat out of the shells. I did it one year but after that, left them to the squirrels.

Sorry that Bentley is also under the weather. What's going on? Hope you had a great Thanksgiving dinner.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Kate- thanks for your summary. Always so helpful.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Hello Sam sorry to hear you are not feeling well hope you are feeling a lot better soon and the same goes for little Bentley 
Thank you Margaret and Kate for the summary 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Just marking my spot, busy Saturday.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Just marking my spot, busy Saturday.


Hope it's enjoyable busy


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Oh Sam, I am sorry you have that horrendous cough. I know that that coughing surely will wear you out. I found that Mucinex DM (with dextromethorphan) really helped me to not cough so much at night and get some sleep. I'm excited to try the custard. I love custard. You've outdone yourself again.
Thanks for the summaries. I find that helps me to pick up on the pictures and activities that I've missed. 
A chilly, but actually beautiful early winter day. The snow on the mountains really makes everything look very cold.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Hope it's enjoyable busy


Warm and busy- well muggy really- but yes it's been enjoyable!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Have read a bit closer now- see that Sam has had a bad week- hoping the gathering of family went well, and that you are feeling more 'in the pink' Sam!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sam, another great start. I have to try the meat buns I've made something similar before & the family really liked them for lunches. They would be great in the freezer for a quick snack. Some of the muffins sound pretty tempting too.
Hope your cold is better soon

Kate & Margaret, thanks for the summaries.

Margaret any news on the grandbaby? If not it must be a girl to cooperate so well & let you get to your game

We dropped GD at the other grandparents at 12:30 today & went to Shanes funeral. A very sad affair for someone so young but a wonderful tribute. At the end of the service there was a slide show & at it's conclusion was a video taken this past spring at his " big ass party" before he began chemo. At the end of the evening he got up & said yes, cancer is a terrible thing but for us all to remember that he has had a wonderful life & we are not to be sad for him & life must go on. OMG, I don't think there was a dry eye. The world has truly lost a wonderful young man. His co-workers in Fort McMurray raised $20000 to help him,but because he recieved a substantial inheritance recently he didn't need it( I think he also had disability insurance through work) & because he saw so many young children getting chemo when he was he decided to donate it to the Alberta Childrens Hospital- wow!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam, another great start. I have to try the meat buns I've made something similar before & the family really liked them for lunches. They would be great in the freezer for a quick snack. Some of the muffins sound pretty tempting too.
> Hope your cold is better soon
> 
> Kate & Margaret, thanks for the summaries.
> ...


What a wonderful person he was- sounds as if it was a fine tribute to him.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> What a wonderful person he was- sounds as if it was a fine tribute to him.


Both of those statements sound exactly right.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I forgot the tea party changed and I've been over at the old party posting away. :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

My Dear Hearts,
I am so very sorry I have been MIA. The week before last I started really cleaning my house to get it ready for the festivities. I worked more on it the next week, then went on to help in our church kitchen to get the CLC hall ready and decorated and all the cornbread cooked on Friday. On Saturday I helped get all the dressing ready. I had started feeling bad Friday and by Saturday night I was really sick with chills, fever, and coughing up that horrible old green phlegm. Sunday I sent Jim with the butter beans and pound cake I had made (all members bring a side and a desert or two sides). Allyson and the grandkids were going to be there. Couldnt believe I totally missed the whole thing after working so hard.
Monday I called Drs office to get something for sinusitis (I should have gone in for a shot of Rocephin as well) He sent the Z pack as usual. I continued to get ready for our family Thanksgiving. I got everything Cloroxed, Pinesoled, Lysoled and **** and Spanned. Angie was making the effort to be here, so I sure didnt germs here. 
I cooked my dressing, broccoli casserole, and homemade Mac n Cheese in the Crock Pot to free up the oven for Allyson (God love her she brought a lot and even sent the kids over to sweep and vacuum for me so I could mop). I will cook in crock pots again next year and use the liners again next year (no clean up)
We had a wonderful time together and it was enjoyed by all
As soon as they left and I got everything up and the little clean up there was left. I laid down and had a good nap. I rented the movie The Man From U.N.C..L.E. and boy was it good
I went and had my hair trimmed and done for the trip to Atlanta and have rested again today.
Tomorrow will be busy gathering things together for our trip and packing. I am dreading that ole bus trip with my back but will take my pillow. All the merriment on the bus will take my mind off of it. I am so excited about meeting Gwen. 
Jim has signed me up for a year of Sirius XM. I am doing the happy dance. I love good music playing when I have the car, which is not as much as I would like but then again, Jim takes care of all the running. I go on Wed to my knitting group and am out for my Drs appointments, and I make a day of running to places I would like to go to on the day of my hair appointment.
DARALENE, my love, I know the holidays are going to be hard for you with the loss of Mom. Just want you to know I am lifting you up for comfort and strength.
KATE, I am soooooo sorry about your slipped disc. I can certainly empathize with anyone with back problems. Love the updated avatars of Caitlyn. She is such a cutie patuty.
DAWN, So proud of you for going back to school. I am sure it will be a blessing for you 
PAT, Glad to hear your DH has progressed to driving following his double knee replacement.
BONNIE, I am saddened for the family in the loss of Shane. I am sure he is now happy and pain free.
FAN, Prayers for your SIL, and for you and the family of your neighbor.
SONJA, I am so sorry your son has been delayed in his treatment and special prayers are being lifted up.
I LOVE YOU TO THE MOON AND BACK, BETTY


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I forgot the tea party changed and I've been over at the old party posting away. :XD: :XD: :XD:


I did wonder!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Good to hear from you again Betty- enjoy your trip to Georgia!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sorry to hear that you have been unwell Betty hope you are fully recovered now and that the bus trip isn't to bad for you . Have a wonderful visit with Gwen and hopefully we will get to see a picture of the pair of you 
Safe travels Betty 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> I forgot the tea party changed and I've been over at the old party posting away. :XD: :XD: :XD:


Must have something else on your mind Daralene like birthday plans

HAPPY BIRTHDAY DARLENE💐🎂
Hope you have a lovely day 
Sonja


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Good morning all. I was glad to get up this morning (even if it was just after 7am :shock: ......I can hear you laughing Mary, but that's way too early to me! :lol: ) as my back was so sore whilst I was lying down, but it did feel a lot easier than yesterday when I got to my feet. I believe I'm standing straighter too, so hopefully it's on the mend. Sorry to hear you're not feeling so great *Sam*, I hope you shake off that cold very soon...and healing thoughts for Bentley too. *Betty* your house must be 'shining like a shilling' (an old silver coin) as my DG would have said! I hope the bus trip is not too hard on your back and make sure someone gets a photo of you and Gwen. I'm :mrgreen: with envy that you two are getting to meet! :lol: *Bonnie*, Shane must have been a very special young man & I'm sure he will be much missed. *Sonja*, keeping your DS in my thoughts and hoping that he gets his treatment next week and the home chemo sorted out before Christmas. Last, but definitely not least :thumbup: , Many Happy Returns *Daralene*! i hope you have a wonderful day.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and i will join in on the chorus - happy birthday daralene - hope your day is made special by those who love you --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Must have something else on your mind Daralene like birthday plans
> 
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY DARLENE💐🎂
> Hope you have a lovely day
> Sonja


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

martina said:


> Both of those statements sound exactly right.


Sure do!!


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Good to hear from you again Betty- enjoy your trip to Georgia!


Yes Betty, we were worried about you. I think you clean too much😊


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> and i will join in on the chorus - happy birthday daralene - hope your day is made special by those who love you --- sam


Me too Daralene. The happiest of birthdays to you🌷🍰


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sonja missed kiwifrau it is her birthday too

Happy Birthday Lynnette!

Happy Birthday to Daralene.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Good heavens, I am on page 2! 

Wow, another week gone already.

Sam.... I am sorry you have a bad cold and chesty cough. I hope it doesnt take too much of a hold. Get better real soon.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Sorry to hear that you have been unwell Betty hope you are fully recovered now and that the bus trip isn't to bad for you . Have a wonderful visit with Gwen and hopefully we will get to see a picture of the pair of you
> Safe travels Betty
> Sonja


From me too


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Must have something else on your mind Daralene like birthday plans
> 
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY DARLENE💐🎂
> Hope you have a lovely day
> Sonja


Happy Birthday Daralene  BIG HUGS.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sonja missed kiwifrau it is her birthday too
> 
> Happy Birthday Lynnette!
> 
> Happy Birthday to Daralene.


And Happy Birthday to Kiwifrau.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Good morning all from a bright sunny Berkshire. Looks like a lovely day out there although I haven't actually stuck my nose outside the door yet but I don't think it's too cold. Last day of work yesterday and I have no more booked until February, Yay!!! 
Thank you for a great start as usual Sam and all you summary ladies. Sam I'm sorry to hear you're not feeling too good. I hope that cough clears up soon and gets you back in the pink (not good being a paler shade of grey). 
Bonnie, Shane sounds like a remarkable young man, you brought tears to my eyes just reading about him. 
Betty enjoy your trip and have a wonderful visit with Gwen. I hope the bus journey is not too uncomfortable for you. 
Happy Birthday Daralene, have a wonderful day and enjoy it however you plan to spend it.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

I am watching The Sound of Music. Love this movie.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sonja missed kiwifrau it is her birthday too
> 
> Happy Birthday Lynnette!
> 
> Happy Birthday to Daralene.


Happy birthday Lynnette hope you have a lovely day

I remembered Daralenes because of the birthday card she found from her mum . It was a lovely card to find especially so close to her birthday
A very special gift 
Sonja


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Not quite sure where all the day went. 
No baby yet- We will soon see if Bonnie is right on her logic of a girl as she is co-operative.
Had a good day at the cricket yesterday- interesting day of play. Heading to the end of day 2 looks like there may not be much play day4 and none on day 5. NZ in trouble, but we have had a few turns of fortune this game- especially today so we will see what happens in the last 45 minutes today and then tomorrow. Swung a bit further our way. Won't get to watch tomorrow as have our family Christmas becuase a number are going away.
Have had exceptionally good attendances for the game- historic game and Adelaideladians have come out in droves. (largest turn up yesterday for any test match since the 1930s. And today was also very big crowd. Think the 2nd biggest since 1930s- inother words only bigger day yesterday).

*Bonnie* sounds like a lovely workplace that Shane had- and what a wonderful thing for them to do with the money raised for him. The funeral sound shard but a great memory of him.

*Sam* hope your cold doesn't travel into your chest and that Bentley is better soon.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Happy Birthday to Daralene and Lynette.

Betty I do hope you recover quickly- you really do sound like you should have stopped. Hope your back copes with all the driving coming up.


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

Happy birthday to our birthday girls, Daralene and Lynette. Hope your special day is wonderful.

Sam , I hope you are feeling better soon. 

Betty, glad to see you posting again. Please take care of yourself.

Remember I had my nephew staying here a short while ago? Exciting news. He proposed to his partner while they were on their cruise. She is wearing a stunning ring in their post-cruise photo. Second marriage for both of them. Let's hope this one is for keeps.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

nicho said:


> Happy birthday to our birthday girls, Daralene and Lynette. Hope your special day is wonderful.
> 
> Sam , I hope you are feeling better soon.
> 
> ...


Congrats to the happy couple.

Happy Birthday, Cashmeregma and Kiwifrau. Hope you have a wonderful day.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Happy Birthday Daralene
Happy Birthday Lynette


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Must have something else on your mind Daralene like birthday plans
> 
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY DARLENE💐🎂
> Hope you have a lovely day
> Sonja


Thank you so much, and you are right.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KateB said:


> Good morning all. I was glad to get up this morning (even if it was just after 7am :shock: ......I can hear you laughing Mary, but that's way too early to me! :lol: ) as my back was so sore whilst I was lying down, but it did feel a lot easier than yesterday when I got to my feet. I believe I'm standing straighter too, so hopefully it's on the mend. Sorry to hear you're not feeling so great *Sam*, I hope you shake off that cold very soon...and healing thoughts for Bentley too. *Betty* your house must be 'shining like a shilling' (an old silver coin) as my DG would have said! I hope the bus trip is not too hard on your back and make sure someone gets a photo of you and Gwen. I'm :mrgreen: with envy that you two are getting to meet! :lol: *Bonnie*, Shane must have been a very special young man & I'm sure he will be much missed. *Sonja*, keeping your DS in my thoughts and hoping that he gets his treatment next week and the home chemo sorted out before Christmas. Last, but definitely not least :thumbup: , Many Happy Returns *Daralene*! i hope you have a wonderful day.


Thank you so much. DH will take me out to dinner. I wanted to do the whole family but he wants just the 2 of us, so we will see.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> and i will join in on the chorus - happy birthday daralene - hope your day is made special by those who love you --- sam


Thanks Sam. Surprised you are on here while feeling so lousy. One person at my lunch was just getting over the flu and another was out with it and one's son had just had it! Flu season has hit or has it hit again. Feel better soon and virtual hugs.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

mags7 said:


> Me too Daralene. The happiest of birthdays to you🌷🍰


Thank you so much. It sure is a biggie this year.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sonja missed kiwifrau it is her birthday too
> 
> Happy Birthday Lynnette!
> 
> Happy Birthday to Daralene.


Thank you Julie.  I'm feeling it this year for sure.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Wow....Kiwifrau and Lynette have the same birthday date as me. Too bad we don't live closer. My yearly lunch is with friends who all have their birthday in November. We buy each other lunch, which is funny because all it means is we essentially buy our own lunch. This time the one's DD was there and she insisted on buying my lunch since I was having a decade birthday. So sweet. I hope you both have wonderful birthdays and celebrate in style.

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Happy Birthday Daralene  BIG HUGS.


Thank you. I will take all the hugs I can get!!!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

angelam said:


> Good morning all from a bright sunny Berkshire. Looks like a lovely day out there although I haven't actually stuck my nose outside the door yet but I don't think it's too cold. Last day of work yesterday and I have no more booked until February, Yay!!!
> Thank you for a great start as usual Sam and all you summary ladies. Sam I'm sorry to hear you're not feeling too good. I hope that cough clears up soon and gets you back in the pink (not good being a paler shade of grey).
> Bonnie, Shane sounds like a remarkable young man, you brought tears to my eyes just reading about him.
> Betty enjoy your trip and have a wonderful visit with Gwen. I hope the bus journey is not too uncomfortable for you.
> Happy Birthday Daralene, have a wonderful day and enjoy it however you plan to spend it.


Thank you! So far the plans are for dinner at a lovely restaurant but next week we might go to Canada for theater in Niagara on the Lake.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Happy birthday Lynnette hope you have a lovely day
> 
> I remembered Daralenes because of the birthday card she found from her mum . It was a lovely card to find especially so close to her birthday
> A very special gift
> Sonja


Oh yes, that was so special. Missing her. Still think about things I want to tell her.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> Happy Birthday to Daralene and Lynette.
> 
> Betty I do hope you recover quickly- you really do sound like you should have stopped. Hope your back copes with all the driving coming up.


Thanks Darowil. :-D


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

nicho said:


> Happy birthday to our birthday girls, Daralene and Lynette. Hope your special day is wonderful.
> 
> Sam , I hope you are feeling better soon.
> 
> ...


Thank you.

So glad you got good news about your nephew!!!!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Congrats to the happy couple.
> 
> Happy Birthday, Cashmeregma and Kiwifrau. Hope you have a wonderful day.


Thank you so much.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

martina said:


> Happy Birthday Daralene
> Happy Birthday Lynette


Thank you martina. :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I'm almost finished with the Hedgehog mittens. finished the bodies and eyes sewn on one and thumb done. Still need to do a thumb and eyes on the other. Thanksgiving got in the way.

Started another project before I finished gloves and half-way done. Boy is it a quick knit. Using bulky yarn and size 15 needles, which were my mother's. I'm loving it. I could make quite a few if I get more yarn since it would knit up in a few hours. Will finish this morning. Post a photo later.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

DH is home and hard at work for most of the day on the computer so I'm really quite far behind on last week's KTP. I woke up at about 4:30 am so getting some work done and catching up a little.

Bulldog, so good to hear from you. I think you would be cleaning my house even after I had cleaned it. :XD: :XD: :XD: I am doing so much better with energy but can never get the whole house done at once and I only took 2 dishes for Thanksgiving dinner and it looked like a tornado went through the kitchen. Don't know how I do it but I seem to have a gift.:roll: 

Fan, gorgeous roses. It must lift your spirits to go out and see all your flowers. Lifts mine to see the photos.

Julie, love that sunset photo. To be there in person would take one's breath away.

I have to get off here as I'm taking up way too much space with my posts.     I'll go knit for a while.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Happy Birthday Daralene and Kiwifrau. May your special day be filled with many blessings and happiness.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thank you so much. DH will take me out to dinner. I wanted to do the whole family but he wants just the 2 of us, so we will see.


It is so precious that he wants quality time with you to share your special day. Enjoy your time together.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I'm almost finished with the Hedgehog mittens. finished the bodies and eyes sewn on one and thumb done. Still need to do a thumb and eyes on the other. Thanksgiving got in the way.
> 
> Started another project before I finished gloves and half-way done. Boy is it a quick knit. Using bulky yarn and size 15 needles, which were my mother's. I'm loving it. I could make quite a few if I get more yarn since it would knit up in a few hours. Will finish this morning. Post a photo later.


I did the same over our holiday at the lake! It's a mobius cowl!! Great fun once I got it started with DD's help. It's very weird to start.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Good morning Sam et al., Well Thanksgiving was a much cooler day for us here in Southern California. We made it to the low 60's and that was a blessing as we had been in the low 80's for a while. Not much rain, just a sprinkle or two but we loved it. Just 6 of us for dinner but we laughed and joked for many more. Our son drove down from Sacramento, left around 7:00 am and finally got to our house by 6:30 pm...long, long drive but we were all together. Blessings to all of you!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

I need to get caught up on last week's tea party, but wanted to get on this week's as well. 

Betty...It is wonderful to hear from you. I do hope you are feeling better. Have a lovely time on your trip and enjoy your time with Gwen. What a treat for you.

Nicho...Congratulations on the engagement of your nephew. 

Bonnie...What a nice end to the funeral for Shane. I love his attitude that life must go on. Christmas will be a bit of a challenge for the family to get through, but Shane would want the family to celebrate and enjoy their Christmas. I love the idea of donating the money raised to go to the hospital. 

Sam...I do hope you are feeling well soon. Rest and drinking lots of fluids would certainly help. Don't wait to see your doctor.

One of my brothers is a truck driver. His Thanksgiving consisted of being parked on a on ramp to the highway and eating a bowl of cereal. It was good to hear from him this weekend. I also heard from my SIL on Thanksgiving evening. She loved seeing the changes to the house that we have on the market. She says my mother isn't happy where she is at now. She will never be happy. She has spent most of her life complaining about something. I love my mother, but would love to see her have a day of positive thoughts and comments. Thanksgiving evening we received an offer on the house which we accepted. Now we have to wait for their inspection and all of the other things that go on to see if the sale will go through. I will keep you posted when I know more.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

machriste said:


> I did the same over our holiday at the lake! It's a mobius cowl!! Great fun once I got it started with DD's help. It's very weird to start.


What a lovely place to spend Thanksgiving and to have the time to knit as well. How are things going with your job?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Happy birthday Lynnette hope you have a lovely day
> 
> I remembered Daralenes because of the birthday card she found from her mum . It was a lovely card to find especially so close to her birthday
> A very special gift
> Sonja


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

nicho said:


> Happy birthday to our birthday girls, Daralene and Lynette. Hope your special day is wonderful.
> 
> Sam , I hope you are feeling better soon.
> 
> ...


Sounds very romantic, hopefully it is for keeps.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Wow....Kiwifrau and Lynette have the same birthday date as me. Too bad we don't live closer. My yearly lunch is with friends who all have their birthday in November. We buy each other lunch, which is funny because all it means is we essentially buy our own lunch. This time the one's DD was there and she insisted on buying my lunch since I was having a decade birthday. So sweet. I hope you both have wonderful birthdays and celebrate in style.
> 
> Happy Birthday!


Sorry for the misunderstanding, kiwifrau is Lynnette, who lives north of Toronto (I think).


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

pacer said:


> I need to get caught up on last week's tea party, but wanted to get on this week's as well.
> 
> Betty...It is wonderful to hear from you. I do hope you are feeling better. Have a lovely time on your trip and enjoy your time with Gwen. What a treat for you.
> 
> ...


 So glad that you got an offer on the house; great way to have an extra celebration on Thanksgiving.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Oh yes, that was so special. Missing her. Still think about things I want to tell her.


You will have this happen, possibly for ever.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> DH is home and hard at work for most of the day on the computer so I'm really quite far behind on last week's KTP. I woke up at about 4:30 am so getting some work done and catching up a little.
> 
> Bulldog, so good to hear from you. I think you would be cleaning my house even after I had cleaned it. :XD: :XD: :XD: I am doing so much better with energy but can never get the whole house done at once and I only took 2 dishes for Thanksgiving dinner and it looked like a tornado went through the kitchen. Don't know how I do it but I seem to have a gift.:roll:
> 
> ...


It is a very favourite spot going back to when it was only Maori here!


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

This is my favorite holiday, and we have all been cooking and eating nonstop for days it seems! My kids and grandkids are all home, plus my best friend and godchildren. Life is good! Soon we'll be back to our empty nest and I plan to give up all sugar till Christmas!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> You will have this happen, possibly for ever.


Thanks Julie. Sadly, I know you are all too well experienced with this.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Too sweet. While I was in here, DH woke up and came down and lit a fire in the fireplace, which I love, and has my cards, flowers, and hot cup of coffee.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sorry for the misunderstanding, kiwifrau is Lynnette, who lives north of Toronto (I think).


Yes, I got quite a giggle out of this when I realized what I had done. I'm afraid I mostly go by the avatar names. :XD: :XD: :XD: Kiwifrau, hope you get a laugh. Happy birthday dear and you are worth 2 any day.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

pacer said:


> It is so precious that he wants quality time with you to share your special day. Enjoy your time together.


Thanks for the birthday wishes, and he does get rather protective of having time alone with me. Not that he doesn't love time with the family.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Pacer, congratulations on the offer. Hope it gets approved.

Machriste, how did you start it? I know there are 2 ways and one is quite the cast on.

Patocenizo, wonderful that your son came all that difference. Did you do the painting behind you in your avatar? Lovely.

Have to go. DH wants me to open my cards.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thanks Julie. Sadly, I know you are all too well experienced with this.


I know it still happens to me, thirty years down the track.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Too sweet. While I was in here, DH woke up and came down and lit a fire in the fireplace, which I love, and has my cards, flowers, and hot cup of coffee.


That is so sweet!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Daralene & Kiwifrau(Lynette) hope you both have a great day.

Kate, glad to hear your back seems to be improving, hope you are fully recovered soon.

Betty, I think your house must be clean enough to eat off the floors, good thing we don't live too close, I think I would be embarrassed for you to visit. (especially now with the puppy mess in the porch -we've been giving her things to chew-an old pair of shoes, a couple of sticks, & some small boxes- boy can she chew!) **** & Spa, Pinesol & Clorox so self respecting bug could possibly survive that, it will sure smell fresh & clean.
I hope you are all recovered & the bus trip doesn't bother your back too much. Have a great trip.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

nicho said:


> Happy birthday to our birthday girls, Daralene and Lynette. Hope your special day is wonderful.
> 
> Sam , I hope you are feeling better soon.
> 
> ...


Congrats to the happy couple.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Mary, great news that there is a decent offer on the house, one less thing for you to worry about. Sorry your mom isn't happy in her current situation, some people seem to have a hard time enjoying life, sad.

Pat, great that your son could visit for Thanksgiving even if it was a long drive.
Well, must get off my butt I want to get some walls washed while the GKs aren't here so I can begin to put up Christmas decorations this next week.
I have to get DH to help pull out the couch & ok essay before he goes, they are Lazyboy ones & I swear it's like lifting on the side of the barn to try to move them. Talk later, have a great day.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Speaking of older people (parents) who are negative, well, I'm now "really" in the older bracket and a parent. I have noticed with the change of hormones and increased pain in many ways, in fact when one clears up there is another to take its place. Pain & changing hormones may account for negativity if the person wasn't always that way. I know it isn't always the reason, but sometimes people are actually depressed. I don't want to be a curmudgeon (sp)? I do however notice myself being more outspoken or at times really sad with no real reason, but I'll find one if I look long enough. :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: I do know that my mother was depressed for years and years. She had so many children and I took care of them when I lived home, but when I left she had a nervous breakdown and was never the same. After dad died she was depressed but would just get angry and never admit to it. She shut herself off from friends and just wanted to be alone other than her family and then basically just us 3 daughters. I'm sure for her day and age you just supposedly pulled yourself up by the bootstraps. Works for some, but so difficult if it is hormones and nerves and although I like the boot strap theory, if anti-depressants are the only answer, then I would use them. Of course, convincing someone else that they need them just leads to a lot of hostility and in my mother's case they would never take them anyway. Even the doctor told mom she needed them and he was her favorite, almost like a son, till he did that...then....she suddenly didn't like him. Life sure isn't easy to figure it out. So if I get like an old curmudgeon, PM me. :XD: :XD: :XD: Uh oh, probably a bunch of PM's on their way.

Now to change the subject to something happier...Check this out: Oh it's crochet, but then I do know how if I do a review.

http://www.ravelry.com/projects/BrenBoone/puff-stitch-infinity-scarf-2

I went on to look up the Fisherman's Wife Cowl and this was on the opening page, so now back to find the Fisherman's Wife Cowl.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/the-fishermans-wife-knit-version

The lady that did the Fisherman's wife Cowl just PM'd me and said it took all of 2 1/2 hrs. to make. Great for Christmas. Then she mentioned a Challah cowl. Must look that up.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#view=captioned_thumbs&page=1&query=Challah&sort=best

There's a Challah cowl and a Challah infinity scarf. She said it is the Challah infinity scarf that she did and it isn't as difficult as it looks and she gets lots of compliments from complete strangers.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Hi everyone. It is 12:00 noon here and I am downtown at Tim Hortons on the wifi. Apparently my phone and Internet us temporarily suspended. I am hoping to deal with it and hopefully have it on for Monday. Fingers are crossed. 

Just wanted to let you all know that is the reason for not being on ktp. I am okay so no worries. (((Hugs))).

I have done hats 49 and 50 and I also made one of Sonjas braided headband. With cream and purple. Looooooooooove it. Will have to post it once I get a pic.

Love to you all. &#10084;


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thank you! So far the plans are for dinner at a lovely restaurant but next week we might go to Canada for theater in Niagara on the Lake.


Sending birthday wishes from Brighouse.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Hi everyone. It is 12:00 noon here and I am downtown at Tim Hortons on the wifi. Apparently my phone and Internet us temporarily suspended. I am hoping to deal with it and hopefully have it on for Monday. Fingers are crossed.
> 
> Just wanted to let you all know that is the reason for not being on ktp. I am okay so no worries. (((Hugs))).
> 
> ...


Thanks for letting us know, hope you get it sorted soon.


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

Sam
Hope you are 100% soon. Here in Southern California, we are drying up. Still, for years. 
Everyone is complaining of allergies--"never had allergies" they say. Me too. 
So rest and take it easy. I am. ACHOO. 
Karena.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Pacer, congratulations on the offer. Hope it gets approved.
> 
> Machriste, how did you start it? I know there are 2 ways and one is quite the cast on.
> 
> ...


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

I''m sure "quite the cast on" was the one.

I've had the same experience after Jack's death; I hear something or read something and catch myself thinking that I should remember to tell Jack about it. I miss him every day. I don't think it goes away, but I think it will lessen with time


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Oops, Patocenizo, that should be distance.  

Here is my WIP and is it fast. Just worked on it a very short time last night and couldn't believe it. Size 15 needles and chunky yarn to the rescue. :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Sending birthday wishes from Brighouse.


Thank you. Sure do appreciate all the Birthday wishes. Makes the day so special. :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

This is my outdoor plant, but don't think it will survive outside with the winter. Brought it inside and it is flourishing. Used to know the name but have forgotten it. Has already lost this many flowers and still blooming. You can see my little orchids peaking out at the bottom. I think they've been in bloom for 6 months or thereabouts. They are fading. Love flowers.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

machriste said:


> I''m sure "quite the cast on" was the one.
> 
> I've had the same experience after Jack's death; I hear something or read something and catch myself thinking that I should remember to tell Jack about it. I miss him every day. I don't think it goes away, but I think it will lessen with time


Right after mom died, when all the family came over to the house and before the funeral home came, I had a full-blown panic that we hadn't given mom her morphine. Adrenaline rushing through my body at our horrid mistake, only to remember she was gone.

My mom, in her late 80's, told me she still wanted to call her mother. Thank you for your loving words.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Hi everyone. It is 12:00 noon here and I am downtown at Tim Hortons on the wifi. Apparently my phone and Internet us temporarily suspended. I am hoping to deal with it and hopefully have it on for Monday. Fingers are crossed.
> 
> Just wanted to let you all know that is the reason for not being on ktp. I am okay so no worries. (((Hugs))).
> 
> ...


Sorry that happened. Hope it gets settled. Can't wait to see the headband.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

joycevv said:


> This is my favorite holiday, and we have all been cooking and eating nonstop for days it seems! My kids and grandkids are all home, plus my best friend and godchildren. Life is good! Soon we'll be back to our empty nest and I plan to give up all sugar till Christmas!


I have given up on sugar except for occasional things, such as a birthday cupcake they made for me. I only had a taste to be polite, but it does set me off just having a taste. I love Thanksgiving too. Just wish it was earlier like the Canadians so it wasn't so close to Christmas. Oh my, see, I'm 70 now and getting negative. :XD: :XD: :XD: I really do love Thanksgiving!!!!!


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks Sam for the yummy bread recipes! Take care of yourself chest colds are miserable I'm sure especially so for you. Hope you are well soon.
I'm sorry to read of the loss of loved ones. Grandma Paula I hope your recover goes smoothly and you can find quiet things to do while your are.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Thanks for letting us know, hope you get it sorted soon.


Me, too Melody


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

That's a beautiful pant! I had one similar to it and it wound all up on my porch. I can't remember the name either (some kind of sunflower?) Hope it flowers all Winter for you!


Cashmeregma said:


> This is my outdoor plant, but don't think it will survive outside with the winter. Brought it inside and it is flourishing. Used to know the name but have forgotten it. Has already lost this many flowers and still blooming. You can see my little orchids peaking out at the bottom. I think they've been in bloom for 6 months or thereabouts. They are fading. Love flowers.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

That's a beautiful pant! I had one similar to it and it wound all up on my porch. I can't remember the name either (some kind of sunflower?) Hope it flowers all Winter for you!


Cashmeregma said:


> This is my outdoor plant, but don't think it will survive outside with the winter. Brought it inside and it is flourishing. Used to know the name but have forgotten it. Has already lost this many flowers and still blooming. You can see my little orchids peaking out at the bottom. I think they've been in bloom for 6 months or thereabouts. They are fading. Love flowers.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Me, too Melody


Me, too.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Oops, Patocenizo, that should be distance.
> 
> Here is my WIP and is it fast. Just worked on it a very short time last night and couldn't believe it. Size 15 needles and chunky yarn to the rescue. :thumbup:


Nice!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Many Happy Returns *Lynette*! (Kiwifrau)


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> Oh yes, that was so special. Missing her. Still think about things I want to tell her.


You will miss your mom for the rest of your life Daralene . But it will get easier 
My dad died when I was 13 and I still miss him and think about him 
Sonja


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Happy Birthday from me too and to Kiwifrau! (having trouble keeping up with Birthdays lately Sorry for the ones I've missed!)


RookieRetiree said:


> Congrats to the happy couple.
> 
> Happy Birthday, Cashmeregma and Kiwifrau. Hope you have a wonderful day.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> So glad that you got an offer on the house; great way to have an extra celebration on Thanksgiving.


So glad you got an offer on the house Mary . I hope it all goes through smoothly


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Pacer - Delighted to hear that you have had an offer on the house, Mary. Fingers crossed that everything goes through smoothly.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

joycevv said:


> This is my favorite holiday, and we have all been cooking and eating nonstop for days it seems! My kids and grandkids are all home, plus my best friend and godchildren. Life is good! Soon we'll be back to our empty nest and I plan to give up all sugar till Christmas!


I've given up chocolate and cake ( wonder if that's why I'm a bit fidgety 😄) 
Will have a little on Dec 13 then Christmas and then no more till I lose some pounds from around my waist . It's so hard not to walk down the chocolate isle at the supermarket


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> Speaking of older people (parents) who are negative, well, I'm now "really" in the older bracket and a parent. I have noticed with the change of hormones and increased pain in many ways, in fact when one clears up there is another to take its place. Pain & changing hormones may account for negativity if the person wasn't always that way. I know it isn't always the reason, but sometimes people are actually depressed. I don't want to be a curmudgeon (sp)? I do however notice myself being more outspoken or at times really sad with no real reason, but I'll find one if I look long enough. :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: I do know that my mother was depressed for years and years. She had so many children and I took care of them when I lived home, but when I left she had a nervous breakdown and was never the same. After dad died she was depressed but would just get angry and never admit to it. She shut herself off from friends and just wanted to be alone other than her family and then basically just us 3 daughters. I'm sure for her day and age you just supposedly pulled yourself up by the bootstraps. Works for some, but so difficult if it is hormones and nerves and although I like the boot strap theory, if anti-depressants are the only answer, then I would use them. Of course, convincing someone else that they need them just leads to a lot of hostility and in my mother's case they would never take them anyway. Even the doctor told mom she needed them and he was her favorite, almost like a son, till he did that...then....she suddenly didn't like him. Life sure isn't easy to figure it out. So if I get like an old curmudgeon, PM me. :XD: :XD: :XD: Uh oh, probably a bunch of PM's on their way.
> 
> I have sent you a PM Daralene
> 
> :XD:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> Hi everyone. It is 12:00 noon here and I am downtown at Tim Hortons on the wifi. Apparently my phone and Internet us temporarily suspended. I am hoping to deal with it and hopefully have it on for Monday. Fingers are crossed.
> 
> Just wanted to let you all know that is the reason for not being on ktp. I am okay so no worries. (((Hugs))).
> 
> ...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> This is my outdoor plant, but don't think it will survive outside with the winter. Brought it inside and it is flourishing. Used to know the name but have forgotten it. Has already lost this many flowers and still blooming. You can see my little orchids peaking out at the bottom. I think they've been in bloom for 6 months or thereabouts. They are fading. Love flowers.


What a beautiful plant & that cowl is going to be beautiful, love the yarn


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Getting ready to go to the movies tonight as long as the wind doesn't blow us off the road. &#9748;&#65039;&#9748;&#65039;&#9748;&#65039;&#127744;&#127744;&#127744;&#127744;&#127744;


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Melody, hope you get the Internet/phone issues sorted out.

Sounds like several of you have much more willpower than me to give up sweets & chocolate.

I've been scrubbing & cleaning all morning, I've got the dining room done & most of the livingroom.. Just one more wall. I've disturbed lots of dust monsters, never mind bunnies, lol.

DH told me the fellow who rents our land is taking us out for supper tonight so when I get my scrubbing done I won't have to worry about cooking, bonus.
It's beautiful & sunny here today, this weather is incredible, sure making the winter shorter.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Good morning everyone, I do hope you're feeling better Sam.
Bulldog thank you for your kind wishes.
Cashmeregma I know only too well what changing hormones does to a person. My remedy is my garden and this year has been so turbulent I am blessed that nature has responded by putting on a wonderful flower show to enjoy, and take in the heavenly scents outside. Another way I cope with what life throws out, is to write poetry about the events. Here is my poem about the dreaded hormonal change.

The Change In Me
A headaches raging through my brain
And that foggy feelings here again
Last month was early this ones late
Or did I just forget the date?
Tears threaten to cloud my view
My outlooks rather bleak and blue
Why so sad what can it be
That's brought about this change in me?
A couple of friends feel just the same
They say it's our age that's all to blame
That certain time in a woman's life
When hormones cause all sorts of strife
Ups and downs highs and lows
Grumpy moods come and go
Warm and clammy then icy cold
It's the dreaded flushes so I'm told
A doctors visit has found the cause
I'm not going nuts it's the menopause

There you have it that's how it was for me, but we do get through it and keeping busy helps a whole lot too.
This month of November has been turbulent to say the least, and at times I just want to hide from the world. Will be glad to see the back of this very eventful year, both personally and for our crazy world right now.
Blessings to you all, you help keep us sane.
Stu and I are having a busy morning in the garden so will sign out for time being. Fan


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> Getting ready to go to the movies tonight as long as the wind doesn't blow us off the road. ☔☔☔🌀🌀🌀🌀🌀


Great picture and I think you both better put weights in your boots before you go out the door as there is a weather warning again as we are going to get flattened again by strong gale force winds and rains . Think your side is going to get the worst of it . Hope you enjoy the movie 💨
Sonja


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sam, I hope that you and Bentley are both feeling much better soon and hope that the family get together was very enjoyable. 
We had a nice uneventful Thanksgiving, good food and good company, what more could one ask for? 
We did the grocery shopping yesterday that we needed to do, and got a little Christmas shopping in, today was the Lions Club Bazaar which happens every year, always so much fun to go through and see everything, and want to buy everything. lol Next year I hope to have a table, but I say that every year, we'll see how it goes. 
Hope that everyone is having a great weekend, David went fishing for a bit, yes it's cold outside, try 24f/-4.4c. The man is crazy, he didn't get nary a nibble, I can't blame the fish, I'd be in hiding too. :roll: 
Well, now to get caught up.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam, another great start. I have to try the meat buns I've made something similar before & the family really liked them for lunches. They would be great in the freezer for a quick snack. Some of the muffins sound pretty tempting too.
> Hope your cold is better soon
> 
> Kate & Margaret, thanks for the summaries.
> ...


Indeed, a remarkable young man, I'm glad it was a wonderful tribute to him.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Thank you Sam, Kate, and Margaret for getting us started this week. I hope all in the USA had a great Thanksgiving. Ours was a little unusual and last minute, but still nice. DH is working all weekend, including the holiday itself. I was supposed to go to DD's, but her FIL is sick, and niece is sick, so they have put it off until Sunday, to give them both time to get better. So, since I had to cook for DH anyway, I improvised. We had fresh no garlic Polish kielbasa (sausage), so I cooked some of that, made stuffing, and cheesy potatoes. I also made a pumpkin and a chocolate pie. We were all going to have dessert here anyway. The kids and grands came about 6, as requested, and DH got home shortly after, got a shower (he had a really dirty job all day! And boy do I have the dirty clothes to wash to prove it), and anyone who wanted to eat could, followed by dessert. DD made a pumpkin roll, but had no cream cheese, so I softened a package for her, and she made the filling when she got here and finished it. I will probably be going to her house on Sunday for dinner. DH is working afternoon shift today thru Sunday.

Sam, I hope you and Bentley are now feeling much better. I am way behind on last week, so the summary has come in very handy. 

Bonnie, my sympathy and prayers for your family. I am unable to read your whole post due to an ad that I can't get rid of covering most of the post. I was able to read the paragraph about Shane. Shane must have been a wonderful, thoughtful young man. The words of comfort from him to his family, and the donation to see to the needs of the children is amazing. I see from Julie's comment on your post that I didn't miss anything important due to that darned ad. Thanks for the quote reply, Julie!

I will be back later to try to catch up. I think I am only on about page 33 from last week!

Kate, I hope your back is feeling a bit better. I am sorry to hear that it is a slipped disc.

Dawn, your mom is in my prayers.

Fan, prayers for your SIL.

Paula, glad to see you are slowly feeling better.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY DARALENE!!!

HAPPY BIRTHDAY KIWIFRAU!!!

Hope you both had wonderful days and a wonderful year coming up!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

nicho said:


> Happy birthday to our birthday girls, Daralene and Lynette. Hope your special day is wonderful.
> 
> Sam , I hope you are feeling better soon.
> 
> ...


Congratulations to them, and I agree, hopefully it last many many years.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

happy birthday wishes kiwifrau - hope you had a special day. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Sonja missed kiwifrau it is her birthday too
> 
> Happy Birthday Lynnette!
> 
> Happy Birthday to Daralene.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Kate, hope that your back it much better soon.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

congrats to the nephew - may they have a long and happy life. --- sam



nicho said:


> Happy birthday to our birthday girls, Daralene and Lynette. Hope your special day is wonderful.
> 
> Sam , I hope you are feeling better soon.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

where did you find the pattern? --- sam



machriste said:


> I did the same over our holiday at the lake! It's a mobius cowl!! Great fun once I got it started with DD's help. It's very weird to start.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> Thanksgiving evening we received an offer on the house which we accepted. Now we have to wait for their inspection and all of the other things that go on to see if the sale will go through. I will keep you posted when I know more.


Do hope that this sale goes ahead- it will be so good to not have it hanging over your head anymore.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm up which isn't saying much - feel like someone you has been dragged through a knothole backward. chest is tight. phlemy cough - no energy. i wonder if i could complain any more. not sure how long i will be up. i will be fine eventually. heidi was just over - she said "dad, are you going to end up in the hopital?" she knows how this uaually ends. i certainly hope not.

just cool and damp out - i'm glad i don't need to be out in it.

tinora plays in the semifinal football game tonight - gary is going with his brother fred. if they win tonight they would play the state champion in the horseshoe at ohio state university - the horseshoe being their stadium - quite exciting. they made it this far last year and lost - tonight i hope will be different. it would be fun if they could be state champs in their division.

ohio state walked all over michigan today which made gary happy - had his ohio state banner outside. this is quite a rivalry between these two colleges - i think ohio state wins the majority of the games between them.

avery is feeling some better - runny runny nose - starting on his second box of kleenex - lol. my sinuses are too packed to run but when they do i will probably go through a box too. lol

hope everyone had a marvelous holiday and ate lots and lots. phyllis will have ham for christmas - i would rather have turkey but one can not dictate when it is free food. lol --- sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

DO I BELIEVE THIS!!! i'm up which isn't saying much - feel like someone you has been dragged through a knothole backward. chest is tight. phlemy cough - no energy. i wonder if i could complain any more. not sure how long i will be up. i will be fine eventually. heidi was just over - she said "dad, are you going to end up in the hopital?" she knows how this uaually ends. i certainly hope not.

just cool and damp out - i'm glad i don't need to be out in it.

tinora plays in the semifinal football game tonight - gary is going with his brother fred. if they win tonight they would play the state champion in the horseshoe at ohio state university - the horseshoe being their stadium - quite exciting. they made it this far last year and lost - tonight i hope will be different. it would be fun if they could be state champs in their division.

ohio state walked all over michigan today which made gary happy - had his ohio state banner outside. this is quite a rivalry between these two colleges - i think ohio state wins the majority of the games between them.

avery is feeling some better - runny runny nose - starting on his second box of kleenex - lol. my sinuses are too packed to run but when they do i will probably go through a box too. lol

hope everyone had a marvelous holiday and ate lots and lots. phyllis will have ham for christmas - i would rather have turkey but one can not dictate when it is free food. lol --- sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i don't believe i have seen you at our tea table before so i want to let you know how excited we are that you joined us - we love having new poeple join in our conversations - we hope you see you as often as you have time - there is always fresh hot tea and an empty chair with your name on it - we'll be looking for you very soon. -- sam



joycevv said:


> This is my favorite holiday, and we have all been cooking and eating nonstop for days it seems! My kids and grandkids are all home, plus my best friend and godchildren. Life is good! Soon we'll be back to our empty nest and I plan to give up all sugar till Christmas!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> DH is home and hard at work for most of the day on the computer so I'm really quite far behind on last week's KTP. I woke up at about 4:30 am so getting some work done and catching up a little.
> 
> Bulldog, so good to hear from you. I think you would be cleaning my house even after I had cleaned it. :XD: :XD: :XD: I am doing so much better with energy but can never get the whole house done at once and I only took 2 dishes for Thanksgiving dinner and it looked like a tornado went through the kitchen. Don't know how I do it but I seem to have a gift.:roll:
> 
> ...


You could never take up too much room, I love reading your posts.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great selfie caren. --- sam



NanaCaren said:


> Getting ready to go to the movies tonight as long as the wind doesn't blow us off the road. ☔☔☔🌀🌀🌀🌀🌀


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great poem fan. so glad we men don't ever get grumpy and out of sorts. --- sam



Fan said:


> Good morning everyone, I do hope you're feeling better Sam.
> Bulldog thank you for your kind wishes.
> Cashmeregma I know only too well what changing hormones does to a person. My remedy is my garden and this year has been so turbulent I am blessed that nature has responded by putting on a wonderful flower show to enjoy, and take in the heavenly scents outside. Another way I cope with what life throws out, is to write poetry about the events. Here is my poem about the dreaded hormonal change.
> 
> ...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> I need to get caught up on last week's tea party, but wanted to get on this week's as well.
> 
> Betty...It is wonderful to hear from you. I do hope you are feeling better. Have a lovely time on your trip and enjoy your time with Gwen. What a treat for you.
> 
> ...


Wonderful that you have received and accepted an offer, prayers that all goes to plan and everything goes through without a hitch. :thumbup: 
So sorry that your mom isn't happy though. 
We are so glad that David's boss tries to have them home for Thanksgiving and Christmas and July 4th, or he'd likely be having a very similar meal in a very similar location.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I know it still happens to me, thirty years down the track.


Me too.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Hi everyone. It is 12:00 noon here and I am downtown at Tim Hortons on the wifi. Apparently my phone and Internet us temporarily suspended. I am hoping to deal with it and hopefully have it on for Monday. Fingers are crossed.
> 
> Just wanted to let you all know that is the reason for not being on ktp. I am okay so no worries. (((Hugs))).
> 
> ...


Hope you have it sorted soon, have a great weekend.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Oops, Patocenizo, that should be distance.
> 
> Here is my WIP and is it fast. Just worked on it a very short time last night and couldn't believe it. Size 15 needles and chunky yarn to the rescue. :thumbup:


Pretty!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Getting ready to go to the movies tonight as long as the wind doesn't blow us off the road. ☔☔☔🌀🌀🌀🌀🌀


 :XD: kooks! Hope you had a great time!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Good morning everyone, I do hope you're feeling better Sam.
> Bulldog thank you for your kind wishes.
> Cashmeregma I know only too well what changing hormones does to a person. My remedy is my garden and this year has been so turbulent I am blessed that nature has responded by putting on a wonderful flower show to enjoy, and take in the heavenly scents outside. Another way I cope with what life throws out, is to write poetry about the events. Here is my poem about the dreaded hormonal change.
> 
> ...


That is a fantastic poem! :thumbup:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam, another great start. I have to try the meat buns I've made something similar before & the family really liked them for lunches. They would be great in the freezer for a quick snack. Some of the muffins sound pretty tempting too.
> Hope your cold is better soon
> 
> Kate & Margaret, thanks for the summaries.
> ...


He was a indeed a wonderful man. How sad that his life ended so soon.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Great picture and I think you both better put weights in your boots before you go out the door as there is a weather warning again as we are going to get flattened again by strong gale force winds and rains . Think your side is going to get the worst of it . Hope you enjoy the movie 💨
> Sonja


The wind wasnt as bad as it was before we left, the rain stopped while we were watching the film. I highly recomend Lady in the Van.

https://www.google.co.uk/search?client=ms-android-h3g-gb&source=android-home&site=webhp&oq=the+lady+in+the+&aqs=mobile-gws-lite.0.0l5&q=the+lady+in+the+van&gws_rd=cr&ei=0DdaVuvYJ4KBarvqngg#gws_rd=cr&imgrc=S4DA0cCeAGpKpM%3A


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> and i will join in on the chorus - happy birthday daralene - hope your day is made special by those who love you --- sam


I'd like to add my voice to the chorus.....Happy Birthday to you, happy birthday to you. Have lots of cake and ice cream.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lynnette, best wishes on your birthday, May you have many more. Hope you're celebrating big time.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> great selfie caren. --- sam


Thank you Sam!! You take care of yourself we don' t want you ending up in the health spa again.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :XD: kooks! Hope you had a great time!!


Had a good time enjoyed the film, was good to.get out for a bit.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Betty, sorry to read that you're under the weather. Sure hope you feel better before you meet up with Gwen. Enjoy your trip.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sorry for the misunderstanding, kiwifrau is Lynnette, who lives north of Toronto (I think).


You're right.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Too sweet. While I was in here, DH woke up and came down and lit a fire in the fireplace, which I love, and has my cards, flowers, and hot cup of coffee.


Could you ask for anything more!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

NanaCaren said:


> Had a good time enjoyed the film, was good to.get out for a bit.


So glad you could get out for a bit. I love your stockings that you are making. I have done that pattern and charted out other designs that I have knitted on them. I don't have pictures of finished pieces, but I have done trains, wreaths, penguins, trees and other designs. I added a couple more rows to the top to accommodate for the designs.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

No, I did not do the painting.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

I figured that's what you meant.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Hi everyone. It is 12:00 noon here and I am downtown at Tim Hortons on the wifi. Apparently my phone and Internet us temporarily suspended. I am hoping to deal with it and hopefully have it on for Monday. Fingers are crossed.
> 
> Just wanted to let you all know that is the reason for not being on ktp. I am okay so no worries. (((Hugs))).
> 
> ...


Good for you. Glad that it's only your internet down temporarily.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

machriste said:


> I''m sure "quite the cast on" was the one.
> 
> I've had the same experience after Jack's death; I hear something or read something and catch myself thinking that I should remember to tell Jack about it. I miss him every day. I don't think it goes away, but I think it will lessen with time


I know just how you feel. I was listening to Andy Williams last night singing Moon River and had tears running. I seem to cry at the drop of a hat these days.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Oops, Patocenizo, that should be distance.
> 
> Here is my WIP and is it fast. Just worked on it a very short time last night and couldn't believe it. Size 15 needles and chunky yarn to the rescue. :thumbup:


Very nice. I want to make a cowl for my nephew's girlfriend. I don't have any chunky yarn though.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> This is my outdoor plant, but don't think it will survive outside with the winter. Brought it inside and it is flourishing. Used to know the name but have forgotten it. Has already lost this many flowers and still blooming. You can see my little orchids peaking out at the bottom. I think they've been in bloom for 6 months or thereabouts. They are fading. Love flowers.


Looks like a mandevilla. It won't survive outside. Good that you brought it in.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I've given up chocolate and cake ( wonder if that's why I'm a bit fidgety 😄)
> Will have a little on Dec 13 then Christmas and then no more till I lose some pounds from around my waist . It's so hard not to walk down the chocolate isle at the supermarket


I think you're having sugar withdrawal :lol: Talked to my brother today and he stopped at the chocolate shop. Came home with 2 bags of chocolates. My SIL says it's no wonder she can't lose any weight.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

I am stumped on a snowflake pattern that I am making for Matthew. I did the math and tore it out. I will start again when I am not so tired. Instead, I am going to try the fingerless mitts that DS#1 is waiting patiently for.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

A very HAPPY BIRTHDAY to LYNETTE and DARALENE.
DARALENE, It seems depression raises its ugly head this time of year and for some it is a daily battle. Staying busy, being with positive people, doing for others, drawing strength from ones faith all are great ways to combat it. My Mom was depressed all of her life and she was always negative, though she could be fun at times. Love her I did but have tried all my life to not be like her. Sad I know. Absolutely love the color of your cowl. Do the large needles hurt your hands?
SAM, I am so sorry you and Bentley have been so sick. I was in bed with fever and chills for two days and mine was a Sinus infection. Much better but still hacking up the yucky phlegm. Pushing myself to make this trip. I am so excited to get to meet Gwen.
FAN, Prayers continue for you.
MARY, Really praying the house sells. I think it was your mother who was negative. Sorry I got that screwed up. Mom would give away gifts we gave her or put them away never to be used. She pointed out any errors we had in our handwork. It always hurt but the Good Lord was always with me.
SONJA, Continued prayers for your family.
CAREN, Absolutely loved the little Santa Clothes you were making. I am so glad you are settled in and are happy. Loved the selfie!
My goal this year is to get my big self on the treadmill and get in some form of better health. Just want to feel good again.
Allyson sent me a picture of the Armstrong name I crocheted. She loves it. She had it framed in red as that is her friends colors. Now I have eight to get done..all for family. I am afraid if I dont do them now, they will never get done as it is getting hard for me to work with such a tiny hook and thread. Then I hope to get back to my Afghan, socks, and sweater that need finishing. Have stocked up on some pretty LYS yarns that are calling my name. HA HA.
I am taking a name doily and a panel of my afghan to work on on the bus or in our room at night. There will be a lot of cutting up going on on the bus for sure.
Off to get packed.
I LOVE YOU TO THE MOON AND BACK, BETTY
Oh, DENISE, Congratulations to your nephew on upcoming marriage! I sure did enjoy all of your travels through your wonderful pics.
And JULIE, I looked at your beautiful work in progress on the last KTP.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> A very HAPPY BIRTHDAY to LYNETTE and DARALENE.
> DARALENE, It seems depression raises its ugly head this time of year and for some it is a daily battle. Staying busy, being with positive people, doing for others, drawing strength from ones faith all are great ways to combat it. My Mom was depressed all of her life and she was always negative, though she could be fun at times. Love her I did but have tried all my life to not be like her. Sad I know. Absolutely love the color of your cowl. Do the large needles hurt your hands?
> SAM, I am so sorry you and Bentley have been so sick. I was in bed with fever and chills for two days and mine was a Sinus infection. Much better but still hacking up the yucky phlegm. Pushing myself to make this trip. I am so excited to get to meet Gwen.
> FAN, Prayers continue for you.
> ...


Thanks Betty! I am getting to the time of year that it will go to one side, and I will just work on small WIP's, as my hands get sweaty, and the Gansey is just too big and heavy now to have on my lap.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Betty...When do you leave for Georgia? I know you will have a good time, but I do hope you won't be in much pain. 

I am making the Calypso Knits easy fingerless mitts for my son. It is a nice knit as it is simple and I don't have to focus so much on each round. I bought some wool from Michigan to do this project. It is a dark grey and I am using dark brown wooden needles. It is a bit challenging to see the stitches on these needles.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

here is a recipe that would look good on the christmas table to eat on those warm homemade cloverleaf rolls or even christmas morning breakfast on toast or scones. --- sam

Cranberry Quince Conserve with Goji Berries Author: Aimee

Conserves are different than jams in that they contain both fresh and dried fruit, and are often finished with a splash of alcohol. They are versatile, too. In addition to pairing fruits conserves with toast or scones, I also serve them alongside a roast pork or a firm cheese such as Manchego.

Serves/Yield: 4 cups

Ingredients

3 cups whole cranberries, fresh or frozen
1 large quince, cored and chopped
1 cup apple juice
1 cup liquid honey
½ cup dried goji berries
2 Tablespoons bourbon
¼ teaspoon fresh ground nutmeg (optional)

Instructions

1. Combine cranberries, quince and apple juice in a heavy bottomed medium pot and bring to a boil. Over medium-low heat, cook conserve for ten minutes, stirring occasionally.

2. Stir in the honey and continue to cook for 15 more minutes, stirring frequently. The quince will soften yet keep their shape.

3. Add the goji berries, bourbon and nutmeg. Cook for 2 additional minutes. Turn off heat. Spoon into clean jars and cool completely.

4. Cover with lids and store in the refrigerator for up to two weeks. Alternatively, label and freeze for up to 6 months.

5. Variations: If quince cannot be found, use a tart apple such as Granny Smith. Walnuts also make a lovely addition, a half of a cup added in with the goji berries.

http://www.simplebites.net/cranberry-quince-conserve-with-goji-berries-recipe/


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Yum Sam that sounds super. Back again after a busy day in the garden, transplanting rhubarb to a different place, and of course what's dessert tonight? Rhubarb and apple crumble and it's gone down a treat. I add a slosh of port to the fruit and it gives an extra oomph to flavour. We don't drink booze as a rule but do find it handy in some recipes. I'm all set for Christmas now Angel dolls on dresser, , presents bought and wrapped, cards written and ready to post. I like to be organised well ahead. Next job is to get the rest of spring cleaning done, but am having a timeout from it, and hey there's always next year lol!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

thewren said:


> great poem fan. so glad we men don't ever get grumpy and out of sorts. --- sam


Sam! Really, you do push your luck sometimes !


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> Looks like a mandevilla. It won't survive outside. Good that you brought it in.


I knew I Should be able to put a name on it but couldn't think of it. I had a red one last year. Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> Yum Sam that sounds super. Back again after a busy day in the garden, transplanting rhubarb to a different place, and of course what's dessert tonight? Rhubarb and apple crumble and it's gone down a treat. I add a slosh of port to the fruit and it gives an extra oomph to flavour. We don't drink booze as a rule but do find it handy in some recipes. I'm all set for Christmas now Angel dolls on dresser, , presents bought and wrapped, cards written and ready to post. I like to be organised well ahead. Next job is to get the rest of spring cleaning done, but am having a timeout from it, and hey there's always next year lol!


Wow! You really are organized to be all done already, I've got my cards written & addressed but still need to do a letter & photos to go with. 
I got lots of house cleaning done today, still need to do the porch but will wait til DS takes puppy home. I must say she is getting better trained, no accidents last night & this evening we were out for 4 hrs with no messes. I read that puppies have no contol until 3 months & she's only 9.5 weeks so I think we are doing OK.
I'm hoping this week to get the PJs sewn or the GKs & the hoodie finished for GD, those won't take long, just have to get to it.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

thewren said:


> where did you find the pattern? --- sam


my daughter has made so many of them, she just knows it. The original was supposedly done by a mathematician. I think DD got it off YouTube. I'll try to get the url. The trick is the cast-on and putting in one twist. After that it's basically alternating 3 rows of knit and 3 of purl for 15 rows. It uses size 15 needles and extra bulky yarn.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Oops, Patocenizo, that should be distance.
> 
> Here is my WIP and is it fast. Just worked on it a very short time last night and couldn't believe it. Size 15 needles and chunky yarn to the rescue. :thumbup:


That will look lovely. :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> This is my outdoor plant, but don't think it will survive outside with the winter. Brought it inside and it is flourishing. Used to know the name but have forgotten it. Has already lost this many flowers and still blooming. You can see my little orchids peaking out at the bottom. I think they've been in bloom for 6 months or thereabouts. They are fading. Love flowers.


I love yellow flowers. It is gorgeous. I wonder what it is called? I guess someone on here will know.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

For help with the Moebius (I've been misspelling it,) scarf, go to YouTube and search for "Cat Bordhi and Moebius scarf cast on"


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

nittergma said:


> That's a beautiful pant! I had one similar to it and it wound all up on my porch. I can't remember the name either (some kind of sunflower?) Hope it flowers all Winter for you!


Is it a Hoya?

Edit... I see that it isnt.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Had a good time enjoyed the film, was good to.get out for a bit.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> So glad you could get out for a bit. I love your stockings that you are making. I have done that pattern and charted out other designs that I have knitted on them. I don't have pictures of finished pieces, but I have done trains, wreaths, penguins, trees and other designs. I added a couple more rows to the top to accommodate for the designs.


I have a few designs that I am thinking of making into coasters. We bad llanned on going to the Victorian Market today but it has been cancelled do to high wind warnings again today.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

budasha said:


> Looks like a mandevilla. It won't survive outside. Good that you brought it in.


I knew someone would know. :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Wow! You really are organized to be all done already, I've got my cards written & addressed but still need to do a letter & photos to go with.
> I got lots of house cleaning done today, still need to do the porch but will wait til DS takes puppy home. I must say she is getting better trained, no accidents last night & this evening we were out for 4 hrs with no messes. I read that puppies have no contol until 3 months & she's only 9.5 weeks so I think we are doing OK.
> I'm hoping this week to get the PJs sewn or the GKs & the hoodie finished for GD, those won't take long, just have to get to it.


Well I have my cards out ready to do... does that count! I really better get organised this week I reckon. LOL

It sounds like you have the puppy toilet training under control now. They are so cute, but it takes a lot of work doesnt it?


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Thanks for letting us know, hope you get it sorted soon.


I hope so too Melody


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> This is my outdoor plant, but don't think it will survive outside with the winter. Brought it inside and it is flourishing. Used to know the name but have forgotten it. Has already lost this many flowers and still blooming. You can see my little orchids peaking out at the bottom. I think they've been in bloom for 6 months or thereabouts. They are fading. Love flowers.


Love that.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

KateB said:


> Many Happy Returns *Lynette*! (Kiwifrau)


From me too💐


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> So glad you got an offer on the house Mary . I hope it all goes through smoothly


Yes that would be great for you.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> great poem fan. so glad we men don't ever get grumpy and out of sorts. --- sam


I see you still have your sense of humour Sam, albeit nonsense😋


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> The wind wasnt as bad as it was before we left, the rain stopped while we were watching the film. I highly recomend Lady in the Van.
> 
> https://www.google.co.uk/search?client=ms-android-h3g-gb&source=android-home&site=webhp&oq=the+lady+in+the+&aqs=mobile-gws-lite.0.0l5&q=the+lady+in+the+van&gws_rd=cr&ei=0DdaVuvYJ4KBarvqngg#gws_rd=cr&imgrc=S4DA0cCeAGpKpM%3A


Oh I saw an ad for that movie and so want to see it.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Allergies have really kicked in this morning . If I had £1 for every time I have sneezed in the last 4 hours , I would have quite a few hundred by now . Everything is itching even my neck which is different . Got my glasses on because eyes are sore and I think I could win Rudolph in a red nose competition. Oh well at least there is one good thing my allergies won't kick in when I go in the loft


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Allergies have really kicked in this morning . If I had £1 for every time I have sneezed in the last 4 hours , I would have quite a few hundred by now . Everything is itching even my neck which is different . Got my glasses on because eyes are sore and I think I could win Rudolph in a red nose competition. Oh well at least there is one good thing my allergies won't kick in when I go in the loft


That's too bad, Sonja. Any idea what has caused it?


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

mags7 said:


> I see you still have your sense of humour Sam, albeit nonsense😋


He had the cheek to not even put a LOL! :lol:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> That's too bad, Sonja. Any idea what has caused it?


Took the dog out this morning and came back sneezing and itching . Thinking some kind of pollen as its very windy here today . Still a lot of ragweed and nettles round here that have still got seeds on them . 
What is it like near you . Weather says the whole of the U.K. is in for stormy weather


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

NanaCaren said:


> I have a few designs that I am thinking of making into coasters. We bad llanned on going to the Victorian Market today but it has been cancelled do to high wind warnings again today.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Great picture and I think you both better put weights in your boots before you go out the door as there is a weather warning again as we are going to get flattened again by strong gale force winds and rains . Think your side is going to get the worst of it . Hope you enjoy the movie 💨
> Sonja


You're right about putting weights in your boots. I went out for my usual Sunday morning walk and nearly got blown away, but I've come home feeling very refreshed! The wind is getting even fiercer now. Wouldn't like to be down on the coast.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Getting ready to go to the movies tonight as long as the wind doesn't blow us off the road. ☔☔☔🌀🌀🌀🌀🌀


Hope you made it to the movies OK and enjoyed it. What did you see? It's nice to see a picture of James.

Edit. Just caught up. See it was Lady in the Van. that's definitely on my list, if only to see Maggie Smith. Glad you enjoyed it.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

martina said:


> Sam! Really, you do push your luck sometimes !


The same thought crossed my mind!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Took the dog out this morning and came back sneezing and itching . Thinking some kind of pollen as its very windy here today . Still a lot of ragweed and nettles round here that have still got seeds on them .
> What is it like near you . Weather says the whole of the U.K. is in for stormy weather


We've had all 4 seasons in the one day! So far we've had torrential rain, hail, blowing a gale and right now the sun is out! It was wild yesterday too and the waves were breaking over the prom - I was glad I was inside the car!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I forgot the tea party changed and I've been over at the old party posting away. :XD: :XD: :XD:


Me too Daralene!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I knew I Should be able to put a name on it but couldn't think of it. I had a red one last year. Thanks for the reminder.


Yes, that's it!!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Me too Daralene!


Oh no!! At least I wasn't alone. I'll never get caught up. So much there to comment on but now we are here. :XD: :XD: I must get busy too, so time limited today. Going over to son's house.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Patocenizo, glad your son was able to join you for Thanksgiving. We had blustery winds Mon and Tues. but lovely weather while my family were here. Able to show them where I walk Maya and feed the horses and cow.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme, that is awful to be so itchy and sneezy. Allergies can make one feel sick and just so miserable. Hope you can find the source or find a way to feel better.

NanaCaren, thanks for the movie tip. Hope those winds die down soon. Sad the Victorian Market had to be cancelled. How wonderful it will be to go to that.

Angelam, what a time that walk must have been. Sounds like it made you feel truly alive and energized. Glad you weren't blown away.

Kate, wonderful photo showing the ferocity of the winds and water in your area. Must be spectacular and dangerous. Thinking of you with your back and wonder if it stems from that terrible fall you took in the shower and is raising its head only now after more wear and tear on the back.

Bulldog, have a wonderful trip and what a treat to meet up with Gwen, our resident Georgia KTP hostess. Hope your back holds up ok on the bus trip.

thewren, Ooooh, even more intriguing recipes. Thank you. It goes without saying, but I know it is nice to hear.

Fan, your rhubarb and apple crumble sounds marvelous! I thought I was ahead, but now I'm behind looking at your post. Almost all the presents are here now. Just have to do tracking on one. Takes the stress out when you are organized like that. I'm trying. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Not my natural nature, but working to improve.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Patocenizo, glad your son was able to join you for Thanksgiving. We had blustery winds Mon and Tues. but lovely weather while my family were here. Able to show them where I walk Maya and feed the horses and cow.


So glad your time was lovely. Precious times for sure when family come together.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Is it a Hoya?
> 
> Edit... I see that it isnt.


No need to blush. Know Hoya, but do you think I can remember it? Noooo.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Well I have my cards out ready to do... does that count! I really better get organised this week I reckon. LOL
> 
> It sounds like you have the puppy toilet training under control now. They are so cute, but it takes a lot of work doesnt it?


Good training with the dog Bonnie. Son will be so lucky as you've done most the work.

Sugarsugar, great with the cards and yes, it does count. I always do Christmas photo cards with the kids and the pictures don't get taken till the last moment, so quite the rush and sometimes late.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

patocenizo said:


> No, I did not do the painting.


Yes, that is what I meant. It is quite lovely. We have artists on here so was just wondering if you were an artist not only with yarn but with the brush too.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

budasha said:


> I know just how you feel. I was listening to Andy Williams last night singing Moon River and had tears running. I seem to cry at the drop of a hat these days.


I understand. Last night at my dinner I thought that this was the first birthday without my mom and couldn't even tell DH or I would have sobbed in public. Distracted myself and had a lovely time. Thought again today as I sent out thank you cards that I couldn't send cards to mom. Have to stop thinking like this but I guess you can't force it I try not to dwell on it and keep busy, but it does happen.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

pacer said:


> I am stumped on a snowflake pattern that I am making for Matthew. I did the math and tore it out. I will start again when I am not so tired. Instead, I am going to try the fingerless mitts that DS#1 is waiting patiently for.


If you couldn't figure it out there must be a mistake!

OK, I see I've taken up almost the whole page so taking a break. Back later. Must say that you all made my birthday so special getting all the Birthday Wishes. Big Hugs to all of you and THANK YOU!!!!!!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, glad you are being treated to dinner. Shane was a very special man.
Fan, great poem.
Daralene, belated Happy Birthday. Hope your dinner was special.
Mary, glad you had an offer on the house.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> We've had all 4 seasons in the one day! So far we've had torrential rain, hail, blowing a gale and right now the sun is out! It was wild yesterday too and the waves were breaking over the prom - I was glad I was inside the car!


Wow! That's quite a photo, wouldn't want to be nearby.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sonja, hope the allergies get better quickly. Crazy weather you are getting wild winds & nasty & we have great weather, I've yet to freeze when taking the puppy out ( but I'm sure Cathy, Margaret, Gwen &Julie would think it cold). It has been down to -20C a couple of times but still pretty nice & not much snow.beautiful & sunny this morning.
We had a nice night out last night, good supper, then to the bar for a while. I haven't been in there for years but the resturant closes early so we moved there to visit some more. 

Caren, I've not even seen that movie advertised here, will have to look it up. We almost never see movies in the theatre, just wait for them to come on TV


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Had a good time enjoyed the film, was good to.get out for a bit.


I'm so glad, nice that the wind died down a bit.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Yum Sam that sounds super. Back again after a busy day in the garden, transplanting rhubarb to a different place, and of course what's dessert tonight? Rhubarb and apple crumble and it's gone down a treat. I add a slosh of port to the fruit and it gives an extra oomph to flavour. We don't drink booze as a rule but do find it handy in some recipes. I'm all set for Christmas now Angel dolls on dresser, , presents bought and wrapped, cards written and ready to post. I like to be organised well ahead. Next job is to get the rest of spring cleaning done, but am having a timeout from it, and hey there's always next year lol!


Wow! I want to be that organized, it has to be a wonderful relief to have everything ready. I'm really going to start in January for next year, and stick with it this time, maybe. :wink:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I have a few designs that I am thinking of making into coasters. We bad llanned on going to the Victorian Market today but it has been cancelled do to high wind warnings again today.


Hopefully you can get to the market on another day, I sure hope that the high winds die down before James has to go back out to work. Thankfully David missed the bad snow in Michigan by a day or two, he's headed back there this week, so hopefully he has good weather. 
Be sure to take us lots of pics at the Victorian Market when you do get there, I'd love to see what it's like. 
XOXO


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Love it! You two look like lots of fun


NanaCaren said:


> Getting ready to go to the movies tonight as long as the wind doesn't blow us off the road. ☔☔☔🌀🌀🌀🌀🌀


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> We've had all 4 seasons in the one day! So far we've had torrential rain, hail, blowing a gale and right now the sun is out! It was wild yesterday too and the waves were breaking over the prom - I was glad I was inside the car!


But beautiful in it's savage glory. Wow, being close to the ocean is the one thing I miss from Kodiak, I set the sound machine on ocean waves every night to sleep.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sonja, hope the allergies get better quickly. Crazy weather you are getting wild winds & nasty & we have great weather, I've yet to freeze when taking the puppy out ( but I'm sure Cathy, Margaret, Gwen &Julie would think it cold). It has been down to -20C a couple of times but still pretty nice & not much snow.beautiful & sunny this morning.
> We had a nice night out last night, good supper, then to the bar for a while. I haven't been in there for years but the resturant closes early so we moved there to visit some more.
> 
> Caren, I've not even seen that movie advertised here, will have to look it up. We almost never see movies in the theatre, just wait for them to come on TV


It is all so relative when it comes to temperatures!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> You're right about putting weights in your boots. I went out for my usual Sunday morning walk and nearly got blown away, but I've come home feeling very refreshed! The wind is getting even fiercer now. Wouldn't like to be down on the coast.


I've just got in for the second time and I think I was doing an imitation of Mary Poppins as well as getting a 40 minute face lift shame it didn't last when I got back through the door . It's wild out there , not raining right now but definitely gale force winds getting stronger by the minute Which funnily enough have suddenly stopped . It's all gone quite out there wonder how long that will last


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, I guess I'm all caught up here, think I'll go fix David some breakfast since he finally surfaced, we both slept in a bit though, and then see if I can't get Marla's vest finished, 
Christopher called at about 10pm last night, Kerry had broken his nose, they were playing around and she caught him with her knee, he had her set it immediately, but needed to ask mom what else to do. Told them it's all fun and games until someone gets hurt, now they know to be more careful. lol. He'll be sore and have a couple black eyes for a few days. 
It's supposed to warm up to 30f today, and get into the 40's in a few days, it will be nice to warm up, we don't usually get this cold until around Christmas, I think it's going to be a very cold winter. 
Okay, I'm really getting off her now, see you all later, have a great day.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I've just got in for the second time and I think I was doing an imitation of Mary Poppins as well as getting a 40 minute face lift shame it didn't last when I got back through the door . It's wild out there , not raining right now but definitely gale force winds getting stronger by the minute Which funnily enough have suddenly stopped . It's all gone quite out there wonder how long that will last


Wonder if it's the calm before the storm, hope it doesn't get too bad.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> We've had all 4 seasons in the one day! So far we've had torrential rain, hail, blowing a gale and right now the sun is out! It was wild yesterday too and the waves were breaking over the prom - I was glad I was inside the car!


Great picture . Doesn't seem to be much of a defence there against the sea does it get much flooding . Here quite a few of the coastal towns have had bigger defence walls put in place especially Scarborough were they lost an awful lot of land and buildings in the last couple of years and a few year ago the big hotel went along with most of the cliff


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Hey all--still reading up on last week's but wanted to let y'all know I'm still here after a busy few days. Hope all the Thanksgiving feasts in the U.S. were good and will post again when I get caught up a bit.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Wow! What a picture I hope every one was ok!


KateB said:


> We've had all 4 seasons in the one day! So far we've had torrential rain, hail, blowing a gale and right now the sun is out! It was wild yesterday too and the waves were breaking over the prom - I was glad I was inside the car!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sonja, hope the allergies get better quickly. Crazy weather you are getting wild winds & nasty & we have great weather, I've yet to freeze when taking the puppy out ( but I'm sure Cathy, Margaret, Gwen &Julie would think it cold). It has been down to -20C a couple of times but still pretty nice & not much snow.beautiful & sunny this morning.
> We had a nice night out last night, good supper, then to the bar for a while. I haven't been in there for years but the resturant closes early so we moved there to visit some more.
> 
> Caren, I've not even seen that movie advertised here, will have to look it up. We almost never see movies in the theatre, just wait for them to come on TV


Definitely different to last year when we had one of the driest and sunniest Autumn / winter on record 
Wouldn't mind your weather don't mind the cold or snow but hate the wet and damp that we are having here 
Glad to hear that the puppy is doing well with his training 
He will soon Be great at going out side . It will be fun to see what he does when you do finally get snow

Sonja


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Caren - good to see the photo of you and James looking so happy. Best wishes.

Bonnie - good news on the puppy training.

Sonja - hope the allergic reaction has cleared up.

Mary - Hope the sale goes through and if you need help on the snowflake, maybe you can post where we can find the pattern. Sometimes another pair of eyes or reading interpretation can make all the difference. No sense you pulling you hair out while you're pulling the yarn out.

I've had a wonderful Thanksgiving dinner. Even got through the one yesterday with part of the family I'm not so fond of. As soon as the topic turned to guns (they're NRA concealed carriers) and the latest issues here in Chicago, I had to walk away as I've learned they're not interested in any opposing viewpoints. I certainly don't have any answers, but the # of killings have to be stopped somehow.

Back to the contract job today getting some things ready for tomorrow's early morning conference call and then another meeting in the afternoon. I'll be working from home as I have the last of the dentist appointments tomorrow at 10:00 when the place the last crown in place. Whew, now onto regular cleanings and checkups and then implants sometime in March or April.

I did promise my SIL that I'd look at a pattern for her as it's stumped her for the second ear:
http://aly-oops.blogspot.com/2009/03/kitten-mittens.html

TTYL


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> Hopefully you can get to the market on another day, I sure hope that the high winds die down before James has to go back out to work. Thankfully David missed the bad snow in Michigan by a day or two, he's headed back there this week, so hopefully he has good weather.
> Be sure to take us lots of pics at the Victorian Market when you do get there, I'd love to see what it's like.
> XOXO


Tuesday and Wednesday should be our yucky days where it is forcasted to be rain/snow. The rest of our week looks good.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Hi all, thank you for liking my poem, it was written about 15 years ago when things were out of control you could say. I do hope the bad weather some of you have doesn't cause any problems for you.
I'm well organised this year because I did the children's gift shopping when we went to Aussie so it was just needing wrapping and put away ready.
I had a career in the Telegraph office for 24 years and it always got very busy from November onwards, so I made sure I got things done ahead of the big rush. I hate last minute in the crowded malls, so Stu and I went and did the gift buying for our staff in our company on Saturday. I used to decorate the house quite a lot, but as we go on holidays I just bring my precious Angel dolls out to display with the cards we receive. Off to make breakfast then work now, cheers Fan


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> Tuesday and Wednesday should be our yucky days where it is forcasted to be rain/snow. The rest of our week looks good.


Thank you, I'll warn him, he's heading out tomorrow in order to deliver on Wednesday, don't know where he's going after that. 
Have a safe week when you are out driving.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> Caren - good to see the photo of you and James looking so happy. Best wishes.
> 
> Bonnie - good news on the puppy training.
> 
> ...


 Glad you had a wonderful thanksgiving Rookie even with the part of family you are not keen on 
Those mittens look great thought I might bookmark them but I got stuck on first row as I haven't a clue what f8 means suppose I could look it up ok I've talked myself into it , I'll put them on my list 
Haven't done any knitting today as I just can't stop sniffing and sneezing in between itching , did go in the loft and fetch all the Christmas stuff down 
Now my lovely clean living room is a tip again . Sure to get visitors now


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Cashmeregma said:


> If you couldn't figure it out there must be a mistake!
> 
> OK, I see I've taken up almost the whole page so taking a break. Back later. Must say that you all made my birthday so special getting all the Birthday Wishes. Big Hugs to all of you and THANK YOU!!!!!!


I did the math and I think the pattern is correct. I will try again. I looked for errata and did not find any. I was working with size 1 needles and I was very tired which is not a good combination. I did finish one of the fingerless mitts for DS#1 so that makes me feel good. He commented about these were last year's Christmas gift. Good thing her waits patiently for me.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you, I'll warn him, he's heading out tomorrow in order to deliver on Wednesday, don't know where he's going after that.
> Have a safe week when you are out driving.


I hope he has a safe trip as well. I try to pick routes that are not heavy with traffic in order to reduce the chance of accidents. Let David know that the worst sections of I-94 are around the PawPaw area and the Galesburg area. It always seems to be where accidents occur and shut down part of the highway. The huge accident last winter, involving over 100 vehicles (close to 200), occurred at the Galesburg exit. When the wind blows it becomes no visibility in that area and people were fined heavily for causing that accident. They watched people's videos and determined which vehicles crashed due to driving too fast for the conditions and fined them. If a car had stopped without crashing and then they were crashed into, they did not get fined but it still cost a lot of money to get vehicles back from the tow lot.

I just read an article that says that the results of a safety audit will be released tomorrow regarding that huge accident. I will be interested in seeing what they will do if anything.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Here is my tree so far had to stop as I can't remember where I put the extension lead for my lights


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Glad you had a wonderful thanksgiving Rookie even with the part of family you are not keen on
> Those mittens look great thought I might bookmark them but I got stuck on first row as I haven't a clue what f8 means suppose I could look it up ok I've talked myself into it , I'll put them on my list
> Haven't done any knitting today as I just can't stop sniffing and sneezing in between itching , did go in the loft and fetch all the Christmas stuff down
> Now my lovely clean living room is a tip again . Sure to get visitors now


The f8 stands for figure 8 cast on (there are notes later on in the pattern) plus there's another posting where the basic mitten pattern is included. From what my SIL says, the pattern directions aren't very good. I'm going to try to decipher them later today. I'll post what I find out.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Here is my tree so far had to stop as I can't remember where I put the extension lead for my lights


That is enormous! Mine is all of ten inches! And won't be pulled out of the cupboard for some time yet. Mum always decorated our tree AFTER we had gone to bed 24th December- not sure why- and it always came down at Epiphany.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Here is my tree so far had to stop as I can't remember where I put the extension lead for my lights


Very nice. I hope you don't need anything behind that door!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

DH is over to DD's to help them put up the outside decorations while it's still half-way pleasant outside. We usually have more snow on the ground by now, so we got lucky in that aspect. 

I'm enjoying the quiet and should be doing my invoice for the month of November so I get my first payment for the contract job, but I'd rather be here catching up on TV that I've missed this week and get some more crocheted bells and angels done for Christmas present decorations. I think I just need the time to decompress a little before I think about the job.

The house is back in order; the table is back to normal size and the toys, crayons, puzzles & legos have all been put away. The DGC did a good job of helping pick them up before they left.

I'm also planning on doing some ironing this afternoon, but maybe a nap is in order first. Love to all.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I did the same thing...oh well.....now here and catching up here.


Cashmeregma said:


> I forgot the tea party changed and I've been over at the old party posting away. :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is enormous! Mine is all of ten inches! And won't be pulled out of the cupboard for some time yet. Mum always decorated our tree AFTER we had gone to bed 24th December- not sure why- and it always came down at Epiphany.


That's what always happened at our house too .12 days of Christmas . Used to do it later myself but then it got to that we put it up the first week of December . I'm a bit early this year because I will be at the hospital half of this week with son and have the nurse coming Tuesday to do some checks on husband so hoping to get finished tomorrow


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

martina said:


> Sam! Really, you do push your luck sometimes !


i do try to stretch my horizons once in a while. --- sam :lol: :lol:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> Very nice. I hope you don't need anything behind that door!


No made sure before starting plus it was the only place it would fit


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Happy Birthday Daralene....I think I'm late but hope you had a glorious celebration!


Swedenme said:


> Must have something else on your mind Daralene like birthday plans
> 
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY DARLENE💐🎂
> Hope you have a lovely day
> Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That's what always happened at our house too .12 days of Christmas . Used to do it later myself but then it got to that we put it up the first week of December . I'm a bit early this year because I will be at the hospital half of this week with son and have the nurse coming Tuesday to do some checks on husband so hoping to get finished tomorrow


All the best for those hospital visits!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oops....so I missed two birthdays! Happy belated to BOTH of you!


Lurker 2 said:


> Sonja missed kiwifrau it is her birthday too
> 
> Happy Birthday Lynnette!
> 
> Happy Birthday to Daralene.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

My mom's been gone abt 15 years and I still think of things I want to tell her and do...just in prayer.  So can you and it really makes me feel better.


Cashmeregma said:


> Oh yes, that was so special. Missing her. Still think about things I want to tell her.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I understand. Last night at my dinner I thought that this was the first birthday without my mom and couldn't even tell DH or I would have sobbed in public. Distracted myself and had a lovely time. Thought again today as I sent out thank you cards that I couldn't send cards to mom. Have to stop thinking like this but I guess you can't force it I try not to dwell on it and keep busy, but it does happen.


After my mum died we turned the living room, kitchen & bedroom in her 'apartment' into a large kitchen and utility room, and where my sink is now was just about where her bed was & I often find myself tearfully 'talking' to her as I stand there. She's been gone 6 years come Wednesday.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

thanks for this link! Just purchased the book there with 16 patterns in in. Very nice.


Cashmeregma said:


> Speaking of older people (parents) who are negative, well, I'm now "really" in the older bracket and a parent. I have noticed with the change of hormones and increased pain in many ways, in fact when one clears up there is another to take its place. Pain & changing hormones may account for negativity if the person wasn't always that way. I know it isn't always the reason, but sometimes people are actually depressed. I don't want to be a curmudgeon (sp)? I do however notice myself being more outspoken or at times really sad with no real reason, but I'll find one if I look long enough. :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: I do know that my mother was depressed for years and years. She had so many children and I took care of them when I lived home, but when I left she had a nervous breakdown and was never the same. After dad died she was depressed but would just get angry and never admit to it. She shut herself off from friends and just wanted to be alone other than her family and then basically just us 3 daughters. I'm sure for her day and age you just supposedly pulled yourself up by the bootstraps. Works for some, but so difficult if it is hormones and nerves and although I like the boot strap theory, if anti-depressants are the only answer, then I would use them. Of course, convincing someone else that they need them just leads to a lot of hostility and in my mother's case they would never take them anyway. Even the doctor told mom she needed them and he was her favorite, almost like a son, till he did that...then....she suddenly didn't like him. Life sure isn't easy to figure it out. So if I get like an old curmudgeon, PM me. :XD: :XD: :XD: Uh oh, probably a bunch of PM's on their way.
> 
> Now to change the subject to something happier...Check this out: Oh it's crochet, but then I do know how if I do a review.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Love your colors!


Cashmeregma said:


> Oops, Patocenizo, that should be distance.
> 
> Here is my WIP and is it fast. Just worked on it a very short time last night and couldn't believe it. Size 15 needles and chunky yarn to the rescue. :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Loved this photo! You two are perfectly matched I'd say! Hope you made it to the theater.


NanaCaren said:


> Getting ready to go to the movies tonight as long as the wind doesn't blow us off the road. ☔☔☔🌀🌀🌀🌀🌀


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Great picture . Doesn't seem to be much of a defence there against the sea does it get much flooding . Here quite a few of the coastal towns have had bigger defence walls put in place especially Scarborough were they lost an awful lot of land and buildings in the last couple of years and a few year ago the big hotel went along with most of the cliff


It used to flood at the south end of the town, but they built retaining walls and that seems to have worked. It only ever happened at the beginning of the year when the tides are very high - often the sea is level with the pier! (normally a drop of about 15 feet) We did have another flood in the town a year or so ago, but that was caused by debris building up under a bridge and damming up the burn - it's name is the Gogo Burn incidentally, no idea why. Years ago I was standing in the Main Street at the ATM and something white to my left caught my eye....it was a swan happily swimming around! In the dark I hadn't realised that the sea had come half way up the street. :shock:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I've had a wonderful Thanksgiving dinner. Even got through the one yesterday with part of the family I'm not so fond of. As soon as the topic turned to guns (they're NRA concealed carriers) and the latest issues here in Chicago, I had to walk away as I've learned they're not interested in any opposing viewpoints. I certainly don't have any answers, but the # of killings have to be stopped somehow.
> TTYL


What is an NRA concealed carrier?


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Here is my tree so far had to stop as I can't remember where I put the extension lead for my lights


It's big!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Very nice tree! Hoping next weekend to get ours up. Not sur where we wil put it this year; some furiture rearrangins may need to be done.


Swedenme said:


> Here is my tree so far had to stop as I can't remember where I put the extension lead for my lights


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

National Rifle Association and licenced to carry a concealed gun. y DH is licenced by the state to carry a concealed weapon also.


KateB said:


> What is an NRA concealed carrier?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Carol and her husband left mid-late morning headed for North Carolina. Oh was it ever delightful having them here for the weekend. Carol's DH is just as wonderful as she is; they are a fabulous couple. DH and I so enjoyed their company and hope they will make another trip down. We had great weather for their visit too and I was able to take them on a tour of the university and the town along with our shopping and crafting. Just a glorious weekend. I've decided Carol and I must be sisters from another mother & father...just separated at birth.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Gwen, have you heard anything from Betty?

Ohio Joy


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> All the best for those hospital visits!


If they go ahead as he is still has a cold and a croaky voice now but he's managed to hold his own against it so hopefully it will be gone soon


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> It used to flood at the south end of the town, but they built retaining walls and that seems to have worked. It only ever happened at the beginning of the year when the tides are very high - often the sea is level with the pier! (normally a drop of about 15 feet) We did have another flood in the town a year or so ago, but that was caused by debris building up under a bridge and damming up the burn - it's name is the Gogo Burn incidentally, no idea why. Years ago I was standing in the Main Street at the ATM and something white to my left caught my eye....it was a swan happily swimming around! In the dark I hadn't realised that the sea had come half way up the street. :shock:


Good thing you saw the swan or you would have been swimming next to it 😄
A lot of the coastline in this area has big cliffs and I always find it funny that at Scarborough they have an open topped double decker bus that goes round a coast road bend and you pass a big road sign warning of falling boulders on it 😳


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Very nice tree! Hoping next weekend to get ours up. Not sur where we wil put it this year; some furiture rearrangins may need to be done.


That's what I had to do . The tree is a bit to big really but I got such a bargain on it in a sale a few years ago that I couldn't resist and it does look lovely when fully decorated


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Carol and her husband left mid-late morning headed for North Carolina. Oh was it ever delightful having them here for the weekend. Carol's DH is just as wonderful as she is; they are a fabulous couple. DH and I so enjoyed their company and hope they will make another trip down. We had great weather for their visit too and I was able to take them on a tour of the university and the town along with our shopping and crafting. Just a glorious weekend. I've decided Carol and I must be sisters from another mother & father...just separated at birth.


Glad you all had a lovely time and more to come when you meet Betty


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Dear Joy purl2diva,
Thank you very much for the card and newsletter received this morning.
It's great to read about our friends across the world. Cheers Fan


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I read up but decided not to comment until I got to the last bit--I was so far behind!

See I missed two birthdays--happy belateds to the birthday girls.

On Wednesday we shopped for food and I cooked; I made cheesecake, pumpkin pie, and deviled eggs. Thursday morning I put together the green bean casserole and got it good & hot before we headed out, and we got home around 3, so I just sat and worked on the quilt for the rest of the afternoon. Friday I stayed home--no shopping for me! I worked on the quilt and did a bit of knitting and cleaned some. Yesterday DD and I went to Joanns for the big sale--wow was that place packed, but we got about $260 (regular price value) for just under $90, so worth it for us. She stocked up on her fleece that she uses to make her jackets and I got some quilting thread in different colors.

Today I've done more cleaning; usually, the tree goes up the day after Thanksgiving, but I'm just not motivated this year yet. We did our name drawing among the adults and I got an easy one this time! I will have to ask for suggestions for the kiddos though.

I've also had no word on the sewing machine, so I ordered a replacement; the budget would allow, and that way, if it's very expensive to fix, we won't have to wait any longer and DD can finish her project. She told me yesterday at Joanns that she is interested in learning to quilt!  That made me very happy, so I'm hoping we will work on a project together. I also want to figure out the walking foot and the freehand machine quilting now that we have a working machine again, but I must finish this hand quilting part first. I am too easily distracted from things and tend to "forget" to finish them before I start something else. :roll:

Right now I have the post-Thanksgiving/pre-Christmas turkey in the oven--since we didn't bring home a lot of leftovers (I figured since E cooked it, she deserved to keep it!), we bought another for us and it's coming along. I'm not tired of it yet! I also made my fruitcake this morning and have already eaten two substantial pieces.  Well, why not? I love the stuff. I don't remember who gave out the recipe (Bonnie?) but I know I got it here last year.

And that's the end of my book! Hugs & blessings to all, and healing thoughts for those in need.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> National Rifle Association and licenced to carry a concealed gun. y DH is licenced by the state to carry a concealed weapon also.


Thank you. I thought the concealed bit might mean they were carrying guns illegally!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> What is an NRA concealed carrier?


The NRA is our National Rifle Association and huge gun lobbyist
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/National_Rifle_Association

https://www.ncjrs.gov/App/Publications/abstract.aspx?ID=261303

There are a couple in DH's family who believe that they are not safe unless they have a loaded weapon close by; I worry so much when there are kids around. We just have very different ideas of when a loaded gun is appropriate.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Here is my tree so far had to stop as I can't remember where I put the extension lead for my lights


Will you not be opening either of those doors for the next month? The tree looks pretty even without decorations.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Not on at all yesterday.
Went to the auction with David and didn't get the place. But something will turn up.
good afternoon with my family- though Mum was missing as she had fallen the day before and had a sore knee. Had seen a doctor who thought it was nothing too serious, but if it didn't settle she needs to go back to her doctor in a few days to folow up bettter. 

Looks like Vicky willl be going in tonight and so should have the baby tomorrow. I've heard nothing today so I assume she hasn't started off her own accord.
And then the cricket was going to finish on the 3rd day so I watched that and my TV upstairs has decided to be difficult. We won a very close game against NZ.

Just rang Mum her knee is feeling great- but she has pain round her midriff. She has been able to get into see her own doctor in about half an hour. Suspect it might be the anti-inflamatories which are keeping her knee so comfortable. While it would be good if this was the case it might mean her knee is not as comfortable. 
Does show why having a downstairs sleeping and bathroom area important- she can't come here to stay. But it could as easily be David or I who injure a leg and can't get up the stairs- not just as we get older.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sonja, hope the allergies get better quickly. Crazy weather you are getting wild winds & nasty & we have great weather, I've yet to freeze when taking the puppy out ( but I'm sure Cathy, Margaret, Gwen &Julie would think it cold). It has been down to -20C a couple of times but still pretty nice & not much snow.beautiful & sunny this morning.
> We had a nice night out last night, good supper, then to the bar for a while. I haven't been in there for years but the resturant closes early so we moved there to visit some more.
> 
> Caren, I've not even seen that movie advertised here, will have to look it up. We almost never see movies in the theatre, just wait for them to come on TV


-20 is very cold for me thtas for sure! And I know it will get a lot colder for you. You will be complainin gabout how cold it is while I will complaining about how hot it is. Could well both be having 40 on the same day- just opposite sides of zero!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Carol and her husband left mid-late morning headed for North Carolina. Oh was it ever delightful having them here for the weekend. Carol's DH is just as wonderful as she is; they are a fabulous couple. DH and I so enjoyed their company and hope they will make another trip down. We had great weather for their visit too and I was able to take them on a tour of the university and the town along with our shopping and crafting. Just a glorious weekend. I've decided Carol and I must be sisters from another mother & father...just separated at birth.


You seem to be seeing a large of the TPers just by stayin home. How exciting to be able to see so many of us at different times.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Hi all! Well another crazy busy weekend on the books. My granddaughter Mia Jean was born November 28th at 1:32 a.m. 20 inches long 6 pounds 7 ounces. I am way to old to be staying up that late, we didnt get back into the room after the birth and clean up till 2:30 then it was a quick hello to Mia and home for some sleep, we had our Thanksgiving dinner that afternoon and shared pictures with everyone. Ive been back and forth to the hospital quite a bit since then. They come home tomorrow so will be stopping there daily after work for awhile. They are both a bit nervous and anxious being first time parents. Its so amazing how much love your heart can hold when you see them. You think when you have kids that you cant love anything more than them, them you have grandkids. I might be biased but she is just so amazing and beautiful!

Hope that everyone is doing well. Happy Birthday and Happy Anniversary to those I missed. Keeping you all in my prayers. 

Prayers and hugs


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Mia Jean is absolutely beautiful. Love her blonde hair and sweet face.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

She sent me a PM with her DH's email address. Still didn't know which motel they were staying in. I've pmed her back reminding her to let me know along with y cell phone number. REally looking forward to meeting her. Told her I could help with the paking of the items for the charity.



jheiens said:


> Gwen, have you heard anything from Betty?
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

It has been so nice too. Now you just need to plan a trip over here. 


darowil said:


> You seem to be seeing a large of the TPers just by stayin home. How exciting to be able to see so many of us at different times.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Dawn Mia is gorgeous! I love her name also. Congratulations to the new parents and grandparents. Welcome to the world Mia Jean!


Pup lover said:


> Hi all! Well another crazy busy weekend on the books. My granddaughter Mia Jean was born November 28th at 1:32 a.m. 20 inches long 6 pounds 7 ounces. I am way to old to be staying up that late, we didnt get back into the room after the birth and clean up till 2:30 then it was a quick hello to Mia and home for some sleep, we had our Thanksgiving dinner that afternoon and shared pictures with everyone. Ive been back and forth to the hospital quite a bit since then. They come home tomorrow so will be stopping there daily after work for awhile. They are both a bit nervous and anxious being first time parents. Its so amazing how much love your heart can hold when you see them. You think when you have kids that you cant love anything more than them, them you have grandkids. I might be biased but she is just so amazing and beautiful!
> 
> Hope that everyone is doing well. Happy Birthday and Happy Anniversary to those I missed. Keeping you all in my prayers.
> 
> Prayers and hugs


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

I think that Mia Jean resembles her great-looking paternal grandmother. Just my humble opinion, of course, but I do see it in the eyes. Congratulations to all of you!!

Ohio Joy


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Hi all! Well another crazy busy weekend on the books. My granddaughter Mia Jean was born November 28th at 1:32 a.m. 20 inches long 6 pounds 7 ounces. I am way to old to be staying up that late, we didnt get back into the room after the birth and clean up till 2:30 then it was a quick hello to Mia and home for some sleep, we had our Thanksgiving dinner that afternoon and shared pictures with everyone. Ive been back and forth to the hospital quite a bit since then. They come home tomorrow so will be stopping there daily after work for awhile. They are both a bit nervous and anxious being first time parents. Its so amazing how much love your heart can hold when you see them. You think when you have kids that you cant love anything more than them, them you have grandkids. I might be biased but she is just so amazing and beautiful!
> 
> Hope that everyone is doing well. Happy Birthday and Happy Anniversary to those I missed. Keeping you all in my prayers.
> 
> Prayers and hugs


What a sweet heart she is!


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Good evening everyone, have been gone for so long.
Hope everyone is doing well, but I am sure I am way behind on many things.,
Life just seems to get so busy. And now we are entering December and such a busy time of year. Actually are mentioning snow for tomorrow and we have not seen any yet this past month. Last winter was so very mild for us in our area of the Midwest. And they are predicting about the same weather for this winter. Fine with me. 
Thanksgiving was celebrated and so great to see family. Now on to Christmas. 
Hugs and good health and happiness to all. Have missed keeping up with all of you.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

And you have greatly missed. It seems that Life has gotten in the way for so many here on the Tea Party, Spider. So good to hear from you after all this time. Do take care and all good wishes for you and yours for the coming holidays.

Merry Christmas from the Heiens' tribe!

Ohio Joy


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

I am playing catch up on last week but wanted to show you my new glasses. I am attempting to switch from progressive lenses to lined trifocals. We will see. I picked them up on Friday. The blurry part is bugging me but I am giving it some time.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Thanks Joy, good to be back!! 
Have cut back hours at work, it was getting to be to much. My poor feet just could not take it and three different Drs.advised quitting but not quite time for that yet. It is giving me more time for a few other areas of life. 
Linda 
See we have a new beautiful baby in the new group. What a pretty little girl and pretty name.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Hi all! Well another crazy busy weekend on the books. My granddaughter Mia Jean was born November 28th at 1:32 a.m. 20 inches long 6 pounds 7 ounces. I am way to old to be staying up that late, we didnt get back into the room after the birth and clean up till 2:30 then it was a quick hello to Mia and home for some sleep, we had our Thanksgiving dinner that afternoon and shared pictures with everyone. Ive been back and forth to the hospital quite a bit since then. They come home tomorrow so will be stopping there daily after work for awhile. They are both a bit nervous and anxious being first time parents. Its so amazing how much love your heart can hold when you see them. You think when you have kids that you cant love anything more than them, them you have grandkids. I might be biased but she is just so amazing and beautiful!
> 
> Hope that everyone is doing well. Happy Birthday and Happy Anniversary to those I missed. Keeping you all in my prayers.
> 
> Prayers and hugs


Congtulations Mia Jean is beautiful and looking so alert- but she won't be the most beautiful baby soon! I've been wondering whether she had arrived yet, seeing who would win. 
Clearly my grandchild takes its time. Was just talking to my brother who had a work colleague due the same time and she has had her baby as well. Martin said he has been comparing tummy sizes for quite a while between the two.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I am playing catch up on last week but wanted to show you my new glasses. I am attempting to switch from progressive lenses to lined trifocals. We will see. I picked them up on Friday. The blurry part is bugging me but I am giving it some time.


And I'm trying to adjust to multi-focals whihc I picked up Friday.
I sit here holding them up because they are too low. Will go and get them adjusted but want to give me time to really work out what is not right. getting a better idea already. But it doesn't seem to be quite right- and my eyes are getting very tired.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Tami, with my very first pair of ''lined'' bifocals, I discovered that not only are my facial features not truly parallel but neither are my lines of sight from both eyes. Within days of getting that first pair I knew that the line of vision in my right eye is a minuscule bit lower than my left.

The professionals always look askance when this is pointed out but when they take the precise measurements for creating the lenses, they can see the difference. Occasionally, one of them will insist hat I am incorrect but they always end up having to have another right lens made to my specifications because the blurring occurs right at the point I need to be seeing out of the bifocal part of the lens for reading, knitting or other handwork.

If something similar happens to you, please don't torture yourself thinking that you are the ''screwy''one in this equation. My optometrist didn't believe me until I nearly fell down the 9 or 10 steps to the basement.

Ohio Joy

Night all; Aurora comes at silly dark thirty tomorrow, as Caren says.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Dawn, Mila Jean is gorgeous. Congratulations to DD.
Finished toe on 1st sock. Ha ave to Kitchener stitch it. Cast on for 2nd sock. Went to mtg., JoNah's, and got my flu shot. Walked Maya, did laundry and made Turkey soup. Headed to bed.
Sam, hoping you are feeling better.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

You look adorable!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I am playing catch up on last week but wanted to show you my new glasses. I am attempting to switch from progressive lenses to lined trifocals. We will see. I picked them up on Friday. The blurry part is bugging me but I am giving it some time.


I think I have the same glasses only in the progressive. I could never get used to the lined ones and like Joy says later on, had trouble with balance and especially troublesome on the stairs. If you haven't tried Zenni.com for glasses which Pup Lover told us about, check them out. I love my glasses from there and they were only $110 instead of over $300 at LensCrafters.

I like the way the look on you!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Spider said:


> Good evening everyone, have been gone for so long.
> Hope everyone is doing well, but I am sure I am way behind on many things.,
> Life just seems to get so busy. And now we are entering December and such a busy time of year. Actually are mentioning snow for tomorrow and we have not seen any yet this past month. Last winter was so very mild for us in our area of the Midwest. And they are predicting about the same weather for this winter. Fine with me.
> Thanksgiving was celebrated and so great to see family. Now on to Christmas.
> Hugs and good health and happiness to all. Have missed keeping up with all of you.


Good to see you again, Spider.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Dawn, congratulations on your beautiful new GD

Margaret, fingers crossed that Vicky has an easy time delivering your new baby.

Spider, good to hear from you.

Gwen, glad you had a nice time with Carol& her husband. Hope you get connected with Betty.

The GKs came ba ck tonight until Tuesday, must get to bed so I can get GS off to school.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Mia


Pup lover said:


> My granddaughter Mia Jean was born November 28th at 1:32 a.m.
> 
> Mia Jean is so beautiful; she looks very wise. Congratulations!!!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> Will you not be opening either of those doors for the next month? The tree looks pretty even without decorations.


One is a large cupboard and the other one is a room with another door so no don't need to use them doors


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Mums been getting worse and her doctor has sent her to Emergency. Heading off there now as I have the knowledge to discuss with doctors best (well other than Vicky who might have other things to worry about right now-she goes in in 5 hours).


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

flyty1n said:


> Mia Jean is absolutely beautiful. Love her blonde hair and sweet face.


Congratulations Dawn and to the new little family . Mia is beautiful 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Mums been getting worse and her doctor has sent her to Emergency. Heading off there now as I have the knowledge to discuss with doctors best (well other than Vicky who might have other things to worry about right now-she goes in in 5 hours).


Fingers crossed Margaret that your mum is ok


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Hi all! Well another crazy busy weekend on the books. My granddaughter Mia Jean was born November 28th at 1:32 a.m. 20 inches long 6 pounds 7 ounces. I am way to old to be staying up that late, we didnt get back into the room after the birth and clean up till 2:30 then it was a quick hello to Mia and home for some sleep, we had our Thanksgiving dinner that afternoon and shared pictures with everyone. Ive been back and forth to the hospital quite a bit since then. They come home tomorrow so will be stopping there daily after work for awhile. They are both a bit nervous and anxious being first time parents. Its so amazing how much love your heart can hold when you see them. You think when you have kids that you cant love anything more than them, them you have grandkids. I might be biased but she is just so amazing and beautiful!
> 
> Hope that everyone is doing well. Happy Birthday and Happy Anniversary to those I missed. Keeping you all in my prayers.
> 
> Prayers and hugs


She is beautiful - look at those eyes! Congratulations to the new parents and to you and DH too.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Spider said:


> Good evening everyone, have been gone for so long.
> Hope everyone is doing well, but I am sure I am way behind on many things.,
> Life just seems to get so busy. And now we are entering December and such a busy time of year. Actually are mentioning snow for tomorrow and we have not seen any yet this past month. Last winter was so very mild for us in our area of the Midwest. And they are predicting about the same weather for this winter. Fine with me.
> Thanksgiving was celebrated and so great to see family. Now on to Christmas.
> Hugs and good health and happiness to all. Have missed keeping up with all of you.


Lovely to see you back Spider!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> Mums been getting worse and her doctor has sent her to Emergency. Heading off there now as I have the knowledge to discuss with doctors best (well other than Vicky who might have other things to worry about right now-she goes in in 5 hours).


Hope your mum is okay.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:
 

> Mums been getting worse and her doctor has sent her to Emergency. Heading off there now as I have the knowledge to discuss with doctors best (well other than Vicky who might have other things to worry about right now-she goes in in 5 hours).


Hoping all has been sorted for Mum, I guess you must still be there.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Don't know if anyone is interested in free vintage knitting patterns from the V & A Museum?

http://www.vam.ac.uk/content/articles/0-9/1940s-knitting-patterns/


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Don't know what is going on with this stupid back of mine, it was so much better yesterday and then this morning it's worse again! (And no I didn't overdo it yesterday....wishing now I had then I would have something to blame!) Had to get up at 7.10am as I couldn't lie any longer and I'm now sitting with the heated pad at my back. Seeing my physio friend later today, so hopefully she can do somethin. Sheesh...very disappointing, one step forward and two back! Well at least I don't have to worry about being off work. :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Don't know what is going on with this stupid back of mine, it was so much better yesterday and then this morning it's worse again! (And no I didn't overdo it yesterday....wishing now I had then I would have something to blame!) Had to get up at 7.10am as I couldn't lie any longer and I'm now sitting with the heated pad at my back. Seeing my physio friend later today, so hopefully she can do somethin. Sheesh...very disappointing, one step forward and two back! Well at least I don't have to worry about being off work. :lol:


Poor Kate! Backs can be a real nuisance when they are out, ask me how I know?!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> We've had all 4 seasons in the one day! So far we've had torrential rain, hail, blowing a gale and right now the sun is out! It was wild yesterday too and the waves were breaking over the prom - I was glad I was inside the car!


Crazy weather! Sounds a bit like what it can do here in one day.

It got to 34c here today (last day of Spring) and has now dropped to 24c at 7pm. Wild winds again and was trying to rain but it has blown away


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

KateB said:


> We've had all 4 seasons in the one day! So far we've had torrential rain, hail, blowing a gale and right now the sun is out! It was wild yesterday too and the waves were breaking over the prom - I was glad I was inside the car!


What a great picture even though it looks very cold??


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

The Guernsey as it is tonight- the back yoke, wrong side.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> Not on at all yesterday.
> Went to the auction with David and didn't get the place. But something will turn up.
> good afternoon with my family- though Mum was missing as she had fallen the day before and had a sore knee. Had seen a doctor who thought it was nothing too serious, but if it didn't settle she needs to go back to her doctor in a few days to folow up bettter.
> 
> ...


Sorry about the house but you are right, something will turn up.
Sure hope your Mom is o.k. Falls are scarey things.
Oh we will all be excited to hear about the baby😊


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Hi all! Well another crazy busy weekend on the books. My granddaughter Mia Jean was born November 28th at 1:32 a.m. 20 inches long 6 pounds 7 ounces. I am way to old to be staying up that late, we didnt get back into the room after the birth and clean up till 2:30 then it was a quick hello to Mia and home for some sleep, we had our Thanksgiving dinner that afternoon and shared pictures with everyone. Ive been back and forth to the hospital quite a bit since then. They come home tomorrow so will be stopping there daily after work for awhile. They are both a bit nervous and anxious being first time parents. Its so amazing how much love your heart can hold when you see them. You think when you have kids that you cant love anything more than them, them you have grandkids. I might be biased but she is just so amazing and beautiful!
> 
> Hope that everyone is doing well. Happy Birthday and Happy Anniversary to those I missed. Keeping you all in my prayers.
> 
> Prayers and hugs


Oh my just look at that precious little thing. She looks so bright and almost seems to have a wee grin. She is beautiful.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I am playing catch up on last week but wanted to show you my new glasses. I am attempting to switch from progressive lenses to lined trifocals. We will see. I picked them up on Friday. The blurry part is bugging me but I am giving it some time.


What a lovely picture of you. You are so right it is nice to put faces to names.
So SONYA I haven't seen a picture of you. A red nose is no excuse.😛


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> Mums been getting worse and her doctor has sent her to Emergency. Heading off there now as I have the knowledge to discuss with doctors best (well other than Vicky who might have other things to worry about right now-she goes in in 5 hours).


Are they in the same hospital? Will be thinking about both of them and you.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

KateB said:


> Don't know what is going on with this stupid back of mine, it was so much better yesterday and then this morning it's worse again! (And no I didn't overdo it yesterday....wishing now I had then I would have something to blame!) Had to get up at 7.10am as I couldn't lie any longer and I'm now sitting with the heated pad at my back. Seeing my physio friend later today, so hopefully she can do somethin. Sheesh...very disappointing, one step forward and two back! Well at least I don't have to worry about being off work. :lol:


Oh yuck, I hope you can get some relief.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The Guernsey as it is tonight- the back yoke, wrong side.


Again that is gorgeous and I do so love the colour.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Don't know what is going on with this stupid back of mine, it was so much better yesterday and then this morning it's worse again! (And no I didn't overdo it yesterday....wishing now I had then I would have something to blame!) Had to get up at 7.10am as I couldn't lie any longer and I'm now sitting with the heated pad at my back. Seeing my physio friend later today, so hopefully she can do somethin. Sheesh...very disappointing, one step forward and two back! Well at least I don't have to worry about being off work. :lol:


Sorry about your back pain Kate . Do you think maybe your mattress could be causing some of your problem ?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

mags7 said:


> What a lovely picture of you. You are so right it is nice to put faces to names.
> So SONYA I haven't seen a picture of you. A red nose is no excuse.😛


This made me smile Marilynn you forgot the panda eyes or by now the zombie eyes and the itchy , blotchy skin . Don't want to scare everyone 😄
I don't have a recent picture of myself as I'm usually behind the camera 
Did try to take a selfie but that scared me as I looked like my mother 😱 Think it was the eyes 
As I resemble my dads side of the family 
Will try one of these days to get a picture taken 
Sonja


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> Hi all! Well another crazy busy weekend on the books. My granddaughter Mia Jean was born November 28th at 1:32 a.m. 20 inches long 6 pounds 7 ounces. I am way to old to be staying up that late, we didnt get back into the room after the birth and clean up till 2:30 then it was a quick hello to Mia and home for some sleep, we had our Thanksgiving dinner that afternoon and shared pictures with everyone. Ive been back and forth to the hospital quite a bit since then. They come home tomorrow so will be stopping there daily after work for awhile. They are both a bit nervous and anxious being first time parents. Its so amazing how much love your heart can hold when you see them. You think when you have kids that you cant love anything more than them, them you have grandkids. I might be biased but she is just so amazing and beautiful!
> 
> Hope that everyone is doing well. Happy Birthday and Happy Anniversary to those I missed. Keeping you all in my prayers.
> 
> Prayers and hugs


Congratulations on the birth of Mia Jean. She is just adorable and I love the name.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sonja, hope the allergies get better quickly. Crazy weather you are getting wild winds & nasty & we have great weather, I've yet to freeze when taking the puppy out ( but I'm sure Cathy, Margaret, Gwen &Julie would think it cold). It has been down to -20C a couple of times but still pretty nice & not much snow.beautiful & sunny this morning.
> We had a nice night out last night, good supper, then to the bar for a while. I haven't been in there for years but the resturant closes early so we moved there to visit some more.
> 
> Caren, I've not even seen that movie advertised here, will have to look it up. We almost never see movies in the theatre, just wait for them to come on TV


-20!! Think it cold!! Ha, I would be frozen. LOL Mind you I would like to come and spend just a couple of days playing in the snow and seeing a white Christmas but then I would want to come back to the warm.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I've just got in for the second time and I think I was doing an imitation of Mary Poppins as well as getting a 40 minute face lift shame it didn't last when I got back through the door . It's wild out there , not raining right now but definitely gale force winds getting stronger by the minute Which funnily enough have suddenly stopped . It's all gone quite out there wonder how long that will last


LOL :shock: Goodness. I do like the way you have described it all though Sonja.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

mags7 said:


> Again that is gorgeous and I do so love the colour.


Thank you- I've just added a shot of the rightside, back yoke.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Carol and her husband left mid-late morning headed for North Carolina. Oh was it ever delightful having them here for the weekend. Carol's DH is just as wonderful as she is; they are a fabulous couple. DH and I so enjoyed their company and hope they will make another trip down. We had great weather for their visit too and I was able to take them on a tour of the university and the town along with our shopping and crafting. Just a glorious weekend. I've decided Carol and I must be sisters from another mother & father...just separated at birth.


 :thumbup: Lovely weekend for you all.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> If they go ahead as he is still has a cold and a croaky voice now but he's managed to hold his own against it so hopefully it will be gone soon


I do hope he will be well enough.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Not on at all yesterday.
> Went to the auction with David and didn't get the place. But something will turn up.
> good afternoon with my family- though Mum was missing as she had fallen the day before and had a sore knee. Had seen a doctor who thought it was nothing too serious, but if it didn't settle she needs to go back to her doctor in a few days to folow up bettter.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear that your mum had a fall.

Oh wow, baby any minute then. Oooh I am excited for you.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> Hi all! Well another crazy busy weekend on the books. My granddaughter Mia Jean was born November 28th at 1:32 a.m. 20 inches long 6 pounds 7 ounces. I am way to old to be staying up that late, we didnt get back into the room after the birth and clean up till 2:30 then it was a quick hello to Mia and home for some sleep, we had our Thanksgiving dinner that afternoon and shared pictures with everyone. Ive been back and forth to the hospital quite a bit since then. They come home tomorrow so will be stopping there daily after work for awhile. They are both a bit nervous and anxious being first time parents. Its so amazing how much love your heart can hold when you see them. You think when you have kids that you cant love anything more than them, them you have grandkids. I might be biased but she is just so amazing and beautiful!
> 
> Hope that everyone is doing well. Happy Birthday and Happy Anniversary to those I missed. Keeping you all in my prayers.
> 
> Prayers and hugs


She is just gorgeous, congratulations.   Our TP family is growing and growing.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hopefully you can get to the market on another day, I sure hope that the high winds die down before James has to go back out to work. Thankfully David missed the bad snow in Michigan by a day or two, he's headed back there this week, so hopefully he has good weather.
> Be sure to take us lots of pics at the Victorian Market when you do get there, I'd love to see what it's like.
> XOXO


The wind seem to be gone for now. I did wonder if David missed the snow in Michigan, my sister sent me ohotos of the snow there. Fingers crossed the weather is good for again this time. 
James and I went to a garden shop instead seems how we gad planned on being out. I took a few photos while there. It is decked out for christmas. I will have to figure out where they are stored on this phone.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Spider said:


> Thanks Joy, good to be back!!
> Have cut back hours at work, it was getting to be to much. My poor feet just could not take it and three different Drs.advised quitting but not quite time for that yet. It is giving me more time for a few other areas of life.
> Linda
> See we have a new beautiful baby in the new group. What a pretty little girl and pretty name.


Good to have you back with us. :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Mums been getting worse and her doctor has sent her to Emergency. Heading off there now as I have the knowledge to discuss with doctors best (well other than Vicky who might have other things to worry about right now-she goes in in 5 hours).


Oh no, sorry to hear this. I hope she will ok.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> The Guernsey as it is tonight- the back yoke, wrong side.


Its lovely Julie! :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

nittergma said:


> Love it! You two look like lots of fun


Thank you


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The Guernsey as it is tonight- the back yoke, wrong side.


It's coming on and looking good, Julie. What a lot of work!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

mags7 said:


> What a lovely picture of you. You are so right it is nice to put faces to names.
> So SONYA I haven't seen a picture of you. A red nose is no excuse.😛


Hear! Hear!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Welcome to the world Mia Jean.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Julie your Gansey is beautiful. I marvel again at your skill. 
Of to work a bit early as there was a bit more snow during the night. Up a half hour earlier to shovel the sidewalk and driveway. I shall watch out for deer this AM as now is when they come down from the heavy snow in the mountains to browse in the valley. I am hoping they will come into the front yard and "trim" my front bushes again. Have a great day.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Its lovely Julie! :thumbup:


Thanks Cathy!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> It's coming on and looking good, Julie. What a lot of work!


It is that, Kate! The 5 ply is so fine- but I hope it is worth it- I think it will prove quite generous in size!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Julie your Gansey is beautiful. I marvel again at your skill.
> Of to work a bit early as there was a bit more snow during the night. Up a half hour earlier to shovel the sidewalk and driveway. I shall watch out for deer this AM as now is when they come down from the heavy snow in the mountains to browse in the valley. I am hoping they will come into the front yard and "trim" my front bushes again. Have a great day.


Thank you, Joyce! Hoping you got safely to work- you don't need to be too close to an early morning deer! My cousin Anna in Glasgow (Scotland) has a mother deer who trims too much of her vegetable and fruit garden- she brings two young now!


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Congratulations on the birth of Mia Jean! She sure is cute and I love her name!


Pup lover said:


> Hi all! Well another crazy busy weekend on the books. My granddaughter Mia Jean was born November 28th at 1:32 a.m. 20 inches long 6 pounds 7 ounces. I am way to old to be staying up that late, we didnt get back into the room after the birth and clean up till 2:30 then it was a quick hello to Mia and home for some sleep, we had our Thanksgiving dinner that afternoon and shared pictures with everyone. Ive been back and forth to the hospital quite a bit since then. They come home tomorrow so will be stopping there daily after work for awhile. They are both a bit nervous and anxious being first time parents. Its so amazing how much love your heart can hold when you see them. You think when you have kids that you cant love anything more than them, them you have grandkids. I might be biased but she is just so amazing and beautiful!
> 
> Hope that everyone is doing well. Happy Birthday and Happy Anniversary to those I missed. Keeping you all in my prayers.
> 
> Prayers and hugs


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

darowil said:


> Congtulations Mia Jean is beautiful and looking so alert- but she won't be the most beautiful baby soon! I've been wondering whether she had arrived yet, seeing who would win.
> Clearly my grandchild takes its time. Was just talking to my brother who had a work colleague due the same time and she has had her baby as well. Martin said he has been comparing tummy sizes for quite a while between the two.


If she hasnt gone already it should be quite soon correct? Can't wait to hear and hopefully to see pictures. They only come when they are ready thats for sure!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> I am playing catch up on last week but wanted to show you my new glasses. I am attempting to switch from progressive lenses to lined trifocals. We will see. I picked them up on Friday. The blurry part is bugging me but I am giving it some time.


Like the look of the new glasses hope that you can adjust to them soon. I took me awhile and DH never did he went back to single vision and takes them off (or pushes them up on his head) to read things.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Thank you all for the comments on Mia. Joy I have to agree with you about the eyes, as she has her daddy's eyes which are much like mine. I can actually see some of both parents in her (of course). I wasn't real sure about the name at first, after seeing her it fits! We may call her MJ not sure will have to see how her personality develops. 

Julie the gansey is amazing! Will try to catch up later. Need to go back and read the summary as I never did get last week finished. Will hopefully do better this week. Hopefully will be a calmer week!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Thank you all for the comments on Mia. Joy I have to agree with you about the eyes, as she has her daddy's eyes which are much like mine. I can actually see some of both parents in her (of course). I wasn't real sure about the name at first, after seeing her it fits! We may call her MJ not sure will have to see how her personality develops.
> 
> Julie the gansey is amazing! Will try to catch up later. Need to go back and read the summary as I never did get last week finished. Will hopefully do better this week. Hopefully will be a calmer week!


Thank you, Dawn! I hope you have a calmer week, too. I forget whether I mentioned little Mia- she looks such a darling!


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Such lovely patterns and color Julie!


Lurker 2 said:


> The Guernsey as it is tonight- the back yoke, wrong side.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Glad you're back, I'm looking forward to your posts. I've been MIA for a while too


Spider said:


> Good evening everyone, have been gone for so long.
> Hope everyone is doing well, but I am sure I am way behind on many things.,
> Life just seems to get so busy. And now we are entering December and such a busy time of year. Actually are mentioning snow for tomorrow and we have not seen any yet this past month. Last winter was so very mild for us in our area of the Midwest. And they are predicting about the same weather for this winter. Fine with me.
> Thanksgiving was celebrated and so great to see family. Now on to Christmas.
> Hugs and good health and happiness to all. Have missed keeping up with all of you.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Betty, hope you're over your sinus infection before you go on your trip.

Sam, that conserve sounds so good. Don't know if we have goji berries here, maybe in the health food store.

Bonnie, you're ahead of me with your Christmas cards. I started mine yesterday but still have a lot to do. Notes to put in many of them.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Allergies have really kicked in this morning . If I had £1 for every time I have sneezed in the last 4 hours , I would have quite a few hundred by now . Everything is itching even my neck which is different . Got my glasses on because eyes are sore and I think I could win Rudolph in a red nose competition. Oh well at least there is one good thing my allergies won't kick in when I go in the loft


Sorry to hear about your allergy. Haven't you had a frost yet? Usually people feel much better after a frost.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

angelam said:


> Hope you made it to the movies OK and enjoyed it. What did you see? It's nice to see a picture of James.
> 
> Edit. Just caught up. See it was Lady in the Van. that's definitely on my list, if only to see Maggie Smith. Glad you enjoyed it.


Didn't hear that you were having such high winds. Hope there wasn't any damage or injuries. I haven't heard of Lady in the Van. Is it a new movie or an older one?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, I guess I'm all caught up here, think I'll go fix David some breakfast since he finally surfaced, we both slept in a bit though, and then see if I can't get Marla's vest finished,
> Christopher called at about 10pm last night, Kerry had broken his nose, they were playing around and she caught him with her knee, he had her set it immediately, but needed to ask mom what else to do. Told them it's all fun and games until someone gets hurt, now they know to be more careful. lol. He'll be sore and have a couple black eyes for a few days.
> It's supposed to warm up to 30f today, and get into the 40's in a few days, it will be nice to warm up, we don't usually get this cold until around Christmas, I think it's going to be a very cold winter.
> Okay, I'm really getting off her now, see you all later, have a great day.


Oh, poor Kerry. I'm sure he'll be showing it off to his friends.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

9:10am. Down at Tim Hortons on the free wifi. In touch with Bell yesterday regarding the Internet and phone. I will have it back on sometime today and will explain their stupidity later on. 

Wanted to say Happy Monday everyone. May your day be filled with smiles and happiness. See you later.&#9786;&#9786;&#9786;


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That's what always happened at our house too .12 days of Christmas . Used to do it later myself but then it got to that we put it up the first week of December . I'm a bit early this year because I will be at the hospital half of this week with son and have the nurse coming Tuesday to do some checks on husband so hoping to get finished tomorrow


I'm going to put mine up today or tomorrow. I love to have all my decorations up for the whole month.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> The NRA is our National Rifle Association and huge gun lobbyist
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/National_Rifle_Association
> 
> https://www.ncjrs.gov/App/Publications/abstract.aspx?ID=261303
> ...


I would find that very scary. Every year, there are kids killed because they were playing with guns they didn't realize were loaded. Here, guns are supposed to be kept in locked cases but accidents still happen.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Hi all! Well another crazy busy weekend on the books. My granddaughter Mia Jean was born November 28th at 1:32 a.m. 20 inches long 6 pounds 7 ounces. I am way to old to be staying up that late, we didnt get back into the room after the birth and clean up till 2:30 then it was a quick hello to Mia and home for some sleep, we had our Thanksgiving dinner that afternoon and shared pictures with everyone. Ive been back and forth to the hospital quite a bit since then. They come home tomorrow so will be stopping there daily after work for awhile. They are both a bit nervous and anxious being first time parents. Its so amazing how much love your heart can hold when you see them. You think when you have kids that you cant love anything more than them, them you have grandkids. I might be biased but she is just so amazing and beautiful!
> 
> Hope that everyone is doing well. Happy Birthday and Happy Anniversary to those I missed. Keeping you all in my prayers.
> 
> Prayers and hugs


She is lovely. Congratulations to all.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I am playing catch up on last week but wanted to show you my new glasses. I am attempting to switch from progressive lenses to lined trifocals. We will see. I picked them up on Friday. The blurry part is bugging me but I am giving it some time.


What a very nice picture of you. The glasses suit you. Hope you get used to the trifocals quickly. If you wear them all the time, be careful about going down stairs.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Mums been getting worse and her doctor has sent her to Emergency. Heading off there now as I have the knowledge to discuss with doctors best (well other than Vicky who might have other things to worry about right now-she goes in in 5 hours).


Hope all goes well with your mom


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Darowil - sorry to hear that your mum isn't well. Hope she improves quickly. Too bad you didn't get the house but maybe it was just meant to be. Hopefully you will find another soon.

KateB - An aching back can be so debilitating. I also thought it might be your mattress. I'm having a problem with mine too and think I should change my mattress although it's not that old...just not comfortable.

Julie - You're really moving along with your Guernsey. I've been working on a cowl but had to rip it back because I had it twisted...and I thought I was so careful when I was joining it.

This morning's news showed awful ice storms in Oklahoma. Do any of our TPers come from there? I can't recall seeing any names from there. Our U.S friends are really getting dumped on....high water, snow and now ice. Not nice at all. Hope things improve for them soon.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Don't know what is going on with this stupid back of mine, it was so much better yesterday and then this morning it's worse again! (And no I didn't overdo it yesterday....wishing now I had then I would have something to blame!) Had to get up at 7.10am as I couldn't lie any longer and I'm now sitting with the heated pad at my back. Seeing my physio friend later today, so hopefully she can do somethin. Sheesh...very disappointing, one step forward and two back! Well at least I don't have to worry about being off work. :lol:


Hope it's better soon, such a pain in the a--


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The Guernsey as it is tonight- the back yoke, wrong side.


It's looking great, Julie, you must be getting to the home stretch now.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> -20!! Think it cold!! Ha, I would be frozen. LOL Mind you I would like to come and spend just a couple of days playing in the snow and seeing a white Christmas but then I would want to come back to the warm.


 :thumbup: You would be welcome & probably love the snow but as you say only for a few days. We always find it funny when we took the kids snowboarding all the workers at those places were Australians or NZlanders :-D Come to enjoy the snow
:lol:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Julie your Gansey is beautiful. I marvel again at your skill.
> Of to work a bit early as there was a bit more snow during the night. Up a half hour earlier to shovel the sidewalk and driveway. I shall watch out for deer this AM as now is when they come down from the heavy snow in the mountains to browse in the valley. I am hoping they will come into the front yard and "trim" my front bushes again. Have a great day.


We almost got a deer with the truck when going out for supper on Sat. DH calls it "stupid season" as the deer are far more interested in the opposite sex than watching where they are going :roll: Safe travels.

I'm surprised you want them to trim your bushes, I swear atthem for that as they never stop at a " trim"


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

budasha said:


> Didn't hear that you were having such high winds. Hope there wasn't any damage or injuries. I haven't heard of Lady in the Van. Is it a new movie or an older one?


No wind damage that I've heard of thankfully.
Lady in the Van is a new movie based on a true story of an eccentric lady who lived in a camper van parked in Alan Bennett's (the playwright) front driveway for about 15 years. Maggie Smith of course plays the eccentric old lady well!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> Hi all! Well another crazy busy weekend on the books. My granddaughter Mia Jean was born November 28th at 1:32 a.m. 20 inches long 6 pounds 7 ounces. I am way to old to be staying up that late, we didnt get back into the room after the birth and clean up till 2:30 then it was a quick hello to Mia and home for some sleep, we had our Thanksgiving dinner that afternoon and shared pictures with everyone. Ive been back and forth to the hospital quite a bit since then. They come home tomorrow so will be stopping there daily after work for awhile. They are both a bit nervous and anxious being first time parents. Its so amazing how much love your heart can hold when you see them. You think when you have kids that you cant love anything more than them, them you have grandkids. I might be biased but she is just so amazing and beautiful!
> 
> Hope that everyone is doing well. Happy Birthday and Happy Anniversary to those I missed. Keeping you all in my prayers.
> 
> Prayers and hugs


She is beautiful. Hard to believe you are now a grandmother but welcome to the club. What a wonderful club it is. The eyes are amazing and this is when I say you can still see Heaven & pure love in their eyes. Enjoy this precious time. I can attest as a grandmother that it is special.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie, so glad you weren't hit by the deer. I say that they hit you as they seem to run into you. So dangerous if they come through the window into you or send you into a skid.

Flyty1n, safe driving in this winter weather now that it is settling in. Amazingly we are still sunny here but I can tell from you that it is coming soon.

Darowil, won't be long now till you will be joining the Grandparent's club so hold on for the roller coaster ride. It is so special the first time you hold that wee one in your arms. As Dawn said, (not a quote) the love you experience is so strong. Just read where your mom is worse. Two major things at once. So sorry to hear this and hope she has a turn for the better. Sending you Big Hugs and prayers. 

Spider & Nittergma, always nice to see you!

gagesmom, glad to hear things are resolved with Bell.:thumbup: 

Kate, so sorry to hear your back is worse again. I know that back pain is excruciating. Hope they can get your so you are out of pain! 

Caren, sounds like such fun and looking forward to the flowers and learning about your new life.

Swedenme, had to laugh about the selfie. My arms aren't long enough and can't get one to turn out. Now I see all these people with long sticks that hold the camera for selfies. :roll: However, I could use one. :XD: :XD: :XD: Don't even recognize me and think it is a cousin of mine that I took a picture of.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KateB said:


> It used to flood at the south end of the town, but they built retaining walls and that seems to have worked. It only ever happened at the beginning of the year when the tides are very high - often the sea is level with the pier! (normally a drop of about 15 feet) We did have another flood in the town a year or so ago, but that was caused by debris building up under a bridge and damming up the burn - it's name is the Gogo Burn incidentally, no idea why. Years ago I was standing in the Main Street at the ATM and something white to my left caught my eye....it was a swan happily swimming around! In the dark I hadn't realised that the sea had come half way up the street. :shock:


Wow, how shocking to see a swan go by in the dark where there is normally no water.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gwen, so glad you had such a lovely visit. :thumbup: 

Darowil, sorry you didn't get the house. Hopefully something else will be even more perfect for you. You have so much going on all at once, with your mother, the baby, and trying to buy a new home. Just read where you also have new glasses and are adjusting to that. WOW A lot going on.

Fun vintage pictures Kate. Donmaur sent me patterns for socks and gloves that are like this.

Oh my Julie, that is gorgeous. I can't wait to see it all done but it sure is fun watching the progress. Such talent, and it isn't just the knitting but also making your own patterns, fitting the arms and sleeves along with the neck and decreasing the stitches. I'm probably not stating it all correctly, but accept it with the compliment it is.:thumbup: 

Tami, what a beautiful photo of you. The glasses look lovely and I hope you adjust to them. It actually takes the brain a while, but if you stick with it and give it enough time, it should work. 

Spider, glad the hours are less at work and you have more time for yourself now.

Sassafras, great going on the socks. Did you show pictures?

Gwen, glad you like the pattern and were able to get the book. Is Carol that visited with you, Cmaliza?

Thanks to all for the Birthday Wishes. You all helped make it so special. DH said I can get whatever I want and in addition to going to Canada and taking my aunt out to dinner, I want a telescope. He said to pick it out and its mine. We just buy for the children and DGC at Christmas and our 50th is coming up soon, so a telescope it is. Now to do the research and figure it all out. Has been a dream of mine for as long as I can remember to have one.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

For all you truck drivers, Kathy, David, and my family, be safe on those winter roads. May the Angels guide you safely on your way.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is enormous! Mine is all of ten inches! And won't be pulled out of the cupboard for some time yet. Mum always decorated our tree AFTER we had gone to bed 24th December- not sure why- and it always came down at Epiphany.


Very wise. With back & hip problems you don't need to be carrying anything heavy. Perfect size.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> i do try to stretch my horizons once in a while. --- sam :lol: :lol:


 :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme, that will be so beautiful. Can't wait to see it all adorned.

Must look for Fan's poem...Found it. Oh Fan, it is wonderful!! I'm going to send that to my sisters as they are much younger than I am and will surely appreciate. For some of my friends also.

In case you missed it, Fan's Poem:

The Change In Me
A headaches raging through my brain
And that foggy feelings here again
Last month was early this ones late
Or did I just forget the date?
Tears threaten to cloud my view
My outlooks rather bleak and blue
Why so sad what can it be
That's brought about this change in me?
A couple of friends feel just the same
They say it's our age that's all to blame
That certain time in a woman's life
When hormones cause all sorts of strife
Ups and downs highs and lows
Grumpy moods come and go
Warm and clammy then icy cold
It's the dreaded flushes so I'm told
A doctors visit has found the cause
I'm not going nuts it's the menopause


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Margaret, sorry you didn't get the house. Healing energy for your mom. Gosh, maybe you are even a grandma already,!
Julie, just beautiful. So much talent.
Kate, do hope your back heals quickly. So debilitating.
Sam, hope you are better.
Sonja, I don't like pics either. Daralene, will try and show pic of socks. I always have a pair on the needles and forget to take pix. Went to Joanns yesterday and got green grosgrain ribbon and wee tiny safety pins to make ribbons for healing the earth. Will try and find link to Thich Nhat Hahn site.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

nittergma said:


> Such lovely patterns and color Julie!


Thank you so much!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Daralene, here is the link http://www.earthholder.org/contemplation-and-action-blog/wear-a-green-ribbon

Basically I think if you google earth holder.org it will get you there.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Margaret, sorry you didn't get the house. Healing energy for your mom. Gosh, maybe you are even a grandma already,!
> Julie, just beautiful. So much talent.
> Kate, do hope your back heals quickly. So debilitating.
> Sam, hope you are better.
> Sonja, I don't like pics either. Daralene, will try and show pic of socks. I always have a pair on the needles and forget to take pix. Went to Joanns yesterday and got green grosgrain ribbon and wee tiny safety pins to make ribbons for healing the earth. Will try and find link to Thich Nhat Hahn site.


Will look forward to the site. Listening to Pema Chodron on Youtube.com about Unconditional Confidence.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

angelam said:


> No wind damage that I've heard of thankfully.
> Lady in the Van is a new movie based on a true story of an eccentric lady who lived in a camper van parked in Alan Bennett's (the playwright) front driveway for about 15 years. Maggie Smith of course plays the eccentric old lady well!


I do like her. I'll have to keep an eye out for it in our local theatre.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Darowil - sorry to hear that your mum isn't well. Hope she improves quickly. Too bad you didn't get the house but maybe it was just meant to be. Hopefully you will find another soon.
> 
> KateB - An aching back can be so debilitating. I also thought it might be your mattress. I'm having a problem with mine too and think I should change my mattress although it's not that old...just not comfortable.
> 
> ...


The yoke does seem slow going though! Especially cabling every sixth row- I am having to be very careful. Isn't that a bummer when you discover a twist- you may recall I did that with the red Guernsey- had to undo the whole six inches I had knit.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It's looking great, Julie, you must be getting to the home stretch now.


It will feel like it once I am onto the sleeves! Thanks Bonnie.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> The yoke does seem slow going though! Especially cabling every sixth row- I am having to be very careful. Isn't that a bummer when you discover a twist- you may recall I did that with the red Guernsey- had to undo the whole six inches I had knit.


Julie, it is quite easy to correct a twist. Learned to do it at a workshop. Wonderful as I have done the same thing and if you discover it you can correct it. I'll look it up if it is on youtube.





I have used this one and gone back quite a few cables.





The 2nd one is sure great if it is back at the beginning and you are almost done.

I've never done the 2nd one but sure would be a life saver. She says it is scary, probably not for you, but practice it on a swatch first if you want and then on the project.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> I hope he has a safe trip as well. I try to pick routes that are not heavy with traffic in order to reduce the chance of accidents. Let David know that the worst sections of I-94 are around the PawPaw area and the Galesburg area. It always seems to be where accidents occur and shut down part of the highway. The huge accident last winter, involving over 100 vehicles (close to 200), occurred at the Galesburg exit. When the wind blows it becomes no visibility in that area and people were fined heavily for causing that accident. They watched people's videos and determined which vehicles crashed due to driving too fast for the conditions and fined them. If a car had stopped without crashing and then they were crashed into, they did not get fined but it still cost a lot of money to get vehicles back from the tow lot.
> 
> I just read an article that says that the results of a safety audit will be released tomorrow regarding that huge accident. I will be interested in seeing what they will do if anything.


I agree, will be interesting to see, you just never know if they'll take action or not 
David just called a bit ago, he is going to be home in a few hours he got loaded, but won't leave until tomorrow as they want him to take the new truck out for a little test run and work on his truck.
I hope that he's able to miss the worst of your weather. 
I can understand charging the people that were going to fast, but the people that had stopped and weren't moving couldn't really do anything except stay off the roads altogether.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Here is my tree so far had to stop as I can't remember where I put the extension lead for my lights


 I need to pull my decorations up out of the basement, we've decided not to put the tree up at this point, because we have nowhere to put it, I think I will get a little bitty one and move the piano out of the dinning room and put the tree on top of that.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Julie, it is quite easy to correct a twist. Learned to do it at a workshop. Wonderful as I have done the same thing and if you discover it you can correct it. I'll look it up if it is on youtube.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This was a twist in the cast on, Daralene- no way for that one, but the Frog Pond!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Tami, love the pic of you.
Spider, welcome.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Oh dear, our Sam hasn't posted. Hope he isn't at "spa".


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Getting ready to go to the movies tonight as long as the wind doesn't blow us off the road. ☔☔☔🌀🌀🌀🌀🌀


Love this picture!!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Darowil forgot to mention hope your mom is doing better. Strange how both our mom's have issues around same time dgds are being born. Hope your pulls thru as well a mine has.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

I've been busy today finished decorating the living room and the tree 
Nearly finished a little boys cardy / jacket , finished my cushion and I've made origami stars . Saw some in a shop here and tight fisted me thought how much &#128561; I can make them so I borrowed a book from the library and made some quite happy with how they turned out although I have got clumsy hands they don't do as they are told


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> Sorry to hear about your allergy. Haven't you had a frost yet? Usually people feel much better after a frost.


Thanks Liz no frost yet had everything else in the last few days but no frost 
I'm a lot better today think the medication finally started working and the itch has gone for now


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Cashmere a you are most welcome re poem.
Sweden me the cushion is wonderful, it reminds me of a cross stitch wall hanging I made for my mother. They can be used for knitting designs too which is very handy. 
Having seen Julie's Guernsey can tell you all it's absolutely gorgeous work.
Busy day ahead so must scoot, cheers everybody Fan


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i do think i am on the mend - finally - i'm so glad i found the afrin in my medicine cabinet - it really helps. i feel kind of washed out but other than that i'm good to go. a bit of a cough that i have an idea will stick around for a while - i sound like camile.

it's a bright sunny day - mostly blue sky - but too cold for me to want to be out in it. it's to be in the low fifties later in the week. doesn't feel like the first of dedember is tomorrow. heidi will soon be putting up the tree - i'm thinking next weekend.

ayden home today - wish heidi would figure out who is the parent. i was good - i did not say anything. 

now to get reading. and i am feeling tons better - thanks you for all the good health wishes. --- sam


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> The wind seem to be gone for now. I did wonder if David missed the snow in Michigan, my sister sent me ohotos of the snow there. Fingers crossed the weather is good for again this time.
> James and I went to a garden shop instead seems how we gad planned on being out. I took a few photos while there. It is decked out for christmas. I will have to figure out where they are stored on this phone.


Did you go to one of them big garden centres were they sell everything 
I went to one last week with 2 of my sons and saw some gorgeous Christmas items but the prices on them were ridiculous .


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

why would i put an lol when we all know it is true. --- sam



KateB said:


> He had the cheek to not even put a LOL! :lol:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> I'm going to put mine up today or tomorrow. I love to have all my decorations up for the whole month.


Double post as the heap of junk wouldn't move then as soon as I pressed again message came up twice grrrrr


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> I'm going to put mine up today or tomorrow. I love to have all my decorations up for the whole month.


Hope you post a picture or 2 love seeing all the different styles of trees and decorations . Will post a picture of mine tomorrow as I've now decorated it


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I've been busy today finished decorating the living room and the tree
> Nearly finished a little boys cardy / jacket , finished my cushion and I've made origami stars . Saw some in a shop here and tight fisted me thought how much 😱 I can make them so I borrowed a book from the library and made some quite happy with how they turned out although I have got clumsy hands they don't do as they are told


The cushion is lovely! It is good you can keep yourself busy- it does help.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Cashmere a you are most welcome re poem.
> Sweden me the cushion is wonderful, it reminds me of a cross stitch wall hanging I made for my mother. They can be used for knitting designs too which is very handy.
> Having seen Julie's Guernsey can tell you all it's absolutely gorgeous work.
> Busy day ahead so must scoot, cheers everybody Fan


Hope your busy day goes well, Fan! And thanks for the compliment.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> why would i put an lol when we all know it is true. --- sam


Oh do we, indeed?!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> Bonnie, so glad you weren't hit by the deer. I say that they hit you as they seem to run into you. So dangerous if they come through the window into you or send you into a skid.
> 
> Flyty1n, safe driving in this winter weather now that it is settling in. Amazingly we are still sunny here but I can tell from you that it is coming soon.
> 
> ...


 That's my problem my arms are not long enough . That's also how I knew I needn't glasses for reading as my arm was not long enough to move the book any further away


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Fan said:


> Cashmere a you are most welcome re poem.
> Sweden me the cushion is wonderful, it reminds me of a cross stitch wall hanging I made for my mother. They can be used for knitting designs too which is very handy.
> Having seen Julie's Guernsey can tell you all it's absolutely gorgeous work.
> Busy day ahead so must scoot, cheers everybody Fan


Thank you Fan . I enjoy using colours and graphs . Got a load of cars and truck graphs so I'm going to make a blanket after I've finished my hat and socks


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

I am going to try and post right now, I think it is the internet here, it has been giving me a lot of problems trying to download KP and then trying to type a reply is awful, just jumps around. 
Julie your knitting is magical.
Will try and catch up on the reading if it will let me. 
The snow is coming, just listening to the radio while out getting groceries. So it will be interesting to see what we get out of this.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> i do think i am on the mend - finally - i'm so glad i found the afrin in my medicine cabinet - it really helps. i feel kind of washed out but other than that i'm good to go. a bit of a cough that i have an idea will stick around for a while - i sound like camile.
> 
> it's a bright sunny day - mostly blue sky - but too cold for me to want to be out in it. it's to be in the low fifties later in the week. doesn't feel like the first of dedember is tomorrow. heidi will soon be putting up the tree - i'm thinking next weekend.
> 
> ...


 Glad to hear you are feeling better Sam hope the cough goes soon too 
It's a shame that Heidi can't sort out the problem of Ayden and going to school . She is not helping him by letting him stay at home .


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> The cushion is lovely! It is good you can keep yourself busy- it does help.


Thank you Julie . You too are keeping busy . The Guernsey is coming along great , nearly on the home stretch . I've made my own little Guernsey or rightly said I've knit a cardy with a few different cable stitch patterns in it . Even added a collar which was a first for . I'm quite pleased with it . Just finished sewing it together now to find some buttons 
Sonja


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

she is a beautiful baby dawn - what fun for you. --- sam



Pup lover said:


> Hi all! Well another crazy busy weekend on the books. My granddaughter Mia Jean was born November 28th at 1:32 a.m. 20 inches long 6 pounds 7 ounces. I am way to old to be staying up that late, we didnt get back into the room after the birth and clean up till 2:30 then it was a quick hello to Mia and home for some sleep, we had our Thanksgiving dinner that afternoon and shared pictures with everyone. Ive been back and forth to the hospital quite a bit since then. They come home tomorrow so will be stopping there daily after work for awhile. They are both a bit nervous and anxious being first time parents. Its so amazing how much love your heart can hold when you see them. You think when you have kids that you cant love anything more than them, them you have grandkids. I might be biased but she is just so amazing and beautiful!
> 
> Hope that everyone is doing well. Happy Birthday and Happy Anniversary to those I missed. Keeping you all in my prayers.
> 
> Prayers and hugs


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending tons of healing energy to mum - hope she is feeling better soon. think we are as anxious for the baby as you are. --- sam



darowil said:


> Mums been getting worse and her doctor has sent her to Emergency. Heading off there now as I have the knowledge to discuss with doctors best (well other than Vicky who might have other things to worry about right now-she goes in in 5 hours).


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Oh do we, indeed?!


Precisely!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending tons of healing energy your way kate - hope your physio person can make you feel better. --- sam



KateB said:


> Don't know what is going on with this stupid back of mine, it was so much better yesterday and then this morning it's worse again! (And no I didn't overdo it yesterday....wishing now I had then I would have something to blame!) Had to get up at 7.10am as I couldn't lie any longer and I'm now sitting with the heated pad at my back. Seeing my physio friend later today, so hopefully she can do somethin. Sheesh...very disappointing, one step forward and two back! Well at least I don't have to worry about being off work. :lol:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

looks good julie - i am amazed at all the designs you have worked out - such talent. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> The Guernsey as it is tonight- the back yoke, wrong side.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

now just where would you women be without a man by your side. ooh - did i just say that? --- sam


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Spider said:


> I am going to try and post right now, I think it is the internet here, it has been giving me a lot of problems trying to download KP and then trying to type a reply is awful, just jumps around.
> Julie your knitting is magical.
> Will try and catch up on the reading if it will let me.
> The snow is coming, just listening to the radio while out getting groceries. So it will be interesting to see what we get out of this.


Thank you, Spider!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Julie . You too are keeping busy . The Guernsey is coming along great , nearly on the home stretch . I've made my own little Guernsey or rightly said I've knit a cardy with a few different cable stitch patterns in it . Even added a collar which was a first for . I'm quite pleased with it . Just finished sewing it together now to find some buttons
> Sonja


Perhaps it is closer to an Aran?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> looks good julie - i am amazed at all the designs you have worked out - such talent. --- sam


In this case, I am working Alice Starmore's design, not my own, so I can't take much credit, other than having added the Arbroath Marriage Lines. It did involve a lot of maths though, because it is a good two sizes bigger than her 'large'. ie., I am not a small size person!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Perhaps it is closer to an Aran?


Yes you are right more like an Aran .


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

thewren said:


> now just where would you women be without a man by your side. ooh - did i just say that? --- sam


Yes, you did, Sam..and the answer is Heaven!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Yes you are right more like an Aran .


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Yes, you did, Sam..and the answer is Heaven!


I couldn't think of a suitable retort!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

martina said:


> Yes, you did, Sam..and the answer is Heaven!


Brilliant . I must remember that next time my husband says where would you be without me . My reply is not so polite


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Loved this photo! You two are perfectly matched I'd say! Hope you made it to the theater.


Thank you.from both of us. Yes we sure did enjoyed the film.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Happy Monday to you too. Hope the internet gets straightened out for you, what a pain! Love seeing all your knitting projects!


gagesmom said:


> 9:10am. Down at Tim Hortons on the free wifi. In touch with Bell yesterday regarding the Internet and phone. I will have it back on sometime today and will explain their stupidity later on.
> 
> Wanted to say Happy Monday everyone. May your day be filled with smiles and happiness. See you later.☺☺☺


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Hi all! Well another crazy busy weekend on the books. My granddaughter Mia Jean was born November 28th at 1:32 a.m. 20 inches long 6 pounds 7 ounces. I am way to old to be staying up that late, we didnt get back into the room after the birth and clean up till 2:30 then it was a quick hello to Mia and home for some sleep, we had our Thanksgiving dinner that afternoon and shared pictures with everyone. Ive been back and forth to the hospital quite a bit since then. They come home tomorrow so will be stopping there daily after work for awhile. They are both a bit nervous and anxious being first time parents. Its so amazing how much love your heart can hold when you see them. You think when you have kids that you cant love anything more than them, them you have grandkids. I might be biased but she is just so amazing and beautiful!
> 
> Hope that everyone is doing well. Happy Birthday and Happy Anniversary to those I missed. Keeping you all in my prayers.
> 
> Prayers and hugs


Welcome Mia Jean. A beautiful wee lass.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Before I read and catch up on the KTP I just have to say that today has been an amazing day. I was on the road a little before 6 a.m. headed to Duluth (just outside Atlanta) to meet up with Betty from MS. What an amazing and beautiful lady she is. I was given the priviledge of joining in with her church group and helping with Operatioin Christmas Child. I had never heard of it before and was so blown away at the volunteers that package boxes of items to be sent to children in other countries some of which are what are called dark countries because they are predominantley non-Christian countries. All of these boxes go to extrememly underpriviledged children. Meeting Betty and other women from her Church and area and getting to participate was such a blessing. I was also able to get the name and email of the person in charge of the Athens Area to contact about possible year round volunteering in some way. Like I said a truly amazing day. Betty thank you for you and the opportunity to join in. I will say I am very tired but happy tired. 

Now to go back and catch up on what all you lovely folks have been about today.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Good to hear from you Spider/Linda. Glad you had a good Thanksgiving.



Spider said:


> Good evening everyone, have been gone for so long.
> Hope everyone is doing well, but I am sure I am way behind on many things.,
> Life just seems to get so busy. And now we are entering December and such a busy time of year. Actually are mentioning snow for tomorrow and we have not seen any yet this past month. Last winter was so very mild for us in our area of the Midwest. And they are predicting about the same weather for this winter. Fine with me.
> Thanksgiving was celebrated and so great to see family. Now on to Christmas.
> Hugs and good health and happiness to all. Have missed keeping up with all of you.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Nice glasses on a beautiful lady!


tami_ohio said:


> I am playing catch up on last week but wanted to show you my new glasses. I am attempting to switch from progressive lenses to lined trifocals. We will see. I picked them up on Friday. The blurry part is bugging me but I am giving it some time.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Don't know if anyone is interested in free vintage knitting patterns from the V & A Museum?
> 
> http://www.vam.ac.uk/content/articles/0-9/1940s-knitting-patterns/


Thank.you for the link.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

thewren said:


> now just where would you women be without a man by your side. ooh - did i just say that? --- sam


You're really pushing it, aren't you, Sam?

Ohio Joy


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

martina said:


> Yes, you did, Sam..and the answer is Heaven!


That, too, might depend on the man, of course!!! Or on the time of day . . . or on the day of the week.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ditto Margaret. Keeping all in prayer.


KateB said:


> Hope your mum is okay.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oooooo. So sorry you are in pain Kate. Praying it will be relieved soon.


KateB said:


> Don't know what is going on with this stupid back of mine, it was so much better yesterday and then this morning it's worse again! (And no I didn't overdo it yesterday....wishing now I had then I would have something to blame!) Had to get up at 7.10am as I couldn't lie any longer and I'm now sitting with the heated pad at my back. Seeing my physio friend later today, so hopefully she can do somethin. Sheesh...very disappointing, one step forward and two back! Well at least I don't have to worry about being off work. :lol:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Just a quick dash in- I will be running between hospitals today. Mum was admitted- ?bowel obstruction. Hospitals about 30 minute drive apart- though think I will come here and walk to Vick leaving the car for David. Unless things move very quickly and I want to get there quickly.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> No wind damage that I've heard of thankfully.
> Lady in the Van is a new movie based on a true story of an eccentric lady who lived in a camper van parked in Alan Bennett's (the playwright) front driveway for about 15 years. Maggie Smith of course plays the eccentric old lady well!


Yes she does play her part very well, worrh seeing in my oppinion.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You are really moving along there Julie. Gorgeous work.


Lurker 2 said:


> The Guernsey as it is tonight- the back yoke, wrong side.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Yes it was cmaliza and her DH. What a delightful couple.


Cashmeregma said:


> Gwen, so glad you had such a lovely visit. :thumbup:
> 
> Darowil, sorry you didn't get the house. Hopefully something else will be even more perfect for you. You have so much going on all at once, with your mother, the baby, and trying to buy a new home. Just read where you also have new glasses and are adjusting to that. WOW A lot going on.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is beautiful!


Swedenme said:


> I've been busy today finished decorating the living room and the tree
> Nearly finished a little boys cardy / jacket , finished my cushion and I've made origami stars . Saw some in a shop here and tight fisted me thought how much 😱 I can make them so I borrowed a book from the library and made some quite happy with how they turned out although I have got clumsy hands they don't do as they are told


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I was thinking the exact same thing Joy! LOL Glad you said it!


jheiens said:


> That, too, might depend on the man, of course!!! Or on the time of day . . . or on the day of the week.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I am exhausted. Will try to check in again later. TTYL


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Dawn...Your granddaughter is beautiful. Congratulations. 

Tami...You look stunning! Rookie is right about trying Zenni.com. My son ordered a pair of glasses from the local business and one pair for Zenni to check out both places. He prefers his glasses from Zenni.com and he even tried to fool them by giving incorrect information. The website is so accurate that it caught his wrong information and told him to try again as it is unlikely to have such measurements. He really loves the glasses he got from there and they were quite inexpensive.

Spider...It is good to have you back. I am glad you were able to cut back on your hours so that your body can get better.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I've been busy today finished decorating the living room and the tree
> Nearly finished a little boys cardy / jacket , finished my cushion and I've made origami stars . Saw some in a shop here and tight fisted me thought how much 😱 I can make them so I borrowed a book from the library and made some quite happy with how they turned out although I have got clumsy hands they don't do as they are told


How you can think you have clumsy hands when you can produce a cushion like this is beyond me! :roll: :lol:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

jheiens said:


> You're really pushing it, aren't you, Sam?
> 
> Ohio Joy


one likes to step out of their comfort zone once in a while - think out outside the box so to speak. --- sam :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I've been busy today finished decorating the living room and the tree
> Nearly finished a little boys cardy / jacket , finished my cushion and I've made origami stars . Saw some in a shop here and tight fisted me thought how much 😱 I can make them so I borrowed a book from the library and made some quite happy with how they turned out although I have got clumsy hands they don't do as they are told


Great pattern. You are really talented. I haven't done patterns for years, don't know if I want to start now. I think I'll just watch you. :lol:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thanks Liz no frost yet had everything else in the last few days but no frost
> I'm a lot better today think the medication finally started working and the itch has gone for now


Glad to hear it. Allergies are no fun.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> i do think i am on the mend - finally - i'm so glad i found the afrin in my medicine cabinet - it really helps. i feel kind of washed out but other than that i'm good to go. a bit of a cough that i have an idea will stick around for a while - i sound like camile.
> 
> it's a bright sunny day - mostly blue sky - but too cold for me to want to be out in it. it's to be in the low fifties later in the week. doesn't feel like the first of dedember is tomorrow. heidi will soon be putting up the tree - i'm thinking next weekend.
> 
> ...


Sam, glad that you are feeling....somewhat... better. Hope it won't be long before you're back to your sweet self. Good to let Heidi do her own thing. Grandparents sometimes have to tread very carefully.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Did you go to one of them big garden centres were they sell everything
> I went to one last week with 2 of my sons and saw some gorgeous Christmas items but the prices on them were ridiculous .


I agree but I think the garden centres price things high hoping that the early buyers will buy in. I've been looking but not buying. In fact, I made my own porch pot this year rather than buying, like I did last year.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hope you post a picture or 2 love seeing all the different styles of trees and decorations . Will post a picture of mine tomorrow as I've now decorated it


I will after I get it up. This year, I've decided to go with green and gold. Hopefully it will be pretty.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> now just where would you women be without a man by your side. ooh - did i just say that? --- sam


Wow! You're taking your life in your hands :shock: :shock:

On the other hand, I would love to have a man by my side. Sure do miss him.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Perhaps it is closer to an Aran?


Speaking of Aran, has anyone heard from him. It's been quite a while since I've seen him post.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Before I read and catch up on the KTP I just have to say that today has been an amazing day. I was on the road a little before 6 a.m. headed to Duluth (just outside Atlanta) to meet up with Betty from MS. What an amazing and beautiful lady she is. I was given the priviledge of joining in with her church group and helping with Operatioin Christmas Child. I had never heard of it before and was so blown away at the volunteers that package boxes of items to be sent to children in other countries some of which are what are called dark countries because they are predominantley non-Christian countries. All of these boxes go to extrememly underpriviledged children. Meeting Betty and other women from her Church and area and getting to participate was such a blessing. I was also able to get the name and email of the person in charge of the Athens Area to contact about possible year round volunteering in some way. Like I said a truly amazing day. Betty thank you for you and the opportunity to join in. I will say I am very tired but happy tired.
> 
> Now to go back and catch up on what all you lovely folks have been about today.


Sounds like you and Betty had a great day. What a wonderful thing to do.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> Just a quick dash in- I will be running between hospitals today. Mum was admitted- ?bowel obstruction. Hospitals about 30 minute drive apart- though think I will come here and walk to Vick leaving the car for David. Unless things move very quickly and I want to get there quickly.


Not a pleasant experience for your Mum. Hope doctor can get it sorted quickly.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm caught up finally. I was on the forum and got into the "attic". Wow, can't believe how women can get carried away. It was almost like a satirical novel. Didn't want to get involved in that. Off to have some soup.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, guess you are feeling better enough too be sassy.
Martina, good comback.
Gwen, how great you got to be with Betty and help at her church. Neat.
Sonja, how could you be clumsy and knit such beautiful knits are?
Got up feeling tired and THey...Hope you understand. Finally got to walk Maya for an hour after 2 p.m. was only planning on half an hour, but no wind, sunny 55F so figured I should take advantage of glorious day. Back in bed with electronic blanket on.
Daralene, made 6 green #collaborated ribbons so sangha women would each have one.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Now things seem to be working on here. We are back in the city in our apt and sometimes I think when everyone is using the Internet things get a little funny. 
Gwen how wonderful to be able to help and to meet Betty. 
Sam hope you are feeling better.
First snow of the winter is coming down. Started the exact time John our weather man predicted. We are supposed to get up to five inches before done tomorrow. The nice part about this bout is that the temps are going to remain warm and they figure it will be gone by the weekend. But it is pretty just terrible out for the driving. Did my errands this morning. 
I was so mad at my self, went to a store and found the cutest two cup tea pot with a red cable knitted cozy over it. The cozy had a big red Pom Pom on the top. It was on sale and I was buying it as a gift, told the sales lady to wrap it pretty good and it he bag slipped down my arm and clunked on the pavement. Needless to say, I have a cute red cozy and no tea pot. My own fault for being in a hurry and carrying to many packages and trying to look for my keys. Live and learn.
So fun to be catching up with all of you.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

thewren said:


> one likes to step out of their comfort zone once in a while - think out outside the box so to speak. --- sam :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Or take your life in your hands and stepping into some woman's comfort zone! lolol

You know you're trying to start another 'which side of the road is the ''right'' side thread, right? LOLOL

Ohio Joy


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I've been busy today finished decorating the living room and the tree
> Nearly finished a little boys cardy / jacket , finished my cushion and I've made origami stars . Saw some in a shop here and tight fisted me thought how much 😱 I can make them so I borrowed a book from the library and made some quite happy with how they turned out although I have got clumsy hands they don't do as they are told


Beautiful pillow.. Are you going to post a photo of the stars? I'm sure they are beautiful.
I got DH & DS to get the decorations down but still haven't had a chance to put them up. This afternoon I took GD & went to one of the quilt club members house, we cut pieces so on Sat we will be able to assemble the quilts more quickly. We think there should be enough fabric to make 3-4 twin sized quilts. We will see how far we get.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I'm glad you are on the mend, we hadn't seen you posting so was wondering if you were in the "spa".


thewren said:


> i do think i am on the mend - finally - i'm so glad i found the afrin in my medicine cabinet - it really helps. i feel kind of washed out but other than that i'm good to go. a bit of a cough that i have an idea will stick around for a while - i sound like camile.
> 
> it's a bright sunny day - mostly blue sky - but too cold for me to want to be out in it. it's to be in the low fifties later in the week. doesn't feel like the first of dedember is tomorrow. heidi will soon be putting up the tree - i'm thinking next weekend.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gwen, I'm so glad you got to meet & spend the day with Betty. When my boys were in school we used to do boxes for Operation Christmas Child but the local school doesn't do it anymore.

Margaret, I hope they can help your mom without surgery. Good luck to Vicky.


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Hello my long lost friends ! I have missed you all so much! I'm hopeing life will let me get caught up with you all !


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bubba Love, welcome back.


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

I hope you all had a nice Thanksgiving . Time with family and friends. Julie your Guernsey is looking awesome ! 
I see there is a new Grandma and Papa and one in waiting ! How exciting Congratulations ! Now the fun begins .
Sonja I have read that your son is not well ,I will be praying for him.
Happy Birthday to all I've missed &#127874;&#127874; get well soon to those who are not well.. Bonnie your puppy will be a lot of work ,but so much fun for children. Sam I hope you and your grandson are felling better. If I've missed anyone sorry tried to do a speed read to get caught up


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Have to speed back through to see all the wonderful projects, I've missed.
I've just been able to knit again in the last week


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> :thumbup: You would be welcome & probably love the snow but as you say only for a few days. We always find it funny when we took the kids snowboarding all the workers at those places were Australians or NZlanders :-D Come to enjoy the snow
> :lol:


 :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I've been busy today finished decorating the living room and the tree
> Nearly finished a little boys cardy / jacket , finished my cushion and I've made origami stars . Saw some in a shop here and tight fisted me thought how much 😱 I can make them so I borrowed a book from the library and made some quite happy with how they turned out although I have got clumsy hands they don't do as they are told


Wow its stunning! Well done. :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> i do think i am on the mend - finally - i'm so glad i found the afrin in my medicine cabinet - it really helps. i feel kind of washed out but other than that i'm good to go. a bit of a cough that i have an idea will stick around for a while - i sound like camile.
> 
> it's a bright sunny day - mostly blue sky - but too cold for me to want to be out in it. it's to be in the low fifties later in the week. doesn't feel like the first of dedember is tomorrow. heidi will soon be putting up the tree - i'm thinking next weekend.
> 
> ...


Good to hear that you are on the mend Sam. :thumbup: Take care.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Before I read and catch up on the KTP I just have to say that today has been an amazing day. I was on the road a little before 6 a.m. headed to Duluth (just outside Atlanta) to meet up with Betty from MS. What an amazing and beautiful lady she is. I was given the priviledge of joining in with her church group and helping with Operatioin Christmas Child. I had never heard of it before and was so blown away at the volunteers that package boxes of items to be sent to children in other countries some of which are what are called dark countries because they are predominantley non-Christian countries. All of these boxes go to extrememly underpriviledged children. Meeting Betty and other women from her Church and area and getting to participate was such a blessing. I was also able to get the name and email of the person in charge of the Athens Area to contact about possible year round volunteering in some way. Like I said a truly amazing day. Betty thank you for you and the opportunity to join in. I will say I am very tired but happy tired.
> 
> Now to go back and catch up on what all you lovely folks have been about today.


Wonderful! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Margaret I do hope they can get the obstruction sorted without needing surgery.

All the best for Vicky......


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bubba Love said:


> Have to speed back through to see all the wonderful projects, I've missed.
> I've just been able to knit again in the last week


Hello there, welcome back... we were starting to get a bit concerned about you.

Hope you are doing well. Good to hear that you are able to knit again now.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> I agree but I think the garden centres price things high hoping that the early buyers will buy in. I've been looking but not buying. In fact, I made my own porch pot this year rather than buying, like I did last year.


Liz whenever I see your avatar you remind me of my sister in Sweden apart from her hair is dark and now with your post you reminded me of my oldest sister she used to go every year to the same garden centre and buy Christmas plants and pots 😊


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Sam, guess you are feeling better enough too be sassy.
> Martina, good comback.
> Gwen, how great you got to be with Betty and help at her church. Neat.
> Sonja, how could you be clumsy and knit such beautiful knits are?
> ...


Thank you Joy and I'm glad the weather was nice for your walk with Maya 
Sometimes it's nice to just keep walking when the weather is lovely 
Although I think Mishka and I have different ideas on lovely weather 😄


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bubba Love said:


> Hello my long lost friends ! I have missed you all so much! I'm hopeing life will let me get caught up with you all !


We missed you to Jackie nice to have you back

Sonja


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> This made me smile Marilynn you forgot the panda eyes or by now the zombie eyes and the itchy , blotchy skin . Don't want to scare everyone 😄
> I don't have a recent picture of myself as I'm usually behind the camera
> Did try to take a selfie but that scared me as I looked like my mother 😱 Think it was the eyes
> As I resemble my dads side of the family
> ...


Oh we will wait for it😊 Your selfie reminded me of one time I was out and called home. When I got home and was listening to the messages on the machine and wondered why my Aunt was calling my DH. Sure didn't think that was what I sounded like.😊


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I've been busy today finished decorating the living room and the tree
> Nearly finished a little boys cardy / jacket , finished my cushion and I've made origami stars . Saw some in a shop here and tight fisted me thought how much 😱 I can make them so I borrowed a book from the library and made some quite happy with how they turned out although I have got clumsy hands they don't do as they are told


Beautiful. That wasn't done with clumsy hands😊


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I need to pull my decorations up out of the basement, we've decided not to put the tree up at this point, because we have nowhere to put it, I think I will get a little bitty one and move the piano out of the dinning room and put the tree on top of that.


I was actually looking at the little Charlie Brown tree in the Sears catalogue today. I think it's kind of cute😀


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> i do think i am on the mend - finally - i'm so glad i found the afrin in my medicine cabinet - it really helps. i feel kind of washed out but other than that i'm good to go. a bit of a cough that i have an idea will stick around for a while - i sound like camile.
> 
> it's a bright sunny day - mostly blue sky - but too cold for me to want to be out in it. it's to be in the low fifties later in the week. doesn't feel like the first of dedember is tomorrow. heidi will soon be putting up the tree - i'm thinking next weekend.
> 
> ...


Glad you are feeling better Sam. It is awfully hard at times to keep ones mouth shut isn't it.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Before I read and catch up on the KTP I just have to say that today has been an amazing day. I was on the road a little before 6 a.m. headed to Duluth (just outside Atlanta) to meet up with Betty from MS. What an amazing and beautiful lady she is. I was given the priviledge of joining in with her church group and helping with Operatioin Christmas Child. I had never heard of it before and was so blown away at the volunteers that package boxes of items to be sent to children in other countries some of which are what are called dark countries because they are predominantley non-Christian countries. All of these boxes go to extrememly underpriviledged children. Meeting Betty and other women from her Church and area and getting to participate was such a blessing. I was also able to get the name and email of the person in charge of the Athens Area to contact about possible year round volunteering in some way. Like I said a truly amazing day. Betty thank you for you and the opportunity to join in. I will say I am very tired but happy tired.
> 
> Now to go back and catch up on what all you lovely folks have been about today.


How nice that you were able to meet and what a great thing you did together. Kudos to all of you.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

jheiens said:


> You're really pushing it, aren't you, Sam?
> 
> Ohio Joy


Getting cheekier all the time😋


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Spider said:


> Now things seem to be working on here. We are back in the city in our apt and sometimes I think when everyone is using the Internet things get a little funny.
> Gwen how wonderful to be able to help and to meet Betty.
> Sam hope you are feeling better.
> First snow of the winter is coming down. Started the exact time John our weather man predicted. We are supposed to get up to five inches before done tomorrow. The nice part about this bout is that the temps are going to remain warm and they figure it will be gone by the weekend. But it is pretty just terrible out for the driving. Did my errands this morning.
> ...


Oh no!! How frustrating. I think I might have cried😢


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Bubba Love, welcome back.


Yes, from me too. Have been wondering how you are doing.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

mags7 said:


> Oh we will wait for it😊 Your selfie reminded me of one time I was out and called home. When I got home and was listening to the messages on the machine and wondered why my Aunt was calling my DH. Sure didn't think that was what I sounded like.😊


When I was a teenager and answered the phone I used to get " can I speak to your mother or an adult please I used to take great delight in saying my mothers gone On holiday and there are no other adults here :XD:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> I am exhausted. Will try to check in again later. TTYL


Not surprising that you are exhausted Gwen but a happy tiredness. 
must have been lovely to meet up with Betty 
And to help out with a worthwhile cause to 
Hope you have a good nights sleep


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> You are really moving along there Julie. Gorgeous work.


 :thumbup: Thanks Gwen!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> When I was a teenager and answered the phone I used to get " can I speak to your mother or an adult please I used to take great delight in saying my mothers gone On holiday and there are no other adults here :XD:


I was told I sounded just like my mum & if I answered the phone her friends would say "Hello Jan" and launch into a conversation before I could say "It's NOT Jan, it's Catherine!"


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> I was told I sounded just like my mum & if I answered the phone her friends would say "Hello Jan" and launch into a conversation before I could say "It's NOT Jan, it's Catherine!"


I used to give my 'older/younger' brother the heebie jeebies I sounded so much like Mum, starting a conversation on the phone- he used not know which of us it was, calling- long ago in the days before 'caller ID'. Even happened once after her death.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I have been in touch with him via email. He is quite happy and well. SAid he would be on the KTP shortly. Been quite busy.


budasha said:


> Speaking of Aran, has anyone heard from him. It's been quite a while since I've seen him post.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Thanks, Gwen. I'd been thinking I'd better get a PM off to him and couldn't seem to find the moment to get it done. Thanks for being more coordinated than I've been lately.

Looking forward to hearing from him.

Ohio Joy

Has your package arrived yet?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Wow, didn't realize how tired I was last night. I stretched out on the sofa at 5 and woke up at 7:30 and went straight to bed and slept soundly until 6:30 ths morning. Just caught up on the KTP. Linda so sorry you "lost" the tea pot. Been there done that sort of thing before. I was going to post some pictures of the OCC but forgot to ask the other ladies in the picture if it was okay to post so I hesitte to post them.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I don't think anyone got the mail in yesterday. I'll go check it in a few minutes to see and let you know.

EDIT: went right out and nothing in the mailbox nor anywhere in the house so no package yet. Most likely will today and will let you know when it arrives.


jheiens said:


> Thanks, Gwen. I'd been thinking I'd better get a PM off to him and couldn't seem to find the moment to get it done. Thanks for being more coordinated than I've been lately.
> 
> Looking forward to hearing from him.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Joy I just went and tracked the package and it said information not available. Will check later if it doesn't arrive today and let you now.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Okay I'm going to go wade through my email (sure most is junk). TTYL


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I have been in touch with him via email. He is quite happy and well. SAid he would be on the KTP shortly. Been quite busy.


Thanks for letting us know, Gwen.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

After a day spent between two hospitals including sending Mum for major surgery. Sitting for a few hours at the other hospital.
The phone call from the hospital to say Mum came through the surgery well and she was back on the ward. Had the in-between surgery of the three possiblilties raised. And while I was on that call the obstetrician came to call us up. Vick and Brett then introduced us to Elizabeth Ann. Very wide awake looking around, staring into Mums eyes and then Grandmas eyes. The Ann is both her grandmothers middle names- even spelt the same way (and of course part of her mothers and Aunts name-albeit with an e in their cases).
So one very happy and relieved Grandma. Was beginning tolook for a while like she might need a Caeser but she didn't. 
Looking forward to a cuddle tomorrow. But as it she didn't make an appearance until 1020pm they weren't yet handing her around.
And they said again no photos on the internet so sorry none to compare with Mia Jean. But of course Elizabeth Ann is more beautiful! Only just though.

And to complete the day an offer we made on a house was accepted today so unless there is more wrong with it than appears to be the case we will be moving in late January (well maybe redo the kitchen first- it looks the a 1950/60s kitchen just like the cupboards we had when I was a kid). While many would love this retro style I want a more modern one. And we have saved so much on this house compared to others we looked at that we can afford to pay for a new kitchen and update the not as old bathroom.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Good morning and congratulations on another new grand Baby!!!!
Our snow ended during the night and we only did get around three to four inches but of course some ice with it. I don't have to go into work until mid morning and that is fine with me. 
I loved the cushion you made, I wish I could knit something like that, have not been able to make much lately. Did get some baby blankets made and finished some fingerless gloves and donated them to a woman's shelter for Christmas. 
It is fun to get my decorations, then I do get to see some quilts and needle pointed pieces I have done in the past. 
Hope you all have a great day.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> After a day spent between two hospitals including sending Mum for major surgery. Sitting for a few hours at the other hospital.
> The phone call from the hospital to say Mum came through the surgery well and she was back on the ward. Had the in-between surgery of the three possiblilties raised. And while I was on that call the obstetrician came to call us up. Vick and Brett then introduced us to Elizabeth Ann. Very wide awake looking around, staring into Mums eyes and then Grandmas eyes. The Ann is both her grandmothers middle names- even spelt the same way (and of course part of her mothers and Aunts name-albeit with an e in their cases).
> So one very happy and relieved Grandma. Was beginning tolook for a while like she might need a Caeser but she didn't.
> Looking forward to a cuddle tomorrow. But as it she didn't make an appearance until 1020pm they weren't yet handing her around.
> ...


Congratulations, Grandma!

Hoping all continues well for your Mum, and be interested to know what part of town you will be settling in- will it still be central- like able to walk for your occasional coffee?


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

KateB said:


> I was told I sounded just like my mum & if I answered the phone her friends would say "Hello Jan" and launch into a conversation before I could say "It's NOT Jan, it's Catherine!"


Myself and my two daughters all sound the same on the phone. When one or the other phones me I often have to stop and give it a seconds thought as to which one it is. When the eldest was about 18 I answered the phone and a voice said "hello sexy". I replied "this is not sexy it's her mother" I bet that poor lad wished the ground would open up.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> Myself and my two daughters all sound the same on the phone. When one or the other phones me I often have to stop and give it a seconds thought as to which one it is. When the eldest was about 18 I answered the phone and a voice said "hello sexy". I replied "this is not sexy it's her mother" I bet that poor lad wished the ground would open up.


Oh what a good laugh, Angela- thank you- I like the image of the startled young man that comes to my imagination!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

darowil said:


> After a day spent between two hospitals including sending Mum for major surgery. Sitting for a few hours at the other hospital.
> The phone call from the hospital to say Mum came through the surgery well and she was back on the ward. Had the in-between surgery of the three possiblilties raised. And while I was on that call the obstetrician came to call us up. Vick and Brett then introduced us to Elizabeth Ann. Very wide awake looking around, staring into Mums eyes and then Grandmas eyes. The Ann is both her grandmothers middle names- even spelt the same way (and of course part of her mothers and Aunts name-albeit with an e in their cases).
> So one very happy and relieved Grandma. Was beginning tolook for a while like she might need a Caeser but she didn't.
> Looking forward to a cuddle tomorrow. But as it she didn't make an appearance until 1020pm they weren't yet handing her around.
> ...


Congratulations on the birth of Elizabeth Ann. Glad also your Mum's surgery went OK. Hope she makes a good recovery. What a relieved Grandma/daughter you must be. Quite an eventful day for you, and then on top of all that you buy a house! Stop and take a breath and enjoy that first cuddle with your granddaughter.


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Darowil congratulations on your new Granddaughter . I will be praying for your mother. What a emotional time you have been through. 
Sonja what beautiful pillow maybe someday I will try something like it .
Gwen my family make up boxes for shoes box. It's fun to think what to put in the boxes, wondering what would give some joy to a child. The last couple we have done something for older boys.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> After a day spent between two hospitals including sending Mum for major surgery. Sitting for a few hours at the other hospital.
> The phone call from the hospital to say Mum came through the surgery well and she was back on the ward. Had the in-between surgery of the three possiblilties raised. And while I was on that call the obstetrician came to call us up. Vick and Brett then introduced us to Elizabeth Ann. Very wide awake looking around, staring into Mums eyes and then Grandmas eyes. The Ann is both her grandmothers middle names- even spelt the same way (and of course part of her mothers and Aunts name-albeit with an e in their cases).
> So one very happy and relieved Grandma. Was beginning tolook for a while like she might need a Caeser but she didn't.
> Looking forward to a cuddle tomorrow. But as it she didn't make an appearance until 1020pm they weren't yet handing her around.
> ...


Congratulations, grandma. Looking forward to seeing pictures of the new Ann. So glad to hear that you were able to get a house. You will certainly be very busy for the next couple of months.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> After a day spent between two hospitals including sending Mum for major surgery. Sitting for a few hours at the other hospital.
> The phone call from the hospital to say Mum came through the surgery well and she was back on the ward. Had the in-between surgery of the three possiblilties raised. And while I was on that call the obstetrician came to call us up. Vick and Brett then introduced us to Elizabeth Ann. Very wide awake looking around, staring into Mums eyes and then Grandmas eyes. The Ann is both her grandmothers middle names- even spelt the same way (and of course part of her mothers and Aunts name-albeit with an e in their cases).
> So one very happy and relieved Grandma. Was beginning tolook for a while like she might need a Caeser but she didn't.
> Looking forward to a cuddle tomorrow. But as it she didn't make an appearance until 1020pm they weren't yet handing her around.
> ...


Congratulations, grandma. Looking forward to seeing pictures of the new Elizabeth Ann. So glad to hear that you were able to get a house. You will certainly be very busy for the next couple of months.

Sorry - double post


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Not on at all yesterday.
> Went to the auction with David and didn't get the place. But something will turn up.
> good afternoon with my family- though Mum was missing as she had fallen the day before and had a sore knee. Had seen a doctor who thought it was nothing too serious, but if it didn't settle she needs to go back to her doctor in a few days to folow up bettter.
> 
> ...


Hoping that you are a grandma by now, and that all went well and to plan, I also hope that your mom is doing fine and they have her sorted out and it's nothing major.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Hi all! Well another crazy busy weekend on the books. My granddaughter Mia Jean was born November 28th at 1:32 a.m. 20 inches long 6 pounds 7 ounces. I am way to old to be staying up that late, we didnt get back into the room after the birth and clean up till 2:30 then it was a quick hello to Mia and home for some sleep, we had our Thanksgiving dinner that afternoon and shared pictures with everyone. Ive been back and forth to the hospital quite a bit since then. They come home tomorrow so will be stopping there daily after work for awhile. They are both a bit nervous and anxious being first time parents. Its so amazing how much love your heart can hold when you see them. You think when you have kids that you cant love anything more than them, them you have grandkids. I might be biased but she is just so amazing and beautiful!
> 
> Hope that everyone is doing well. Happy Birthday and Happy Anniversary to those I missed. Keeping you all in my prayers.
> 
> Prayers and hugs


She's so beautiful!!! And so alert. Congrats to you all!!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Spider said:


> Good evening everyone, have been gone for so long.
> Hope everyone is doing well, but I am sure I am way behind on many things.,
> Life just seems to get so busy. And now we are entering December and such a busy time of year. Actually are mentioning snow for tomorrow and we have not seen any yet this past month. Last winter was so very mild for us in our area of the Midwest. And they are predicting about the same weather for this winter. Fine with me.
> Thanksgiving was celebrated and so great to see family. Now on to Christmas.
> Hugs and good health and happiness to all. Have missed keeping up with all of you.


Welcome back! Have missed you, Glad that you are hopefully having less pain now that you are working less hours, a mild winter would not be bad once in a while. We are having colder weather and more snow than usual for this early in the winter, I hope that doesn't mean it's going to be a tough winter for us, I left San Antonio for why? Oh yah, family. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I am playing catch up on last week but wanted to show you my new glasses. I am attempting to switch from progressive lenses to lined trifocals. We will see. I picked them up on Friday. The blurry part is bugging me but I am giving it some time.


Ooh, pretty!!!! Hope that the blurry part has passed.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> Don't know what is going on with this stupid back of mine, it was so much better yesterday and then this morning it's worse again! (And no I didn't overdo it yesterday....wishing now I had then I would have something to blame!) Had to get up at 7.10am as I couldn't lie any longer and I'm now sitting with the heated pad at my back. Seeing my physio friend later today, so hopefully she can do somethin. Sheesh...very disappointing, one step forward and two back! Well at least I don't have to worry about being off work. :lol:


Oh dear, I do hope that your friend was able to get it figured out for you, I was having back pain until we got the new mattress, now I seem to do fine.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The Guernsey as it is tonight- the back yoke, wrong side.


Ooh, Gorgeouse!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I'm just finishing up the left side edging on Marla's vest.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

*Congratulations to the new grandmothers!* Mia is gorgeous and I am sure Elizabeth Ann is too! Also glad to hear Darowil's life is settling a bit after this--congrats on the house as well. What excitement for all of you.

Jackie, good to see you back.

Hope those with aches/pains & health issues continue to mend.

Off to work now--hugs & blessings.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Hello my long lost friends ! I have missed you all so much! I'm hopeing life will let me get caught up with you all !


I'm so good to see you back here, I wondered if you had been sick again.
Hope you are doing better.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I have been in touch with him via email. He is quite happy and well. SAid he would be on the KTP shortly. Been quite busy.


I was hoping that it was just that he was very busy, thank you for letting us know.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

angelam said:


> Myself and my two daughters all sound the same on the phone. When one or the other phones me I often have to stop and give it a seconds thought as to which one it is. When the eldest was about 18 I answered the phone and a voice said "hello sexy". I replied "this is not sexy it's her mother" I bet that poor lad wished the ground would open up.


Too funny, I'll bet that guy still tells that story


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> After a day spent between two hospitals including sending Mum for major surgery. Sitting for a few hours at the other hospital.
> The phone call from the hospital to say Mum came through the surgery well and she was back on the ward. Had the in-between surgery of the three possiblilties raised. And while I was on that call the obstetrician came to call us up. Vick and Brett then introduced us to Elizabeth Ann. Very wide awake looking around, staring into Mums eyes and then Grandmas eyes. The Ann is both her grandmothers middle names- even spelt the same way (and of course part of her mothers and Aunts name-albeit with an e in their cases).
> So one very happy and relieved Grandma. Was beginning tolook for a while like she might need a Caeser but she didn't.
> Looking forward to a cuddle tomorrow. But as it she didn't make an appearance until 1020pm they weren't yet handing her around.
> ...


I'm so glad that your mom is doing okay, I hope she has a very speedy recovery, and a hearty congrats to you all on Elizabeth Ann!!!! Welcome to the world baby.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Margaret, congrats on the new baby. Great that your mom came through the surgery OK. Hope the house purchase goes through smoothly, do you think your house will sell quite fast?

Kate, hope the back is better today.

Flyty1n, sorry your teapot didn't make it home. Hope you can find a replacement.
I bought some lovely big coffee mugs for my DS & DIL while in Arizona, was climbing out of DHs cousins truck & did a nose dive, missed the step :roll:, just call me Grace, :roll: & of course broke both. So frustrating.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well unsurprisingly I didn't succed in sleeping- unlike my husband who is snoring away.
So I may as well catch up here and get a bit more on Elizabeth Ann's blanket done. Still only have the one blanket finished- th eonly cardigan I have done so far needs sewing up and a band (plus buttons of coure) and that will be done. If I stay up I will do that soon so I can two things in today. And now I know what type of things to knit for winter.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Ooh, Gorgeouse!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I'm just finishing up the left side edging on Marla's vest.


That is looking great, Kaye Jo!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well unsurprisingly I didn't succed in sleeping- unlike my husband who is snoring away.
> So I may as well catch up here and get a bit more on Elizabeth Ann's blanket done. Still only have the one blanket finished- th eonly cardigan I have done so far needs sewing up and a band (plus buttons of coure) and that will be done. If I stay up I will do that soon so I can two things in today. And now I know what type of things to knit for winter.


It does help when you can go beyond uni-sex colours! Not surprised you couldn't sleep with David snoring!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Darowil forgot to mention hope your mom is doing better. Strange how both our mom's have issues around same time dgds are being born. Hope your pulls thru as well a mine has.


And are you buying a house as well? :-D :-D :-D


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I just found this which looks a good receipt for the celiacs amongst us, or otherwise Glutenfree.

While Yorkshire popovers are traditionally prepared with meat drippings from a standing rib roast, you can make these tasty breads with beef stock or brown butter with equally good results. Make these popovers after the roast comes out of the oven. They will be hot and ready to serve with the main course. This recipe can be doubled. For best results, do not replace the eggs.

2 large eggs
1 cup milk of choice
&#8532; cup brown rice flour
&#8531; cup tapioca starch/flour
1 tablespoon chopped, stemmed fresh rosemary
¼ teaspoon sea salt
-Pinch freshly ground black pepper
¼ cup meat drippings, gluten-free beef broth or brown butter

1. Preheat oven to 425°F. Heat a non-stick popover pan or a 12-cup muffin pan in the oven while preparing batter. (If you dont use a non-stick pan, lightly grease the pan.) A warm pan helps batter climb up the sides of the pan.

2. In a small bowl, whisk together eggs and milk. In a large bowl, combine brown rice flour, tapioca starch, rosemary, salt and pepper. Add egg mixture to flour and whisk until smooth.

3. Carefully remove the hot pan from the oven. Add 1 to 2 teaspoons of drippings or broth to each muffin cup. Pour in the batter, filling the tins halfway.

4. Place pan in preheated oven and bake 20 to 22 minutes or until popovers are a deep golden brown. Serve immediately.

Seeing as how we are officially entering the Christmas Season- can't get away from it on the radio now!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> now just where would you women be without a man by your side. ooh - did i just say that? --- sam


Maybe I would be asleep...


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Welcome to the world Elizabeth Ann.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Congratulations, Margaret, on all counts with good news. How lovely Ann is to have you as her grandmother. Well done, everyone!!

Ohio Joy


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

[thewren wrote:
now just where would you women be without a man by your side. ooh - did i just say that? --- sam
quote=darowil]Maybe I would be asleep...[/quote]

:lol: :lol: Good comeback!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

mags7 said:


> Beautiful. That wasn't done with clumsy hands😊


Thank you Marilynn. You should see me try to crochet 😄


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

darowil said:


> And are you buying a house as well? :-D :-D :-D


No!! The rest of it is enough without thinking of moving as well. Lol. Don't envy you that bit! So glad your mom's surgery went well.

Congratulations grandma!! Isn't it a wonderful feeling? I'm sure she is beautiful and you will be snuggling her in no time!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

I


darowil said:


> After a day spent between two hospitals including sending Mum for major surgery. Sitting for a few hours at the other hospital.
> The phone call from the hospital to say Mum came through the surgery well and she was back on the ward. Had the in-between surgery of the three possiblilties raised. And while I was on that call the obstetrician came to call us up. Vick and Brett then introduced us to Elizabeth Ann. Very wide awake looking around, staring into Mums eyes and then Grandmas eyes. The Ann is both her grandmothers middle names- even spelt the same way (and of course part of her mothers and Aunts name-albeit with an e in their cases).
> So one very happy and relieved Grandma. Was beginning tolook for a while like she might need a Caeser but she didn't.
> Looking forward to a cuddle tomorrow. But as it she didn't make an appearance until 1020pm they weren't yet handing her around.
> ...


Congratulations Margaret and to your family and what a beautiful name for a beautiful little girl 
So what are you going to be called ?
I'm glad that your mum came through surgery ok that must have been a worry hope she makes a speedy recovery 
And a house to .i wonder what else you can do all in one day save the planet 😄


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Congratulations Grandma Darow.il! Love the name. Also glad your mom is doing well now. And best of luck with the new house


darowil said:


> After a day spent between two hospitals including sending Mum for major surgery. Sitting for a few hours at the other hospital.
> The phone call from the hospital to say Mum came through the surgery well and she was back on the ward. Had the in-between surgery of the three possiblilties raised. And while I was on that call the obstetrician came to call us up. Vick and Brett then introduced us to Elizabeth Ann. Very wide awake looking around, staring into Mums eyes and then Grandmas eyes. The Ann is both her grandmothers middle names- even spelt the same way (and of course part of her mothers and Aunts name-albeit with an e in their cases).
> So one very happy and relieved Grandma. Was beginning tolook for a while like she might need a Caeser but she didn't.
> Looking forward to a cuddle tomorrow. But as it she didn't make an appearance until 1020pm they weren't yet handing her around.
> ...


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> Myself and my two daughters all sound the same on the phone. When one or the other phones me I often have to stop and give it a seconds thought as to which one it is. When the eldest was about 18 I answered the phone and a voice said "hello sexy". I replied "this is not sexy it's her mother" I bet that poor lad wished the ground would open up.


What fun . Poor boy was that the end of him or did he dare come to the house


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Ooh, Gorgeouse!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I'm just finishing up the left side edging on Marla's vest.


That is looking great Kaye , love the colour you are using . Is it for Christmas?


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Congratulations from me too! It sounds like you had quite a day, and I'm sure you must be greatly relieved!


Swedenme said:


> I
> 
> Congratulations Margaret and to your family and what a beautiful name for a beautiful little girl
> So what are you going to be called ?
> ...


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

I have not caught up yet kind of a busy day day. I've been really hoping to have a quiet day to start on kitting again. I ca't seem to settle down to do something I enjoy.
I just had our older dog to the vet because she was scatching and licking herself terribly. It turns out she has an ear infection and evidence of fleas which usually she doesn't have. She is allergic to fleas so one bite and her whole body reacts so left there with antibiotics, prednisone and a new kind of flea pill. I think she is going to feel a lot better now, poor thing.
Going to drag some Christmas Decorations down out of the attic and do some rearranging here, should be fun.
Be back later to catch up


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Ooh, Gorgeouse!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I'm just finishing up the left side edging on Marla's vest.


Looking good :thumbup: can't wait to see it finished


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Darowil - Pleased that your mum has had her surgery and has come through it ok. Delighted to hear the long awaited news about Elizabeth Ann! Welcome to the best club in the world!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Although I think Mishka and I have different ideas on lovely weather 😄


I'm afraid Miska would hate our desert heat.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Margaret, wow, what an emotional day. Congratulations on the birth of Elizabeth Ann. Glad your mom's surgery went well. Healing energy sent her way. Congratulations on your new home.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Nittergma, hope dear pup feels better soon.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Finally caught up on last week's ktp. A few days without Internet and you get really far behind&#128078;

Have only read the first two pages here and I have to go for now. I do see I missed Daralene birthday.

Happy belated Birthday to one of my fave ladies. Hope you had a great day and enjoyed it.&#127873;&#127874;&#127880;&#127872;&#127881;&#127882;


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Beautiful pillow.. Are you going to post a photo of the stars? I'm sure they are beautiful.
> I got DH & DS to get the decorations down but still haven't had a chance to put them up. This afternoon I took GD & went to one of the quilt club members house, we cut pieces so on Sat we will be able to assemble the quilts more quickly. We think there should be enough fabric to make 3-4 twin sized quilts. We will see how far we get.


Here are the stars Bonnie Im thinking about adding glitter . Just made a basic star shape out of thin wire and a origami kite shape pattern that I found in a library book and the paper cost me less than one pound 
So I can make a lot of stars and it cost me a fraction of what they were charging in the shop


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

nittergma said:


> I have not caught up yet kind of a busy day day. I've been really hoping to have a quiet day to start on kitting again. I ca't seem to settle down to do something I enjoy.
> I just had our older dog to the vet because she was scatching and licking herself terribly. It turns out she has an ear infection and evidence of fleas which usually she doesn't have. She is allergic to fleas so one bite and her whole body reacts so left there with antibiotics, prednisone and a new kind of flea pill. I think she is going to feel a lot better now, poor thing.
> Going to drag some Christmas Decorations down out of the attic and do some rearranging here, should be fun.
> Be back later to catch up


We are trying Ringo on brewers' yeast which I seem to recall is good for flea treatment- he loves it- although I do have precautionary allopathic chewable flea treatment as well- hope she comes right soon!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Here are the stars Bonnie Im thinking about adding glitter . Just made a basic star shape out of thin wire and a origami kite shape pattern that I found in a library book and the paper cost me less than one pound
> So I can make a lot of stars and it cost me a fraction of what they were charging in the shop


Beautiful! But then everything you share is lovely!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> What fun . Poor boy was that the end of him or did he dare come to the house


Can't remember! I did see him again about two or three years ago at the clinic where I was working but fortunately he didn't recognise me and I only knew him because I had his name on a list! It's probably almost 40 years since I'd last seen him and he had changed a bit!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> Can't remember! I did see him again about two or three years ago at the clinic where I was working but fortunately he didn't recognise me and I only knew him because I had his name on a list! It's probably almost 40 years since I'd last seen him and he had changed a bit!


Gosh and forty years ago mores were rather different- my oldest would have been three!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That will look so cute.


Swedenme said:


> Here are the stars Bonnie Im thinking about adding glitter . Just made a basic star shape out of thin wire and a origami kite shape pattern that I found in a library book and the paper cost me less than one pound
> So I can make a lot of stars and it cost me a fraction of what they were charging in the shop


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I trired the Brewers yeast on our dog and they flat out refused to eat their food. 


Lurker 2 said:


> We are trying Ringo on brewers' yeast which I seem to recall is good for flea treatment- he loves it- although I do have precautionary allopathic chewable flea treatment as well- hope she comes right soon!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I trired the Brewers yeast on our dog and they flat out refused to eat their food.


Ringo seems to love it!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I just found this which looks a good receipt for the celiacs amongst us, or otherwise Glutenfree.
> 
> While Yorkshire popovers are traditionally prepared with meat drippings from a standing rib roast, you can make these tasty breads with beef stock or brown butter with equally good results. Make these popovers after the roast comes out of the oven. They will be hot and ready to serve with the main course. This recipe can be doubled. For best results, do not replace the eggs.
> 
> ...


I will have to try these out, thank.you for the reciept.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Here are the stars Bonnie Im thinking about adding glitter . Just made a basic star shape out of thin wire and a origami kite shape pattern that I found in a library book and the paper cost me less than one pound
> So I can make a lot of stars and it cost me a fraction of what they were charging in the shop


Love the stars.

This is what I made yesterday. I will make another mit put a string on them. Then all will get hung up.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Opps double post


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I will have to try these out, thank.you for the reciept.


 :thumbup: My pleasure- thought of you straight away, now that you are domiciled in Yorkshire!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :thumbup: My pleasure- thought of you straight away, now that you are domiciled in Yorkshire!


I have been wanting to make yorkshire pudding a favorite of mine.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Beautiful! But then everything you share is lovely!


Thank you Julie . I enjoyed making them . I am now trying to make myself a swirly cowl/ hat and I've already gone wrong , trying to get back to were I know it was correct . That's what I get for not taking notice of what I was doing


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> Can't remember! I did see him again about two or three years ago at the clinic where I was working but fortunately he didn't recognise me and I only knew him because I had his name on a list! It's probably almost 40 years since I'd last seen him and he had changed a bit!


So he didn't say hello sexy then 😄


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> That will look so cute.


Thank you Gwen


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> Love the stars.
> 
> This is what I made yesterday. I will make another mit put a string on them. Then all will get hung up.


I like your miniatures Caren . Mine got taken . Middle sons girlfriend has a little sister who would just love them or so I was told as they went in the bag 
Hopefully it was a fair exchange to whatever he fetches me back from Belgium 😄


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> I have been wanting to make yorkshire pudding a favorite of mine.


I love Yorkshire puddings . Roast chicken , mashed potatoes Yorkshire puddings and some vegetables is my favourite meal 😋


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Julie . I enjoyed making them . I am now trying to make myself a swirly cowl/ hat and I've already gone wrong , trying to get back to were I know it was correct . That's what I get for not taking notice of what I was doing


I think we've all been there!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I have been wanting to make yorkshire pudding a favorite of mine.


The recipe sounds straight forward enough- I am planning on trying it for a Toad-in-the -Hole.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I like your miniatures Caren . Mine got taken . Middle sons girlfriend has a little sister who would just love them or so I was told as they went in the bag
> Hopefully it was a fair exchange to whatever he fetches me back from Belgium 😄


I would hope so too!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> So he didn't say hello sexy then 😄


   :lol: :lol:


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

mags7 said:


> Glad you are feeling better Sam. It is awfully hard at times to keep ones mouth shut isn't it.


We love it when he is up to no good. It is always good to hear from you, Sam.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> We love it when he is up to no good. It is always good to hear from you, Sam.


 :thumbup: :wink:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> I have been wanting to make yorkshire pudding a favorite of mine.


How appropriate is that. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 
Good find Julie.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Finally caught up on last week's ktp. A few days without Internet and you get really far behind👎
> 
> Have only read the first two pages here and I have to go for now. I do see I missed Daralene birthday.
> 
> Happy belated Birthday to one of my fave ladies. Hope you had a great day and enjoyed it.🎁🎂🎈🎀🎉🎊


Thank you so much. Right back atcha'. Well, not the birthday part. LOL

I'm going up to St. Catharines and treat my aunt and her daughters to a lovely dinner out for a combination of my 70th and her 97th. This will be the 2nd time I've celebrated hers, but at 07 you can't get too many.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> After a day spent between two hospitals including sending Mum for major surgery. Sitting for a few hours at the other hospital.
> The phone call from the hospital to say Mum came through the surgery well and she was back on the ward. Had the in-between surgery of the three possiblilties raised. And while I was on that call the obstetrician came to call us up. Vick and Brett then introduced us to Elizabeth Ann. Very wide awake looking around, staring into Mums eyes and then Grandmas eyes. The Ann is both her grandmothers middle names- even spelt the same way (and of course part of her mothers and Aunts name-albeit with an e in their cases).
> So one very happy and relieved Grandma. Was beginning tolook for a while like she might need a Caeser but she didn't.
> Looking forward to a cuddle tomorrow. But as it she didn't make an appearance until 1020pm they weren't yet handing her around.
> ...


WOW :shock: :shock: :shock: 
What a day.
Firstly, CONGRATULATIONS on the birth of Elizabeth Ann!!!
Lovely that the middle name serves for both grandmothers and so glad the "C" wasn't needed. Yay for the finished blanket and now a knitting marathon for the rest.

So glad your mom came through surgery ok and hope that she heals well. I'm quite behind and don't have much time now, so I'm thinking maybe it was gall bladder?? I just read that it was a blockage. Poor thing. Hope she heals well.

CONGRATULATIONS on the new house. Hope it doesn't have anything wrong so you can just keep going forward now.

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: It never rains but it pours.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Love the stars.
> 
> This is what I made yesterday. I will make another mit put a string on them. Then all will get hung up.


Too cute. At first I wondered who was having the baby and then remembered you are making miniature Christmas decorations.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren wrote:
now just where would you women be without a man by your side. ooh - did i just say that? --- sam



darowil said:


> Maybe I would be asleep...


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> How appropriate is that. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> Good find Julie.


 :thumbup: I don't have the overwhelming amount of emails in the that Sam does- but I keep my eye on several that sound of interest to me!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Congratulations Darowil on the birth of your grand daughter and a successful surgery for mom. Now you have to start thinking about packing up your home and moving. So much excitement.

I had a lovely lunch with my Friday knitting group. Matthew came along. He is getting quite comfortable with this group. He gifted his yarn bowl that he made as we needed to gift a home made gift. The lady just loved it and she said she could not wait to show her DH. They have been looking at yarn bowls for quite some time and don't want to spend huge dollars on them. It is more special when you know the person who made the bowl. He got a necklace and bracelet of which he put the bracelet on me and kept the necklace for a touchy feely thing. I received some home made pumpkin bread and a snowman ornament. A fun time was had by all. 

Time to take Matthew to art class.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> When I was a teenager and answered the phone I used to get " can I speak to your mother or an adult please I used to take great delight in saying my mothers gone On holiday and there are no other adults here :XD:


 :XD: :XD: :XD: 
You sure had them going. Did your parents ever find out? :XD:


----------



## Aran (Apr 11, 2011)

I know that I haven't been on here in a long long time. I'm going to blame my beautiful girlfriend Chrissy. That's right. In the time that I've been gone from here, I've fallen in love with an incredible woman named Chrissy. I think that she is the love of my life. We are a lot alike. We share a similar sense of humor. She is probably smarter than me. She is a kind, gentle, thoughtful soul. Our personalities are very similar. Our love for each other is deep & continues to deepen. Just when I think that I can't love her any more,she goes & does something sweet, and I love her even more. I want to write sappy love poetry for her (though I've resisted thus far.)


----------



## Aran (Apr 11, 2011)

Here we are at a Pride picnic. Yes, before anyone asks, she is trans, too. We met at a trans support group. She has pointed out that we would have never met each other if we both weren't trans.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Nittergma, poor doggie. Hope things are all better soon.

Swedenme, like those stars!! Glad the medication has kicked in.

Angelam, that is too funny about the phone call. Must've gotten a good laugh, but then perhaps you were... :wink: 

Wanted to mention that I am taking Natural Calm, a product with magnesium. It is a powder and I am sleeping much better.

Julie, closer and closer each day to finishing the Gansey. Won't be too long now.

Matthew, the lucky person that got the yarn bowl you made. How wonderful!!! You are so talented.

Gwen, what a special day with Betty and her church friends. A very meaningful way to spend your time. Also, getting to meet each other in person would be so great.

Bubba Love, hoping it was just that you were busy and not back at the Spa, as Sam calls it.

Sam, getting a cold is so serious for you and what a relief to hear you are feeling better. Hope you are now on the mend. Sorry still more problems with Ayden missing school.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Sam, guess you are feeling better enough too be sassy.
> Martina, good comback.
> Gwen, how great you got to be with Betty and help at her church. Neat.
> Sonja, how could you be clumsy and knit such beautiful knits are?
> ...


How lovely that you had that walk. Great for the green ribbons and each woman having one thanks to you.

I'm all ready to go to DH's concert. Had a BD dinner out with the family last night. I got a teddy bear. YAY. Too cute. The DGC pick out their own gifts. Have a feeling I already told you.    Lovely post-it-notes, pens, a night with my son to paint a picture.....Wonderful. Lots of laughs.


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

Just wanted to say congratulations to our newest grandmothers. Lovely to see our TP family growing. Wishing you both lots of joy with your gorgeous granddaughters. Love both names. Have fun.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Aran said:


> I know that I haven't been on here in a long long time. I'm going to blame my beautiful girlfriend Chrissy. That's right. In the time that I've been gone from here, I've fallen in love with an incredible woman named Chrissy. I think that she is the love of my life. We are a lot alike. We share a similar sense of humor. She is probably smarter than me. She is a kind, gentle, thoughtful soul. Our personalities are very similar. Our love for each other is deep & continues to deepen. Just when I think that I can't love her any more,she goes & does something sweet, and I love her even more. I want to write sappy love poetry for her (though I've resisted thus far.)


So glad you have found love. If I could do cartwheels for you I would, but then you'd have to be nearby to help me back up as I can't do them. :wink: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Yes she does play her part very well, worrh seeing in my oppinion.


Love Maggie Smith.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you.from both of us. Yes we sure did enjoyed the film.


Apparently I've missed a picture. Must get looking. ;-)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Nittergma, poor doggie. Hope things are all better soon.
> 
> Swedenme, like those stars!! Glad the medication has kicked in.
> 
> ...


Only managing a row or two a day currently- usually at night when it is cooler- quite a ways yet to go!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> This was a twist in the cast on, Daralene- no way for that one, but the Frog Pond!


OH NO!!! Seems I remember that twist.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Love Maggie Smith.


She is a brilliant actress!
Will never forget the 'Prime of Miss Jean Brodie'


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Aran, glad you are well. You both look happy in the photo. Take care of each other.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Aran said:


> I know that I haven't been on here in a long long time. I'm going to blame my beautiful girlfriend Chrissy. That's right. In the time that I've been gone from here, I've fallen in love with an incredible woman named Chrissy. I think that she is the love of my life. We are a lot alike. We share a similar sense of humor. She is probably smarter than me. She is a kind, gentle, thoughtful soul. Our personalities are very similar. Our love for each other is deep & continues to deepen. Just when I think that I can't love her any more,she goes & does something sweet, and I love her even more. I want to write sappy love poetry for her (though I've resisted thus far.)


So happy that you're so happy! :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> OH NO!!! Seems I remember that twist.


I had done right up past the initials before I realised what was going on- because I had it scrunched up on a circular.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Aran, glad you are well. You both look happy in the photo. Take care of each other.


Agreed.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Apparently I've missed a picture. Must get looking. ;-)


*Daralene* - If it's the photo of Caren & James, it's on page 7.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Aran said:


> I know that I haven't been on here in a long long time. I'm going to blame my beautiful girlfriend Chrissy. That's right. In the time that I've been gone from here, I've fallen in love with an incredible woman named Chrissy. I think that she is the love of my life. We are a lot alike. We share a similar sense of humor. She is probably smarter than me. She is a kind, gentle, thoughtful soul. Our personalities are very similar. Our love for each other is deep & continues to deepen. Just when I think that I can't love her any more,she goes & does something sweet, and I love her even more. I want to write sappy love poetry for her (though I've resisted thus far.)


Doing the Happy Dance for you! So very glad you've found each other. Enjoy every minute!


----------



## Aran (Apr 11, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Doing the Happy Dance for you! So very glad you've found each other. Enjoy every minute!


I'd love to see your Happy Dance. I enjoy every minute I spend with Chrissy.


----------



## Aran (Apr 11, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> So glad you have found love. If I could do cartwheels for you I would, but then you'd have to be nearby to help me back up as I can't do them. :wink: :XD: :XD: :XD:


I'd gladly help you back up if you did cartwheels.  Many people seem happy that I've found love; maybe because it's been far too long since it's happened.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Awesome picture Aran. So very happy for the two of you.


Aran said:


> Here we are at a Pride picnic. Yes, before anyone asks, she is trans, too. We met at a trans support group. She has pointed out that we would have never met each other if we both weren't trans.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sorry i have not been on today - rough night last night starting with a panic attack and going down hill from there - finally fell asleep around five-thirty and awake by ten. was to go for lunch with kathy but emailed her to see if we could reschedule. unfortunately she did not get my email. but i have slept a lot of the day away - and am thinking i could go back anytime for the night - am going to wait a bit for that. cold is back with a vengeance - i feel like i've been pulled through a knot hole backwards - now i think i could use a little cheese with my wine. i will be fine - i just had to vent (read that pity party with w(h)ine).

gary came - opened my door - soread plastic and proceeded to knock out all the broken glass so it stops just falling out in pieces - at least i don't need to worry about one of the animals getting glass in their feet. with the broken glass out there isn't the pressure to get it done right now - there is still a single pane in the door. can you believe - $160 for the window - a new door is only $25 dollars more. told gary we could worry about it after the holidays.

heidi was going to put the tree up today and get the lights on so they could decorate it tonight. their new furniture is heavy and pretty much fills the living room so they moved the toy cupboard to the little playroom and will put the tree in front of the window next to the front door. the children all put their ornaments on and it is about full. it's a really nice tree - almost new - goodwill - $15.

off to read and catch up. --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sam I am worried about your health. I do hope you will go on in to the doctor before you get much worse. With your breathing difficulties you know that you could end up spending time in the health spa if you don't get it under control quickly. Do take care. You are in my prayers.



thewren said:


> sorry i have not been on today - rough night last night starting with a panic attack and going down hill from there - finally fell asleep around five-thirty and awake by ten. was to go for lunch with kathy but emailed her to see if we could reschedule. unfortunately she did not get my email. but i have slept a lot of the day away - and am thinking i could go back anytime for the night - am going to wait a bit for that. cold is back with a vengeance - i feel like i've been pulled through a knot hole backwards - now i think i could use a little cheese with my wine. i will be fine - i just had to vent (read that pity party with w(h)ine).
> 
> gary came - opened my door - soread plastic and proceeded to knock out all the broken glass so it stops just falling out in pieces - at least i don't need to worry about one of the animals getting glass in their feet. with the broken glass out there isn't the pressure to get it done right now - there is still a single pane in the door. can you believe - $160 for the window - a new door is only $25 dollars more. told gary we could worry about it after the holidays.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

so good to hear from you bubba love - you have been missed. --- sam



Bubba Love said:


> Hello my long lost friends ! I have missed you all so much! I'm hopeing life will let me get caught up with you all !


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Totally agree with Gwen, Sam. Take care of yourself. No more visits to the spa.
Sonja, love your pillow and Kaye your knitting is so even and perfect. 
Tired after work today, it was very quiet, the snow and bad roads this morning kept people away. But good news sun is coming out tomorrow and they feel this 3.5 inches of wet white stuff will be gone by the weekend.
For North Dakota that is pretty good news. 
So happy for all the new grandmothers!! What a fun Christmas your families will have.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Sam, as others have said, see the dr before you get worse and end up in the spa, please.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Daralene, glad you are celebrating 70 several times. Know you will enjoy painting with DS.
That was FM I woke with yesterday. Drafted spellchecker.
My daughter did an hour of weight lifting when I took them to gym last week. So went to the gym and did a half hour today. Only did upper body. Figure legs get enough with walking. Maya and I walked an hour today. Made crock pot chili. I have sangha tonight so wanted fast and easy dinner.
Caren, lovely mini's.
Aran, all the world loves a lover. So happy for both of you.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Aran, enjoy this new-found loving and supportive time in your lives. Much love and hugs to you both.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Here are the stars Bonnie Im thinking about adding glitter . Just made a basic star shape out of thin wire and a origami kite shape pattern that I found in a library book and the paper cost me less than one pound
> So I can make a lot of stars and it cost me a fraction of what they were charging in the shop


Very pretty, glitter will make them shine on the tree


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I love Yorkshire puddings . Roast chicken , mashed potatoes Yorkshire puddings and some vegetables is my favourite meal 😋


I've never eaten them with chicken, we always have stuffing with it. I make them with roast beef.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The recipe sounds straight forward enough- I am planning on trying it for a Toad-in-the -Hole.


? Toad in the hole?


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Aran glad that you have found someone and are happy.

Sam bronchitis and pneumonia have been prevalent here so far thiss year lotspeople with one or the other or both please go to the Dr sooner rather than later.

Had super out with the girls I used to work worth tonight. Spent 3 hours talking and probably could babe ventured If we all didn't have to work tomorrow. Lots of laughs which is always good. Of course I stopped after work to see my girl she is so sweet! She had her days and nights mixed up. She would peek an eye open when I talked to her or touched her cheek then wrinkle her nose or smile. Her expressions are a hoot to watch!!

Of to finish things up before bed. Prayers and hugs


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I've never eaten them with chicken, we always have stuffing with it. I make them with roast beef.


They are great with lots of different meats, we feel . Toad in the hole is sausages cooked in the Yorkshire pudding batter.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Aran, congrats on finding love, hope all continues to go well for you.

Desert Joy, what are collaborated ribbons?

Sam, I really think you shouod see your doctor before the cold settles into your chest again. Either that or try my "onion cure"

The GKs left about 1/2 hr ago, I'm pooped.DS2 is home & will pick up puppy shortly. I was hoping to go to the city Thursday & finsh my Christmas shopping but apparently he has to go to the orthodontist in Saskatoon so I will be puppy sitting again. I would really like to stay home tomorrow & clean my house, it sort of looks like a bomb when off after the kids & the puppy were here.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Aran said:


> Here we are at a Pride picnic. Yes, before anyone asks, she is trans, too. We met at a trans support group. She has pointed out that we would have never met each other if we both weren't trans.


Congratulations. It is always nice to know that someone is missing when something good is happening in their life instead of something bad. Enjoy your time together and let us know how you are doing as well. You are part of our knitting family and we miss you just as much as we miss others. Has anyone heard from Ceili (sp?) lately.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Sam...When are you going to see the doctor? Soon I hope. We want you to feel better!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Matthew brought me home an interesting piece of pottery that he made in art class. He says it is a coconut and it looks like it has a face. I will try to get pictures later this week. It has a small hole on the top so I can put things into it. I may never get these things back out if they go all the way inside. It could hold some knitting needles though. It was made and given with love. How much more could any of us ask for? I so love this young man and his loving heart.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, meet our new baby, wasn't going to get a puppy right now, but they are only about 31/2 - 4 weeks old and a lady dropped them off at Ryssa's groomer because the other half said they had to go or go outside, too cold outside, the poor things would freeze, so they all have homes now, I will hand feed him every 4 hours or so. Going to let David name him, I think.
Ryssa wasn't amused by his trying to suckle on her on the way home. 
:shock:


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

I am in love Kaye, that is the cutest puppy. And you are so wonderful to take the sweet little thing.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Thank you, he's got spunk I think. He sure eats good. Lol he was gumming my fingers earlier since he's teething.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Will be interesting to see how the two get along!! If I was you neighbor I would be helping you out all the time with that little one.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> The wind seem to be gone for now. I did wonder if David missed the snow in Michigan, my sister sent me ohotos of the snow there. Fingers crossed the weather is good for again this time.
> James and I went to a garden shop instead seems how we gad planned on being out. I took a few photos while there. It is decked out for christmas. I will have to figure out where they are stored on this phone.


That is good, makes it easier to enjoy being out, it was pretty windy here today, but not too horrible. 
David had wind today, he's in a new truck, not brand new but new to the company, he's not sure if he likes it or not. 

Gotta love getting used to new phones, they are all different. I'm going to upgrade the end of December, I and my phone do not get along, think I'll get the Samsung Note 5, I can write on my knitting patterns


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Spider said:


> Will be interesting to see how the two get along!! If I was you neighbor I would be helping you out all the time with that little one.


And you'd be most welcome. 
Marla will bring the sister over tomorrow when she goes to work so that they can be together.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> Oh, poor Kerry. I'm sure he'll be showing it off to his friends.


 Although it isn't as bad as anticipated, he's bruised but not too badly, Marla thinks that they had just dislocated it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 9:10am. Down at Tim Hortons on the free wifi. In touch with Bell yesterday regarding the Internet and phone. I will have it back on sometime today and will explain their stupidity later on.
> 
> Wanted to say Happy Monday everyone. May your day be filled with smiles and happiness. See you later.☺☺☺


That's okay, the bank didn't post Davids paycheck on Friday like they were supposed to, just put it in the paperwork, so it wouldn't have posted until Monday night, since it was Scottsbluff instead of Torrington, never had that problem before, hope it doesn't happen again. Torrington posts everything from Friday, at 5pm Friday evening. :roll:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> Darowil - sorry to hear that your mum isn't well. Hope she improves quickly. Too bad you didn't get the house but maybe it was just meant to be. Hopefully you will find another soon.
> 
> KateB - An aching back can be so debilitating. I also thought it might be your mattress. I'm having a problem with mine too and think I should change my mattress although it's not that old...just not comfortable.
> 
> ...


My best friend lives in Texas but only about an hour from Oklahoma City, they get a lot of that weather, they were out driving in it, as she said, she didn't plan properly, but all was fine, her hubby was driving and he's a truck driver so has plenty of experience with it, thankfully.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, meet our new baby, wasn't going to get a puppy right now, but they are only about 31/2 - 4 weeks old and a lady dropped them off at Ryssa's groomer because the other half said they had to go or go outside, too cold outside, the poor things would freeze, so they all have homes now, I will hand feed him every 4 hours or so. Going to let David name him, I think.
> Ryssa wasn't amused by his trying to suckle on her on the way home.
> :shock:


she sure is cute.What kind of dog?
OMG & I was complaining about having to run ours outside so often , at least I dont have to feed her every 4 hrs


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

martina said:


> They are great with lots of different meats, we feel . Toad in the hole is sausages cooked in the Yorkshire pudding batter.


Thanks, I've never heard of that, will have to look it up.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> ? Toad in the hole?


I wondered if someone would query that!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
it is a simple dish of sausages laid out in the roasting dish, and a large Yorkshire pudding mix poured in, and baked- I have some sausages I need to use up!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, meet our new baby, wasn't going to get a puppy right now, but they are only about 31/2 - 4 weeks old and a lady dropped them off at Ryssa's groomer because the other half said they had to go or go outside, too cold outside, the poor things would freeze, so they all have homes now, I will hand feed him every 4 hours or so. Going to let David name him, I think.
> Ryssa wasn't amused by his trying to suckle on her on the way home.
> :shock:


What is he, Kaye Jo? Looks adorable- who's heart would not melt, (apart from that horrid man?)


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, meet our new baby, wasn't going to get a puppy right now, but they are only about 31/2 - 4 weeks old and a lady dropped them off at Ryssa's groomer because the other half said they had to go or go outside, too cold outside, the poor things would freeze, so they all have homes now, I will hand feed him every 4 hours or so. Going to let David name him, I think.
> Ryssa wasn't amused by his trying to suckle on her on the way home.
> :shock:


He is gorgeous . A real cutie . Someone should put the other half out in the cold . Why have puppies in the first place if no one is going to look after them properly


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

D'aww! Puppy! What a little sweetheart. Bless you for taking him in.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

congrats on the new baby - good news about mum - wonderful news on the house - that doesn't give you a whole lot of time to pack. --- sam



darowil said:


> After a day spent between two hospitals including sending Mum for major surgery. Sitting for a few hours at the other hospital.
> The phone call from the hospital to say Mum came through the surgery well and she was back on the ward. Had the in-between surgery of the three possiblilties raised. And while I was on that call the obstetrician came to call us up. Vick and Brett then introduced us to Elizabeth Ann. Very wide awake looking around, staring into Mums eyes and then Grandmas eyes. The Ann is both her grandmothers middle names- even spelt the same way (and of course part of her mothers and Aunts name-albeit with an e in their cases).
> So one very happy and relieved Grandma. Was beginning tolook for a while like she might need a Caeser but she didn't.
> Looking forward to a cuddle tomorrow. But as it she didn't make an appearance until 1020pm they weren't yet handing her around.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

congrats to you and chrissy - may you have a long and happy life together. --- sam



Aran said:


> I know that I haven't been on here in a long long time. I'm going to blame my beautiful girlfriend Chrissy. That's right. In the time that I've been gone from here, I've fallen in love with an incredible woman named Chrissy. I think that she is the love of my life. We are a lot alike. We share a similar sense of humor. She is probably smarter than me. She is a kind, gentle, thoughtful soul. Our personalities are very similar. Our love for each other is deep & continues to deepen. Just when I think that I can't love her any more,she goes & does something sweet, and I love her even more. I want to write sappy love poetry for her (though I've resisted thus far.)


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think her other half needs a come to jesus talk. very cute puppy - what kind? and yes - i think you should wait for david to name him. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Well, meet our new baby, wasn't going to get a puppy right now, but they are only about 31/2 - 4 weeks old and a lady dropped them off at Ryssa's groomer because the other half said they had to go or go outside, too cold outside, the poor things would freeze, so they all have homes now, I will hand feed him every 4 hours or so. Going to let David name him, I think.
> Ryssa wasn't amused by his trying to suckle on her on the way home.
> :shock:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

at one time heidi and i were feeding eight kittens every four hours - do you know how expensive kitten formula is? lol --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> she sure is cute.What kind of dog?
> OMG & I was complaining about having to run ours outside so often , at least I dont have to feed her every 4 hrs


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

Aam...

Hahaha.
It's Wednesday - and I totally missed the friday.
I'll go back and try to read at least... some.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

HandyFamily said:


> Aam...
> 
> Hahaha.
> It's Wednesday - and I totally missed the friday.
> I'll go back and try to read at least... some.


 :thumbup: Good on you, Kati!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

how far is this from you julie? --- sam

http://www.flixxy.com/train-plowing-through-deep-snow-in-new-zealand.htm


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

thewren said:


> sorry i have not been on today - rough night last night starting with a panic attack and going down hill from there - finally fell asleep around five-thirty and awake by ten. was to go for lunch with kathy but emailed her to see if we could reschedule. unfortunately she did not get my email. but i have slept a lot of the day away - and am thinking i could go back anytime for the night - am going to wait a bit for that. cold is back with a vengeance - i feel like i've been pulled through a knot hole backwards - now i think i could use a little cheese with my wine. i will be fine - i just had to vent (read that pity party with w(h)ine).
> 
> gary came - opened my door - soread plastic and proceeded to knock out all the broken glass so it stops just falling out in pieces - at least i don't need to worry about one of the animals getting glass in their feet. with the broken glass out there isn't the pressure to get it done right now - there is still a single pane in the door. can you believe - $160 for the window - a new door is only $25 dollars more. told gary we could worry about it after the holidays.
> 
> ...


Sam, sorry to hear you're not so well again. I hope this is just a minor blip and you'll soon be back in the pink. Take care of yourself and get as much rest as you need. We want to see you fit for Christmas.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> After a day spent between two hospitals including sending Mum for major surgery. Sitting for a few hours at the other hospital.
> The phone call from the hospital to say Mum came through the surgery well and she was back on the ward. Had the in-between surgery of the three possiblilties raised. And while I was on that call the obstetrician came to call us up. Vick and Brett then introduced us to Elizabeth Ann. Very wide awake looking around, staring into Mums eyes and then Grandmas eyes. The Ann is both her grandmothers middle names- even spelt the same way (and of course part of her mothers and Aunts name-albeit with an e in their cases).
> So one very happy and relieved Grandma. Was beginning tolook for a while like she might need a Caeser but she didn't.
> Looking forward to a cuddle tomorrow. But as it she didn't make an appearance until 1020pm they weren't yet handing her around.
> ...


Oh Congratulations!!! Welcome Elizabeth Ann.  I am sure she is just adorable. Welcome to the Grandparent group Margaret. What joy she will bring you. 
Sorry to hear your mum had to have surgery but glad she came through ok. Poor thing.

AND a house too! Goodness, well done on that also.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

P


darowil said:


> After a day spent between two hospitals including sending Mum for major surgery. Sitting for a few hours at the other hospital.
> The phone call from the hospital to say Mum came through the surgery well and she was back on the ward. Had the in-between surgery of the three possiblilties raised. And while I was on that call the obstetrician came to call us up. Vick and Brett then introduced us to Elizabeth Ann. Very wide awake looking around, staring into Mums eyes and then Grandmas eyes. The Ann is both her grandmothers middle names- even spelt the same way (and of course part of her mothers and Aunts name-albeit with an e in their cases).
> So one very happy and relieved Grandma. Was beginning tolook for a while like she might need a Caeser but she didn't.
> Looking forward to a cuddle tomorrow. But as it she didn't make an appearance until 1020pm they weren't yet handing her around.
> ...


Congratulations Grandma. How much did she weigh? Lovely name. Glad your Mom did well with her surgery but too bad she had to have it.
A new house is exciting. Wow won't be long then before you move.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Oh what a good laugh, Angela- thank you- I like the image of the startled young man that comes to my imagination!


That is a good laugh😀


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, meet our new baby, wasn't going to get a puppy right now, but they are only about 31/2 - 4 weeks old and a lady dropped them off at Ryssa's groomer because the other half said they had to go or go outside, too cold outside, the poor things would freeze, so they all have homes now, I will hand feed him every 4 hours or so. Going to let David name him, I think.
> Ryssa wasn't amused by his trying to suckle on her on the way home.
> :shock:


What a cute Christmas present to yourself! He is quite adorable, I don't think I would have been able to resist him either. You're going to have your hands full now until he gets a bit older. How many were in the litter?


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Ooh, Gorgeouse!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I'm just finishing up the left side edging on Marla's vest.


That looks like a lot of knitting. You have whipped that much up quickly.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> And you'd be most welcome.
> Marla will bring the sister over tomorrow when she goes to work so that they can be together.


Did Marla take one in too?


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Marilynn. You should see me try to crochet 😄


Can't possibly be any worse than I am.😞


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Here are the stars Bonnie Im thinking about adding glitter . Just made a basic star shape out of thin wire and a origami kite shape pattern that I found in a library book and the paper cost me less than one pound
> So I can make a lot of stars and it cost me a fraction of what they were charging in the shop


Very pretty.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Love the stars.
> 
> This is what I made yesterday. I will make another mit put a string on them. Then all will get hung up.


Very cute.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

martina said:


> Sam, as others have said, see the dr before you get worse and end up in the spa, please.


Yes Sam, your cold shouldn't be getting worse again.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, meet our new baby, wasn't going to get a puppy right now, but they are only about 31/2 - 4 weeks old and a lady dropped them off at Ryssa's groomer because the other half said they had to go or go outside, too cold outside, the poor things would freeze, so they all have homes now, I will hand feed him every 4 hours or so. Going to let David name him, I think.
> Ryssa wasn't amused by his trying to suckle on her on the way home.
> :shock:


Oh how adorable🐶 Have you seen the video about soaking sponges in milk and letting them suckle on it?


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> And you'd be most welcome.
> Marla will bring the sister over tomorrow when she goes to work so that they can be together.


So I take it Marla took one too? How many were there and what breed are they? He looks like a fairly smaller dog?


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I wondered if someone would query that!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> it is a simple dish of sausages laid out in the roasting dish, and a large Yorkshire pudding mix poured in, and baked- I have some sausages I need to use up!


We love toad in the hole. Come to think of it haven't made it in a long while.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Love the stars.
> 
> This is what I made yesterday. I will make another mit put a string on them. Then all will get hung up.


Very cute :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

martina said:


> Aran, glad you are well. You both look happy in the photo. Take care of each other.


Ditto :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, meet our new baby, wasn't going to get a puppy right now, but they are only about 31/2 - 4 weeks old and a lady dropped them off at Ryssa's groomer because the other half said they had to go or go outside, too cold outside, the poor things would freeze, so they all have homes now, I will hand feed him every 4 hours or so. Going to let David name him, I think.
> Ryssa wasn't amused by his trying to suckle on her on the way home.
> :shock:


Aaaaw, soooo cute! How lovely for you to give one a home.

LOL Poor Ryssa :shock:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

mags7 said:


> Can't possibly be any worse than I am.😞


Are you learning to. I've stopped for a while but I'm determined to learn


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

mags7 said:


> Very pretty.


Thank you .


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> how far is this from you julie? --- sam
> 
> http://www.flixxy.com/train-plowing-through-deep-snow-in-new-zealand.htm


Sam, Arthur's Pass is one of the routes between the Canterbury Plains, and the West Coast of the South Island, over the Southern Alps. It is on the other Island (the one where Bronwen lives) at a very rough guess some 700 odd kilometres away. Arthur's Pass includes the Otira Gorge, which used to be quite spectacular- have not been there for rising 25 years. Margaret was down that way last year.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

mags7 said:


> We love toad in the hole. Come to think of it haven't made it in a long while.


 :thumbup: I haven't made it in an age, but happen to have the sausages- am thinking of doing a 'popover' version.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I wondered if someone would query that!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> it is a simple dish of sausages laid out in the roasting dish, and a large Yorkshire pudding mix poured in, and baked- I have some sausages I need to use up!


Enjoy!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Enjoy!


I am hoping it will be a success!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am hoping it will be a success!


Of course it will, have faith! LOL

Are you having warmer weather now?

We only reached 18c today, 20csomething tomorrow and then 3 days of around 32c.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Of course it will, have faith! LOL
> 
> Are you having warmer weather now?
> 
> We only reached 18c today, 20csomething tomorrow and then 3 days of around 32c.


It was around 22* C here, today, but Christchurch was up around 35*C at mid-day. 25* at 9 in the morning. Second time so far this year they have had that sort of temperature.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> It was around 22* C here, today, but Christchurch was up around 35*C at mid-day. 25* at 9 in the morning. Second time so far this year they have had that sort of temperature.


 :shock: Golly thats pretty hot for there!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> No!! The rest of it is enough without thinking of moving as well. Lol. Don't envy you that bit! So glad your mom's surgery went well.
> 
> Congratulations grandma!! Isn't it a wonderful feeling? I'm sure she is beautiful and you will be snuggling her in no time!


Had some nice long cuddles today mainly of a very well wrapped log. But then this evening she was unwrapped so I grabbed her. While wrapped up she sleeps. So when it is feed time they unwrap her and she starts to wake. Of course she is beautiful!

Sonja I see you have asked what I will be called- Grandma, as is Bretts Mum and my Mum. So she won't need to work out to call us. But when talking about us we will distinguish with surnames and probably grreat grandma. Knowing there were already 2 Grandmas I tried others and none seemed right.

And Mum is doing very well still at this stage so life might be getting some sort of normality if no complications. Well other than the fact that we may need to get this place on the market!

Thank you everyon efor the congratulations- a lovley little girl indeed and I wish I could show her off- but she is not mine and I do understand how they feel.

found out today that one of David's cousins whoes name is Elizabeth has a second name of Ann.
When Maryanne was born and rushed straight to the childrens hospital she was cared for by a nurse who turned out to be a distant cousin with the same name (one we didn't know about. Do know Libby but not her middle name until David spoke to her)


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> congrats on the new baby - good news about mum - wonderful news on the house - that doesn't give you a whole lot of time to pack. --- sam


Often here it is 4 weeks- but they wanted a long settlement and we don't mind if it takes a while. Might even mean we can sell this reasonably close tot he same time and so only have 2 mortages for a very short time.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

mags7 said:


> P
> 
> Congratulations Grandma. How much did she weigh? Lovely name. Glad your Mom did well with her surgery but too bad she had to have it.
> A new house is exciting. Wow won't be long then before you move.


7lb 8ozs. But long and a big head. So therefor eshe should be sknny but she doesn't look it so maybe the length is not accurate. The head we knew about.
Have I said she is beautiful?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It was around 22* C here, today, but Christchurch was up around 35*C at mid-day. 25* at 9 in the morning. Second time so far this year they have had that sort of temperature.


And around this time last last year it was snowing down there- Arthurs Pass and further south at least.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Managed a quick read through. Don't think I missed anything much- most of it was related to me this time- can't imagine why as we really are not doing much at the moment! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

And now I am going to bed and see if I can sleep tonight- nothing to keep awake tonight- at least last night I had a good reason for not sleeping.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> 7lb 8ozs. But long and a big head. So therefor eshe should be sknny but she doesn't look it so maybe the length is not accurate. The head we knew about.
> Have I said she is beautiful?


Maybe a time or two Margaret 😄 It's nice to hear so you just keep on saying it


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Had a lot of wind and rain here lately . Very windy last night again , and more wind and rain forecast for today but at the moment it's windy but sunny took this picture this morning , bit blurry as Mishka didn't want to wait . Can you see the water ? Well you shouldn't be able to there should only be a small little stream about 15" wide and a couple of inches deep


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Had a lot of wind and rain here lately . Very windy last night again , and more wind and rain forecast for today but at the moment it's windy but sunny took this picture this morning , bit blurry as Mishka didn't want to wait . Can you see the water ? Well you shouldn't be able to there should only be a small little stream about 15" wide and a couple of inches deep


Well a little more than that currently- looks nice with it all there if you don't know it shouldn't be there.
Night night


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> 7lb 8ozs. But long and a big head. So therefor eshe should be sknny but she doesn't look it so maybe the length is not accurate. The head we knew about.
> Have I said she is beautiful?


Aaaw I am SOO excited for you. Doesnt it feel wonderful? We understand about showing her on the internet. Its up to her parents. 
Are you allowed to send photo in an email?

Wish you were closer, we have heaps of baby girl clothes and stuff to sell. LOL

Yes you did mention that she is beautiful. AAAwww. I can remember feeling like you do now.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> 7lb 8ozs. But long and a big head. So therefor eshe should be sknny but she doesn't look it so maybe the length is not accurate. The head we knew about.
> Have I said she is beautiful?


She is a nice size. Bigger than Serena. 6.14

Have a good sleep Grandma.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Are you learning to. I've stopped for a while but I'm determined to learn


My project for 2016 - learn to crochet.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Darowil, I'm glad you got to hold the baby "unwrapped" and see her awake, good for you getting in there! Our youngest is 4 but is seems like so long ago since I held them as a baby. 
Swedenme, looks like you did get a lot of rain! Do you live near Caren? she talked about wind the other day.
I'm off today to visit my son it seems like I've done a lot of traveling lately, my car is getting a lot of miles on it I hope it holds up!
I'll read a little more than I'll have to get moving.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Had a lot of wind and rain here lately . Very windy last night again , and more wind and rain forecast for today but at the moment it's windy but sunny took this picture this morning , bit blurry as Mishka didn't want to wait . Can you see the water ? Well you shouldn't be able to there should only be a small little stream about 15" wide and a couple of inches deep


We are having a lovely sunny day too. Just got back from my Wednesday walk and saw daffodils out on the way home! I think the temperature is around 14c today. I'm sure we're going to pay for this at some point.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Your new puppy is so cute! It's too bad about them being drop offs such a bad time of year too (well any time is bad for that!) I'm glad you took the little one in I wouldn't have been able to resist it either.


Poledra65 said:


> Well, meet our new baby, wasn't going to get a puppy right now, but they are only about 31/2 - 4 weeks old and a lady dropped them off at Ryssa's groomer because the other half said they had to go or go outside, too cold outside, the poor things would freeze, so they all have homes now, I will hand feed him every 4 hours or so. Going to let David name him, I think.
> Ryssa wasn't amused by his trying to suckle on her on the way home.
> :shock:


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Spent almost 2 hours this morning reading this week's ktp.

Happy belated Kiwifrau &#127856;&#127846;

Babies babies babies. Congrats to the new Grandmas.

Sam please keep an eye on your health. We worry about you.

Aran I am so happy for you. The photo of you and Chrissy is amazing. Happiness and joy and nothing but the best for you both.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Getting ready to go to the movies tonight as long as the wind doesn't blow us off the road. ☔☔☔🌀🌀🌀🌀🌀


Found your picture. What a riot. Looks like you two are really having fun. So thrilled for both of you. How nice of your sweetie to let you post a photo of him. Hugs for both of you.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

I received a package in the mail last week. Secret Santa sent me some lovely ribbon yarn. The colors are perfect and I have enjoyed knitting with it. 

I finished hats 49 and 50. I have to take pics of them all together. Will do that layer on.

Did make up 2 of Sonjas headbands but the first one was snapped up as soon as I took it out of my bag. Lol.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> I received a package in the mail last week. Secret Santa sent me some lovely ribbon yarn. The colors are perfect and I have enjoyed knitting with it.
> 
> I finished hats 49 and 50. I have to take pics of them all together. Will do that layer on.
> 
> Did make up 2 of Sonjas headbands but the first one was snapped up as soon as I took it out of my bag. Lol.


Congratulations on finishing your 50 hats! What an achievement, only a knitting ninja like you could have finished them so quickly. I love the headband in green, red and white. Very Christmassy.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sam, Arthur's Pass is one of the routes between the Canterbury Plains, and the West Coast of the South Island, over the Southern Alps. It is on the other Island (the one where Bronwen lives) at a very rough guess some 700 odd kilometres away. Arthur's Pass includes the Otira Gorge, which used to be quite spectacular- have not been there for rising 25 years. Margaret was down that way last year.


Funny, I don't see a snowplow on the front of the train. Here every train you see in winter has a snowplow blade mounted on the front.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thanks Liz no frost yet had everything else in the last few days but no frost
> I'm a lot better today think the medication finally started working and the itch has gone for now


So glad that the allergy is getting under control, I have plenty of them when the weather's right and they are no fun whatsoever.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I've been busy today finished decorating the living room and the tree
> Nearly finished a little boys cardy / jacket , finished my cushion and I've made origami stars . Saw some in a shop here and tight fisted me thought how much 😱 I can make them so I borrowed a book from the library and made some quite happy with how they turned out although I have got clumsy hands they don't do as they are told


Love the cushion. Mary taught us origami boxes at the Knitapalooza, she does a lovely job, but I did not do a very good job. lol I have figured out that Origami and Kumihimo are not two of my strength.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> For all you truck drivers, Kathy, David, and my family, be safe on those winter roads. May the Angels guide you safely on your way.


Thank you, I am with you on though thoughts and wishes.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

angelam said:


> We are having a lovely sunny day too. Just got back from my Wednesday walk and saw daffodils out on the way home! I think the temperature is around 14c today. I'm sure we're going to pay for this at some point.


If the daffodils are blooming now will they winterkill? Or does this often happen? I thought they had to have the summer to build up energy to survive the winter after blooming in spring.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> I received a package in the mail last week. Secret Santa sent me some lovely ribbon yarn. The colors are perfect and I have enjoyed knitting with it.
> 
> I finished hats 49 and 50. I have to take pics of them all together. Will do that layer on.
> 
> Did make up 2 of Sonjas headbands but the first one was snapped up as soon as I took it out of my bag. Lol.


Lovely! 
Congrats on getting them all finished, with everything else you've been working on, a great accomplishment. I'm sure that they will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Melody, lovely knitting. I love the little bow on the last hat, very cute.
Nice headbands, I still plan to get a couple of those done.
Well must get off & running


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

nittergma said:


> Your new puppy is so cute! It's too bad about them being drop offs such a bad time of year too (well any time is bad for that!) I'm glad you took the little one in I wouldn't have been able to resist it either.


Thank you, he is a sweetie, I think he's going to have spunk. It was a fairly long night, he slept really well for the 3 hours in between feedings, it was the getting up to make his food and feed him that was the hard part. lol He tinkles really well, eats then pee's a river, then looks so proud of himself. lol
Ryssa is still not too sure she likes this idea and would be much happier if I just took it back, she's really going to have her nose out of joint when Marla brings the other one over to spend the day. :roll:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> If the daffodils are blooming now will they winterkill? Or does this often happen? I thought they had to have the summer to build up energy to survive the winter after blooming in spring.


I don't think I've ever seen them before Christmas before. Usually if we have a mild winter and they start coming up early and then we get some snow they just seem to hibernate in the snow and then carry on from where they left off when the snow goes. Goodness knows what will happen to these if we get a cold snap. Probably just die off and those coming along behind will hibernate for a while.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Had some nice long cuddles today mainly of a very well wrapped log. But then this evening she was unwrapped so I grabbed her. While wrapped up she sleeps. So when it is feed time they unwrap her and she starts to wake. Of course she is beautiful!
> 
> Sonja I see you have asked what I will be called- Grandma, as is Bretts Mum and my Mum. So she won't need to work out to call us. But when talking about us we will distinguish with surnames and probably grreat grandma. Knowing there were already 2 Grandmas I tried others and none seemed right.
> 
> ...


 What fun, and we understand their not wanting her photo out on the internet, we'll just enjoy her through your descriptions. 
A very popular name on both sides of the family then, interesting how names pop up like that sometimes. 
They do tend to sleep quite a bit at that age. lol 
Congrats on the new house, nice that you have time so maybe you can get the current one sold, that would be a nice bonus, to have it done quickly and before you move. 
Glad that your mom is doing well.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

mags7 said:


> Oh how adorable🐶 Have you seen the video about soaking sponges in milk and letting them suckle on it?


No, I haven't seen that, but a good idea, he ate from the syringe (no needle) a couple times, now he's eating off a plate really well.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

mags7 said:


> So I take it Marla took one too? How many were there and what breed are they? He looks like a fairly smaller dog?


Yes, the last thing she needed, but she did, she has his sister. Shih Tzu/Chihuahua. I really wasn't planning on a small dog, was going to wait and get David an Aussie mix of some kind at some point. Oh well...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Aaaaw, soooo cute! How lovely for you to give one a home.
> 
> LOL Poor Ryssa :shock:


LOL! Ryssa would disagree with giving him a home, but she'd totally agree with Poor Ryssa. lol


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> :shock: Golly thats pretty hot for there!


It does happen, and with climate change they are predicting will happen more regularly.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> i think her other half needs a come to jesus talk. very cute puppy - what kind? and yes - i think you should wait for david to name him. --- sam


I have to agree with you on all counts.
ShihZue/ Chihuahua, I never though in a million years I'd be putting that I had something with chihuahua in it in a sentence. :roll: Not one of the breeds I tend towards, I don't mind them when others own them, just never though I would.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> And around this time last last year it was snowing down there- Arthurs Pass and further south at least.


It was a very bad spring last year, Grandma!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Had a lot of wind and rain here lately . Very windy last night again , and more wind and rain forecast for today but at the moment it's windy but sunny took this picture this morning , bit blurry as Mishka didn't want to wait . Can you see the water ? Well you shouldn't be able to there should only be a small little stream about 15" wide and a couple of inches deep


Mmmmm, probably a bit like my back garden on the 15th July- except I didn't see it!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

angelam said:


> What a cute Christmas present to yourself! He is quite adorable, I don't think I would have been able to resist him either. You're going to have your hands full now until he gets a bit older. How many were in the litter?


 Yes, hopefully he is a quick learner. Only 4 thank goodness.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Funny, I don't see a snowplow on the front of the train. Here every train you see in winter has a snowplow blade mounted on the front.


Mmmmm, not sure about that one, Bonnie- of course our snowfalls a re a once or twice a winter event!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

mags7 said:


> That looks like a lot of knitting. You have whipped that much up quickly.


 Thank you, it's not too bad, I've picked up and started the bottom border last night.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Yes, the last thing she needed, but she did, she has his sister. Shih Tzu/Chihuahua. I really wasn't planning on a small dog, was going to wait and get David an Aussie mix of some kind at some point. Oh well...


He looks such a darling! Suckling hopefully.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, dang spellcheck once again. It is just a grosgrain ribbon, 6", that has "#climateprayer" written on it. I had vowed to wear it Nov 29-Dec 11 as part of an effort for environmental awareness in support of my teacher Thich Nhat Hahn. Sorry for confusion.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you, he's got spunk I think. He sure eats good. Lol he was gumming my fingers earlier since he's teething.


He is adorable what breed


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 wrote:
I wondered if someone would query that!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
it is a simple dish of sausages laid out in the roasting dish, and a large Yorkshire pudding mix poured in, and baked- I have some sausages I need to use up!



mags7 said:


> We love toad in the hole. Come to think of it haven't made it in a long while.


I had meant to look that up online and forgot. Glad someone mentioned it.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Angelam, what a walk with seeing daffodils. Flowers sure are confused this year.

Julie, that's some hot weather in Christchurch. I could use a little of that heat if they want to send it on over. Must go turn up the heat.

Darowil, love the description of hugging a well-wrapped log. I know it was a special time when they unwrapped her. I can picture some pretty fast moves on your part. Perfect weight. So happy for you and your family and glad your mom is as well as can be expected. Two mortgages at the same time is quite difficult so hoping it all works out for a quick sale.

Swedenme, looks like such a beautiful spot but hope you had your boots. Yes, I can see the water in spite of Mishka rushing you.:wink: 

Angelam, fun project...learning to crochet. You shouldn't have any trouble. I learned crochet twice. Believe I was in my late 20's when I learned to knit.

Nittergma, have a safe trip going to see your son. Hope he is doing well.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> We are having a lovely sunny day too. Just got back from my Wednesday walk and saw daffodils out on the way home! I think the temperature is around 14c today. I'm sure we're going to pay for this at some point.


Can't believe you saw daffodils . We won't see them up here till about Feb March time at the earliest . was sunny early on but this afternoon as we came home from hospital the sensors on the car turned the lights on and it was only 2pm soon turns dark this time of year


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Mmmmm, not sure about that one, Bonnie- of course our snowfalls a re a once or twice a winter event!


That sounds perfect to me.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> I received a package in the mail last week. Secret Santa sent me some lovely ribbon yarn. The colors are perfect and I have enjoyed knitting with it.
> 
> I finished hats 49 and 50. I have to take pics of them all together. Will do that layer on.
> 
> Did make up 2 of Sonjas headbands but the first one was snapped up as soon as I took it out of my bag. Lol.


Oooooooh you lucky person they are lovely colours will look forward to seeing what you make with them 
Love the hats Mel will look forward to seeing pictures of them all together too 
And the headbands are great well done


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra, how sweet of you and Marla to take these puppies in. It is a lot of work when they are still nursing. I tried to raise small squirrels and had to wake up every few hours and after a week of doing it I got help from the Humane Society as they had a mother/daughter team who would take shifts doing it. Perhaps the puppies won't need to feed as often. I at least hope not. Cute puppies and gorgeous photo of cat.

Mel, more lovely knitting. Headbands will be so popular. Hooray for having a secret Santa.

Off for a nap already. No work done but have eaten. Hugs all. Tonight we get to go see our DGS#1 in "A Christmas Carol." They have loads of performances, every day but Monday for weeks, so he is a very busy guy, as are parents transporting him back and forth to the theater. His first paid job if I remember correctly. Dec. 6th the alternate will do the performance as he will be singing for the Veterans at a Christmas tree lighting ceremony at the Airport. I'm sure that will bring tears to my eyes. Good thoughts for all of you and wishes for a wonderful time no matter where you are or what you are doing. Hugs.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

how does one knit with "fuffle" yarn? great hats and head bands. --- sam



gagesmom said:


> I received a package in the mail last week. Secret Santa sent me some lovely ribbon yarn. The colors are perfect and I have enjoyed knitting with it.
> 
> I finished hats 49 and 50. I have to take pics of them all together. Will do that layer on.
> 
> Did make up 2 of Sonjas headbands but the first one was snapped up as soon as I took it out of my bag. Lol.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Love the cushion. Mary taught us origami boxes at the Knitapalooza, she does a lovely job, but I did not do a very good job. lol I have figured out that Origami and Kumihimo are not two of my strength.


I only did very basic shapes , there are some lovely patterns of origami stars out there don't know wether I would be able to do them but I think it would be fun to try


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

grey is quite the handsome kitty. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Yes, the last thing she needed, but she did, she has his sister. Shih Tzu/Chihuahua. I really wasn't planning on a small dog, was going to wait and get David an Aussie mix of some kind at some point. Oh well...


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Mmmmm, probably a bit like my back garden on the 15th July- except I didn't see it!


All my flower beds are just big puddles and the lawn squelches when I walk on it . Silly dog has a lovely fresh bowl of water but will insist on drinking from the big puddles


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is just being a dog. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> All my flower beds are just big puddles and the lawn squelches when I walk on it . Silly dog has a lovely fresh bowl of water but will insist on drinking from the big puddles


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm up and while not quite running i'm at least walking slowly.

foggy this morning - several local schools closed - heidi said she drove through several whiteout spots on the way to tinora. it is very bleak outside - very overcast - dim filtered light - it a damp cold that seems to go right through me - i could easily go back for a nap. lol

margaret - enjoy lots of "unwrapped" time with elizabeth - ann in heather's middle name. hope your house sells quickly. hopefully your real estate market is better than in it most places here in the states. mary's house sold much quicker than i thought it would. 

hope everyone is either warm enough or cool enough. --- sam


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I like your miniatures Caren . Mine got taken . Middle sons girlfriend has a little sister who would just love them or so I was told as they went in the bag
> Hopefully it was a fair exchange to whatever he fetches me back from Belgium 😄


My minitjres have been requested. I will likely send them after christmas. 
I hope you get something wonderful in return for your minis.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> Angelam, what a walk with seeing daffodils. Flowers sure are confused this year.
> 
> Julie, that's some hot weather in Christchurch. I could use a little of that heat if they want to send it on over. Must go turn up the heat.
> 
> ...


 Wear my knee high wellingtons when it's been raining as it gets very muddy round the farm and down the dell


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I love Yorkshire puddings . Roast chicken , mashed potatoes Yorkshire puddings and some vegetables is my favourite meal 😋


Yorkshire pudding with pretty much anything for me. Beef roast is my favorite with it though.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The recipe sounds straight forward enough- I am planning on trying it for a Toad-in-the -Hole.


That would be yummy. I have been known to fill them with pie filling for a sweet treat.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Lurker 2 wrote:
> I wondered if someone would query that!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> it is a simple dish of sausages laid out in the roasting dish, and a large Yorkshire pudding mix poured in, and baked- I have some sausages I need to use up!
> 
> I had meant to look that up online and forgot. Glad someone mentioned it.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Angelam, what a walk with seeing daffodils. Flowers sure are confused this year.
> 
> Julie, that's some hot weather in Christchurch. I could use a little of that heat if they want to send it on over. Must go turn up the heat.
> 
> ...


Always as we warm up, you're cooling down! that the way of this old Planet!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> That sounds perfect to me.


lol, lots of frosts down there though!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Poledra, how sweet of you and Marla to take these puppies in. It is a lot of work when they are still nursing. I tried to raise small squirrels and had to wake up every few hours and after a week of doing it I got help from the Humane Society as they had a mother/daughter team who would take shifts doing it. Perhaps the puppies won't need to feed as often. I at least hope not. Cute puppies and gorgeous photo of cat.
> 
> Mel, more lovely knitting. Headbands will be so popular. Hooray for having a secret Santa.
> 
> Off for a nap already. No work done but have eaten. Hugs all. Tonight we get to go see our DGS#1 in "A Christmas Carol." They have loads of performances, every day but Monday for weeks, so he is a very busy guy, as are parents transporting him back and forth to the theater. His first paid job if I remember correctly. Dec. 6th the alternate will do the performance as he will be singing for the Veterans at a Christmas tree lighting ceremony at the Airport. I'm sure that will bring tears to my eyes. Good thoughts for all of you and wishes for a wonderful time no matter where you are or what you are doing. Hugs.


My mother managed to raise one puppy from birth- initially hourly feeds- I've done it with a sick kitten about two hourly at first when I was twelve- you do get tired though.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> How appropriate is that. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> Good find Julie.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> All my flower beds are just big puddles and the lawn squelches when I walk on it . Silly dog has a lovely fresh bowl of water but will insist on drinking from the big puddles


That is a lot of water. Funny old Mishka!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> That would be yummy. I have been known to fill them with pie filling for a sweet treat.


Think I must be a bit of a traditionalist- prefer them savoury!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Too cute. At first I wondered who was having the baby and then remembered you are making miniature Christmas decorations.


Better not be any of my bunch having babies. The ones left are waiting for a few more years yet. :XD: :-D At least that us what they have told me. 
No knitting today instead i did a bit of cooking. I made meat pasties and pear tarts.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

angelam said:


> Did Marla take one in too?


Yes, she did.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Think I must be a bit of a traditionalist- prefer them savoury!


Savory is best but sweet is nice occationally.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> He looks such a darling! Suckling hopefully.


He's eating a mix of baby food, baby cereal, puppy formula(esmalac), and a little water all mixed together and warmed, they're eating it good now, off a small plate. They are playing with each other, it's so cute, they are wobbly, but walking so they will be just fine I think. lol I'll post a pic of the two of them together. 
When Marla came in and put hers down with mine, poor Ryssa's eyes just about popped out of her head, she forgot that there were two. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

The two together.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Better not be any of my bunch having babies. The ones left are waiting for a few more years yet. :XD: :-D At least that us what they have told me.
> No knitting today instead i did a bit of cooking. I made meat pasties and pear tarts.


Yum!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> My mother managed to raise one puppy from birth- initially hourly feeds- I've done it with a sick kitten about two hourly at first when I was twelve- you do get tired though.


I've raised kittens a couple times from a few days old, 
I could use a nap while the babies are napping.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Poledra, how sweet of you and Marla to take these puppies in. It is a lot of work when they are still nursing. I tried to raise small squirrels and had to wake up every few hours and after a week of doing it I got help from the Humane Society as they had a mother/daughter team who would take shifts doing it. Perhaps the puppies won't need to feed as often. I at least hope not. Cute puppies and gorgeous photo of cat.
> 
> Mel, more lovely knitting. Headbands will be so popular. Hooray for having a secret Santa.
> 
> Off for a nap already. No work done but have eaten. Hugs all. Tonight we get to go see our DGS#1 in "A Christmas Carol." They have loads of performances, every day but Monday for weeks, so he is a very busy guy, as are parents transporting him back and forth to the theater. His first paid job if I remember correctly. Dec. 6th the alternate will do the performance as he will be singing for the Veterans at a Christmas tree lighting ceremony at the Airport. I'm sure that will bring tears to my eyes. Good thoughts for all of you and wishes for a wonderful time no matter where you are or what you are doing. Hugs.


About to very 3 hours, they should be able to go a little longer by the he end of the week. I hope. 

Your dgs is doing very well, I think we may see him major motion pics one day soon if he decides to go there.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> grey is quite the handsome kitty. --- sam


Thank you, he thinks so too. Lol! 
He really is the most loving kitty though.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> Better not be any of my bunch having babies. The ones left are waiting for a few more years yet. :XD: :-D At least that us what they have told me.
> No knitting today instead i did a bit of cooking. I made meat pasties and pear tarts.


Oooooooh they look nice and tasty . I keep saying I am going to make pasties but I never do . I'm hungry now think I will go find something to eat


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> No knitting today instead i did a bit of cooking. I made meat pasties and pear tarts.


Is James putting on weight yet??


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> Is James putting on weight yet??


He should be I know I am just by looking at them 😄


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Savory is best but sweet is nice occationally.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> He's eating a mix of baby food, baby cereal, puppy formula(esmalac), and a little water all mixed together and warmed, they're eating it good now, off a small plate. They are playing with each other, it's so cute, they are wobbly, but walking so they will be just fine I think. lol I'll post a pic of the two of them together.
> When Marla came in and put hers down with mine, poor Ryssa's eyes just about popped out of her head, she forgot that there were two. lol


lol!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I've raised kittens a couple times from a few days old,
> I could use a nap while the babies are napping.


Sounds like a good idea!


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

They are so cute! Are they all getting along? The tan pup has very interesting markings. do you know the breed?


Poledra65 said:


> The two together.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks, he's doing well. He lives about 2 hours away so I go visit every few weeks. It's a nice drive fortunately the rest live quite close to us.


Cashmeregma said:


> Angelam, what a walk with seeing daffodils. Flowers sure are confused this year.
> 
> Julie, that's some hot weather in Christchurch. I could use a little of that heat if they want to send it on over. Must go turn up the heat.
> 
> ...


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

darowil said:


> Often here it is 4 weeks- but they wanted a long settlement and we don't mind if it takes a while. Might even mean we can sell this reasonably close tot he same time and so only have 2 mortages for a very short time.


A number of decades ago, we had, for fairly brief time, three houses in three states--all three of which had mortgages. But God in His wisdom, managed to make it during those three weeks of the month in which we had no payments due. Some days He draws a very fine line between imminent panic and overwhelming relief, you know?

Ohio Joy


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

nittergma said:


> I have not caught up yet kind of a busy day day. I've been really hoping to have a quiet day to start on kitting again. I ca't seem to settle down to do something I enjoy.
> I just had our older dog to the vet because she was scatching and licking herself terribly. It turns out she has an ear infection and evidence of fleas which usually she doesn't have. She is allergic to fleas so one bite and her whole body reacts so left there with antibiotics, prednisone and a new kind of flea pill. I think she is going to feel a lot better now, poor thing.
> Going to drag some Christmas Decorations down out of the attic and do some rearranging here, should be fun.
> Be back later to catch up


Poor dog. Hope the antibiotics do the trick.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Finally caught up on last week's ktp. A few days without Internet and you get really far behind👎
> 
> Have only read the first two pages here and I have to go for now. I do see I missed Daralene birthday.
> 
> Happy belated Birthday to one of my fave ladies. Hope you had a great day and enjoyed it.🎁🎂🎈🎀🎉🎊


Glad to see you back, Mel.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Here are the stars Bonnie Im thinking about adding glitter . Just made a basic star shape out of thin wire and a origami kite shape pattern that I found in a library book and the paper cost me less than one pound
> So I can make a lot of stars and it cost me a fraction of what they were charging in the shop


They will be pretty. The glitter will made them sparkle.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Just finished moving all my living room furniture around to make room for my Christmas tree. What a job! Hope I don't pay for it tomorrow. Have to get back at my cowl (gift for my nephew's girlfriend). I think it will be very pretty. Will post a picture later. I'm thinking I should make one for myself.

Saw my oncologist today and the results of my CT scan are clear. Whoopee! Next one is 6 months down the road.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Bonnie, dang spellcheck once again. It is just a grosgrain ribbon, 6", that has "#climateprayer" written on it. I had vowed to wear it Nov 29-Dec 11 as part of an effort for environmental awareness in support of my teacher Thich Nhat Hahn. Sorry for confusion.


That makes more sense.
:lol: I swear spellcheck can drive you crazy. For some reason every time I try to write "make" the iPad wants to turn it into majestic?? :roll:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Nice knitting as usual Melody. Looks like your Secret Santa thinks you are special.  Nice colors. I take it you'll be knitting some scarves like you did before. Maybe you can sell some too!


gagesmom said:


> I received a package in the mail last week. Secret Santa sent me some lovely ribbon yarn. The colors are perfect and I have enjoyed knitting with it.
> 
> I finished hats 49 and 50. I have to take pics of them all together. Will do that layer on.
> 
> Did make up 2 of Sonjas headbands but the first one was snapped up as soon as I took it out of my bag. Lol.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ditto


angelam said:


> Congratulations on finishing your 50 hats! What an achievement, only a knitting ninja like you could have finished them so quickly. I love the headband in green, red and white. Very Christmassy.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm afraid I'd have snatched him from you had I been there. What a love he is.


Poledra65 said:


> Yes, the last thing she needed, but she did, she has his sister. Shih Tzu/Chihuahua. I really wasn't planning on a small dog, was going to wait and get David an Aussie mix of some kind at some point. Oh well...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> That would be yummy. I have been known to fill them with pie filling for a sweet treat.


Do you just spoon the filling in the hole after they are cooked? Sounds like something I should try. Or maybe not, enough deserts I like already :roll:


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

budasha said:


> Just finished moving all my living room furniture around to make room for my Christmas tree. What a job! Hope I don't pay for it tomorrow. Have to get back at my cowl (gift for my nephew's girlfriend). I think it will be very pretty. Will post a picture later. I'm thinking I should make one for myself.
> 
> Saw my oncologist today and the results of my CT scan are clear. Whoopee! Next one is 6 months down the road.


Great news, I'm so pleased for you.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Those look so good. Wish I had some on my plate here.


NanaCaren said:


> Better not be any of my bunch having babies. The ones left are waiting for a few more years yet. :XD: :-D At least that us what they have told me.
> No knitting today instead i did a bit of cooking. I made meat pasties and pear tarts.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

When Paula (DD#1) was about 14, she took on 4 one-week-old baby wild rabbits to raise by hand. Our friend, a local veterinarian sent them home with her after he found them while mucking out his stable. I was not amused, to say the least. Since she begged to keep them, I let her and she took on complete responsibility for them after I'd advised her on how, what and when to feed them until they were grown enough to be turned out into the wild. Two survived to feeding themselves on wild clovers and other greens from the fence line. They also made a trip or two to school so that everyone could see how they were faring. The female had a broken or deformed ''ankle'' joint on a front leg but she managed to get around in the yard when turned out to forage. 

My child would feed them every four hours during the night and again just before going to school.

Vet said that they looked well-cared for and ready to take their place outdoors before we sent them into the woods.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Excellent news Liz!


budasha said:


> Just finished moving all my living room furniture around to make room for my Christmas tree. What a job! Hope I don't pay for it tomorrow. Have to get back at my cowl (gift for my nephew's girlfriend). I think it will be very pretty. Will post a picture later. I'm thinking I should make one for myself.
> 
> Saw my oncologist today and the results of my CT scan are clear. Whoopee! Next one is 6 months down the road.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> Just finished moving all my living room furniture around to make room for my Christmas tree. What a job! Hope I don't pay for it tomorrow. Have to get back at my cowl (gift for my nephew's girlfriend). I think it will be very pretty. Will post a picture later. I'm thinking I should make one for myself.
> 
> Saw my oncologist today and the results of my CT scan are clear. Whoopee! Next one is 6 months down the road.


I'm glad all was well with your CT. Hope you didn't overdo with moving furniture.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Okay am not caught up. It was a busy day doing some sewing. Stil have a bit more to do. Made a Stir fry for supper with left over chicken and served over rice. Quick easy, and tasty. Will try to TTYL. Hugs to all!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

jheiens said:


> A number of decades ago, we had, for fairly brief time, three houses in three states--all three of which had mortgages. But God in His wisdom, managed to make it during those three weeks of the month in which we had no payments due. Some days He draws a very fine line between imminent panic and overwhelming relief, you know?
> 
> Ohio Joy


That must have been stressful. We only had one & I was very happy when the house & farm were paid off.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Liz, wonderful news.
So sad, another mass shooting in San Bernardino in therapy clinic. So very sad. At least 5 were taken to Loma Linda Hospital and several to unnamed hospital in area.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> Congratulations on finishing your 50 hats! What an achievement, only a knitting ninja like you could have finished them so quickly. I love the headband in green, red and white. Very Christmassy.


Was about to say much the same so this will do!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Melody, glad you sorted out your internet problem. More wonderful hats and now headbands, let us into the secret, just how many pairs of hands do you have?.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> And around this time last last year it was snowing down there- Arthurs Pass and further south at least.


Found some photos from 12 Novemebr last year.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Just finished moving all my living room furniture around to make room for my Christmas tree. What a job! Hope I don't pay for it tomorrow. Have to get back at my cowl (gift for my nephew's girlfriend). I think it will be very pretty. Will post a picture later. I'm thinking I should make one for myself.
> 
> Saw my oncologist today and the results of my CT scan are clear. Whoopee! Next one is 6 months down the road.


That is good news!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Found some photos from 12 Novemebr last year.


I just love the Alps! Thanks for sharing these, Margaret!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

I have no secret really. I just love to knit. I wish I had more then 2 hands for all the projects I have downloaded, bookmarked and found.

I spent some time in the few days of no phone or international and got some stuff done with the boxes in Gages room. I had at least a dozen boxes of Christmas stuff. Decorations, wreaths all kinds of stuff. I manged to go through everything and gave away 2 large boxes and I allowed 3 totes full to remain. I have 2 smaller bows with ribbons bows and cards. Felt good to get that sorted. I also went through my 4 totes of yarn and numerous boxes. I got rid of a box full of yarn and a medium size bag. When Greg asked what was going on I said.....just making room for more.&#128077; thought he was going to pass out. Lol. Gage asked me if I was ok cuz I was giving away yarn.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

jheiens said:


> A number of decades ago, we had, for fairly brief time, three houses in three states--all three of which had mortgages. But God in His wisdom, managed to make it during those three weeks of the month in which we had no payments due. Some days He draws a very fine line between imminent panic and overwhelming relief, you know?
> 
> Ohio Joy


Yes- and wouldn't we like to skip the imminent panic times? But how much do learn in the imminent panic times that you never would otherwise? Having said that I would still rather skip them!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> Just finished moving all my living room furniture around to make room for my Christmas tree. What a job! Hope I don't pay for it tomorrow. Have to get back at my cowl (gift for my nephew's girlfriend). I think it will be very pretty. Will post a picture later. I'm thinking I should make one for myself.
> 
> Saw my oncologist today and the results of my CT scan are clear. Whoopee! Next one is 6 months down the road.


Wonderful


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

We noticed she's feeling much better already. They gave us prednisone for her to take for a few days to break the itch cycle. She's an older dog and I wonder if her immune system isn't quite a good. She takes all her medicine readily in a hot dog! 
By the way contrats on your good ct report! May you have many more.


budasha said:


> Poor dog. Hope the antibiotics do the trick.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

There were 14 killed and 17 injured in mass shooting at clinic. it is 8 hours after shooting and still many unknown facts. Local, state police and FBI involved. Two suspects with long arm guns and handguns killed by police, one woman, one man. Question of terrorism related still in question.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Here's what I've been making today...pillows out of rugs! They have velcro openings so they can easily be washed.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

I see I have a long way to go to catch up. Still not caught up with last week and probably won't. 

I see Jackie is back. Yay! You have been on my mind, my friend. Hope I can catch up and see how you have been. 

Well, if this cold or whatever I have started with doesn't mess things up, I have surgery on my thyroid on Tuesday, 8 December. I can't remember what I have told you, and what I haven't, so if I am repeating myself, please forgive me! The dr. who did my surgery in 1991 told me that he removed 2/3 of left lobe, turns out it was the right. According to the ultrasound they did in Nov. there is a 2mm nodule on the right, and a 1/2", a 3/4" and a walnut sized nodule on the left lobe. They are going to remove at least the walnut sized one, but probably all 3 on the left lobe, on Tuesday. I have had sinus drainage and drippy nose for over a month, and it has decided to progress, so I went to my primary care dr. this afternoon and got a Z-pack of antibiotics. We are hoping it will take care of things so it doesn't interfere with surgery. 

Arriana is back to sparkling again. She has her last follow up appointment tomorrow morning, then should only need breathing treatments if she has additional breathing treatments. 

Monday, I got 4 new tires on my Expedition, and the passenger side mirror replaced! Yay! I am glad we got it done before the snow and ice hit.

Yesterday, DS and one of the DGS came and brought up the Christmas tree. DH put the lights and angel on it before I got home from the dr. and pharmacy. If I have some energy tomorrow, maybe I will get it decorated. DH and Arriana's big brother put the outside lights up on Monday evening. 

Hope everyone is doing well, and you are all in my prayers.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Will be keeping you in prayer Tami. I know God has you in his arms and will guide surgeon. Has the doctor said how long you will be in the hospital?

Also glad that Arriana is doing much much better.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------

Well, if this cold or whatever I have started with doesn't mess things up, I have surgery on my thyroid on Tuesday, 8 December. I can't remember what I have told you, and what I haven't, so if I am repeating myself, please forgive me! The dr. who did my surgery in 1991 told me that he removed 2/3 of left lobe, turns out it was the right. According to the ultrasound they did in Nov. there is a 2mm nodule on the right, and a 1/2", a 3/4" and a walnut sized nodule on the left lobe. They are going to remove at least the walnut sized one, but probably all 3 on the left lobe, on Tuesday. I have had sinus drainage and drippy nose for over a month, and it has decided to progress, so I went to my primary care dr. this afternoon and got a Z-pack of antibiotics. We are hoping it will take care of things so it doesn't interfere with surgery.

Arriana is back to sparkling again. She has her last follow up appointment tomorrow morning, then should only need breathing treatments if she has additional breathing treatments.

Monday, I got 4 new tires on my Expedition, and the passenger side mirror replaced! Yay! I am glad we got it done before the snow and ice hit.

Yesterday, DS and one of the DGS came and brought up the Christmas tree. DH put the lights and angel on it before I got home from the dr. and pharmacy. If I have some energy tomorrow, maybe I will get it decorated. DH and Arriana's big brother put the outside lights up on Monday evening.

Hope everyone is doing well, and you are all in my prayers.[/quote]


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I just love the Alps! Thanks for sharing these, Margaret!


I could post more later after seeing the youngest family member. Did have some nicer ones of the area but these came up as Arthurs Pass.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Those were great picture Darowil.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

LOL! I've done the same thing! Glad you came back!


HandyFamily said:


> Aam...
> 
> Hahaha.
> It's Wednesday - and I totally missed the friday.
> I'll go back and try to read at least... some.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> I could post more later after seeing the youngest family member. Did have some nicer ones of the area but these came up as Arthurs Pass.


 :thumbup: Enjoy your time with her!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Must have something else on your mind Daralene like birthday plans
> 
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY DARLENE💐🎂
> Hope you have a lovely day
> Sonja


Happy Belated Birthday Daralene!


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Those are beautiful Gwen! What a great idea!


Gweniepooh said:


> Here's what I've been making today...pillows out of rugs! They have velcro openings so they can easily be washed.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sonja missed kiwifrau it is her birthday too
> 
> Happy Birthday Lynnette!
> 
> Happy Birthday to Daralene.


And a belated Happy Birthday to you, Lynnette!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

nicho said:


> Happy birthday to our birthday girls, Daralene and Lynette. Hope your special day is wonderful.
> 
> Sam , I hope you are feeling better soon.
> 
> ...


Congratulations to your nephew and his partner!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you Noni. I saw it on one of the DIY type sites I get newsletters from; don't remember which one. When I saw the rugs at Ollie's Bargin Center for $4 and $5 I couldn't resist trying it out. I bought inexpensive bed pillows (standard/queen size) to put inside of them but you could stuff them with fiber fill also. I just thought the bed pillows easier and would wash well. I'm going to make several others. I have some cute rugs with penguins o them too.



nittergma said:


> Those are beautiful Gwen! What a great idea!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I think I'm going to hit the hay. Kind of sleepy and as my DH says...eat when you're hungry and sleep when you're tired. TTYL tomorrow.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Page 14 finished. Hope to be back tomorrow some time.


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

I seen my oncologist today. She told me my one tummor was a stage one and the second one was a stage two. The type of breast cancer I have is rare ( I guess that mean not common) . I didn't like some of the news today but I have to put my trust in my God. Seems the chances of it coming back are higher than I thought. The Dr still hasn't got the results back from one of the tummor so I have to return next Friday to hear more. I am going to take my sister or someone this time . Two heads will be better than my one. I have to go back to the surgeon and have a couple of the large lumps looked at Dr said he might have to fix them. 
So the wait continues and I'm going to stay as far away from the spa as I can! Back to knitting the sweater pullovers for my DD #1 and DGD


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Tami Ohio I'm sorry to hear your have to have surgery so close to Christmas! I will be praying for you my friend !
Gwen the pillows are awesome wish I could sew .


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

The little puppies are so cute! Love the cat looks like he has personality plus! No animals for our house the asthma my DH has is bad. Some of our children to. Should get to bed soon as I have a play day with our little princess tomorrow &#128525;


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> Just finished moving all my living room furniture around to make room for my Christmas tree. What a job! Hope I don't pay for it tomorrow. Have to get back at my cowl (gift for my nephew's girlfriend). I think it will be very pretty. Will post a picture later. I'm thinking I should make one for myself.
> 
> Saw my oncologist today and the results of my CT scan are clear. Whoopee! Next one is 6 months down the road.


That's great news Liz must be a huge relief


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Here's what I've been making today...pillows out of rugs! They have velcro openings so they can easily be washed.


Those are gorgeous Gwen . What a beautiful gift to give to your sister


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> I seen my oncologist today. She told me my one tummor was a stage one and the second one was a stage two. The type of breast cancer I have is rare ( I guess that mean not common) . I didn't like some of the news today but I have to put my trust in my God. Seems the chances of it coming back are higher than I thought. The Dr still hasn't got the results back from one of the tummor so I have to return next Friday to hear more. I am going to take my sister or someone this time . Two heads will be better than my one. I have to go back to the surgeon and have a couple of the large lumps looked at Dr said he might have to fix them.
> So the wait continues and I'm going to stay as far away from the spa as I can! Back to knitting the sweater pullovers for my DD #1 and DGD


Sorry to hear this.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bubba Love said:


> Tami Ohio I'm sorry to hear your have to have surgery so close to Christmas! I will be praying for you my friend !
> Gwen the pillows are awesome wish I could sew .


Tammi I hope your surgery goes well and you have a speedy recovery


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sorry to hear this.


I too am sorry to hear this Jackie and that you are still waiting on results hope next time you go the news is much better 
In the meantime you have a lovely play time with your princess
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Went to bed with a slight sore throat woke up with a very sore throat and blocked sinuses . Think I have a cold , don't normally get colds but I know it is not allergies as I'm not itchy. So no hospital for me today that is if son s chemo goes ahead . Still need to go and pick up prescription for husband and then it will be stay away from everybody as I don't want to pass it on to husband or son . Although it's from son that I have most probably got it


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

angelam said:


> Congratulations on finishing your 50 hats! What an achievement, only a knitting ninja like you could have finished them so quickly. I love the headband in green, red and white. Very Christmassy.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

budasha said:


> Just finished moving all my living room furniture around to make room for my Christmas tree. What a job! Hope I don't pay for it tomorrow. Have to get back at my cowl (gift for my nephew's girlfriend). I think it will be very pretty. Will post a picture later. I'm thinking I should make one for myself.
> 
> Saw my oncologist today and the results of my CT scan are clear. Whoopee! Next one is 6 months down the road.


Great news Liz! :thumbup:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That makes more sense.
> :lol: I swear spellcheck can drive you crazy. For some reason every time I try to write "make" the iPad wants to turn it into majestic?? :roll:


You can turn it off in settings....I did!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Better not be any of my bunch having babies. The ones left are waiting for a few more years yet. :XD: :-D At least that us what they have told me.
> No knitting today instead i did a bit of cooking. I made meat pasties and pear tarts.


 :thumbup: They all look very yummy.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I just love the Alps! Thanks for sharing these, Margaret!


Thanks from me also.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> There were 14 killed and 17 injured in mass shooting at clinic. it is 8 hours after shooting and still many unknown facts. Local, state police and FBI involved. Two suspects with long arm guns and handguns killed by police, one woman, one man. Question of terrorism related still in question.


I saw this on our news. Tragic.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Here's what I've been making today...pillows out of rugs! They have velcro openings so they can easily be washed.


  Well done Gwen. Very nice.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bubba Love said:


> I seen my oncologist today. She told me my one tummor was a stage one and the second one was a stage two. The type of breast cancer I have is rare ( I guess that mean not common) . I didn't like some of the news today but I have to put my trust in my God. Seems the chances of it coming back are higher than I thought. The Dr still hasn't got the results back from one of the tummor so I have to return next Friday to hear more. I am going to take my sister or someone this time . Two heads will be better than my one. I have to go back to the surgeon and have a couple of the large lumps looked at Dr said he might have to fix them.
> So the wait continues and I'm going to stay as far away from the spa as I can! Back to knitting the sweater pullovers for my DD #1 and DGD


Sorry to hear the news wasnt as good as it could be. A very good idea to take your sister with you next week. Hang in there, one step at a time. HUGS


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Tami.. sorry to hear that you have to have surgery. All the best and I hope they get it all sorted this time for you. HUGS


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Well I put up a few Christmas decorations today and have started writing some cards. About time too LOL


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Went to bed with a slight sore throat woke up with a very sore throat and blocked sinuses . Think I have a cold , don't normally get colds but I know it is not allergies as I'm not itchy. So no hospital for me today that is if son s chemo goes ahead . Still need to go and pick up prescription for husband and then it will be stay away from everybody as I don't want to pass it on to husband or son . Although it's from son that I have most probably got it


Oh dear, hope you can shake it off, quickly.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

budasha said:


> Just finished moving all my living room furniture around to make room for my Christmas tree. What a job! Hope I don't pay for it tomorrow. Have to get back at my cowl (gift for my nephew's girlfriend). I think it will be very pretty. Will post a picture later. I'm thinking I should make one for myself.
> 
> Saw my oncologist today and the results of my CT scan are clear. Whoopee! Next one is 6 months down the road.


Fantastic news!! What a marvellous Christmas present now, you can relax and enjoy all the festivities.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Liz, wonderful news.
> So sad, another mass shooting in San Bernardino in therapy clinic. So very sad. At least 5 were taken to Loma Linda Hospital and several to unnamed hospital in area.


Heard it on the news here too. No details but so very sad.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Hi all, finally the house internet issues are solved, Not sure I told you all, but I recently moved from the shed into a granny flat 2 weeks ago. Still unpacking, and sorting out as things got mixed in the pack. 

Was involved in an active volunteer position, but over in 2 weeks due to a mix of government regulations. I am on unemployment support, and the government tells me, at 51, I cannot satisfy my activity requirements with a volunteer position as I am not old enough. This was changed from 50 to 55 about 2 years ago. Double whammy, the agency running the project only wants their people involved. The person running this project was most upset, and mildly embarrassed. Not her fault. So back to looking for work. Not real confident about getting, and keeping, paid work but still doing what I need to to keep the government support coming.

As things get sorted out in new place, am getting time to do some knitting and crochet, mainly after dinner. Feels so good to be making stuff again.

Now net access is resolved, should be able to keep up better.

Talk later
Heather


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Gwennie, those rugs look great. What is the material, please?


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all, finally the house internet issues are solved, Not sure I told you all, but I recently moved from the shed into a granny flat 2 weeks ago. Still unpacking, and sorting out as things got mixed in the pack.
> 
> Was involved in an active volunteer position, but over in 2 weeks due to a mix of government regulations. I am on unemployment support, and the government tells me, at 51, I cannot satisfy my activity requirements with a volunteer position as I am not old enough. This was changed from 50 to 55 about 2 years ago. Double whammy, the agency running the project only wants their people involved. The person running this project was most upset, and mildly embarrassed. Not her fault. So back to looking for work. Not real confident about getting, and keeping, paid work but still doing what I need to to keep the government support coming.
> 
> ...


Glad things seem to be working out for you Heather, but a pity about the job.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Morning all it is 8:45am and Greg is off with Gage to school. Minutes ago there were fat fluffy flakes floating in the sky but have stopped.

Today at 10am I have my first counseling appt. My doctor and I discussed the fact that I have someone to talk to about my feeling and coping with the stroke. I feel I have physically dealt with it but emotionally not.

Jackie I am sorry to hear your news wasn't as good as you had hoped. Glad you will take your sister as a second pair of ears helps and it is nice to have someone there for you. Please remember that you have all of us prayer warriors here at ktp. We are with you all the way.&#128077;


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

KateB said:


> Glad things seem to be working out for you Heather, but a pity about the job.


Yes to both of the above. Hope something suitable turns up for you soon.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Bubba love and Tami, you are in my prayers.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Liz, wonderful news.
> So sad, another mass shooting in San Bernardino in therapy clinic. So very sad. At least 5 were taken to Loma Linda Hospital and several to unnamed hospital in area.


You have to wonder what is going on in people's minds that this keeps happening. So crazy! Poor families, we heard 14 dead & 17 injured


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Jackie, good to see you posting again. Sorry the news was not great from the oncologist, hope they can come up with a good treatment plan & get things progressing soon. Waiting for the unknown is so hard. Enjoy your visit with the princess.

Margaret, beautiful photos, thanks for posting.

Gwen, those pillows are beautiful, what great gifts.please be sure to post photos of the others when done.

Tami, hope the surgery goes well. Good to hear Arianna is better.

Sonja, sorry to hear you've caught a cold, not what you need at your house. Hope your sons treatment goes ahead today.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I'm glad you now have a better place to live. I hope you can get your employment situation sorted out soon.



busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all, finally the house internet issues are solved, Not sure I told you all, but I recently moved from the shed into a granny flat 2 weeks ago. Still unpacking, and sorting out as things got mixed in the pack.
> 
> Was involved in an active volunteer position, but over in 2 weeks due to a mix of government regulations. I am on unemployment support, and the government tells me, at 51, I cannot satisfy my activity requirements with a volunteer position as I am not old enough. This was changed from 50 to 55 about 2 years ago. Double whammy, the agency running the project only wants their people involved. The person running this project was most upset, and mildly embarrassed. Not her fault. So back to looking for work. Not real confident about getting, and keeping, paid work but still doing what I need to to keep the government support coming.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I am sorry the news wasn't better. Pray that the next visit will be. Continuing to keep you in my prayers


Bubba Love said:


> I seen my oncologist today. She told me my one tummor was a stage one and the second one was a stage two. The type of breast cancer I have is rare ( I guess that mean not common) . I didn't like some of the news today but I have to put my trust in my God. Seems the chances of it coming back are higher than I thought. The Dr still hasn't got the results back from one of the tummor so I have to return next Friday to hear more. I am going to take my sister or someone this time . Two heads will be better than my one. I have to go back to the surgeon and have a couple of the large lumps looked at Dr said he might have to fix them.
> So the wait continues and I'm going to stay as far away from the spa as I can! Back to knitting the sweater pullovers for my DD #1 and DGD


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

The rugs are just inexpensive small rugs I purchased at a local store. I just stitched two together on 3 sides and put velcro on the 4th side for closure. They are stuffed with bed pillows. The one rug I just used a piece of cotton fabric I had on had instead of the second rug for the back side.



martina said:


> Gwennie, those rugs look great. What is the material, please?


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Sonja praying you will feel better soon ,rest drink lots and knit when you can !
Heather I hope you will find a job you would love to do soon. It nice you have a better place to live.
Gagesmom it's good you have someone to talk to ,I have been praying for you


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all, finally the house internet issues are solved, Not sure I told you all, but I recently moved from the shed into a granny flat 2 weeks ago. Still unpacking, and sorting out as things got mixed in the pack.
> 
> Was involved in an active volunteer position, but over in 2 weeks due to a mix of government regulations. I am on unemployment support, and the government tells me, at 51, I cannot satisfy my activity requirements with a volunteer position as I am not old enough. This was changed from 50 to 55 about 2 years ago. Double whammy, the agency running the project only wants their people involved. The person running this project was most upset, and mildly embarrassed. Not her fault. So back to looking for work. Not real confident about getting, and keeping, paid work but still doing what I need to to keep the government support coming.
> 
> ...


Despite the work problems- having a Granny Flat, I am sure is a lot better than being in a shed! Glad you've got the internet issue sorted.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Do you just spoon the filling in the hole after they are cooked? Sounds like something I should try. Or maybe not, enough deserts I like already :roll:


I put the filling in after the puddings are cooked.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Those look so good. Wish I had some on my plate here.


Thank you I was told they were very good dispute the fact the filling didn't set up proper.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

three mortages would have been enough to put me in the funny farm. --- sam



jheiens said:


> A number of decades ago, we had, for fairly brief time, three houses in three states--all three of which had mortgages. But God in His wisdom, managed to make it during those three weeks of the month in which we had no payments due. Some days He draws a very fine line between imminent panic and overwhelming relief, you know?
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

excellent news liz - and the next one will be the same - and so on - i would be taking it easy the rest of the day - sounds like you have done enough for today. --- sam



budasha said:


> Just finished moving all my living room furniture around to make room for my Christmas tree. What a job! Hope I don't pay for it tomorrow. Have to get back at my cowl (gift for my nephew's girlfriend). I think it will be very pretty. Will post a picture later. I'm thinking I should make one for myself.
> 
> Saw my oncologist today and the results of my CT scan are clear. Whoopee! Next one is 6 months down the road.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think they do that at the factory just to drive us crazy. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> That makes more sense.
> :lol: I swear spellcheck can drive you crazy. For some reason every time I try to write "make" the iPad wants to turn it into majestic?? :roll:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what is happening in out country when you are not even safe at work? it just makes my whole body feel heavy with sadness. --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> Liz, wonderful news.
> So sad, another mass shooting in San Bernardino in therapy clinic. So very sad. At least 5 were taken to Loma Linda Hospital and several to unnamed hospital in area.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> My mother managed to raise one puppy from birth- initially hourly feeds- I've done it with a sick kitten about two hourly at first when I was twelve- you do get tired though.


How loving of you Julie. One of my less successful tries was with a baby rabbit that the mother had decided not to take care of. It was so sick when I found it that I gave it a drop or 2 of whiskey. Think that might have finished it off, although to my thinking, it would bring it back.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what a beautiful country - stunning photos. thanks for sharing. --- sam



darowil said:


> Found some photos from 12 Novemebr last year.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Better not be any of my bunch having babies. The ones left are waiting for a few more years yet. :XD: :-D At least that us what they have told me.
> No knitting today instead i did a bit of cooking. I made meat pasties and pear tarts.


Oh my goodness. James must be in Heaven living with you. :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> The two together.


Too cute. Daisy looks perplexed. Did she act like a mother and lick them or keep her distance?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> About to very 3 hours, they should be able to go a little longer by the he end of the week. I hope.
> 
> Your dgs is doing very well, I think we may see him major motion pics one day soon if he decides to go there.


He sure has the passion and I like to believe that he can do it. It isn't a hobby for sure, but a love.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

those are stunning pillows gwen - your sister will love it. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Here's what I've been making today...pillows out of rugs! They have velcro openings so they can easily be washed.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

jheiens said:


> A number of decades ago, we had, for fairly brief time, three houses in three states--all three of which had mortgages. But God in His wisdom, managed to make it during those three weeks of the month in which we had no payments due. Some days He draws a very fine line between imminent panic and overwhelming relief, you know?
> 
> Ohio Joy


Oh my goodness. Can't even imagine that unless you were able to rent the empty ones. I can understand the feeling of panic.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

tami - sending you tons of healing energy to start the healing - do they put you to sleep for this or just a local - i would want to be asleep. --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> I see I have a long way to go to catch up. Still not caught up with last week and probably won't.
> 
> I see Jackie is back. Yay! You have been on my mind, my friend. Hope I can catch up and see how you have been.
> 
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

budasha said:


> Just finished moving all my living room furniture around to make room for my Christmas tree. What a job! Hope I don't pay for it tomorrow. Have to get back at my cowl (gift for my nephew's girlfriend). I think it will be very pretty. Will post a picture later. I'm thinking I should make one for myself.
> 
> Saw my oncologist today and the results of my CT scan are clear. Whoopee! Next one is 6 months down the road.


How wonderful that your CT scan is clear. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Great News!

Oh dear for the back.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending you tons of healing energy bubba love - i'm sure the prayer warriors have been lifting you up in constant prayer to hasten the healing. hopefully the news friday will be good news. --- sam



Bubba Love said:


> I seen my oncologist today. She told me my one tummor was a stage one and the second one was a stage two. The type of breast cancer I have is rare ( I guess that mean not common) . I didn't like some of the news today but I have to put my trust in my God. Seems the chances of it coming back are higher than I thought. The Dr still hasn't got the results back from one of the tummor so I have to return next Friday to hear more. I am going to take my sister or someone this time . Two heads will be better than my one. I have to go back to the surgeon and have a couple of the large lumps looked at Dr said he might have to fix them.
> So the wait continues and I'm going to stay as far away from the spa as I can! Back to knitting the sweater pullovers for my DD #1 and DGD


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending you tons of healing energy sonja - i know what you are going through although my throat soreness i think is from the sinus drainage. lots of fluids and naps. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Went to bed with a slight sore throat woke up with a very sore throat and blocked sinuses . Think I have a cold , don't normally get colds but I know it is not allergies as I'm not itchy. So no hospital for me today that is if son s chemo goes ahead . Still need to go and pick up prescription for husband and then it will be stay away from everybody as I don't want to pass it on to husband or son . Although it's from son that I have most probably got it


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Liz, wonderful news.
> So sad, another mass shooting in San Bernardino in therapy clinic. So very sad. At least 5 were taken to Loma Linda Hospital and several to unnamed hospital in area.


Oh no. It is a crazy world for sure. I guess it always has been, but now we are aware of the whole world. So sorry to hear this.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> Found some photos from 12 Novemebr last year.


Wow, is this when you were in New Zealand?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good to hear from you heather - hope the new digs are working for you. sometimes i think the government know nothing about what they are doing - they need to live in our shoes for a while. --- sam



busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all, finally the house internet issues are solved, Not sure I told you all, but I recently moved from the shed into a granny flat 2 weeks ago. Still unpacking, and sorting out as things got mixed in the pack.
> 
> Was involved in an active volunteer position, but over in 2 weeks due to a mix of government regulations. I am on unemployment support, and the government tells me, at 51, I cannot satisfy my activity requirements with a volunteer position as I am not old enough. This was changed from 50 to 55 about 2 years ago. Double whammy, the agency running the project only wants their people involved. The person running this project was most upset, and mildly embarrassed. Not her fault. So back to looking for work. Not real confident about getting, and keeping, paid work but still doing what I need to to keep the government support coming.
> 
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> I have no secret really. I just love to knit. I wish I had more then 2 hands for all the projects I have downloaded, bookmarked and found.
> 
> I spent some time in the few days of no phone or international and got some stuff done with the boxes in Gages room. I had at least a dozen boxes of Christmas stuff. Decorations, wreaths all kinds of stuff. I manged to go through everything and gave away 2 large boxes and I allowed 3 totes full to remain. I have 2 smaller bows with ribbons bows and cards. Felt good to get that sorted. I also went through my 4 totes of yarn and numerous boxes. I got rid of a box full of yarn and a medium size bag. When Greg asked what was going on I said.....just making room for more.👍 thought he was going to pass out. Lol. Gage asked me if I was ok cuz I was giving away yarn.


My but you have been so busy and gotten so much done. :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Here's what I've been making today...pillows out of rugs! They have velcro openings so they can easily be washed.


What a creative idea! Great looking and perfect gift. I love them.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> Happy Belated Birthday Daralene!


Thank you Tami. It was indeed wonderful to share it with all of you. I celebrate each day but 70 was a very wonderful one. A real celebration of life.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Tami, what an ordeal you are having to undergo with surgery coming up soon and this sinus and now for it to progress is such bad timing. Glad you saw the doctor. Sad that the other doctor said the wrong side. Hopefully he did the surgery he was supposed to have done on the correct side. These mistakes happen more than one cares to know. Not all the time, but too often. Glad Ariana is doing better. So hard when little ones have trouble breathing. Two of my grandchildren have asthma, so I know the panic during the night with them on stay overs and have been told of trips to the hospital.

Bonnie and Sassafras, my latest spellcheck faux pas is the changing of gainsay///See it just did it///gansey to gainsay, so I have switched to saying guernsey. It likes that better.

Gwen, just what you needed, another dog. You sure have a big loving heart, as do so many on here.

Nittergma, Wonderful that your son is well and within driving distance. Glad the dog is feeling better too.

So sorry to hear that so many were killed and injured at the clinic. Prayers for the families of all and for healing of the injured. I'm sure some injuries will change their lives forever along with PTSD.

The performance of A Christmas Carol was amazing. Special effects were fantastic and costumes so true to the time. The actor who was Ebenezer Scrooge is a broadway actor and marvelous. There are so many performances with showing it for schools also, that they have two teams of the youthful performers. Thankfully our DGS is on the team that will miss the least school with not having quite as many day performances. It was a surprise to us, what part he was playing. Turns out he is Ebenezer Scrooge as a child and Tiny Tim's oldest brother. Of course he was marvelous!!!  I'm not proud am I??? No photography.  Hope they have something to give to the parents at least. The ghosts were absolutely marvelous too. Some suspended in mid-air. DGS will get to see it this Saturday when the other team is performing as they don't really get to see the play when they are backstage. He is excited. Last night the other team was in the audience watching and clapping. Tiny Tim is adorable. Perhaps 3 1/2 and delivered his few lines exceptionally well.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bubba Love said:


> I seen my oncologist today. She told me my one tummor was a stage one and the second one was a stage two. The type of breast cancer I have is rare ( I guess that mean not common) . I didn't like some of the news today but I have to put my trust in my God. Seems the chances of it coming back are higher than I thought. The Dr still hasn't got the results back from one of the tummor so I have to return next Friday to hear more. I am going to take my sister or someone this time . Two heads will be better than my one. I have to go back to the surgeon and have a couple of the large lumps looked at Dr said he might have to fix them.
> So the wait continues and I'm going to stay as far away from the spa as I can! Back to knitting the sweater pullovers for my DD #1 and DGD


I'm so sorry the news wasn't what one would wish for. Sending you love, prayers and Big Hugs. I agree that taking your sister with you is very good. Have her take a notepad and pen too.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sam, so good to see you posting so much. Hope this means you are feeling much better.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, clever idea, cheery pillows.
Tami, healing energy sent your way. You will be in our prayers. Glad you got car things done.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Gwen, clever idea, cheery pillows.
> Tami, healing energy sent your way. You will be in our prayers. Glad you got car things done.


Afternoon/morning Desert Joy, hope today is a wonderful one for you.

I must get some work done, though this is totally addictive and could just stay here till DH gets home tonight at 9:30. He'd never know, well guess he would if he looked around.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Hope every one has or had a wonderful day. Talk to you later. :wink: Here's to lots of needles & hooks working, be they knitting, crochet or sewing.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Heather, best of luck finding new job.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Mel, a stroke, especially when you are so young, requires a great emotional adjustment. I think counseling is a wonderful idea.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Da ralene, you must be so proud of your GS. I would love to see something like that. Good he doesn't have to miss too much school.

Sonja, have you tried that Throat Coat tea that Kay mentioned? I felt like I was getting a cold a couple of weeks ago & my throat was a little sore. I drank that & the next day it was gone.

Well, must get moving, I got the house cleaned & the tree up & lights on it. Off to clean the church & then pick up GD as she wanted to help decorate the tree. She wanted me to put it up when she was last here but we didn't get to it.
DS is off to Saskatoon to the orthodontist so I have puppy here again. We have been outside every hour this morning & it's so nice out she wants to play out there, I can't leave her out on her own as I'm afraid someone may drive in & run over her. 
I got 3/4 of my Christmas cards ready for the mail last night, but was printing out letters & photos to go in them & ran out of ink so DS has to pick up more in Saskatoon.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Daralene, no wonder you are proud, you have a very talented family.
Have been without cell phone since before Thanksgiving. New one arrived after 8 p.m. Last night. Set up phone book this morning.
Have knitting group this afternoon.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> How loving of you Julie. One of my less successful tries was with a baby rabbit that the mother had decided not to take care of. It was so sick when I found it that I gave it a drop or 2 of whiskey. Think that might have finished it off, although to my thinking, it would bring it back.


But on the other hand- it may just have eased it over into the next existence - Mum was a great believer in the restorative powers of Brandy- I think that is how she handled her Angina pains. I know Alastair found a myriad of half opened Brandy bottles when he first cleaned out her kitchen after her bad stroke.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Oh no. It is a crazy world for sure. I guess it always has been, but now we are aware of the whole world. So sorry to hear this.


Personally I think it is America's craziness when you read how many are slaughtered by your fellow citizens. Sorry if I upset some.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Wow, is this when you were in New Zealand?


Yes they are from the Southern Alps in the South Island.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Busyworkerbee, so good to hear from you again and glad you are settling down into your new place...with internet... :-D Hope the job situation works out so you can keep your benefits, but sorry the volunteer position finished. Sounds like you enjoyed that.

Gagesmom, hope the counseling turns out to be a wonderful thing for you. Yes, you sure have done marvelous, but it is good to have support in dealing with the emotions.

Oh my goodness, just read where Tiny Tim on DGS's team is in first grade. I thought he was 3 1/2 he's so small. Adorable.

Just did more reading and Scrooge and another actor have both been not only on Broadway, but the London Stage and all across the US. This was a major thing for DGS for sure. I can't believe I went up and was talking to the actor who played Scrooge and the other major actor. Had I known their credentials I would have been too intimidated. Oh my...guess perhaps it is good I didn't know.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Personally I think it is America's craziness when you read how many are slaughtered by your fellow citizens. Sorry if I upset some.


Not you who would upset us by telling the truth. Upsetting to us too.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Not you who would upset us by telling the truth. Upsetting to us too.


I was looking at a graph of the killings mostly by white males in the US against the figures of genuine terrorism- i.e., 911, it is a bit horrific.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

I've more or less slept the day away took the dog out early this morning then went and picked up a prescription crawled back into bed and haven't moved since . 
Sons chemo went ahead although there was a bit of a mix up as they have changed the dosage hopefully it won't make him sick again 

Daralene it's been lovely to read about your visit to see your grandson in Scrooge .what a wonderful time he must be having . One o f husbands favourite films no doubt we will be watching it sometime soon 

Heather glad to hear you are more or less settled in your new home 
Looking forward to hearing more from you 

Bonnie I will have to look up that tea on line I think as I might try and get some as my youngest seems to be getting quite a few sore throats lately 

Sonja


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> .
> 
> The performance of A Christmas Carol was amazing. Special effects were fantastic and costumes so true to the time. The actor who was Ebenezer Scrooge is a broadway actor and marvelous. There are so many performances with showing it for schools also, that they have two teams of the youthful performers. Thankfully our DGS is on the team that will miss the least school with not having quite as many day performances. It was a surprise to us, what part he was playing. Turns out he is Ebenezer Scrooge as a child and Tiny Tim's oldest brother. Of course he was marvelous!!!  I'm not proud am I??? No photography.  Hope they have something to give to the parents at least. The ghosts were absolutely marvelous too. Some suspended in mid-air. DGS will get to see it this Saturday when the other team is performing as they don't really get to see the play when they are backstage. He is excited. Last night the other team was in the audience watching and clapping. Tiny Tim is adorable. Perhaps 3 1/2 and delivered his few lines exceptionally well.


What a proud grandma you must be and justly so. Sounds like your DGS is really talented and enjoys his theatrical adventures. I hope we do get to see him on the big screen one day.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Mel, a stroke, especially when you are so young, requires a great emotional adjustment. I think counseling is a wonderful idea.


I so agree.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I've more or less slept the day away took the dog out early this morning then went and picked up a prescription crawled back into bed and haven't moved since .
> Sons chemo went ahead although there was a bit of a mix up as they have changed the dosage hopefully it won't make him sick again
> 
> Glad you were able to sleep the day away, you obviously needed it. Hope you will be feeling better very soon. Rest as much as you can. I'm pleased that DSs chemo was able to go ahead even if there was a bit of a mix up. Seems like every time he goes in something causes a problem. Poor chap, I bet each time he wonders what it will be this time.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Healing wishes going out to BubbaLove, Swedenme, Tami, Sam and anyone else who's needing them. I'm scared to say it, but the back has felt a lot better today so hopefully it's on the mend. I did finally go to the doctor on Wednesday & told her I'd had this for almost 7 weeks and it didn't seem to be getting much better....the result was as I had expected, painkillers and a referral to Physio, but she warned me that it could be weeks before that comes through. I probably will cancel it if I am better by then as my friend is probably a better & more experienced physio than any at the centre, and she has been treating me anyway. It seems to have been one step forward and two back with this, so if tomorrow is a second good day then that'll be a bonus! I'm hoping to buy all the kids' toys tomorrow which I really enjoy as I use my Tesco tokens (supermarket reward coupons) and they are on double up just now (doubling their value) so it usually costs me very little! I've got 15 to buy for ranging from 3 months to 10 years old..and that doesn't include Caitlin and Luke!....but I do have £100 of coupons before I double them up. We bought Luke a Playmobil crane which has a remote control to make it work and DH has just spent half an hour building it up....he is now playing with it in the living room - it'll have no battery power left at this rate! :roll: Caitlin got her Jumperoo in October for her 'Christmas'!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Healing wishes going out to BubbaLove, Swedenme, Tami, Sam and anyone else who's needing them. I'm scared to say it, but the back has felt a lot better today so hopefully it's on the mend. I did finally go to the doctor on Wednesday & told her I'd had this for almost 7 weeks and it didn't seem to be getting much better....the result was as I had expected, painkillers and a referral to Physio, but she warned me that it could be weeks before that comes through. I probably will cancel it if I am better by then as my friend is probably a better & more experienced physio than any at the centre, and she has been treating me anyway. It seems to have been one step forward and two back with this, so if tomorrow is a second good day then that'll be a bonus! I'm hoping to buy all the kids' toys tomorrow which I really enjoy as I use my Tesco tokens (supermarket reward coupons) and they are on double up just now (doubling their value) so it usually costs me very little! I've got 15 to buy for ranging from 3 months to 10 years old..and that doesn't include Caitlin and Luke!....but I do have £100 of coupons before I double them up. We bought Luke a Playmobil crane which has a remote control to make it work and DH has just spent half an hour building it up....he is now playing with it in the living room - it'll have no battery power left at this rate! :roll: Caitlin got her Jumperoo in October for her 'Christmas'!


 Glad to hear that your back is feeling better Kate , long may it continue 
( good job you can't here me sneezing as I'm typing this 😀
I too have used my tesco vouchers for Christmas shopping , they do come in really handy especially when you get double the money 
Sonja


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Oh my goodness. James must be in Heaven living with you. :thumbup:


He says he sure is in heaven. 😊☺


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> Swedenme said:
> 
> 
> > I've more or less slept the day away took the dog out early this morning then went and picked up a prescription crawled back into bed and haven't moved since .
> ...


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

KateB said:


> Healing wishes going out to BubbaLove, Swedenme, Tami, Sam and anyone else who's needing them. I'm scared to say it, but the back has felt a lot better today so hopefully it's on the mend. I did finally go to the doctor on Wednesday & told her I'd had this for almost 7 weeks and it didn't seem to be getting much better....the result was as I had expected, painkillers and a referral to Physio, but she warned me that it could be weeks before that comes through. I probably will cancel it if I am better by then as my friend is probably a better & more experienced physio than any at the centre, and she has been treating me anyway. It seems to have been one step forward and two back with this, so if tomorrow is a second good day then that'll be a bonus! I'm hoping to buy all the kids' toys tomorrow which I really enjoy as I use my Tesco tokens (supermarket reward coupons) and they are on double up just now (doubling their value) so it usually costs me very little! I've got 15 to buy for ranging from 3 months to 10 years old..and that doesn't include Caitlin and Luke!....but I do have £100 of coupons before I double them up. We bought Luke a Playmobil crane which has a remote control to make it work and DH has just spent half an hour building it up....he is now playing with it in the living room - it'll have no battery power left at this rate! :roll: Caitlin got her Jumperoo in October for her 'Christmas'!


Glad to hear your back feels a bit better today. Sorry it's been going on for so long but as you say I'm sure your physio friend will have it better before you ever get an NHS appointment through.
Sounds like you might have to get new batteries before Luke gets his Playmobil! Enjoy spending your vouchers, it's always fun to feel as though you're getting something for nothing!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you I was told they were very good dispute the fact the filling didn't set up proper.


What do you mean by didn't set up properly?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sonja,hoping you do get a good night's rest, and that your oldest boy comes through this round of Chemo, okay.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

KateB said:


> Glad things seem to be working out for you Heather, but a pity about the job.


I agree, I was enjoying it.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sonja,hoping you do get a good night's rest, and that your oldest boy comes through this round of Chemo, okay.


Wide awake hot and stuffy at the moment would like to open the window wider but it's very windy out there again so best not


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> I agree, I was enjoying it.


Glad you are in your new quarters- I have lost track of how many hours you are behind us- it's gone 11 a.m., here! That is a bummer that you were enjoying the job.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Wide awake hot and stuffy at the moment would like to open the window wider but it's very windy out there again so best not


Gale force, and wide open windows don't go that well!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (or near Gale)


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> You have to wonder what is going on in people's minds that this keeps happening. So crazy! Poor families, we heard 14 dead & 17 injured


I wish your government would develop the balls to outlaw certain types of weapons, such as automatic military style weapons, from civilian use. Given America has a new government every 8 years, surely the outgoing President can say enough is enough.

Please note, I am not against personal protection or hunting. I simply do not believe that military grade or style weapons are needed by civilians for normal activity. I also believe that the amount of illegal weapons would drop if this style of weapon is not so readily found in homes. And only one person in each home should be able to access the weapons storage.

Before anyone starts on personal freedoms, right to bear arms, personal safety, or any of the other tired arguments, my personal belief is that military style weapons are not needed for any of this. After all, the point of most hunting is either to cull a population or to provide food for the table. Automatic weapons are useless for this as they tear apart smaller prey.

Yes, I am Australian and we do have much tighter controls on civilian weapons than in the US. These were brought in after only 1 massacre such as is regually seen in the news for the US.
We, also, as a result have a much lower level of illegal weapons amongst our population. Yes we do have, as a result, other higher weapons offences but the weapons that are involved can more easily be defended against.

Sorry for the rant, but it is so frustrating to see the same stupid pain happening yet again. I only hope none of our ktp family or their families are affected whenever this occurs.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Yes they are from the Southern Alps in the South Island.


Thanks Julie. My has that time gone by quickly.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

busyworkerbee said:


> I wish your government would develop the balls to outlaw certain types of weapons, such as automatic military style weapons, from civilian use. Given America has a new government every 8 years, surely the outgoing President can say enough is enough.
> 
> Please note, I am not against personal protection or hunting. I simply do not believe that military grade or style weapons are needed by civilians for normal activity. I also believe that the amount of illegal weapons would drop if this style of weapon is not so readily found in homes. And only one person in each home should be able to access the weapons storage.
> 
> ...


It is crazy.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Despite the work problems- having a Granny Flat, I am sure is a lot better than being in a shed! Glad you've got the internet issue sorted.


Best part is the storage is the double garage, which eventually will become the craft room. This enable me to keep areas for certain activities and I have easy access to washing machine. And I have a separate lounge room.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> He says he sure is in heaven. 😊☺


I knew it. You have a great sense of humor, love to get out and do things, great knitter, hard worker, fabulous cook and baker. He's a lucky guy and I'm sure you feel lucky too.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Thanks Bonnie and Sassafras. I'm very thankful. We almost lost this guy when he was about 7, so anything he does makes me proud.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

busyworkerbee said:


> Best part is the storage is the double garage, which eventually will become the craft room. This enable me to keep areas for certain activities and I have easy access to washing machine. And I have a separate lounge room.


That sounds great.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Got more than 1/2 the Christmas presents wrapped but had this miserable headache all day and it took 2 pills and still didn't think I would get it under control. Would like to have just laid on the couch. Don't even feel like supper but head starting to clear so I'm going to make a simple dinner of mashed cauliflower. It's a favorite of mine, so I will enjoy the simple dinner as much as anything else.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

busyworkerbee said:


> I wish your government would develop the balls to outlaw certain types of weapons, such as automatic military style weapons, from civilian use. Given America has a new government every 8 years, surely the outgoing President can say enough is enough.
> 
> Please note, I am not against personal protection or hunting. I simply do not believe that military grade or style weapons are needed by civilians for normal activity. I also believe that the amount of illegal weapons would drop if this style of weapon is not so readily found in homes. And only one person in each home should be able to access the weapons storage.
> 
> ...


There are people here who feel the same way. I too grew up with hunters when I lived up north. It was done with respect for the animals. Thankfully, people there didn't even think about the gun for self protection unless a wolf or bear came along. So easy to kill so many in seconds with these type of weapons and makes no sense.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Congratulations to your DGS on his performance Daralene. He is certainly a talented young man. He must get this talent from his grandma and grandpa.

Felt just off today....not sick...just not quite right so I ended up sleeping away a large portion of the day and got nothing accomplished. At least I feel much better now. Perhaps I'll get some stuff done this evening....or not.....do want to get a couple of wreaths made for the holidays decoration. DH just let me now he forgot to bring in some supplies from the barn for me so may not get them done. Haven't touched my knitting in about a week now....shock! I need to finish up a glove so perhaps I'll just do that. TTYL


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

if you think your thanksgiving was fun - check this out. --- sam

http://www.flixxy.com/hilarious-holiday-feast-13-dogs-and-a-cat.htm?utm_source=nl

it's on it's way.

http://www.flixxy.com/driving-in-winter.htm?utm_source=nl


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thanks Julie. My has that time gone by quickly.


I'm not ready for 2016!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Best part is the storage is the double garage, which eventually will become the craft room. This enable me to keep areas for certain activities and I have easy access to washing machine. And I have a separate lounge room.


Are you allowed a dog? I know in NSW, you would be, but not sure of the rules in Queensland.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> I seen my oncologist today. She told me my one tummor was a stage one and the second one was a stage two. The type of breast cancer I have is rare ( I guess that mean not common) . I didn't like some of the news today but I have to put my trust in my God. Seems the chances of it coming back are higher than I thought. The Dr still hasn't got the results back from one of the tummor so I have to return next Friday to hear more. I am going to take my sister or someone this time . Two heads will be better than my one. I have to go back to the surgeon and have a couple of the large lumps looked at Dr said he might have to fix them.
> So the wait continues and I'm going to stay as far away from the spa as I can! Back to knitting the sweater pullovers for my DD #1 and DGD


Sending hugs..I know this is a terrible time for you. I'm so glad tht your sister will be going with you. Sounds like the news I got when my cancer was discovered. Triple negative with very high degree of recurrence. I'm 8 years out now and I hope the same is true for you. So many wonderful strides in fighting cancer have been made; I hope they work quickly for you without too many horrible side effects.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Just a quick stop in.

Congrats on the new grandbaby, Darowil; may have said that already, but it bears repeating.

Congrats on the new puppy, Kaye Jo. He's very cute.

Hope you all are feeling better soon Tami (hope surgery goes well) and Sonja (hope it's not too serious).

Sam, glad you're doing better. Hope you stay out of the "spa".

Here's a photo of the view from my temporary office window. We had a very pretty snowfall early in the morning yesterday, but then it turned foggy and rainy and the prettiness wore off quickly. I tried not to get the parking lot on either side of the retention pond. It was very pretty when the leaves were still on the trees and were bright reds, golds and oranges.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending you tons of healing energy sonja - hopefully the script will get you back in the pink real quick. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> I've more or less slept the day away took the dog out early this morning then went and picked up a prescription crawled back into bed and haven't moved since .
> Sons chemo went ahead although there was a bit of a mix up as they have changed the dosage hopefully it won't make him sick again
> 
> Daralene it's been lovely to read about your visit to see your grandson in Scrooge .what a wonderful time he must be having . One o f husbands favourite films no doubt we will be watching it sometime soon
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

how did i do this? --- sam

sending you tons of healing energy kate - hope things continue on the upswing. have fun christmas shopping. --- sam



KateB said:


> Healing wishes going out to BubbaLove, Swedenme, Tami, Sam and anyone else who's needing them. I'm scared to say it, but the back has felt a lot better today so hopefully it's on the mend. I did finally go to the doctor on Wednesday & told her I'd had this for almost 7 weeks and it didn't seem to be getting much better....the result was as I had expected, painkillers and a referral to Physio, but she warned me that it could be weeks before that comes through. I probably will cancel it if I am better by then as my friend is probably a better & more experienced physio than any at the centre, and she has been treating me anyway. It seems to have been one step forward and two back with this, so if tomorrow is a second good day then that'll be a bonus! I'm hoping to buy all the kids' toys tomorrow which I really enjoy as I use my Tesco tokens (supermarket reward coupons) and they are on double up just now (doubling their value) so it usually costs me very little! I've got 15 to buy for ranging from 3 months to 10 years old..and that doesn't include Caitlin and Luke!....but I do have £100 of coupons before I double them up. We bought Luke a Playmobil crane which has a remote control to make it work and DH has just spent half an hour building it up....he is now playing with it in the living room - it'll have no battery power left at this rate! :roll: Caitlin got her Jumperoo in October for her 'Christmas'!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

the nra (national rifle association) owns too many in congess for gun control to ever become law. --- sam



busyworkerbee said:


> I wish your government would develop the balls to outlaw certain types of weapons, such as automatic military style weapons, from civilian use. Given America has a new government every 8 years, surely the outgoing President can say enough is enough.
> 
> Please note, I am not against personal protection or hunting. I simply do not believe that military grade or style weapons are needed by civilians for normal activity. I also believe that the amount of illegal weapons would drop if this style of weapon is not so readily found in homes. And only one person in each home should be able to access the weapons storage.
> 
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> I seen my oncologist today. She told me my one tummor was a stage one and the second one was a stage two. The type of breast cancer I have is rare ( I guess that mean not common) . I didn't like some of the news today but I have to put my trust in my God. Seems the chances of it coming back are higher than I thought. The Dr still hasn't got the results back from one of the tummor so I have to return next Friday to hear more. I am going to take my sister or someone this time . Two heads will be better than my one. I have to go back to the surgeon and have a couple of the large lumps looked at Dr said he might have to fix them.
> So the wait continues and I'm going to stay as far away from the spa as I can! Back to knitting the sweater pullovers for my DD #1 and DGD


That news isn't as good as the last news. Praying that it will be sorted out- and that you can continue trust that God know what he is doing.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Congratulations to your DGS on his performance Daralene. He is certainly a talented young man. He must get this talent from his grandma and grandpa.
> 
> Felt just off today....not sick...just not quite right so I ended up sleeping away a large portion of the day and got nothing accomplished. At least I feel much better now. Perhaps I'll get some stuff done this evening....or not.....do want to get a couple of wreaths made for the holidays decoration. DH just let me now he forgot to bring in some supplies from the barn for me so may not get them done. Haven't touched my knitting in about a week now....shock! I need to finish up a glove so perhaps I'll just do that. TTYL


I'm finally starting to feel better too. Boy, just a lousy day for quite a few of us. I stopped in the middle of wrapping presents and now I have to figure out who the final present is for as I got 3 of the same and the other 2 are wrapped. Might have to open some. :roll: :? Sometimes when we aren't feeling well and keep working we create more work. I had stuff I had promised DH I would do so left before it got dark and then ate and laid down. What a mess.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Just a quick stop in.
> 
> Congrats on the new grandbaby, Darowil; may have said that already, but it bears repeating.
> 
> ...


Quite beautiful.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Went to bed with a slight sore throat woke up with a very sore throat and blocked sinuses . Think I have a cold , don't normally get colds but I know it is not allergies as I'm not itchy. So no hospital for me today that is if son s chemo goes ahead . Still need to go and pick up prescription for husband and then it will be stay away from everybody as I don't want to pass it on to husband or son . Although it's from son that I have most probably got it


Hope you are feeling better soon- and certainly can't risk it being something different to what DS had.While it woul dbe better not to give it to DH that is harder to avoid being in the same house.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Thought I would show you the progress on the Star Wars hat. Today is the first I have worked on it in almost a week. I have been crocheting dishcloths and hot pads instead. Free pattern on Ravelry. The Force Awakens


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Maybe your son needs to take some echinacea to boost his immunity.
Seems like post secondary education is stressful & that also affects your immune system.
My youngest got Infectious mono when going to NAIT, I'm amazed he managed to get through his very heavy course load with that.

I'm glad your other son got his chemo, hope he doesn't get too sick this time

Hope you feel better soon.



Swedenme said:


> I've more or less slept the day away took the dog out early this morning then went and picked up a prescription crawled back into bed and haven't moved since .
> Sons chemo went ahead although there was a bit of a mix up as they have changed the dosage hopefully it won't make him sick again
> 
> Daralene it's been lovely to read about your visit to see your grandson in Scrooge .what a wonderful time he must be having . One o f husbands favourite films no doubt we will be watching it sometime soon
> ...


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

I have only caught up to page 45. Such a busy week for me. It looks like the closing on the house will be on Monday. It will help to get rid of that expense. The buyers plan on redoing the kitchen or adding on to it. It is the room that I had dreams of redoing and never got to do it. I am happy that someone is going to do that. It will become a rental property so someone will pay a pretty penny to live there. We have been advised that we need to keep Saturdays and Sundays available to work for the 1st 3 weekends of this month. I am working this weekend, but will be off on Monday. We will have 10+ hours of driving that day and have several things to take care of before returning home and going to work the next day. Not much of a day off. I will bring my knitting for sitting around time. Matthew plans on going with us, but DS#1 will stay back and work. I have to get off from here and get some sleep. Up at 3 AM tomorrow as well as this morning.

Poledra...Beautiful new addition to your home. Will we get to meet the new baby in August?

Congratulations to Darowil on a beautiful little girl in her family as well.

I miss all of you, but time is limited for me right now.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

tami_ohio said:


> Thought I would show you the progress on the Star Wars hat. Today is the first I have worked on it in almost a week. I have been crocheting dishcloths and hot pads instead. Free pattern on Ravelry. The Force Awakens


It is looking great. Can't wait to see it when it is done!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Busy bee and Julie, I respect your opinions and agree. However this was very close to home and we are sensitive and feeling powerless. Please know I know you are kind women. And I am perhaps overly sensitive but the written word comes across more blunt than spoken as it lacks the softness of tone. Sorry but I am close to tears and feeling helpless to protect my children and grandchildren from such senseless terror.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

thewren said:


> three mortages would have been enough to put me in the funny farm. --- sam


Another early learning to trust God in all things, Sam. It was His direction we were following in the moves to three different states in less than two years; we had to trust Him the rest of the way. After all these experiences of seeing Him come through in the strangest ways and timings, we are approaching nearly 19 years in this house and 20 years into this community. Neither of which I would have chosen if He'd given me the choice; but here we are and apparently doing what we were brought here to do--among the people we're meant to serve.

Surrendering to it makes life more bearable and enjoyable than fighting it.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Busy bee and Julie, I respect your opinions and agree. However this was very close to home and we are sensitive and feeling powerless. Please know I know you are kind women. And I am perhaps overly sensitive but the written word comes across more blunt than spoken as it lacks the softness of tone. Sorry but I am close to tears and feeling helpless to protect my children and grandchildren from such senseless terror.


This is so understandable, Joy- we are insulated by distance, you are not. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, thank you dear friend.
I wrote Lurker initially as I'm so confused setting up new cell phone. My son called and I had to call him back....didn't know how to answer new phone.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Lurker, thank you dear friend.


I will keep you all in my prayers and thoughts.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie plz read update of my post.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Best part is the storage is the double garage, which eventually will become the craft room. This enable me to keep areas for certain activities and I have easy access to washing machine. And I have a separate lounge room.


Sounds like you have a good arrangement.

In Canada we can't have automatic & military style weapons. We also have strict regulations on handguns. That being said my DH & sons have many different rifles & shotguns for hunting but they are stored in a locked cabinet.
Probably similar regulations to what Australia has


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie plz read update of my post.


 :thumbup: Thanks dear Joy!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sounds like you have a good arrangement.
> 
> In Canada we can't have automatic & military style weapons. We also have strict regulations on handguns. That being said my DH & sons have many different rifles & shotguns for hunting but they are stored in a locked cabinet.
> Probably similar regulations to what Australia has


And us.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Busy bee and Julie, I respect your opinions and agree. However this was very close to home and we are sensitive and feeling powerless. Please know I know you are kind women. And I am perhaps overly sensitive but the written word comes across more blunt than spoken as it lacks the softness of tone. Sorry but I am close to tears and feeling helpless to protect my children and grandchildren from such senseless terror.


Did this happen near where your family live? No wonder you are upset as I don't think it's far from you.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I've had a busy day & am now holding down the couch but must get up & do a few more things. GD & I got the tree decorated this afternoon & then we made a bunch of beaded ornaments for her & GSs little trees that DIL let them have in their room. When we started we were just making stars to put in too but GD had other ideas. I can't believe how much she lives making things.
Kate, sorry your back isn't improving as fast as you would like. Sounds like a great program at your store to get points to use for Christmas shopping & even better if they double them. I have a dividend Visa card, I get 0.5% back on all purchases & 1% on some things & it comes as a credit on the Dec bill so it helps with Christmas shopping. I pay with Visa for most things & pay it off each month so by the end of the year it's a nice little bonus.

I feel like I've been on the run for days between babysitting & trying to get organized for Christmas & would really like a rest day but DH came home at supper time & announced tomorrow is the day we will go to Edmonton, he saw gun safes in Costco when we went up there last & wants to buy the sons that for Christmas so we must go with the truck. 
I have quilting on Sat too so I guess no rest until Sunday.
Well, must get off here & fold a couple of loads of clothes.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

9:25pm and I just caught up and am checking in now. 

The counseling went well and the counselor Nadia was very nice. 

I had a busy day. Went to appt and then Walmart. Saw a few Co workers and had a chat. Stopped at the library to return movies Gage and I got last week.

Home then a friend called and wwas in town for an hour or so. She picked me up and we went for coffee.&#128077; I gave her the one scarf I made with the purple green and pink. She loves it.

Then Greg and Gage brought home the stuff that friends ordered from Gages fundraising. So our one friend came by to pick it up and we ended up going to her house for a visit. 

Supposed to get my hair trimmed and dyed tomorrow but I am tuckered out. I am going out with one of my besties and a few others on Saturday night for her bday. Will get my hair done before we go out.

My tree is still sitting in the box where I left it the other day. I should really get it put up tomorrow.

Written a novel here as Betty would say. Off to bed. See you in the morning. Sleep well.&#128564;


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Oh my goodness. James must be in Heaven living with you. :thumbup:


Well we hope he isn't in heaven!
We say in Seventh Heaven


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, it happened about 2 hrs from us in the town we do all Al's eye doctor appointments. We are there usually once a month. Our Navy base here put a call out for type O blood they would fly to Loma Linda Hospital.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> And I'm trying to adjust to multi-focals whihc I picked up Friday.
> I sit here holding them up because they are too low. Will go and get them adjusted but want to give me time to really work out what is not right. getting a better idea already. But it doesn't seem to be quite right- and my eyes are getting very tired.


I am doing ok with the lined sunglasses, at least as much as I can tell, because of course we haven't had much sun! But I think I should have gotten some kind of very light tint to the regular lenses, as the lines seem to show up slightly brighter than the rest of the lens. Vision is good, just having to get used to the different sections.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Tami, with my very first pair of ''lined'' bifocals, I discovered that not only are my facial features not truly parallel but neither are my lines of sight from both eyes. Within days of getting that first pair I knew that the line of vision in my right eye is a minuscule bit lower than my left.
> 
> The professionals always look askance when this is pointed out but when they take the precise measurements for creating the lenses, they can see the difference. Occasionally, one of them will insist hat I am incorrect but they always end up having to have another right lens made to my specifications because the blurring occurs right at the point I need to be seeing out of the bifocal part of the lens for reading, knitting or other handwork.
> 
> ...


I am "screwy" enough with out having my glasses causing me to be "screwy"! :lol: I do have a bit of difference in my features, seems that the left side sits forward more than the right, and maybe the right is a tiny bit lower, but the lenses seem to be ok, just need to get used to where I need to hold my head. What seems to be the biggest adjustment is the computer screen. If need be, I will have them do something about it. They ordered my sunglasses in the wrong frames, so I still need to go back. I had them wait until I was sure I could make the adjustment to the lined lenses.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I think I have the same glasses only in the progressive. I could never get used to the lined ones and like Joy says later on, had trouble with balance and especially troublesome on the stairs. If you haven't tried Zenni.com for glasses which Pup Lover told us about, check them out. I love my glasses from there and they were only $110 instead of over $300 at LensCrafters.
> 
> I like the way the look on you!!


Thank you. I got them at America's Best. That's where I got the last ones also. Two pair for under $500, with the tri-focals, anti-glare coating and the sunglasses tint. About $100 less than I used to pay for 1 pair.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Good to see you again, Spider.


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Mums been getting worse and her doctor has sent her to Emergency. Heading off there now as I have the knowledge to discuss with doctors best (well other than Vicky who might have other things to worry about right now-she goes in in 5 hours).


Hope your mom is doing better. I will keep reading to see if you are grandma yet!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The Guernsey as it is tonight- the back yoke, wrong side.


Beautiful!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

mags7 said:


> What a lovely picture of you. You are so right it is nice to put faces to names.
> So SONYA I haven't seen a picture of you. A red nose is no excuse.😛


Thank you.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> This made me smile Marilynn you forgot the panda eyes or by now the zombie eyes and the itchy , blotchy skin . Don't want to scare everyone 😄
> I don't have a recent picture of myself as I'm usually behind the camera
> Did try to take a selfie but that scared me as I looked like my mother 😱 Think it was the eyes
> As I resemble my dads side of the family
> ...


Do you have one from your DS's wedding? Bet you have a lovely photo of you from then!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Like the look of the new glasses hope that you can adjust to them soon. I took me awhile and DH never did he went back to single vision and takes them off (or pushes them up on his head) to read things.


Thank you. I had the progressive lenses before. I am doing ok with them, will probably keep them. I have actually had less "dances" with myself with these than with the others. But that could just be me anyway! My balance is screwy of and on, but not dizzy, just wobbly.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Thank you all for the comments on Mia. Joy I have to agree with you about the eyes, as she has her daddy's eyes which are much like mine. I can actually see some of both parents in her (of course). I wasn't real sure about the name at first, after seeing her it fits! We may call her MJ not sure will have to see how her personality develops.
> 
> Julie the gansey is amazing! Will try to catch up later. Need to go back and read the summary as I never did get last week finished. Will hopefully do better this week. Hopefully will be a calmer week!


I posted on Face Book, but will say it again. Congratulations to you all! Mia is a beautiful little girl.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> What a very nice picture of you. The glasses suit you. Hope you get used to the trifocals quickly. If you wear them all the time, be careful about going down stairs.


Thank you.

I have not changed back to my old lenses, and I am always careful on stairs due to my knees, but thank you for the reminder!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Tami, what a beautiful photo of you. The glasses look lovely and I hope you adjust to them. It actually takes the brain a while, but if you stick with it and give it enough time, it should work.
> 
> Thanks to all for the Birthday Wishes. You all helped make it so special. DH said I can get whatever I want and in addition to going to Canada and taking my aunt out to dinner, I want a telescope. He said to pick it out and its mine. We just buy for the children and DGC at Christmas and our 50th is coming up soon, so a telescope it is. Now to do the research and figure it all out. Has been a dream of mine for as long as I can remember to have one.


Thank you.

You will enjoy your telescope when you get it!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> For all you truck drivers, Kathy, David, and my family, be safe on those winter roads. May the Angels guide you safely on your way.


From your lips to God's ears!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Tami, love the pic of you.
> Spider, welcome.


Thank you.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Hey yall,
W just got home from Georgia today. We left at six a.m. and got here at 5 p.m.
I just have to tell you right off the bat, it was such a joy to meet Gwen. She was everything and more that I ever expected her to be. She is so pretty and so very very sweet. I felt a kindred spirit with her. She went with us to Operation Christmas Child and that might have been a mistake as my friend JoAnn constantly was talking to her. I couldnt get a word in edgewise. It was undoubtedly the thrill of my life. I wish I knew how to edit the pic we had made for just head shot. Will have to get my granddaughter to help me.
Jim was upset that he didnt get to eat lunch with us. I didnt realize our group had gone to the break area tables. He will just have to bring me to Knitapalooza wont he?
Gwen post your pictures. The ladies have already posted theirs on facebook and do not mind.
It is just amazing to see lines of people come in constantly and wait for a turn to work on the shoeboxes. And to see groups of little children taken through the warehouse and learn of OCC.
They pause all work periodically to pray over the boxes and tell of how a box has touched a child and sometimes whole families. Two I remember vividly.
There was a set of twins and for some reason they were only allowed one box in the country they were in. When they opened it up, it had been packed with two of everything.
Another child received a box with only one shoe. That child had one leg.
God is in control of these shoeboxes and who receives them without a doubt.
I am beyond exhaustion. I tried to take care of Joann, a friend who is in such bad health and has such bad knees. Did the best I could but feel I could have done better.
I moved to a seat where I could stretch my legs out and get a little sleep today. Think that was a mistake. It was a bumpier ride and hard on the back. I did learn to get up and walk some when working OCC as my legs were swelling really swelling and sching.
We had a lot of laughs and good fellowship and I will go again next year but oh was it good to get home.
I pray this year I can get myself on some sort of diet/exercise program and be in better shape for next year.
We have to go to Dr (endocrinologist) early in the morning and be at the church at five to work the kitchen for a fellowship. We have the kids coming over Saturday to put up the Christmas tree and Sunday we have church. Guess we will rest next week.
Jackie, I did skim over KTP and, honey, you are in my heart and prayers.
Continued prayers for Mel, Sonja, and Jackie.
I LOVE YOU TO THE MOON AND BACK, BETTY


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I've been busy today finished decorating the living room and the tree
> Nearly finished a little boys cardy / jacket , finished my cushion and I've made origami stars . Saw some in a shop here and tight fisted me thought how much 😱 I can make them so I borrowed a book from the library and made some quite happy with how they turned out although I have got clumsy hands they don't do as they are told


Beautiful job on the cushion!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great hat tami - i should do one for alex. --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> Thought I would show you the progress on the Star Wars hat. Today is the first I have worked on it in almost a week. I have been crocheting dishcloths and hot pads instead. Free pattern on Ravelry. The Force Awakens


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Nice glasses on a beautiful lady!


Thank you


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> Dawn...Your granddaughter is beautiful. Congratulations.
> 
> Tami...You look stunning! Rookie is right about trying Zenni.com. My son ordered a pair of glasses from the local business and one pair for Zenni to check out both places. He prefers his glasses from Zenni.com and he even tried to fool them by giving incorrect information. The website is so accurate that it caught his wrong information and told him to try again as it is unlikely to have such measurements. He really loves the glasses he got from there and they were quite inexpensive.
> 
> Spider...It is good to have you back. I am glad you were able to cut back on your hours so that your body can get better.


Thank you


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> one likes to step out of their comfort zone once in a while - think out outside the box so to speak. --- sam :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


I think you are standing on the very edge of the cliff, Sam! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

beautiful tree bonnie --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> I've had a busy day & am now holding down the couch but must get up & do a few more things. GD & I got the tree decorated this afternoon & then we made a bunch of beaded ornaments for her & GSs little trees that DIL let them have in their room. When we started we were just making stars to put in too but GD had other ideas. I can't believe how much she lives making things.
> Kate, sorry your back isn't improving as fast as you would like. Sounds like a great program at your store to get points to use for Christmas shopping & even better if they double them. I have a dividend Visa card, I get 0.5% back on all purchases & 1% on some things & it comes as a credit on the Dec bill so it helps with Christmas shopping. I pay with Visa for most things & pay it off each month so by the end of the year it's a nice little bonus.
> 
> I feel like I've been on the run for days between babysitting & trying to get organized for Christmas & would really like a rest day but DH came home at supper time & announced tomorrow is the day we will go to Edmonton, he saw gun safes in Costco when we went up there last & wants to buy the sons that for Christmas so we must go with the truck.
> ...


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Hey yall,
W just got home from Georgia today. We left at six a.m. and got here at 5 p.m.
I just have to tell you right off the bat, it was such a joy to meet Gwen. She was everything and more that I ever expected her to be. She is so pretty and so very very sweet. I felt a kindred spirit with her. She went with us to Operation Christmas Child and that might have been a mistake as my friend JoAnn constantly was talking to her. I couldnt get a word in edgewise. It was undoubtedly the thrill of my life. I wish I knew how to edit the pic we had made for just head shot. Will have to get my granddaughter to help me.
Jim was upset that he didnt get to eat lunch with us. I didnt realize our group had gone to the break area tables. He will just have to bring me to Knitapalooza wont he?
Gwen post your pictures. The ladies have already posted theirs on facebook and do not mind.
It is just amazing to see lines of people come in constantly and wait for a turn to work on the shoeboxes. And to see groups of little children taken through the warehouse and learn of OCC.
They pause all work periodically to pray over the boxes and tell of how a box has touched a child and sometimes whole families. Two I remember vividly.
There was a set of twins and for some reason they were only allowed one box in the country they were in. When they opened it up, it had been packed with two of everything.
Another child received a box with only one shoe. That child had one leg.
God is in control of these shoeboxes and who receives them without a doubt.
I am beyond exhaustion. I tried to take care of Joann, a friend who is in such bad health and has such bad knees. Did the best I could but feel I could have done better.
I moved to a seat where I could stretch my legs out and get a little sleep today. Think that was a mistake. It was a bumpier ride and hard on the back. I did learn to get up and walk some when working OCC as my legs were swelling really swelling and sching.
We had a lot of laughs and good fellowship and I will go again next year but oh was it good to get home.
I pray this year I can get myself on some sort of diet/exercise program and be in better shape for next year.
We have to go to Dr (endocrinologist) early in the morning and be at the church at five to work the kitchen for a fellowship. We have the kids coming over Saturday to put up the Christmas tree and Sunday we have church. Guess we will rest next week.
Jackie, I did skim over KTP and, honey, you are in my heart and prayers.
Continued prayers for Mel, Sonja, and Jackie.
I LOVE YOU TO THE MOON AND BACK, BETTY


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Sorry for the double post. As you can see, I am very tired


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Beautiful!


Thanks!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Sorry for the double post. As you can see, I am very tired


No worries. Glad you had a good trip even if it was tiring.
Well, must get to bed.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Have to speed back through to see all the wonderful projects, I've missed.
> I've just been able to knit again in the last week


So glad to see you posting again, and to see that you are finally able to knit again.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> After a day spent between two hospitals including sending Mum for major surgery. Sitting for a few hours at the other hospital.
> The phone call from the hospital to say Mum came through the surgery well and she was back on the ward. Had the in-between surgery of the three possiblilties raised. And while I was on that call the obstetrician came to call us up. Vick and Brett then introduced us to Elizabeth Ann. Very wide awake looking around, staring into Mums eyes and then Grandmas eyes. The Ann is both her grandmothers middle names- even spelt the same way (and of course part of her mothers and Aunts name-albeit with an e in their cases).
> So one very happy and relieved Grandma. Was beginning tolook for a while like she might need a Caeser but she didn't.
> Looking forward to a cuddle tomorrow. But as it she didn't make an appearance until 1020pm they weren't yet handing her around.
> ...


Congratulations Grandma Margaret! Welcome to the world Elizabeth Ann! And congratulations on the house, too! Hope your mom is now on the mend.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

angelam said:


> Myself and my two daughters all sound the same on the phone. When one or the other phones me I often have to stop and give it a seconds thought as to which one it is. When the eldest was about 18 I answered the phone and a voice said "hello sexy". I replied "this is not sexy it's her mother" I bet that poor lad wished the ground would open up.


 :lol: :lol: I think you are right about that!

When I was working at the car dealership many years ago in the service department, the owner came to me and demanded I apologize to a customer for the way I had answered the phone. He thought I sounded to sexy and was offering "other" services when I answered the page "Service, how may I help you"! I answered that phone the same exact way, tone of voice and all, for 3 years! And how they thought I could know if it was a man or a woman that was calling for car repairs, I will never know! Told the boss no way in hell was I going to apologize for something I didn't do, that I had answered the phone same as he had always heard me. Don't know how he smoothed things over with the customer, but I didn't apologize. Didn't get fired either.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Ooh, pretty!!!! Hope that the blurry part has passed.


Thank you. Just the lines are still blurry, the edges of the bi & tri focals are ok. Thinking I might ask them to add a hint of tint to the lenses. I think it is the way the light hits the lines that are bothering me, as the sunglasses aren't as bad. Of course, if we ever get any sun, I might think differently! Haven't had enough to really tell that much.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Ooh, Gorgeouse!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I'm just finishing up the left side edging on Marla's vest.


Looking good!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Wow, is this when you were in New Zealand?


Yes it is. Was going to post more for Julie but right now just reading as the day has been so chaotic.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

nittergma said:


> I have not caught up yet kind of a busy day day. I've been really hoping to have a quiet day to start on kitting again. I ca't seem to settle down to do something I enjoy.
> I just had our older dog to the vet because she was scatching and licking herself terribly. It turns out she has an ear infection and evidence of fleas which usually she doesn't have. She is allergic to fleas so one bite and her whole body reacts so left there with antibiotics, prednisone and a new kind of flea pill. I think she is going to feel a lot better now, poor thing.
> Going to drag some Christmas Decorations down out of the attic and do some rearranging here, should be fun.
> Be back later to catch up


Poor dog. Hope she is feeling better now.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Tami, what an ordeal you are having to undergo with surgery coming up soon and this sinus and now for it to progress is such bad timing. Glad you saw the doctor. Sad that the other doctor said the wrong side. Hopefully he did the surgery he was supposed to have done on the correct side. These mistakes happen more than one cares to know. Not all the time, but too often. Glad Ariana is doing better. So hard when little ones have trouble breathing. Two of my grandchildren have asthma, so I know the panic during the night with them on stay overs and have been told of trips to the hospital.
> 
> Bonnie and Sassafras, my latest spellcheck faux pas is the changing of gainsay///See it just did it///gansey to gainsay, so I have switched to saying guernsey. It likes that better.
> 
> ...


Congratulations tp your DGS- what a wonderful oppurtunity for him to work with professionals as well.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Aran said:


> I know that I haven't been on here in a long long time. I'm going to blame my beautiful girlfriend Chrissy. That's right. In the time that I've been gone from here, I've fallen in love with an incredible woman named Chrissy. I think that she is the love of my life. We are a lot alike. We share a similar sense of humor. She is probably smarter than me. She is a kind, gentle, thoughtful soul. Our personalities are very similar. Our love for each other is deep & continues to deepen. Just when I think that I can't love her any more,she goes & does something sweet, and I love her even more. I want to write sappy love poetry for her (though I've resisted thus far.)


Welcome back and congratulations!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Glad you are in your new quarters- I have lost track of how many hours you are behind us- it's gone 11 a.m., here! That is a bummer that you were enjoying the job.


They are 1/2 hour behind us currently- which I guess makes 3 behind you (Queesnalnd don't have daylight saving hence they end up behind us).


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, meet our new baby, wasn't going to get a puppy right now, but they are only about 31/2 - 4 weeks old and a lady dropped them off at Ryssa's groomer because the other half said they had to go or go outside, too cold outside, the poor things would freeze, so they all have homes now, I will hand feed him every 4 hours or so. Going to let David name him, I think.
> Ryssa wasn't amused by his trying to suckle on her on the way home.
> :shock:


He is so cute! How can people be so heartless? He has found himself a great home.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Are you allowed a dog? I know in NSW, you would be, but not sure of the rules in Queensland.


Down here it is up to the house owner as to whether or not dogs etc are allowed by the tenants.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Just a quick stop in.
> 
> Congrats on the new grandbaby, Darowil; may have said that already, but it bears repeating.
> 
> ...


The view is lovely- and the snow looks so beautiful.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Haven't seen the new one today but it is the new Daddy's birthday so we will join them tonight for tea.
And no present for the Daddy but should have one for the baby- which Daddy will love (planning to finish the cardigan with Pepper on it today).


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Had a lot of wind and rain here lately . Very windy last night again , and more wind and rain forecast for today but at the moment it's windy but sunny took this picture this morning , bit blurry as Mishka didn't want to wait . Can you see the water ? Well you shouldn't be able to there should only be a small little stream about 15" wide and a couple of inches deep


Oh my! That is a lot of water for such a small stream!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> I received a package in the mail last week. Secret Santa sent me some lovely ribbon yarn. The colors are perfect and I have enjoyed knitting with it.
> 
> I finished hats 49 and 50. I have to take pics of them all together. Will do that layer on.
> 
> Did make up 2 of Sonjas headbands but the first one was snapped up as soon as I took it out of my bag. Lol.


Love the Christmas colors on the last one!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Yes it is. Was going to post more for Julie but right now just reading as the day has been so chaotic.


Sorry to hear it's been chaotic- hope things are settling down for you!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Better not be any of my bunch having babies. The ones left are waiting for a few more years yet. :XD: :-D At least that us what they have told me.
> No knitting today instead i did a bit of cooking. I made meat pasties and pear tarts.


Those look tasty!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Hey yall,
> W just got home from Georgia today. We left at six a.m. and got here at 5 p.m.
> I just have to tell you right off the bat, it was such a joy to meet Gwen. She was everything and more that I ever expected her to be. She is so pretty and so very very sweet. I felt a kindred spirit with her. She went with us to Operation Christmas Child and that might have been a mistake as my friend JoAnn constantly was talking to her. I couldnt get a word in edgewise. It was undoubtedly the thrill of my life. I wish I knew how to edit the pic we had made for just head shot. Will have to get my granddaughter to help me.
> Jim was upset that he didnt get to eat lunch with us. I didnt realize our group had gone to the break area tables. He will just have to bring me to Knitapalooza wont he?
> ...


Aren't those amazing stories with the box- God is so in control.
Sounds like you loved the time away including catching up with Gwen


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> They are 1/2 hour behind us currently- which I guess makes 3 behind you (Queesnalnd don't have daylight saving hence they end up behind us).


Thanks- that seems a bit silly- but oh well- that's legislation I guess.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Down here it is up to the house owner as to whether or not dogs etc are allowed by the tenants.


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> Just finished moving all my living room furniture around to make room for my Christmas tree. What a job! Hope I don't pay for it tomorrow. Have to get back at my cowl (gift for my nephew's girlfriend). I think it will be very pretty. Will post a picture later. I'm thinking I should make one for myself.
> 
> Saw my oncologist today and the results of my CT scan are clear. Whoopee! Next one is 6 months down the road.


Great news!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Here's what I've been making today...pillows out of rugs! They have velcro openings so they can easily be washed.


Beautiful!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks- that seems a bit silly- but oh well- that's legislation I guess.


Time is a state issue so some choose to change and others don't (the only ones who don't are those who sections in the tropics and so have less difference in amount of sun through the year.

And now I htink I might go and do a few other things for a while. Might start with the new Mum to work out the evening. And maybe I could wander over early as they are in a hotel near us for tonight. No I can't go yet- I have Pepper to finish!. Casting off, a few ends, buttons and pompoms left to go.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Will be keeping you in prayer Tami. I know God has you in his arms and will guide surgeon. Has the doctor said how long you will be in the hospital?
> 
> Also glad that Arriana is doing much much better.
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


[/quote]

Thank you. Should only be overnight, and home sometime on Wednesday. They want to make sure my calcium level stays up.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Time is a state issue so some choose to change and others don't (the only ones who don't are those who sections in the tropics and so have less difference in amount of sun through the year.
> 
> And now I htink I might go and do a few other things for a while. Might start with the new Mum to work out the evening. And maybe I could wander over early as they are in a hotel near us for tonight. No I can't go yet- I have Pepper to finish!. Casting off, a few ends, buttons and pompoms left to go.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> I seen my oncologist today. She told me my one tummor was a stage one and the second one was a stage two. The type of breast cancer I have is rare ( I guess that mean not common) . I didn't like some of the news today but I have to put my trust in my God. Seems the chances of it coming back are higher than I thought. The Dr still hasn't got the results back from one of the tummor so I have to return next Friday to hear more. I am going to take my sister or someone this time . Two heads will be better than my one. I have to go back to the surgeon and have a couple of the large lumps looked at Dr said he might have to fix them.
> So the wait continues and I'm going to stay as far away from the spa as I can! Back to knitting the sweater pullovers for my DD #1 and DGD


You continue to be in my prayers.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Tami Ohio I'm sorry to hear your have to have surgery so close to Christmas! I will be praying for you my friend !
> Gwen the pillows are awesome wish I could sew .


Thank you. Timing is my choice, as I want to have it done before the end of the year so my insurance pays most of the bill!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Tammi I hope your surgery goes well and you have a speedy recovery


Thank you


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Went to bed with a slight sore throat woke up with a very sore throat and blocked sinuses . Think I have a cold , don't normally get colds but I know it is not allergies as I'm not itchy. So no hospital for me today that is if son s chemo goes ahead . Still need to go and pick up prescription for husband and then it will be stay away from everybody as I don't want to pass it on to husband or son . Although it's from son that I have most probably got it


Hope you are soon feeling better.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Tami.. sorry to hear that you have to have surgery. All the best and I hope they get it all sorted this time for you. HUGS


Thank you


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Jackie, good to see you posting again. Sorry the news was not great from the oncologist, hope they can come up with a good treatment plan & get things progressing soon. Waiting for the unknown is so hard. Enjoy your visit with the princess.
> 
> Margaret, beautiful photos, thanks for posting.
> 
> ...


Thank you


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> tami - sending you tons of healing energy to start the healing - do they put you to sleep for this or just a local - i would want to be asleep. --- sam


They better put me to sleep! I don't do needles to begin with!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Tami, what an ordeal you are having to undergo with surgery coming up soon and this sinus and now for it to progress is such bad timing. Glad you saw the doctor. Sad that the other doctor said the wrong side. Hopefully he did the surgery he was supposed to have done on the correct side. These mistakes happen more than one cares to know. Not all the time, but too often. Glad Ariana is doing better. So hard when little ones have trouble breathing. Two of my grandchildren have asthma, so I know the panic during the night with them on stay overs and have been told of trips to the hospital.
> 
> Bonnie and Sassafras, my latest spellcheck faux pas is the changing of gainsay///See it just did it///gansey to gainsay, so I have switched to saying guernsey. It likes that better.
> 
> ...


It sounds like such a wonderful play. You have a very talented DGS


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Gwen, clever idea, cheery pillows.
> Tami, healing energy sent your way. You will be in our prayers. Glad you got car things done.


Thank you.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Busy bee and Julie, I respect your opinions and agree. However this was very close to home and we are sensitive and feeling powerless. Please know I know you are kind women. And I am perhaps overly sensitive but the written word comes across more blunt than spoken as it lacks the softness of tone. Sorry but I am close to tears and feeling helpless to protect my children and grandchildren from such senseless terror.


Sending you hugs and prayers.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Another early learning to trust God in all things, Sam. It was His direction we were following in the moves to three different states in less than two years; we had to trust Him the rest of the way. After all these experiences of seeing Him come through in the strangest ways and timings, we are approaching nearly 19 years in this house and 20 years into this community. Neither of which I would have chosen if He'd given me the choice; but here we are and apparently doing what we were brought here to do--among the people we're meant to serve.
> 
> Surrendering to it makes life more bearable and enjoyable than fighting it.
> 
> Ohio Joy


And I am so glad that He brought you here!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I've had a busy day & am now holding down the couch but must get up & do a few more things. GD & I got the tree decorated this afternoon & then we made a bunch of beaded ornaments for her & GSs little trees that DIL let them have in their room. When we started we were just making stars to put in too but GD had other ideas. I can't believe how much she lives making things.
> Kate, sorry your back isn't improving as fast as you would like. Sounds like a great program at your store to get points to use for Christmas shopping & even better if they double them. I have a dividend Visa card, I get 0.5% back on all purchases & 1% on some things & it comes as a credit on the Dec bill so it helps with Christmas shopping. I pay with Visa for most things & pay it off each month so by the end of the year it's a nice little bonus.
> 
> I feel like I've been on the run for days between babysitting & trying to get organized for Christmas & would really like a rest day but DH came home at supper time & announced tomorrow is the day we will go to Edmonton, he saw gun safes in Costco when we went up there last & wants to buy the sons that for Christmas so we must go with the truck.
> ...


Very pretty tree! Hope you get some rest.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> great hat tami - i should do one for alex. --- sam


It isn't difficult, just have to pay attention. My problem is I like to do the "mindless" knitting instead of paying attention to the pattern that a chart requires me to do. I am enjoying it, though. Alex would love it! I am using Vanna's Choice for mine.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks!


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

page 63 finished, which means I am finally caught up for the week! Hugs and prayers for all. Goodnight.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> page 63 finished, which means I am finally caught up for the week! Hugs and prayers for all. Goodnight.


Sleep tight!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> It is looking great. Can't wait to see it when it is done!


It is definitely looking great Tammi 
Is it going to be a Christmas gift ?


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> The two together.


I bet they were glad to be together, just look at them all snuggled up together.
All of a sudden today I started thinking about the poor Mom having her babies taken away and feeling very sorry for her and the poor lady who had to take them away. What a jerk the other half must be👎


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I've had a busy day & am now holding down the couch but must get up & do a few more things. GD & I got the tree decorated this afternoon & then we made a bunch of beaded ornaments for her & GSs little trees that DIL let them have in their room. When we started we were just making stars to put in too but GD had other ideas. I can't believe how much she lives making things.
> Kate, sorry your back isn't improving as fast as you would like. Sounds like a great program at your store to get points to use for Christmas shopping & even better if they double them. I have a dividend Visa card, I get 0.5% back on all purchases & 1% on some things & it comes as a credit on the Dec bill so it helps with Christmas shopping. I pay with Visa for most things & pay it off each month so by the end of the year it's a nice little bonus.
> 
> I feel like I've been on the run for days between babysitting & trying to get organized for Christmas & would really like a rest day but DH came home at supper time & announced tomorrow is the day we will go to Edmonton, he saw gun safes in Costco when we went up there last & wants to buy the sons that for Christmas so we must go with the truck.
> ...


 Beautiful tree Bonnie will have to post a picture of mine now it's all decorated. Think I will put some lights round my nativity scene 
Sonja


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> The two together.


I bet they were glad to be together, just look at them all snuggled up together.
All of a sudden today I started thinking about the poor Mom having her babies taken away and feeling very sorry for her and the poor lady who had to take them away. What a jerk the other half must be👎


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

budasha said:


> Just finished moving all my living room furniture around to make room for my Christmas tree. What a job! Hope I don't pay for it tomorrow. Have to get back at my cowl (gift for my nephew's girlfriend). I think it will be very pretty. Will post a picture later. I'm thinking I should make one for myself.
> 
> Saw my oncologist today and the results of my CT scan are clear. Whoopee! Next one is 6 months down the road.


Wonderful news👏


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> 9:25pm and I just caught up and am checking in now.
> 
> The counseling went well and the counselor Nadia was very nice.
> 
> ...


You have had a busy time Mel 
Glad to hear that the counsellor was nice . I would think that would make it easier for you to open up and talk to her 
Hope you have a nice time with your friends and don't get into to much mischief 😄


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Here's what I've been making today...pillows out of rugs! They have velcro openings so they can easily be washed.


Those are just gorgeous Gwen. Sure wish I got along with sewing machines😊


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Bonnie, it happened about 2 hrs from us in the town we do all Al's eye doctor appointments. We are there usually once a month. Our Navy base here put a call out for type O blood they would fly to Loma Linda Hospital.


Sorry to hear that this was close to home Joy . It's so sad when things like this happen . Heartbreaking for all the families and communities involved


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I see I have a long way to go to catch up. Still not caught up with last week and probably won't.
> 
> I see Jackie is back. Yay! You have been on my mind, my friend. Hope I can catch up and see how you have been.
> 
> ...


Hope you are feeling better so your surgery doesn't have to be postponed. Sending healing vibes to you and sure will be thinking about you.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> Do you have one from your DS's wedding? Bet you have a lovely photo of you from then!


Just family ones Tammi.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> I seen my oncologist today. She told me my one tummor was a stage one and the second one was a stage two. The type of breast cancer I have is rare ( I guess that mean not common) . I didn't like some of the news today but I have to put my trust in my God. Seems the chances of it coming back are higher than I thought. The Dr still hasn't got the results back from one of the tummor so I have to return next Friday to hear more. I am going to take my sister or someone this time . Two heads will be better than my one. I have to go back to the surgeon and have a couple of the large lumps looked at Dr said he might have to fix them.
> So the wait continues and I'm going to stay as far away from the spa as I can! Back to knitting the sweater pullovers for my DD #1 and DGD


Hopefully it was caught soon enough and everything will be fine. If it comes back you can have more surgery. I am trying to be positive here. Will be thinking about you.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Went to bed with a slight sore throat woke up with a very sore throat and blocked sinuses . Think I have a cold , don't normally get colds but I know it is not allergies as I'm not itchy. So no hospital for me today that is if son s chemo goes ahead . Still need to go and pick up prescription for husband and then it will be stay away from everybody as I don't want to pass it on to husband or son . Although it's from son that I have most probably got it


Hope you are feeling better Sonya. Will read ahead and see if son was able to have his chemo.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bulldog said:


> Sorry for the double post. As you can see, I am very tired


That's ok Betty doubly nice to hear from you 😄
Glad you had a lovely visit with Gwen 
I think the work you and your fellowship do is wonderful 
Hope you recover from the long uncomfortable journey and that the swelling in your legs goes down as you don't need any more problems with them 
Best wishes 
Sonja


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Thanks from me also.


And me!!


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Morning all it is 8:45am and Greg is off with Gage to school. Minutes ago there were fat fluffy flakes floating in the sky but have stopped.
> 
> Today at 10am I have my first counseling appt. My doctor and I discussed the fact that I have someone to talk to about my feeling and coping with the stroke. I feel I have physically dealt with it but emotionally not.
> 
> Jackie I am sorry to hear your news wasn't as good as you had hoped. Glad you will take your sister as a second pair of ears helps and it is nice to have someone there for you. Please remember that you have all of us prayer warriors here at ktp. We are with you all the way.👍


Hope your first appt. went well and that you get a lot of benefit from it. A stroke is a pretty scary thing especially in someone so young. I think it will be good for you to have someone to talk to.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

O


Cashmeregma said:


> Tami, what an ordeal you are having to undergo with surgery coming up soon and this sinus and now for it to progress is such bad timing. Glad you saw the doctor. Sad that the other doctor said the wrong side. Hopefully he did the surgery he was supposed to have done on the correct side. These mistakes happen more than one cares to know. Not all the time, but too often. Glad Ariana is doing better. So hard when little ones have trouble breathing. Two of my grandchildren have asthma, so I know the panic during the night with them on stay overs and have been told of trips to the hospital.
> 
> Bonnie and Sassafras, my latest spellcheck faux pas is the changing of gainsay///See it just did it///gansey to gainsay, so I have switched to saying guernsey. It likes that better.
> 
> ...


Daralene you have every right to be proud. He must be a wonderful actor to work beside the others.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I've more or less slept the day away took the dog out early this morning then went and picked up a prescription crawled back into bed and haven't moved since .
> Sons chemo went ahead although there was a bit of a mix up as they have changed the dosage hopefully it won't make him sick again
> 
> Daralene it's been lovely to read about your visit to see your grandson in Scrooge .what a wonderful time he must be having . One o f husbands favourite films no doubt we will be watching it sometime soon
> ...


Sonya I think you need some tlc. I would come and wait on you if we were closer. Spell check wanted tlc to be talc.😊


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Personally I think it is America's craziness when you read how many are slaughtered by your fellow citizens. Sorry if I upset some.


I agree with you Julie. It is horrifying and so senseless. Something really needs to be done about firearms.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Haven't seen the new one today but it is the new Daddy's birthday so we will join them tonight for tea.
> And no present for the Daddy but should have one for the baby- which Daddy will love (planning to finish the cardigan with Pepper on it today).


I can see lots of cuddles in your near future Margaret 😄


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

angelam said:


> Glad to hear your back feels a bit better today. Sorry it's been going on for so long but as you say I'm sure your physio friend will have it better before you ever get an NHS appointment through.
> Sounds like you might have to get new batteries before Luke gets his Playmobil! Enjoy spending your vouchers, it's always fun to feel as though you're getting something for nothing!


👍


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you still don't feel to good but it will pass , I'm hoping the equipment my son needs so he can have his chemo ar home will come through soon but he is doubtful which means that he will be in hospital again over Christmas


Maybe for once something will go right for him.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

mags7 said:


> I agree with you Julie. It is horrifying and so senseless. Something really needs to be done about firearms.


It is tied up with so many thorny issues- power structures- and so on, but the figures I saw were greater than 30,000 shot by mainly white males, compared with the 3,000 plus casualties of 911, over the same period of time. Not sure where the Boston Marathon killings were placed.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Wide awake hot and stuffy at the moment would like to open the window wider but it's very windy out there again so best not


Go ahead and open it wider. Maybe it will blow the bugs out😊


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> Oh my! That is a lot of water for such a small stream!


The lake we walk round has to old wooden foot bridges that you cross over were the water goes into the lake and were it leaves the lake to continue on its way to the river . The water is usually about 30 inches below the bridge , at the moment it's covering the the bridges and the water fall that had almost dried up after last years dry autumn winter is gushing over the rocks


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> the nra (national rifle association) owns too many in congess for gun control to ever become law. --- sam


I was listening to a good radio program about this today Sam. It's all about the money. How very sad and at whose expense.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Thought I would show you the progress on the Star Wars hat. Today is the first I have worked on it in almost a week. I have been crocheting dishcloths and hot pads instead. Free pattern on Ravelry. The Force Awakens


Nice.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

You


tami_ohio said:


> :lol: :lol: I think you are right about that!
> 
> When I was working at the car dealership many years ago in the service department, the owner came to me and demanded I apologize to a customer for the way I had answered the phone. He thought I sounded to sexy and was offering "other" services when I answered the page "Service, how may I help you"! I answered that phone the same exact way, tone of voice and all, for 3 years! And how they thought I could know if it was a man or a woman that was calling for car repairs, I will never know! Told the boss no way in hell was I going to apologize for something I didn't do, that I had answered the phone same as he had always heard me. Don't know how he smoothed things over with the customer, but I didn't apologize. Didn't get fired either.


Ha! Sounds to me like the customer knew how the other place answered the phone!!!!


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Hi all, 
Been finishing up a couple of little things that have to go in the mail. Thought I should finish them up first. Clever thinking on my part, eh?&#128522;
First is a little ear warmer for GGD who loves minions and dislikes hats. Almost finished a pair of mittens to go with them. It is not lop-sided like it looks in the picture.
Second is a hat and fingerless gloves for one DGD. They are a lovely warm brown.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all, finally the house internet issues are solved, Not sure I told you all, but I recently moved from the shed into a granny flat 2 weeks ago. Still unpacking, and sorting out as things got mixed in the pack.
> 
> Was involved in an active volunteer position, but over in 2 weeks due to a mix of government regulations. I am on unemployment support, and the government tells me, at 51, I cannot satisfy my activity requirements with a volunteer position as I am not old enough. This was changed from 50 to 55 about 2 years ago. Double whammy, the agency running the project only wants their people involved. The person running this project was most upset, and mildly embarrassed. Not her fault. So back to looking for work. Not real confident about getting, and keeping, paid work but still doing what I need to to keep the government support coming.
> 
> ...


That sounds a bit unfair. I knew you had to be over 55 to be classified as mature age and do 30hrs per fortnight. But the way I understood it was if you were under 55 you could still do volunteering but more hours were required. I could be wrong though or it could be different in your state Heather.

I am in the process of starting next week as a volunteer. Wish me luck everyone. By the way I am in the over 55 age group.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

mags7 said:


> Go ahead and open it wider. Maybe it will blow the bugs out😊


Couldn't open it last night but it's wide open now . Husband says it's warmer in the freezer than in the bedroom but it's ideal for me , he has been left free reign to finish putting my Christmas ornament up for me when he isn't looking I will have to rearrange them 😄
Didn't realise I took a sort of selfie 😄


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

mags7 said:


> Hi all,
> Been finishing up a couple of little things that have to go in the mail. Thought I should finish them up first. Clever thinking on my part, eh?😊
> First is a little ear warmer for GGD who loves minions and dislikes hats. Almost finished a pair of mittens to go with them. It is not lop-sided like it looks in the picture.
> Second is a hat and fingerless gloves for one DGD. They are a lovely warm brown.


They are lovely . The little ear warmer is great . An ideal gift


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> That sounds a bit unfair. I knew you had to be over 55 to be classified as mature age and do 30hrs per fortnight. But the way I understood it was if you were under 55 you could still do volunteering but more hours were required. I could be wrong though or it could be different in your state Heather.
> 
> I am in the process of starting next week as a volunteer. Wish me luck everyone. By the way I am in the over 55 age group.


What sort of volunteer work are you looking at doing?
As I said to HEather it is so hard to find work when you are older (well I think I said it- maybe it was a psot I got interrupted in! That happened a few times today.)


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I've more or less slept the day away took the dog out early this morning then went and picked up a prescription crawled back into bed and haven't moved since .
> Sons chemo went ahead although there was a bit of a mix up as they have changed the dosage hopefully it won't make him sick again
> 
> Daralene it's been lovely to read about your visit to see your grandson in Scrooge .what a wonderful time he must be having . One o f husbands favourite films no doubt we will be watching it sometime soon
> ...


I am glad your son managed to have his treatment. Fingers crossed it doesnt make him too sick.

Daralene.... ditto to the above from Sonja. You must be so proud. :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Couldn't open it last night but it's wide open now . Husband says it's warmer in the freezer than in the bedroom but it's ideal for me , he has been left free reign to finish putting my Christmas ornament up for me when he isn't looking I will have to rearrange them 😄
> Didn't realise I took a sort of selfie 😄


It looks fine- why not leave it as DH did it?

Don't think I will be up long somehow so will [probably see you sometime tomorrow.
As I couldn't get to Mum today I had better go tomorrow morning as we then have Guild at midday-meant to be a lunch but don't think I will manage anything. A bag of chips (crisps) will have to do I think and some drink.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you still don't feel to good but it will pass , I'm hoping the equipment my son needs so he can have his chemo ar home will come through soon but he is doubtful which means that he will be in hospital again over Christmas


Oh, I hope he doesnt have to spend Christmas in hospital. 

Feel better soon.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> What sort of volunteer work are you looking at doing?
> As I said to HEather it is so hard to find work when you are older (well I think I said it- maybe it was a psot I got interrupted in! That happened a few times today.)


I start on Tuesday. It is sort of like a retirement village where I will be. Helping with recreation, sometimes answering phone in office, keeping the lonely company etc. It is a large Victorian Housing company that have independant units for elderly and disadvantaged. In Melbourne they have quite a number of volunteers but they are just starting in rural Victoria and I will be the first one in my town. Could be interesting. My first day is their Christmas party so I am to help decorate and help throughout the meal etc. And the bonus is that its just around the corner from where mum is.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Page 57. Bedtime for me. Stay safe and take care everyone.


I think its time we had a ((((((GROUP HUG)))))))


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

martina said:


> What do you mean by didn't set up properly?


It was way too runny is all. Everyone loved it just the same though.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I knew it. You have a great sense of humor, love to get out and do things, great knitter, hard worker, fabulous cook and baker. He's a lucky guy and I'm sure you feel lucky too.


I am equally lucky. James has a great sense of humor and lives most things I cook/bake. Tonight is potato leek soup, lamb burgers and if I get time I will fix little pear pies with puff pastry. If I don't have time I will make them over the weekend.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

mags7 said:


> I was listening to a good radio program about this today Sam. It's all about the money. How very sad and at whose expense.


That had been the conclusion I had reached.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

mags7 said:


> Hi all,
> Been finishing up a couple of little things that have to go in the mail. Thought I should finish them up first. Clever thinking on my part, eh?😊
> First is a little ear warmer for GGD who loves minions and dislikes hats. Almost finished a pair of mittens to go with them. It is not lop-sided like it looks in the picture.
> Second is a hat and fingerless gloves for one DGD. They are a lovely warm brown.


I did not notice lopsided- just lovely even knitting!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> That sounds a bit unfair. I knew you had to be over 55 to be classified as mature age and do 30hrs per fortnight. But the way I understood it was if you were under 55 you could still do volunteering but more hours were required. I could be wrong though or it could be different in your state Heather.
> 
> I am in the process of starting next week as a volunteer. Wish me luck everyone. By the way I am in the over 55 age group.


Hoping this all works out well for you Cathy! Will you be able to include being around the Resthome?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Couldn't open it last night but it's wide open now . Husband says it's warmer in the freezer than in the bedroom but it's ideal for me , he has been left free reign to finish putting my Christmas ornament up for me when he isn't looking I will have to rearrange them 😄
> Didn't realise I took a sort of selfie 😄


If selfie means i-Pad!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Looks really Christmassy at your place.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I start on Tuesday. It is sort of like a retirement village where I will be. Helping with recreation, sometimes answering phone in office, keeping the lonely company etc. It is a large Victorian Housing company that have independant units for elderly and disadvantaged. In Melbourne they have quite a number of volunteers but they are just starting in rural Victoria and I will be the first one in my town. Could be interesting. My first day is their Christmas party so I am to help decorate and help throughout the meal etc. And the bonus is that its just around the corner from where mum is.


Oh good!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Page 57. Bedtime for me. Stay safe and take care everyone.
> 
> I think its time we had a ((((((GROUP HUG)))))))


Good idea! ((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((all of us)))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Those look tasty!


Thank you! I have been told they are exceptionally yummy.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> If selfie means i-Pad!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Looks really Christmassy at your place.


I said a sort of selfie 😄 I was to busy looking at were husband had put everything to think that the mirror would reflect me . I'm surprised my hair wasn't stuck up everywhere but it does look a lot tidier since I had it cut short 
Definitely Christmas looking at my place . Although some of the things are getting old now as I've had them since I first got married . Christmas sign went crackle pop so that will have to go


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I said a sort of selfie 😄 I was to busy looking at were husband had put everything to think that the mirror would reflect me . I'm surprised my hair wasn't stuck up everywhere but it does look a lot tidier since I had it cut short
> Definitely Christmas looking at my place . Although some of the things are getting old now as I've had them since I first got married . Christmas sign went crackle pop so that will have to go


 :thumbup: and an oh dear for the Christmas sign- I guess it was an electrical fault.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

mags7 said:


> Hi all,
> Been finishing up a couple of little things that have to go in the mail. Thought I should finish them up first. Clever thinking on my part, eh?😊
> First is a little ear warmer for GGD who loves minions and dislikes hats. Almost finished a pair of mittens to go with them. It is not lop-sided like it looks in the picture.
> Second is a hat and fingerless gloves for one DGD. They are a lovely warm brown.


Love the mimion headband, i bet it will be well liked. The hat and mitts look lively as well.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Glad to hear that your back is feeling better Kate , long may it continue
> ( good job you can't here me sneezing as I'm typing this 😀
> I too have used my tesco vouchers for Christmas shopping , they do come in really handy especially when you get double the money
> Sonja


My back seems on the mend .... Touch wood! Just back from buying the Christmas toys and I got £150 worth for nothing by using my tokens!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I said a sort of selfie 😄 I was to busy looking at were husband had put everything to think that the mirror would reflect me . I'm surprised my hair wasn't stuck up everywhere but it does look a lot tidier since I had it cut short
> Definitely Christmas looking at my place . Although some of the things are getting old now as I've had them since I first got married . Christmas sign went crackle pop so that will have to go


Come on Sonja we need a real selfie now you know where to stand!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Hi everyone. Just got caught up here and I am enjoying the silence. Greg took Gage to school and has likely headed down for coffee. The boys and I are sitting here enjoying the quiet. I should say they are laying here sleeping. Oh the life of a dog. Lol.

Love all the pics.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Lovely tree


Bonnie7591 said:


> I've had a busy day & am now holding down the couch but must get up & do a few more things. GD & I got the tree decorated this afternoon & then we made a bunch of beaded ornaments for her & GSs little trees that DIL let them have in their room. When we started we were just making stars to put in too but GD had other ideas. I can't believe how much she lives making things.
> Kate, sorry your back isn't improving as fast as you would like. Sounds like a great program at your store to get points to use for Christmas shopping & even better if they double them. I have a dividend Visa card, I get 0.5% back on all purchases & 1% on some things & it comes as a credit on the Dec bill so it helps with Christmas shopping. I pay with Visa for most things & pay it off each month so by the end of the year it's a nice little bonus.
> 
> I feel like I've been on the run for days between babysitting & trying to get organized for Christmas & would really like a rest day but DH came home at supper time & announced tomorrow is the day we will go to Edmonton, he saw gun safes in Costco when we went up there last & wants to buy the sons that for Christmas so we must go with the truck.
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Betty you are such a delight. I will post some of the pictures ow that I know it is okay to do so. By the way I got the nices email from your DH in response to the email I sent to you both. We so have to get him to bring you to the KAP in August. If you do the OCC next year I hope I can join you folks again.


Bulldog said:


> Hey yall,
> W just got home from Georgia today. We left at six a.m. and got here at 5 p.m.
> I just have to tell you right off the bat, it was such a joy to meet Gwen. She was everything and more that I ever expected her to be. She is so pretty and so very very sweet. I felt a kindred spirit with her. She went with us to Operation Christmas Child and that might have been a mistake as my friend JoAnn constantly was talking to her. I couldnt get a word in edgewise. It was undoubtedly the thrill of my life. I wish I knew how to edit the pic we had made for just head shot. Will have to get my granddaughter to help me.
> Jim was upset that he didnt get to eat lunch with us. I didnt realize our group had gone to the break area tables. He will just have to bring me to Knitapalooza wont he?
> ...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Couldn't open it last night but it's wide open now . Husband says it's warmer in the freezer than in the bedroom but it's ideal for me , he has been left free reign to finish putting my Christmas ornament up for me when he isn't looking I will have to rearrange them 😄
> Didn't realise I took a sort of selfie 😄


Your tree is absolutely beautiful. I would rearrange the tree aftrer the children had gone to bed.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Those all look nice and warm. Beautiful knitting too


mags7 said:


> Hi all,
> Been finishing up a couple of little things that have to go in the mail. Thought I should finish them up first. Clever thinking on my part, eh?😊
> First is a little ear warmer for GGD who loves minions and dislikes hats. Almost finished a pair of mittens to go with them. It is not lop-sided like it looks in the picture.
> Second is a hat and fingerless gloves for one DGD. They are a lovely warm brown.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Such a festive display between the tree and the mantlepiece. I have got to get busy and get some decorating done. Perhaps I'll get my wreath made toay.



Swedenme said:


> Couldn't open it last night but it's wide open now . Husband says it's warmer in the freezer than in the bedroom but it's ideal for me , he has been left free reign to finish putting my Christmas ornament up for me when he isn't looking I will have to rearrange them 😄
> Didn't realise I took a sort of selfie 😄


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Had to share this. Just got them yesterday.

I love this Lil man more then anything in the universe &#10084;&#10084;&#10084;


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Handsome lad, Mel. Enjoyed the pictures.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Such a handsome young man. He's the same age as my youngest DGS


gagesmom said:


> Had to share this. Just got them yesterday.
> 
> I love this Lil man more then anything in the universe ❤❤❤


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Here's a picture of Betty and me before we headed to the OCC event.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> That sounds a bit unfair. I knew you had to be over 55 to be classified as mature age and do 30hrs per fortnight. But the way I understood it was if you were under 55 you could still do volunteering but more hours were required. I could be wrong though or it could be different in your state Heather.
> 
> I am in the process of starting next week as a volunteer. Wish me luck everyone. By the way I am in the over 55 age group.


Wishing you luck with your volunteer work. What will you be doing?


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Couldn't open it last night but it's wide open now . Husband says it's warmer in the freezer than in the bedroom but it's ideal for me , he has been left free reign to finish putting my Christmas ornament up for me when he isn't looking I will have to rearrange them 😄
> Didn't realise I took a sort of selfie 😄


You can't get away with hiding behind that ipad Sonja! You will have to take a proper selfie.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

KateB said:


> My back seems on the mend .... Touch wood! Just back from buying the Christmas toys and I got £150 worth for nothing by using my tokens!


Well done you!! That's what I call bargain shopping!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Had to share this. Just got them yesterday.
> 
> I love this Lil man more then anything in the universe ❤❤❤


What a good looking young man he is.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Here's a picture of Betty and me before we headed to the OCC event.


Lovely to see pictures of you both together - two pretty ladies. Glad you had fun together. What a huge operation OCC is.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen and Betty, really enjoyed seeing your beautiful pics.
Sonya, pretty tree.
Millie, Gage is so handsome.
Off to take one of the "girls" I sponsored 30 years ago. She and her DD are in town visiting family.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Gwen and Betty the smiles in your photo light up the room.2 beautiful ladies. 

Thank you all for your comments/compliments on Gages school photo. I look at him with such pride. My eyes brimming with teats and my heart bursting with joy and happiness.&#10084;

Just wanted to post 3 of the scarves I made with the secret Santa ribbon yarn. Just finished the purple one today and I will be giving it to my friend Jodie on Saturday night for her bday. She loves purple.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Great photos ladies.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Had to share this. Just got them yesterday.
> 
> I love this Lil man more then anything in the universe ❤❤❤


What a handsome young man.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> My back seems on the mend .... Touch wood! Just back from buying the Christmas toys and I got £150 worth for nothing by using my tokens!


Thats not a bad bargain :-D :-D :-D .


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Hi everyone. Just got caught up here and I am enjoying the silence. Greg took Gage to school and has likely headed down for coffee. The boys and I are sitting here enjoying the quiet. I should say they are laying here sleeping. Oh the life of a dog. Lol.
> 
> Love all the pics.


But the dogs can't knit...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Had to share this. Just got them yesterday.
> 
> I love this Lil man more then anything in the universe ❤❤❤


What a lovley looking young lad


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> What a lovley looking young lad


 :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well I'm here for a short time before heading out for most of the day- going to see Mum, Guild Christmas and then Vick and Bretts for tea. Had tea with them last night on Bretts birthday but tonight is the real birthday meal. Last night spent in a hotel on the health insurance and lunch time today they go home. (the meal tonight is only take away).
And then I will have a couple of days at least without seeing them. Both because I am still busy and because they need the chance to settle down a bit at home. 
In the midst of our crazy week Maryanne managed to sprain her ankle- rang the doctors who told her to rest it- fortunately I had no idea how I would have got her to the doctor!
As we have stairs she is still at her place- I still keep thinking that I wish we weren't leaving here. Then this week 3 times I have thought can't have them here as we have stairs (Mum when we thought she had a bad knee, now post-surgery and Maryanne). Guess I'm being shown that the move is wise. And by the end of the day I will be reminded again- 3 days well over 100 coming up so this place will be horrid.
So now we need to start tidying this place and packing up some stuff so we can get this one on the market. So I need to think of what I might want to knit for the next 3 -4 months and pack away the rest. How am I meant to know that? I don't know what I want to knit next week!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

love the rabbits darowil - elizabeth ann will look very cute in them. before you leave you might want to meet me here. --- sam

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-376149-1.html#8335016


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well I'm here for a short time before heading out for most of the day- going to see Mum, Guild Christmas and then Vick and Bretts for tea. Had tea with them last night on Bretts birthday but tonight is the real birthday meal. Last night spent in a hotel on the health insurance and lunch time today they go home. (the meal tonight is only take away).
> And then I will have a couple of days at least without seeing them. Both because I am still busy and because they need the chance to settle down a bit at home.
> In the midst of our crazy week Maryanne managed to sprain her ankle- rang the doctors who told her to rest it- fortunately I had no idea how I would have got her to the doctor!
> As we have stairs she is still at her place- I still keep thinking that I wish we weren't leaving here. Then this week 3 times I have thought can't have them here as we have stairs (Mum when we thought she had a bad knee, now post-surgery and Maryanne). Guess I'm being shown that the move is wise. And by the end of the day I will be reminded again- 3 days well over 100 coming up so this place will be horrid.
> So now we need to start tidying this place and packing up some stuff so we can get this one on the market. So I need to think of what I might want to knit for the next 3 -4 months and pack away the rest. How am I meant to know that? I don't know what I want to knit next week!


Gorgeous cardigan!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it's tied up with the national rifle association and their owning too many congressmen. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> It is tied up with so many thorny issues- power structures- and so on, but the figures I saw were greater than 30,000 shot by mainly white males, compared with the 3,000 plus casualties of 911, over the same period of time. Not sure where the Boston Marathon killings were placed.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Well I'm here for a short time before heading out for most of the day- going to see Mum, Guild Christmas and then Vick and Bretts for tea. Had tea with them last night on Bretts birthday but tonight is the real birthday meal. Last night spent in a hotel on the health insurance and lunch time today they go home. (the meal tonight is only take away).
> And then I will have a couple of days at least without seeing them. Both because I am still busy and because they need the chance to settle down a bit at home.
> In the midst of our crazy week Maryanne managed to sprain her ankle- rang the doctors who told her to rest it- fortunately I had no idea how I would have got her to the doctor!
> As we have stairs she is still at her place- I still keep thinking that I wish we weren't leaving here. Then this week 3 times I have thought can't have them here as we have stairs (Mum when we thought she had a bad knee, now post-surgery and Maryanne). Guess I'm being shown that the move is wise. And by the end of the day I will be reminded again- 3 days well over 100 coming up so this place will be horrid.
> So now we need to start tidying this place and packing up some stuff so we can get this one on the market. So I need to think of what I might want to knit for the next 3 -4 months and pack away the rest. How am I meant to know that? I don't know what I want to knit next week!


 Gorgeous cardigan Margaret. Little granddaughter will look so cute in it


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Gorgeous cardigan Margaret. Little granddaughter will look so cute in it


She will indeed!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Margaret that sweater is just the cutest thing ever! How adorable!What a lucky little girl Elizabeth Ann is to have a grandma that is such a good knitter!


darowil said:


> Well I'm here for a short time before heading out for most of the day- going to see Mum, Guild Christmas and then Vick and Bretts for tea. Had tea with them last night on Bretts birthday but tonight is the real birthday meal. Last night spent in a hotel on the health insurance and lunch time today they go home. (the meal tonight is only take away).
> And then I will have a couple of days at least without seeing them. Both because I am still busy and because they need the chance to settle down a bit at home.
> In the midst of our crazy week Maryanne managed to sprain her ankle- rang the doctors who told her to rest it- fortunately I had no idea how I would have got her to the doctor!
> As we have stairs she is still at her place- I still keep thinking that I wish we weren't leaving here. Then this week 3 times I have thought can't have them here as we have stairs (Mum when we thought she had a bad knee, now post-surgery and Maryanne). Guess I'm being shown that the move is wise. And by the end of the day I will be reminded again- 3 days well over 100 coming up so this place will be horrid.
> So now we need to start tidying this place and packing up some stuff so we can get this one on the market. So I need to think of what I might want to knit for the next 3 -4 months and pack away the rest. How am I meant to know that? I don't know what I want to knit next week!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Thanks everyone. I feel great and moving the furniture didn't give me any extra aches and pains :lol: Today, I started to put the lights on my tree. Will finish up tomorrow.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> Found some photos from 12 Novemebr last year.


Beautiful scenery. One day I hope to take a train trip to Vancouver. I understand that it is beautiful.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> I have no secret really. I just love to knit. I wish I had more then 2 hands for all the projects I have downloaded, bookmarked and found.
> 
> I spent some time in the few days of no phone or international and got some stuff done with the boxes in Gages room. I had at least a dozen boxes of Christmas stuff. Decorations, wreaths all kinds of stuff. I manged to go through everything and gave away 2 large boxes and I allowed 3 totes full to remain. I have 2 smaller bows with ribbons bows and cards. Felt good to get that sorted. I also went through my 4 totes of yarn and numerous boxes. I got rid of a box full of yarn and a medium size bag. When Greg asked what was going on I said.....just making room for more.👍 thought he was going to pass out. Lol. Gage asked me if I was ok cuz I was giving away yarn.


Any suggestions for old Christmas cards. I have several boxes that I never used. Hate to put them in the garbage.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> There were 14 killed and 17 injured in mass shooting at clinic. it is 8 hours after shooting and still many unknown facts. Local, state police and FBI involved. Two suspects with long arm guns and handguns killed by police, one woman, one man. Question of terrorism related still in question.


That is so terrible. It just seems to get worse, both in your country and mine. What is the matter with people!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Here's what I've been making today...pillows out of rugs! They have velcro openings so they can easily be washed.


Lovely pillows, Gwen.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Well, if this cold or whatever I have started with doesn't mess things up, I have surgery on my thyroid on Tuesday, 8 December. I can't remember what I have told you, and what I haven't, so if I am repeating myself, please forgive me! The dr. who did my surgery in 1991 told me that he removed 2/3 of left lobe, turns out it was the right. According to the ultrasound they did in Nov. there is a 2mm nodule on the right, and a 1/2", a 3/4" and a walnut sized nodule on the left lobe. They are going to remove at least the walnut sized one, but probably all 3 on the left lobe, on Tuesday. I have had sinus drainage and drippy nose for over a month, and it has decided to progress, so I went to my primary care dr. this afternoon and got a Z-pack of antibiotics. We are hoping it will take care of things so it doesn't interfere with surgery.
> 
> Arriana is back to sparkling again. She has her last follow up appointment tomorrow morning, then should only need breathing treatments if she has additional breathing treatments.
> 
> ...


Sending you all kinds of healing energy. Hope your surgery goes well.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> I seen my oncologist today. She told me my one tummor was a stage one and the second one was a stage two. The type of breast cancer I have is rare ( I guess that mean not common) . I didn't like some of the news today but I have to put my trust in my God. Seems the chances of it coming back are higher than I thought. The Dr still hasn't got the results back from one of the tummor so I have to return next Friday to hear more. I am going to take my sister or someone this time . Two heads will be better than my one. I have to go back to the surgeon and have a couple of the large lumps looked at Dr said he might have to fix them.
> So the wait continues and I'm going to stay as far away from the spa as I can! Back to knitting the sweater pullovers for my DD #1 and DGD


So glad that they caught this soon. Sending prayers your way for a successful outcome.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Went to bed with a slight sore throat woke up with a very sore throat and blocked sinuses . Think I have a cold , don't normally get colds but I know it is not allergies as I'm not itchy. So no hospital for me today that is if son s chemo goes ahead . Still need to go and pick up prescription for husband and then it will be stay away from everybody as I don't want to pass it on to husband or son . Although it's from son that I have most probably got it


This was something you didn't need now. Hope you get over it quickly.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Morning all it is 8:45am and Greg is off with Gage to school. Minutes ago there were fat fluffy flakes floating in the sky but have stopped.
> 
> Today at 10am I have my first counseling appt. My doctor and I discussed the fact that I have someone to talk to about my feeling and coping with the stroke. I feel I have physically dealt with it but emotionally not.
> 
> Jackie I am sorry to hear your news wasn't as good as you had hoped. Glad you will take your sister as a second pair of ears helps and it is nice to have someone there for you. Please remember that you have all of us prayer warriors here at ktp. We are with you all the way.👍


I'm so glad that you have a counsellor to help you cope with the after effects of your stroke. My dad didn't get that help when he needed it.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> excellent news liz - and the next one will be the same - and so on - i would be taking it easy the rest of the day - sounds like you have done enough for today. --- sam


Thanks, Sam, but I just couldn't sit and do nothing.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Just finished my Garland Cowl for my nephew's girlfriend. I have never blocked a cowl. Does anyone have some advice?


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Gage and I headed downtown to the tree lighting and checked out the library. Gage got 2 movies and I did to. And of course I grabbed a few knitting books.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Ok I am officially going on record right now....I HATE DPN'S!!!!
There I said it. I have tried for over a half hour to knit 30 sts on 3 needles using the 4th to knit onto. Grrrrrrr &#128544; I am so frustrated I quit.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It is definitely looking great Tammi
> Is it going to be a Christmas gift ?


Thank you. Yes, for my nephew. He would be happy with a Dr. Who hat, also, but star wars it will be! He has no clue I am doing it.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

mags7 said:


> Hope you are feeling better so your surgery doesn't have to be postponed. Sending healing vibes to you and sure will be thinking about you.


Day 3 of anitbiotics, lots of tissues, but went for my pre admission tests today. Still a go as of now. I will find out on Monday sometime what time surgery will be. Thank you. Hoping it only slows me down a little, not knocks me down!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Just family ones Tammi.


And I am sure you are lovely in each one of them!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

mags7 said:


> You
> 
> Ha! Sounds to me like the customer knew how the other place answered the phone!!!!


Yes, and I answered the phone that way every time, sometimes very loudly, others at a normal tone of voice, depending on how much noise there was in the shop at the time, or if I was in the office where it was relatively quiet. Owner had heard me answer the phone many times, as I never knew who was calling! I was in my early 20's and owner was probably close to 80 then. He was mostly a figure head at that point. Still, I didn't let him push me to make an apology that wasn't deserved.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

mags7 said:


> Hi all,
> Been finishing up a couple of little things that have to go in the mail. Thought I should finish them up first. Clever thinking on my part, eh?😊
> First is a little ear warmer for GGD who loves minions and dislikes hats. Almost finished a pair of mittens to go with them. It is not lop-sided like it looks in the picture.
> Second is a hat and fingerless gloves for one DGD. They are a lovely warm brown.


Love them both! Is there a pattern for the ear warmer? That would be a quick knit for a stocking stuffer for a grandson!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Couldn't open it last night but it's wide open now . Husband says it's warmer in the freezer than in the bedroom but it's ideal for me , he has been left free reign to finish putting my Christmas ornament up for me when he isn't looking I will have to rearrange them 😄
> Didn't realise I took a sort of selfie 😄


Love your decorations!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Hoping this all works out well for you Cathy! Will you be able to include being around the Resthome?


Me too!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Good idea! ((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((all of us)))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))


Me too! (((((((((all of us)))))))))))


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you! I have been told they are exceptionally yummy.


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> My back seems on the mend .... Touch wood! Just back from buying the Christmas toys and I got £150 worth for nothing by using my tokens!


Good news about your back, and wooo hoooo! what a great deal!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Had to share this. Just got them yesterday.
> 
> I love this Lil man more then anything in the universe ❤❤❤


Gage is a good looking 10 year old!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Here's a picture of Betty and me before we headed to the OCC event.


Two beautiful ladies! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Gwen and Betty the smiles in your photo light up the room.2 beautiful ladies.
> 
> Thank you all for your comments/compliments on Gages school photo. I look at him with such pride. My eyes brimming with teats and my heart bursting with joy and happiness.❤
> 
> Just wanted to post 3 of the scarves I made with the secret Santa ribbon yarn. Just finished the purple one today and I will be giving it to my friend Jodie on Saturday night for her bday. She loves purple.


Those look snuggly warm!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well I'm here for a short time before heading out for most of the day- going to see Mum, Guild Christmas and then Vick and Bretts for tea. Had tea with them last night on Bretts birthday but tonight is the real birthday meal. Last night spent in a hotel on the health insurance and lunch time today they go home. (the meal tonight is only take away).
> And then I will have a couple of days at least without seeing them. Both because I am still busy and because they need the chance to settle down a bit at home.
> In the midst of our crazy week Maryanne managed to sprain her ankle- rang the doctors who told her to rest it- fortunately I had no idea how I would have got her to the doctor!
> As we have stairs she is still at her place- I still keep thinking that I wish we weren't leaving here. Then this week 3 times I have thought can't have them here as we have stairs (Mum when we thought she had a bad knee, now post-surgery and Maryanne). Guess I'm being shown that the move is wise. And by the end of the day I will be reminded again- 3 days well over 100 coming up so this place will be horrid.
> So now we need to start tidying this place and packing up some stuff so we can get this one on the market. So I need to think of what I might want to knit for the next 3 -4 months and pack away the rest. How am I meant to know that? I don't know what I want to knit next week!


Sorry to hear that Maryanne sprained her ankle. Yes, I think you are being sent a message about the move. Like you, I have no idea what I will want to knit next week. Ha, in the next 5 minutes! :lol: Love the Pepper cardy.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> Any suggestions for old Christmas cards. I have several boxes that I never used. Hate to put them in the garbage.


Send them anyway! Unless you are no longer sending cards. If that is the case, donate them.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> Sending you all kinds of healing energy. Hope your surgery goes well.


Thank you


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Gage and I headed downtown to the tree lighting and checked out the library. Gage got 2 movies and I did to. And of course I grabbed a few knitting books.


Thanks for sharing the photos. Love Christmas scenes. That Christmas Stocking book looks very familiar. Maybe I have seen it in a catalog. I am sure I don't have it. I think........  Let us know how you like it!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Ok I am officially going on record right now....I HATE DPN'S!!!!
> There I said it. I have tried for over a half hour to knit 30 sts on 3 needles using the 4th to knit onto. Grrrrrrr 😠 I am so frustrated I quit.


I don't like them either. Do you have 5 of them? If so, try putting the stitches on 4 and knitting with the 5th. Might be easier. Try again tomorrow. Put them in time out for now.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Ok I am officially going on record right now....I HATE DPN'S!!!!
> There I said it. I have tried for over a half hour to knit 30 sts on 3 needles using the 4th to knit onto. Grrrrrrr 😠 I am so frustrated I quit.


It doesn't suit all- personally I love them!

You had a good time out with Gage by the looks of it!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Margaret, lovely cardigan, I'm sure your DD will love it. Sorry to hear Maryanne sprained her ankle, hope it's not too bad & she's better soon.

Melody, nice scarfs & great photos of Gage, he's sure growing up fast. Once you get used to DPNs they are easy,, just takes time.I actually find them easier than circulars for some things-socks mitts in particular.

Mags, cute headband & set I'm sure the recipients will be pleased.

Kate, had your backs improving. I'd say you had a pretty successful shopping trip.
Gwen, great photos of you & Betty, looks like a pretty organized event.
Sonja, looks pretty Christmasy at your house! You need to come out from behind the iPad for the selfie.

We went to Edmonton for the day, would have been home earlier but stopped for coffee at DHs cousins house. Got some shopping done, not too much more to do. The al wasn't too busy buy Costco was insane.
I really need to get to bed, didn't sleep well last night & up at 6. I'm off to quilting tomorrow & then out for supper with friends so better get some sleep.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Are you allowed a dog? I know in NSW, you would be, but not sure of the rules in Queensland.


It depends on the owner and the real estate management company. Yes, I am allowed an "outside" dog. My unit is completely tiled, so you can imagine just how outside she is.

We do have a wonderfully large yard with lots of shade, useful for inspection day.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

The DPN'S are on time out. Will take the suggestion of using the 5. I just felt like I didn't have enough hands&#128533;

I am going to give them another go tomorrow sometime. I am supposed to be fun out tomorrow for my friends bday bit I am starting to feel achy. Will see how I feel tomorrow.

Need to get laundry done tomorrow and I want to get the darn tree out of the box and set up. Up really late is 2:115 am here. I am going to bed. See you all tomorrow.&#128564;


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Couldn't open it last night but it's wide open now . Husband says it's warmer in the freezer than in the bedroom but it's ideal for me , he has been left free reign to finish putting my Christmas ornament up for me when he isn't looking I will have to rearrange them 😄
> Didn't realise I took a sort of selfie 😄


Love your Santas but that does not even come close to a selfie😊


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Page 57. Bedtime for me. Stay safe and take care everyone.
> 
> I think its time we had a ((((((GROUP HUG)))))))


I'm in💓


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I did not notice lopsided- just lovely even knitting!


Thanks Julie.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Love the mimion headband, i bet it will be well liked. The hat and mitts look lively as well.


Thank you Caren


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

KateB said:


> My back seems on the mend .... Touch wood! Just back from buying the Christmas toys and I got £150 worth for nothing by using my tokens!


Good on both. I have enough points for a drug store that sells everything for $85.00 free stuff and am waiting because around this time they usually double the amount.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Those all look nice and warm. Beautiful knitting too


Thanks Gwen


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Here's a picture of Betty and me before we headed to the OCC event.


What a nice picture of two lovely ladies.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

angelam said:


> What a good looking young man he is.


I agree, what a great smile.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Gwen and Betty the smiles in your photo light up the room.2 beautiful ladies.
> 
> Thank you all for your comments/compliments on Gages school photo. I look at him with such pride. My eyes brimming with teats and my heart bursting with joy and happiness.❤
> 
> Just wanted to post 3 of the scarves I made with the secret Santa ribbon yarn. Just finished the purple one today and I will be giving it to my friend Jodie on Saturday night for her bday. She loves purple.


Very nice. I am sure your friend will be delighted.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

You


darowil said:


> Well I'm here for a short time before heading out for most of the day- going to see Mum, Guild Christmas and then Vick and Bretts for tea. Had tea with them last night on Bretts birthday but tonight is the real birthday meal. Last night spent in a hotel on the health insurance and lunch time today they go home. (the meal tonight is only take away).
> And then I will have a couple of days at least without seeing them. Both because I am still busy and because they need the chance to settle down a bit at home.
> In the midst of our crazy week Maryanne managed to sprain her ankle- rang the doctors who told her to rest it- fortunately I had no idea how I would have got her to the doctor!
> As we have stairs she is still at her place- I still keep thinking that I wish we weren't leaving here. Then this week 3 times I have thought can't have them here as we have stairs (Mum when we thought she had a bad knee, now post-surgery and Maryanne). Guess I'm being shown that the move is wise. And by the end of the day I will be reminded again- 3 days well over 100 coming up so this place will be horrid.
> So now we need to start tidying this place and packing up some stuff so we can get this one on the market. So I need to think of what I might want to knit for the next 3 -4 months and pack away the rest. How am I meant to know that? I don't know what I want to knit next week!


That is adorable. Will not be another like it.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Ok I am officially going on record right now....I HATE DPN'S!!!!
> There I said it. I have tried for over a half hour to knit 30 sts on 3 needles using the 4th to knit onto. Grrrrrrr 😠 I am so frustrated I quit.


I am with you all the way


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Day 3 of anitbiotics, lots of tissues, but went for my pre admission tests today. Still a go as of now. I will find out on Monday sometime what time surgery will be. Thank you. Hoping it only slows me down a little, not knocks me down!


Me too😊


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Yes, and I answered the phone that way every time, sometimes very loudly, others at a normal tone of voice, depending on how much noise there was in the shop at the time, or if I was in the office where it was relatively quiet. Owner had heard me answer the phone many times, as I never knew who was calling! I was in my early 20's and owner was probably close to 80 then. He was mostly a figure head at that point. Still, I didn't let him push me to make an apology that wasn't deserved.


Good for you for standing up to him😊


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Love them both! Is there a pattern for the ear warmer? That would be a quick knit for a stocking stuffer for a grandson!


Tami do you want the minion pattern or just ear warmer in general?I didn't have a pattern but can very easily tell you what I did.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> The DPN'S are on time out. Will take the suggestion of using the 5. I just felt like I didn't have enough hands😕
> 
> I am going to give them another go tomorrow sometime. I am supposed to be fun out tomorrow for my friends bday bit I am starting to feel achy. Will see how I feel tomorrow.
> 
> Need to get laundry done tomorrow and I want to get the darn tree out of the box and set up. Up really late is 2:115 am here. I am going to bed. See you all tomorrow.😴


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> The DPN'S are on time out. Will take the suggestion of using the 5. I just felt like I didn't have enough hands😕
> 
> I am going to give them another go tomorrow sometime. I am supposed to be fun out tomorrow for my friends bday bit I am starting to feel achy. Will see how I feel tomorrow.
> 
> Need to get laundry done tomorrow and I want to get the darn tree out of the box and set up. Up really late is 2:115 am here. I am going to bed. See you all tomorrow.😴


Sure hope you aren't getting sick again.🤒


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> It depends on the owner and the real estate management company. Yes, I am allowed an "outside" dog. My unit is completely tiled, so you can imagine just how outside she is.
> 
> We do have a wonderfully large yard with lots of shade, useful for inspection day.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> The DPN'S are on time out. Will take the suggestion of using the 5. I just felt like I didn't have enough hands😕
> 
> I am going to give them another go tomorrow sometime. I am supposed to be fun out tomorrow for my friends bday bit I am starting to feel achy. Will see how I feel tomorrow.
> 
> Need to get laundry done tomorrow and I want to get the darn tree out of the box and set up. Up really late is 2:115 am here. I am going to bed. See you all tomorrow.😴


They may just not be the right thing at the moment Mel- but good on you for not being defeated by them!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Couldn't open it last night but it's wide open now . Husband says it's warmer in the freezer than in the bedroom but it's ideal for me , he has been left free reign to finish putting my Christmas ornament up for me when he isn't looking I will have to rearrange them 😄
> Didn't realise I took a sort of selfie 😄


Gorgeous tree, it all looks lovely.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I've had a busy day & am now holding down the couch but must get up & do a few more things. GD & I got the tree decorated this afternoon & then we made a bunch of beaded ornaments for her & GSs little trees that DIL let them have in their room. When we started we were just making stars to put in too but GD had other ideas. I can't believe how much she lives making things.
> Kate, sorry your back isn't improving as fast as you would like. Sounds like a great program at your store to get points to use for Christmas shopping & even better if they double them. I have a dividend Visa card, I get 0.5% back on all purchases & 1% on some things & it comes as a credit on the Dec bill so it helps with Christmas shopping. I pay with Visa for most things & pay it off each month so by the end of the year it's a nice little bonus.
> 
> I feel like I've been on the run for days between babysitting & trying to get organized for Christmas & would really like a rest day but DH came home at supper time & announced tomorrow is the day we will go to Edmonton, he saw gun safes in Costco when we went up there last & wants to buy the sons that for Christmas so we must go with the truck.
> ...


I am exhausted just reading all you manage to get done Bonnie.

Love your tree. 
:thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> That's ok Betty doubly nice to hear from you 😄
> Glad you had a lovely visit with Gwen
> I think the work you and your fellowship do is wonderful
> Hope you recover from the long uncomfortable journey and that the swelling in your legs goes down as you don't need any more problems with them
> ...


Ditto from me too. :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Such a handsome young man. He's the same age as my youngest DGS


RE Gage. Great photos. :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Here's a picture of Betty and me before we headed to the OCC event.


Fabulous photos. What a fantastic event.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Well I'm here for a short time before heading out for most of the day- going to see Mum, Guild Christmas and then Vick and Bretts for tea. Had tea with them last night on Bretts birthday but tonight is the real birthday meal. Last night spent in a hotel on the health insurance and lunch time today they go home. (the meal tonight is only take away).
> And then I will have a couple of days at least without seeing them. Both because I am still busy and because they need the chance to settle down a bit at home.
> In the midst of our crazy week Maryanne managed to sprain her ankle- rang the doctors who told her to rest it- fortunately I had no idea how I would have got her to the doctor!
> As we have stairs she is still at her place- I still keep thinking that I wish we weren't leaving here. Then this week 3 times I have thought can't have them here as we have stairs (Mum when we thought she had a bad knee, now post-surgery and Maryanne). Guess I'm being shown that the move is wise. And by the end of the day I will be reminded again- 3 days well over 100 coming up so this place will be horrid.
> So now we need to start tidying this place and packing up some stuff so we can get this one on the market. So I need to think of what I might want to knit for the next 3 -4 months and pack away the rest. How am I meant to know that? I don't know what I want to knit next week!


What a gorgeous cardigan. Very cute rabbits. I hope you manage to keep cool in the heat you are having.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Darowil the bunny sweater is adorable&#10084;


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Did I miss the new ktp?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Did I miss the new ktp?


Here it is! 
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-376149-1.html


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> The DPN'S are on time out. Will take the suggestion of using the 5. I just felt like I didn't have enough hands😕
> 
> I am going to give them another go tomorrow sometime. I am supposed to be fun out tomorrow for my friends bday bit I am starting to feel achy. Will see how I feel tomorrow.
> 
> Need to get laundry done tomorrow and I want to get the darn tree out of the box and set up. Up really late is 2:115 am here. I am going to bed. See you all tomorrow.😴


I felt like I was wrestling an octopus the first few tries, and it did take a while, but eventually I got it. I don't love them, but I find them manageable enough.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Thank you so much Julie. I thought I had missed it


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Thank you so much Julie. I thought I had missed it


 :thumbup: lol


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

mags7 said:


> Good for you for standing up to him😊


At that point in my life, that was a big deal. I seldom would take a stand that might cause a problem. I was rather proud of myself!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

mags7 said:


> Tami do you want the minion pattern or just ear warmer in general?I didn't have a pattern but can very easily tell you what I did.


Both, please!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

mags7 said:


> Sure hope you aren't getting sick again.🤒


My thoughts exactly


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Carol and her husband left mid-late morning headed for North Carolina. Oh was it ever delightful having them here for the weekend. Carol's DH is just as wonderful as she is; they are a fabulous couple. DH and I so enjoyed their company and hope they will make another trip down. We had great weather for their visit too and I was able to take them on a tour of the university and the town along with our shopping and crafting. Just a glorious weekend. I've decided Carol and I must be sisters from another mother & father...just separated at birth.


~~~I ditto this heartily, Gwen! We had a blast.....Gwen, Brantley, and all 5 dogs! Loads of fun! Athens has become part of our map, for sure! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------

